# Knitting Tea Party, Friday 16th December, 2016



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sam will be joining us very soon I'm sure, but until then we'll start off with last week's summary.

Summary of 9th December, 2016 by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last weeks Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies- who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last weeks Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-437506-1.html#10013823

*Busyworkerbee's* DH1 has had a bowel infection requiring surgery.

*Oneapril's* DD works with children with disabilities, one lad's mother died recently and he has had to be placed in foster care - hopefully close enough to be able to continue at the same school.

Fan has heard that *Mrsvette* passed away from cancer. Joan had started joining us regularly not long before she fell ill.

*Martina* is recovering at home, no energy still unsurprisingly. *Puplover* has been unwell for two weeks - now on antibiotics and steroids so hopefully will be feeling better - not much better and wondering if it is the medications. *Cashmeregma* has finally recovered from her bout and *Kate* is almost there. *flyty1n* is also unwell with a flu like illness.

*Gwen's* DH is now out of work- with no warning, but has already managed to pick up a few days work elsewhere.

The grandson of a friend of *Poledra's* who has had 3 lots of cancer so far in his 12 years of life now has damage from chemo, as previously.

PHOTOS
3 - *Gagesmom* - Jack & Jill baby cardigan
4 - *Gagesmom* - Headband
4 - *Swedenme* - Funnies
6 - *Gagesmom* - Snowmen
7 - *Budasha* - Crochet hats / Scarf
8 - *Pacer* - Macy with Kristin, Bella's mom
8 - *Lurker* - Funnies
17 - *Gwen* - Dish towel & scrubbie
19 - *Bonnie* - Sun dogs/DGS & friend/Saskatchewan poem
20 - *Sorlenna* - Crocodile stitch mitts
21 - *Bonnie* - Hanging dish towels 
23 - *Gagesmom* - Gage & Greg / Whole family
24 - *Kate * - Caitlin & Luke
26 - *Fan* - In loving memory of Msvette Joan, RIP
29 - *Gagesmom* - Nina baby jacket begun
34 - *Lurker* - Progress on new Gansey
34 - *Gwen* - Julie's Gansey
39 - *Kate* - Caitlin showing off her new dress (download)
40 - *Gagesmom* - Deuce is home!
45 - *Swedenme* - Beginnings of another baby shrug
55 - *Swedenme* - Hat with tassels
57 - *Swedenme* - Eye Pad!
58 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Dreamweaver
58 - *Rookie* - DGDs
63 - *Gagesmom * - Santa cupcake & gingerbread man
66 - *Gagesmom* - Deuce
74 - *Gagesmom* - Nina baby cardigan
74 - *Lurker* - Red gansey completed!
75 - *Gagesmom* - Snow
76 - *Budasha* - Snow / Christmas tree
80 - *Gagesmom* - Snow tonight
88 - *Gagesmom* - Deuce / Snow
88 - *Cashmeregma* - Snow
90 - *Gwen* - Earflap hat
90 - *Gagesmom * - Snow
91 - *Swedenme * - Snow globe snowman
92 - *Poledra* - Architexture wrap/Gizmo/Dogs/Snow
93 - *Gagesmom* - Snow
101 - *Darowil* - Shrug for Elizabeth / Seashell shawl
107 - *Gagesmom* - Snow
110 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Sugarsugar
112- *Darowil* - Felted slippers/Before felting
113 - *Gagesmom* - Boris the pig

RECIPES
51 - *Fan * - Egg nog
64 - *Bonnie* - Cuban lunch cups
71 - *Sorlenna* - Mars bar Christmas crackles
85 - *Bonnie* - Amish dinner rolls (link)
110 - *Gwen* - Dinner rolls

CRAFTS
26 - *Sorlenna* - Dragon scale fingerless mitts (link)
48 - *Bonnie* - Alvina cardigan (link)
49 - *Sam* - Crochet owl scarf (link)
60 - *Sam* - Options interchangeable needles (link)
65 - *Sam* - Dishcloths (link)
79 - *Sam* - Crochet crocodile stitch owls/Mitts (links)

OTHERS
13 - *Poledra* - FAO Schwarz (link)
18 - *Bonnie* - List of exteme temperatures in Canada (link)
21 - *Poledra* - Coldest places in the world to live (link)
38 - *Lurker* - Funny
48 - *Sam* - New Zealand (link)
56 - *Angelam* - When I am an old woman... (link)
66 - *Darowil* - Being Scottish (link)
69 - *Sam* - 1500' TV mast (link)
79 - *Poledra* - Tequila makes her clothes fall off! (link)
88 - *Lurker* - Funny puns
97 - *Sam* - Bach (link)
98 - *Gwen* - Ott light (link)
101 - *Sam* - Perry Como (link)
107 - *Rookie* - Holy Night (link)
112 - *Sam* - Marie Callender meals (link)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Kate for getting us going! Everyone Sam is fine, just lost track of the time. Once he reboots his computer he will be here. 

To amuse you until Sam checks in here is a shot of Gracie....she is getting so fuzzy on her face it looks like she needs a shave.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well Sam created a bit of fun by getting engrossed in the TV!
And Kate can go to bed and I can organize myself to go shopping- at some point. Have till 5pm to do so and it is only 10am so no rush yet.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Kate for getting us going! Everyone Sam is fine, just lost track of the time. Once he reboots his computer he will be here.
> 
> To amuse you until Sam checks in here is a shot of Gracie....she is getting so fuzzy on her face it looks like she needs a shave.


She's still gorgeous! My DB's dog Rosie (unknown heritage!) sports a lovely beard and moustache!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well Sam created a bit of fun by getting engrossed in the TV!


Panic more like! However, now that we know he's ok we can breath again! :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can't believe what i did. i had put potatoes in the oven to bake - they were to be done a little after five. about ten after i checked them (yes - i was playing hearts) and they needed just a minute or two. so i turned on the television and started watching a show on my queue - the space was filling up and i needed to watch some stuff and get it out of the queue. so.....the potatoes were done - i threw on the butter and sat down to eat my baked potatoes and watch a little diy television with mike holmes - one of my favorites.

a few minutes ago gary called and asked if i was ok. i asked him if i shouldn't be. he said everyone was wondering where i was on knitting tea party and gwen was on the phone. i looked at the time and it hit me what i had done. i assured gwen i was fine. i needed to reboot my system - it wasn't responding. which i have done. and here i am totally red in the face wondering how i did that. it is as though the tea party totally left my mind - like i had not spent part of the afternoon writing up the opening. talk about being a space cadet.

anyhow - i am fine - and i will post my opening as soon as i find it. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Panic more like! However, now that we know he's ok we can breath again! :sm09:


Panic yes. 
I did laugh at the around the world efforts to check on him! Just glad you were OK Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 16 December '16

Another grey overcast day in Northwest Ohio. The temperature looks to be about 14° on my dog yard thermometer. Right now they are calling for 3-5" of snow tonight with freezing rain in the morning. Should make for an interesting trip to Indianapolis for Rebecca's wedding. And we do need to be there - Gary's sister is doing the flowers for the wedding and we will take them with us.

I no longer own a suit and tie - I should have kept one when I got rid of them. So sweater and slacks will have to do it. I really don't relish the trip - it's only a two and a half hour drive but seems to take forever. I need to find some knitting I can do in the car. Think it will be my sweater - realized there are about ten rows that need frogged. Don't know why I didn't catch it sooner.

Deconstructed Pear Pork Chops Recipe

You'll be tempted to eat this main dish with all the delicious flavors of a stuffed pork chop straight out of the pan. But save some for your guests-it's sure to wow them at the dinner table!

TOTAL TIME: Prep/Total Time: 30 min.
MAKES: 4 servings

Ingredients

1 package (6 ounces) corn bread stuffing mix
4 boneless pork loin chops (6 ounces each)
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons butter
2 medium pears, chopped
1 medium sweet red pepper, chopped
2 green onions, thinly sliced

Directions

1. Prepare stuffing mix according to package directions.

2. Meanwhile, sprinkle chops with pepper and salt.

3. In a large skillet, brown pork chops in butter.

4. Sprinkle with pears and red pepper.

5. Top with stuffing and onions.

6. Cook, uncovered, over medium heat for 8-10 minutes or until a thermometer reads 145°.

Light-Bodied Red Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a light-bodied red wine such as Pinot Noir.
Nutritional Facts: 1 pork chop with 3/4 cup stuffing mixture: 603 calories, 28g fat (14g saturated fat), 127mg cholesterol, 1094mg sodium, 47g carbohydrate (14g sugars, 5g fiber), 38g protein.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/deconstructed-pear-pork-chops?pmcode=IT7JJZ101&_cmp=WeeknightDinners&_ebid=WeeknightDinners12/13/2016&_mid=129606&ehid=0B439AE8AB359C88CD0721DC7C000950447A1689

Winter Fruit Salad with Lemon Poppy Seed Dressing

Wonderful salad for the holiday seasons. Great to serve for dinner at home or to take to a family gathering during the holidays.

Recipe by Nora LaCroix
25 m12 servings277 cals

Ingredients
1/2 cup white sugar
1/2 cup lemon juice
2 teaspoons diced onion
1 teaspoon Dijon-style prepared mustard
1/2 teaspoon salt
2/3 cup vegetable oil
1 tablespoon poppy seeds
1 head romaine lettuce, torn into bite-size pieces
4 ounces shredded Swiss cheese
1 cup cashews
1/4 cup dried cranberries
1 apple - peeled, cored and diced
1 pear - peeled, cored and sliced

Directions

1. In a blender or food processor, combine sugar, lemon juice, onion, mustard, and salt. Process until well blended.

2. With machine still running, add oil in a slow, steady stream until mixture is thick and smooth.

3. Add poppy seeds, and process just a few seconds more to mix.

4. In a large serving bowl, toss together the romaine lettuce, shredded Swiss cheese, cashews, dried cranberries, apple, and pear.

5. Pour dressing over salad just before serving, and toss to coat.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/13482/winter-fruit-salad-with-lemon-poppyseed-dressing/?prop26=dailydish&prop25=109591&prop27=2016-12-14&did=109591-20161214

Apricot Cranberry Chicken Recipe

This tangy chicken has big flavors that everybody likes. - Brooke Ruzek, Elk River, MN

TOTAL TIME: Prep/Total: 30 min.
MAKES: 4 servings

Ingredients

1-1/2 pounds chicken tenderloins, divided
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons olive oil, divided
1 medium onion, chopped
3/4 cup chicken broth
1/2 cup dried cranberries
1/2 cup apricot preserves
2 tablespoons cider vinegar 
Directions

1. Sprinkle chicken with salt.

2. In a large skillet, heat 1 tablespoon oil over medium-high heat and brown half of the chicken on both sides. Remove from pan; repeat with remaining oil and chicken.

3. Add onion to same pan; cook and stir over medium heat 2-3 minutes or until tender.

4. Stir in broth, cranberries, preserves and vinegar; return to a boil.

5. Reduce heat; simmer, uncovered, 2-3 minutes or until slightly reduced.

6. Return chicken to pan; cook, uncovered, 4-6 minutes longer or until chicken is no longer pink, turning chicken halfway. 
Nutritional Facts: 3 ounces cooked chicken with 1/4 cup sauce: 376 calories, 8g fat (1g saturated fat), 101mg cholesterol, 421mg sodium, 41g carbohydrate (29g sugars, 1g fiber), 39g protein.

Light-Bodied White Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a light-bodied white wine such as Sauvignon Blanc or Pinot Grigio.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/apricot-cranberry-chicken?pmcode=IT7JJZ101&_cmp=WeeknightDinners&_ebid=WeeknightDinners12/14/2016&_mid=129863&ehid=0B439AE8AB359C88CD0721DC7C000950447A1689

CURRY COCONUT OIL SWEET POTATO FRIES WITH CUCUMBER DILL DIP

Roasted sweet potato fries with curry powder and coconut oil are a match made in heaven. The sweet potatoes are soft, tender, and nicely spiced with curry without being overpowering. Since all curry powders vary in intensity as do personal preferences for the intensity of the curry flavor, add to taste. The dip is creamy, cooling, has great texture from the cucumbers, and it's the perfect counterbalance to the warming notes of the curry and is similar to tzatziki sauce. Comfort food that's fast, easy, and healthy.

BY AVERIE SUNSHINE 
PREP TIME: 10 minutes
COOK TIME: about 30 minutes
TOTAL TIME: about 40 minutes
YIELD: serves 4

INGREDIENTS:

Sweet Potatoes
2 pounds sweet potatoes, peeled and sliced into 1/2-inch wide strips
1 1/2 to 2 tablespoons coconut oil, in the liquid state (melt if necessary)
2 teaspoons curry powder, or to taste
1 teaspoon salt, or to taste
1 teaspoon pepper, or to taste
1 teaspoon cilantro or Italian flat-leaf parsely, finely minced; optional for garnishing

Dip
4 ounces (1/2 cup) Greek yogurt (I used 0% fat)
1/2 cup grated seedless English cucumber, grated on the coarsest blade of a box grater and wrung out
1 teaspoon salt, or to taste
1 teaspoon pepper, or to taste
1/2 teaspoon dried dill
1/4 teaspoon sugar, optional and to taste

DIRECTIONS:

Sweet Potatoes

Preheat oven to 425F, line a baking sheet with a Silpat or aluminum foil for easier cleanup.

1. To the baking sheet, add the potatoes, evenly drizzle with coconut oil, and evenly sprinkle with curry powder, salt, pepper.

2. Ttoss potatoes with hands to coat evenly.

3. Bake for about 30 minutes, or until sweet potatoes are fork tender.

4. Toss once midway through baking to ensure even cooking. Cooking time will vary based on size of sweet potatoes. While sweet potatoes bake, make the dip.

Dip

1. To a medium bowl, add the Greek yogurt, cucumber (grate on a box grater and then wring out the cucumber in paper towels very well so you don't add excess water to the dip), salt, pepper, dill, and stir to combine. Taste and check for seasoning balance, adding sugar or more salt, pepper, cucumber, etc. if desired. Refrigerate until ready to serve with the fries.

2. Remove fries from the oven and optionally garnish with cilantro or parsley before serving with dip served on the side.

NOTE: Fries are best warm and fresh but will keep airtight in the fridge for up to 5 days, reheat gently as necessary. Dip will keep airtight in the fridge for up to 5 days, noting it will become more watery as time passes as the cucumber releases juices.

http://www.averiecooks.com/2016/12/curry-coconut-oil-sweet-potato-fries-cucumber-dill-dip.html

I've gone back several weeks - I thought I had posted this recipe - however - hopefully this is the first time I have posted it. I love red radishes so I thought this was a terrific recipe. What do you think?

Honey-Mustard- Braised Radishes and Mustard Greens 

Star chef Grant Achatz features pungent mustard three ways in this surprisingly easy side dish, including the nose-tingling condiment, the greens and the seeds.

TOTAL TIME: 1 HR 15 MIN 
SERVINGS: 8

INGREDIENTS

1 stick unsalted butter 
3/4 cup finely grated peeled fresh horseradish 
2 garlic cloves, minced 
2 shallots, minced
1/4 cup plus 2 tablespoons white wine vinegar 
2 tablespoons honey 
1 1/2 tablespoon Dijon mustard 
1 small bunch of radishes (5 ounces)-tops coarsely chopped (1 cup), 1 radish thinly sliced and remaining radishes quartered 
2 bunches of mustard greens (1 1/4 pounds), stemmed and chopped (16 cups) 
Kosher salt
Pepper
2 tablespoons chopped chives 

HOW TO MAKE THIS RECIPE

1. In a small dry skillet, toast the mustard seeds over low heat until fragrant, about 5 minutes. 

2. In a large saucepan, combine the butter, horseradish,  garlic, shallots, vinegar, honey and mustard with 
2 cups of water.

3. Bring to a simmer over moderately high heat and  cook over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, until reduced by half, about 10 minutes.  

4. Add the quartered radishes  and cook until beginning  to soften, about 3 minutes.

5. In batches, add the radish  tops and mustard greens and cook, stirring, until wilted, about 2 minutes.

6. Season with salt and pepper.

7. Transfer to  a shallow serving bowl and top with the sliced radish.

8. Sprinkle with the chives and mustard seeds and serve.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/honey-mustard-braised-radishes-and-mustard-greens

Someone has to try this recipe - it sounds so good.

Cranberry Beef Bourguignon
PREP TIME: 30 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 2 HOURS
TOTAL TIME: 2 HOURS 30 MINUTES
Serves 6	
Ingredients

1 tablespoon olive oil
6 slices thick cut bacon, chopped
2 1/2 pounds chuck beef, cut into 1-inch cubes
kosher salt and pepper
2 small sweet onions, thinly sliced
6 carrots, cut into 1 inch pieces
2 cloves garlic, chopped
1/2 cup cognac or brandy (see note)
1 bottle (750ml) dry red wine (about 3 cups), such as Pinot Noir (see note)
2 cups beef broth, plus more as needed
1 tablespoon tomato paste
1 tablespoon chopped fresh thyme
2 bay leaves
2 cups fresh cranberries
4 tablespoons butter
3 tablespoons flour
16 ounces cremini mushrooms, sliced

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 250 degrees F.

1. Heat the olive oil in a large dutch oven over medium high heat. Add the bacon and cook until the fat renders and the bacon is crisp, about 5 minutes. Remove the bacon with a slotted spoon and place on a large plate.

2. Dry the beef with paper towels and season with salt and pepper. Now add the beef to the dutch oven and sear in batches until the beef is browned all over, about 3-5 minutes. Transfer the beef to the plate with the bacon. Set Aside.

3, To the dutch oven with the drippings, add the onions and season with salt and pepper. Cook until soft and translucent, about 5 minutes.

4. Add the carrots and garlic and cook 30 seconds to 1 minute, then add the cognac and raise the heat to high. Cook until reduced by half, about 5 minutes.

5. Next, add the meat and all the juice on the plate back to the dutch oven.

6. Add the wine, beef broth, tomato paste, thyme, and bay leaves. Bring to a simmer over high heat.

7. Remove from the heat and stir in 1 cup of cranberries.

8. Cover with a tight fighting lid and transfer the pot to the oven. Cook for 2 hours or until the meat is tender is shreds easily with a fork.

9. Remove the pot from the oven and place over medium heat on the stove.

10. Combine the 2 tablespoons butter and the flour until a smooth paste forms.

11. Stir the paste into the stew. Add the remaining 1 cup cranberries and cook until the stew thickens just slightly.

12. Meanwhile, melt the remaining 2 tablespoons of butter in a large skillet over high heat.

13. Add the mushrooms and season with salt and pepper.

14. Cook until the mushrooms are just browned and caramelized, about 5 minutes.

15. Stir the mushrooms into the stew and cook another 10 minutes. Season to taste with salt and pepper.

16. Serve over mashed potatoes, egg noodles or crusty bread.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/cranberry-beef-bourguignon/

Crockpot Three Cheese Mashed Potatoes
PREP TIME: 15 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 5 HOURS
TOTAL TIME: 5 HOURS 15 MINUTES
yields: SERVES 6-8	
Ingredients

5 pounds russets or yukon gold potatoes, peel (if you like) and cube
4 cloves garlic, peeled and smashed
3 cups whole milk
1 cup low sodium chicken broth or water
1 teaspoon salt and pepper, plus more to taste
1 cup shredded sharp cheddar cheese
1 cup shredded gruyere cheese
1/2 cup grated parmesan
6 tablespoons butter
1 tablespoon sage

Instructions

1. Add the potatoes, garlic, 1 cup milk, the chicken broth, salt and pepper to the crockpot.

2. Cover and cook on high for 5-6 hours hours or on low for 6-8 hours.

3. When the potatoes are fork tender, mash them using a potato masher or a hand held mixer until completely creamy, adding the remaining 2 cups milk if needed to thin.

4. Stir in the cheese, cover and cook another 15 minutes or until melted and creamy.

5. Meanwhile, in a skillet melt the butter over medium heat until just browned, whisking the browned bits off of the bottom of the pan.

6. Stir in the sage and let cook 30 seconds.

7. Pour the browned butter into the warm mashed potatoes. Taste and season with salt and pepper if desired. SERVE!

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/crockpot-three-cheese-mashed-potatoes/

I'm feeling a little eleven o'clockish - have not eaten yet today. Think a bowl of shredded wheat is just what the doctor ordered. It is one of my favorite cereals. Three biscuits and I should be ready to take on the world.

You do realize you have nine days left to finish up any Christmas knitting. Just thought I would throw that out there. I should have knitted a couple of cowls since that is the only thing my family will wear that I knit. Although Heidi has asked me to knit Bentley a sweater - I should think about that.

sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i can't believe what i did. i had put potatoes in the oven to bake - they were to be done a little after five. about ten after i checked them (yes - i was playing hearts) and they needed just a minute or two. so i turned on the television and started watching a show on my queue - the space was filling up and i needed to watch some stuff and get it out of the queue. so.....the potatoes were done - i threw on the butter and sat down to eat my baked potatoes and watch a little diy television with mike holmes - one of my favorites.
> 
> a few minutes ago gary called and asked if i was ok. i asked him if i shouldn't be. he said everyone was wondering where i was on knitting tea party and gwen was on the phone. i looked at the time and it hit me what i had done. i assured gwen i was fine. i needed to reboot my system - it wasn't responding. which i have done. and here i am totally red in the face wondering how i did that. it is as though the tea party totally left my mind - like i had not spent part of the afternoon writing up the opening. talk about being a space cadet.
> 
> anyhow - i am fine - and i will post my opening as soon as i find it. --- sam


You were causing panic on both sides of the Atlantic....and down under! But as long as you are all right we're happy! :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are fine and that is all that matters....just gave us a little excitement here....I think you must have been daydreaming about another Marie coming for dinner....LOL! 


thewren said:


> i can't believe what i did. i had put potatoes in the oven to bake - they were to be done a little after five. about ten after i checked them (yes - i was playing hearts) and they needed just a minute or two. so i turned on the television and started watching a show on my queue - the space was filling up and i needed to watch some stuff and get it out of the queue. so.....the potatoes were done - i threw on the butter and sat down to eat my baked potatoes and watch a little diy television with mike holmes - one of my favorites.
> 
> a few minutes ago gary called and asked if i was ok. i asked him if i shouldn't be. he said everyone was wondering where i was on knitting tea party and gwen was on the phone. i looked at the time and it hit me what i had done. i assured gwen i was fine. i needed to reboot my system - it wasn't responding. which i have done. and here i am totally red in the face wondering how i did that. it is as though the tea party totally left my mind - like i had not spent part of the afternoon writing up the opening. talk about being a space cadet.
> 
> anyhow - i am fine - and i will post my opening as soon as i find it. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will try very hard not to let that happen again. i hope kate and sonja are fast asleep by now. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that could be - i have one waiting for me in the freezer. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> You are fine and that is all that matters....just gave us a little excitement here....I think you must have been daydreaming about another Marie coming for dinner....LOL!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i can't believe what i did. i had put potatoes in the oven to bake - they were to be done a little after five. about ten after i checked them (yes - i was playing hearts) and they needed just a minute or two. so i turned on the television and started watching a show on my queue - the space was filling up and i needed to watch some stuff and get it out of the queue. so.....the potatoes were done - i threw on the butter and sat down to eat my baked potatoes and watch a little diy television with mike holmes - one of my favorites.
> 
> a few minutes ago gary called and asked if i was ok. i asked him if i shouldn't be. he said everyone was wondering where i was on knitting tea party and gwen was on the phone. i looked at the time and it hit me what i had done. i assured gwen i was fine. i needed to reboot my system - it wasn't responding. which i have done. and here i am totally red in the face wondering how i did that. it is as though the tea party totally left my mind - like i had not spent part of the afternoon writing up the opening. talk about being a space cadet.
> 
> anyhow - i am fine - and i will post my opening as soon as i find it. --- sam


Your turn for a Seniors moment. As long as you are fine we can forgive you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> You were causing panic on both sides of the Atlantic....and down under! But as long as you are all right we're happy! :sm24:


And all of us here at the same time to panic together!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you ladies for starting this week's tea party☺☺☺

Sam I am happy to hear you are ok. ???? some great recipes again this week. ☺


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Saved the Winter Salad and the Cranberry Chicken AND the crockpot mashed potatoes recipes....I had thawed out the soup I made last week and had a nice big bowl of that for dinner. Tomorrow and Sunday I will be doing the baking for Monday night. Sam I obviously will NOT be doing any more knitting for gift giving on Monday night however that does not mean I am done with Christmas knitting. I may have a pair of felted slippers done but not holding my breath. I am so excited about the book I'm having made for my brother and sister. Instead of doing it through an online publishing company I am using a local printer that will turn the pdf copies of my mom's letters into a paperback/softback book; two copies. I went and saw the proof this afternoon and am so excited I can hardly contain myself. I also came up with a design for the cover that will be really kind of cool. I see the final proof before printing begins on Monday morning. I just know my DB and DSis are going to be so surprised. I'll post a picture of the book once it is done.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yea, yea....giving her the cold shoulder now after the hot night last night...


thewren said:


> that could be - i have one waiting for me in the freezer. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Saved the Winter Salad and the Cranberry Chicken AND the crockpot mashed potatoes recipes....I had thawed out the soup I made last week and had a nice big bowl of that for dinner. Tomorrow and Sunday I will be doing the baking for Monday night. Sam I obviously will NOT be doing any more knitting for gift giving on Monday night however that does not mean I am done with Christmas knitting. I may have a pair of felted slippers done but not holding my breath. I am so excited about the book I'm having made for my brother and sister. Instead of doing it through an online publishing company I am using a local printer that will turn the pdf copies of my mom's letters into a paperback/softback book; two copies. I went and saw the proof this afternoon and am so excited I can hardly contain myself. I also came up with a design for the cover that will be really kind of cool. I see the final proof before printing begins on Monday morning. I just know my DB and DSis are going to be so surprised. I'll post a picture of the book once it is done.


Your kids might like one too- and are you getting one for yourself?


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

just marking my spot.

Sam, I liked the suggestion of using a hair dryer to warm my slippers before putting them on, however I don't own one. Today I just used a heating pad to warm my feet.

Got out and took a walk today. Felt good but I sure enjoy it more when my little ones are here to go with me. 

Evelyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the book sounds really great gwen - they will love it. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Saved the Winter Salad and the Cranberry Chicken AND the crockpot mashed potatoes recipes....I had thawed out the soup I made last week and had a nice big bowl of that for dinner. Tomorrow and Sunday I will be doing the baking for Monday night. Sam I obviously will NOT be doing any more knitting for gift giving on Monday night however that does not mean I am done with Christmas knitting. I may have a pair of felted slippers done but not holding my breath. I am so excited about the book I'm having made for my brother and sister. Instead of doing it through an online publishing company I am using a local printer that will turn the pdf copies of my mom's letters into a paperback/softback book; two copies. I went and saw the proof this afternoon and am so excited I can hardly contain myself. I also came up with a design for the cover that will be really kind of cool. I see the final proof before printing begins on Monday morning. I just know my DB and DSis are going to be so surprised. I'll post a picture of the book once it is done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't that just like a man. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Yea, yea....giving her the cold shoulder now after the hot night last night...


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad you're OK Sam. Was wondering if I had the wrong day! Thanks Kate for starting us off and to Margaret for the summary. I'm glad to report that I am improving all the time. pain decreasing all the time and I am now reducing the pain killers, so fingers crossed, the pain stays away!

Christmas cards are arriving from all over the place. So excited to receive them from TP friends. Thanks to those who have sent their greetings and Tami, thank you for organising the exchange.

Gwen, sorry DH lost his job. Miserable thing to happen just before Christmas. I am glad he has a couple days work and hope that he finds something more long term in the new year. Gracie is such a cutie!

Cathy, hope you have a wonderful day today. Wishing you a very happy birthday!

Julie, love your new gansey. A beautiful colour that suits you very well and the knitting is superb. Hope you get a combined birthday and Christmas present from DD.

Fan, sorry to read of Joan's passing. Sounds like you had become very dear friends. It has been a lousy few weeks for you. Hope your trip helps to revive your spirits. Did I read that you have another friend on here called Mary Lou? I have met a Mary Lou twice when we have been visiting the States. Made contact through KP when I asked years ago about yarn shops in the Newburgh area where we were staying. Wonder if it is the same Mary Lou?

Mel, so glad that you have Deuce back. Nothing like a pet to give you and Gage unconditional love. 

Sounds like a lot of you are not felling the best at the moment. Not surprising when I see the temps you are experiencing and the photos of the snow over there. To all not feeling the best sending healing wishes for a quick recovery and gentle hugs{{{{hugs}}}}

Margaret, cute bolero you knitted for Elizabeth. My, hasn't she grown! Lovely shawl too. Is that for you or a gift?

I'm sure there was a lot more I wanted to comment on but memory fails me at the moment so I'll sign off now and go and look at stuff elsewhere. Check back later. TTYL How about a group hug {{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's always fun having the grands around - they do make life interesting. --- sam



EJS said:


> just marking my spot.
> 
> Sam, I liked the suggestion of using a hair dryer to warm my slippers before putting them on, however I don't own one. Today I just used a heating pad to warm my feet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have the original letters and right now don't know if I can swing the cost of more of the books. They will keep a file for me though so I can order more in the future. It wasn't outrageously costly but at the same time it wasn't cheap. But to me it will be priceless and something my siblings will never have expected to come from me. I think I mentioned we don't really exchange Christmas gifts but this will totally blow them away. I guarantee you my brother will cry...a sweet cry not out of sadness.


darowil said:


> Your kids might like one too- and are you getting one for yourself?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful news Denise re: the subsiding pain and reduced need of pain killers.


nicho said:


> Glad you're OK Sam. Was wondering if I had the wrong day! Thanks Kate for starting us off and to Margaret for the summary. I'm glad to report that I am improving all the time. pain decreasing all the time and I am now reducing the pain killers, so fingers crossed, the pain stays away!
> 
> Christmas cards are arriving from all over the place. So excited to receive them from TP friends. Thanks to those who have sent their greetings and Tami, thank you for organising the exchange.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to hear from you nicho - and glad to hear that things are improving and that the pain is lessening. that is good news. hope you and dh are enjoying the Christmas season. --- sam



nicho said:


> Glad you're OK Sam. Was wondering if I had the wrong day! Thanks Kate for starting us off and to Margaret for the summary. I'm glad to report that I am improving all the time. pain decreasing all the time and I am now reducing the pain killers, so fingers crossed, the pain stays away!
> 
> Christmas cards are arriving from all over the place. So excited to receive them from TP friends. Thanks to those who have sent their greetings and Tami, thank you for organising the exchange.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm off to watch the news and knit a bit. TTYL and {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought this was kind of interesting. what people try to bring onboard when they fly. --- sam


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

To amuse you until Sam checks in here is a shot of Gracie....she is getting so fuzzy on her face it looks like she needs a shave.[/quote said:


> .
> 
> Gracie looks like a real sweetie. I would love to feel that fuzzy face!
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Glad you're OK Sam. Was wondering if I had the wrong day! Thanks Kate for starting us off and to Margaret for the summary. I'm glad to report that I am improving all the time. pain decreasing all the time and I am now reducing the pain killers, so fingers crossed, the pain stays away!
> 
> Christmas cards are arriving from all over the place. So excited to receive them from TP friends. Thanks to those who have sent their greetings and Tami, thank you for organising the exchange.
> 
> ...


Glad you are starting to feel better. Hopefully soon you will feel it was worth having surgery!
The shawl is for me or Maryanne- I've given her the choice of this or the cowl I am doing with the other yarn from the club. But she might like to see a finished cowl before she decides- rather than 1/4 of it!
Won't be long before Elizabeth will like me reading the book you sent us (and it hasn't even disappeared in the moving!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have the original letters and right now don't know if I can swing the cost of more of the books. They will keep a file for me though so I can order more in the future. It wasn't outrageously costly but at the same time it wasn't cheap. But to me it will be priceless and something my siblings will never have expected to come from me. I think I mentioned we don't really exchange Christmas gifts but this will totally blow them away. I guarantee you my brother will cry...a sweet cry not out of sadness.


As they have the file that is good- and sure don't want extra costs right now until you have more idea of how next year is going to pan out. Think it's a great thing to give them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Kate for getting us going! Everyone Sam is fine, just lost track of the time. Once he reboots his computer he will be here.
> 
> To amuse you until Sam checks in here is a shot of Gracie....she is getting so fuzzy on her face it looks like she needs a shave.


She is so cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks, ladies, for starting us off.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i can't believe what i did. i had put potatoes in the oven to bake - they were to be done a little after five. about ten after i checked them (yes - i was playing hearts) and they needed just a minute or two. so i turned on the television and started watching a show on my queue - the space was filling up and i needed to watch some stuff and get it out of the queue. so.....the potatoes were done - i threw on the butter and sat down to eat my baked potatoes and watch a little diy television with mike holmes - one of my favorites.
> 
> a few minutes ago gary called and asked if i was ok. i asked him if i shouldn't be. he said everyone was wondering where i was on knitting tea party and gwen was on the phone. i looked at the time and it hit me what i had done. i assured gwen i was fine. i needed to reboot my system - it wasn't responding. which i have done. and here i am totally red in the face wondering how i did that. it is as though the tea party totally left my mind - like i had not spent part of the afternoon writing up the opening. talk about being a space cadet.
> 
> anyhow - i am fine - and i will post my opening as soon as i find it. --- sam


We will forgive you for forgetting us this time but so glad it was nothing more than that. Hope you enjoyed your potatoes; I wouldn't mind one about now.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I haven't done any crafting work for awhile but have picked up my cross stitch lady and am determined to finish her.
Done all the back stitching and now have some tiny beading work to do on her. My friend Joan, and I named her Lady Dahlia Stitchbury-Knotts lol! She's been a very challenging piece to do, 27 count even weave fabric to those who know what I'm working on. Will show when she's finished. Joan sent me some lovely kits and I want to get onto them, but need to finish this one first.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Denise, glad you are feeling better.
Sam, just glad you are well! 
Kate, thank you for starting us off on new week.
Was suppose to get my flu shot but it is beyond blustery out there. Convinced myself I did not want to go out and I didn't want to chance shopping carts whomping into car. That's my story and I'm sticking to it! Knitting on hat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Good recipes, Sam. I've bookmarked the pork chops for a future dinner. I hope the bad weather holds off until you arrive at your destination. Not very pleasant to drive in that mess. We had some snow here this afternoon. It was fine when I went to have my nails done and when I came out, the car was covered in snow. I didn't have a brush so had to use my gloves to clean the windows. It was pretty heavy for a while but stopped about 2 hours later. Not a lot came down.

Gwenie - your mom's letters will be such great gift and I'm sure will be loved.

Nicho - glad you're feeling a little better and taking less pain meds.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, I'm glad you are OK, certainly had people worried, thanks Kate fir starting us off. 
Sam, I hope your trip to the wedding goes well &reoads are OK.
Cathy, happy birthday.
Melody, cute picture of Gage. I can't imagine having a pig for a pet, they are cute but OMG, the foul messes!
Margaret, the felted clogs are the same ones I've done, they turn out great. I even made DS1 a pair for the office at his work, he has to take off his work boots when he goes inside in winter & the cement floors are terribly cold. I sewed leather in the soles of his to make them last longer 
Sonja,, is your DH feeling any better? I hope so.
I'm sure I've forgotten a few things I meant to comment on but was far behind 
I got all my jobs done today & am now holding down the couch.
It was bitterly cold today, I dropped off the food at my friends at about 4:30 & came home & got in a hot tub, just couldn't thaw out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> just marking my spot.
> 
> Sam, I liked the suggestion of using a hair dryer to warm my slippers before putting them on, however I don't own one. Today I just used a heating pad to warm my feet.
> 
> ...


Do you have a microwave? You can put rice in a sock & warm it & use it like a hot pack. I have made bags of wheat we use all the time. Just be careful not burn it


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

OK, Sam, we'll let you off the hook this time! Glad you're fine.

Nicho, great news of improvement.

Gracie is such a doll baby! 

Kate and Margaret, thanks for getting us going.

Fan, the cross stitch sounds challenging but I'll bet it's beautiful.

I'm tired! DD and I were set to go return the light this morning when friends stopped by for a few minutes so didn't get away early. Then I was going to run the vacuum really quick before we went, when Bub decided he needed to go to Hobby Lobby so went there with him instead, stopped for a burger on the way back--meanwhile, DD had a party to go to and needed to pick up her BFF too. So she was gone when he and I got back, we ate our burgers, and then I went to take the light back by myself. Long story short, our favorite lady was there, and she said if it was the last one, just get a new bulb and then she said oh, better plug it in here to be sure...and it works! Woohoo! So DD is good to go with her new light...and she saved about $80 on it! Then, I took the light back to the car, went back in and found some flannel with lizards on it (I was just complaining yesterday that my lizard pajama pants, made from flannel I got at Joanns two or three years ago, were wearing out), and it was on sale. So I got that, another with kitties on it, and one with raccoons and foxes for DD. Of course the whole store was packed so I was peopled out just from that. 

But then I still had to go to the grocery...also very crowded, but I managed to get everything on my list. The wind was high all day too, and it's to get colder, so tomorrow will be stay in and recover! I hope to get started with the workroom. 

And on top of all that, the whole day felt like Saturday since I didn't have work all day. 

And that's my saga. LOL

Healing thoughts for all in need. Hugs and blessings. I'm going to knit now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Glad you're OK Sam. Was wondering if I had the wrong day! Thanks Kate for starting us off and to Margaret for the summary. I'm glad to report that I am improving all the time. pain decreasing all the time and I am now reducing the pain killers, so fingers crossed, the pain stays away!
> 
> Christmas cards are arriving from all over the place. So excited to receive them from TP friends. Thanks to those who have sent their greetings and Tami, thank you for organising the exchange.
> 
> ...


Thanks Denise! Glad things are coming right.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, forgot to say I love your gift book idea, Gwen.

And hope Sam has a good and easy trip.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have the original letters and right now don't know if I can swing the cost of more of the books. They will keep a file for me though so I can order more in the future. It wasn't outrageously costly but at the same time it wasn't cheap. But to me it will be priceless and something my siblings will never have expected to come from me. I think I mentioned we don't really exchange Christmas gifts but this will totally blow them away. I guarantee you my brother will cry...a sweet cry not out of sadness.


I think that's such a great gift, maybe in future some of your nieces & nephews & your DDs will want copies too

I bought 2 old looking frames for my boys & put old family photos in. Them for Christmas, I hope they like them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I haven't done any crafting work for awhile but have picked up my cross stitch lady and am determined to finish her.
> Done all the back stitching and now have some tiny beading work to do on her. My friend Joan, and I named her Lady Dahlia Stitchbury-Knotts lol! She's been a very challenging piece to do, 27 count even weave fabric to those who know what I'm working on. Will show when she's finished. Joan sent me some lovely kits and I want to get onto them, but need to finish this one first.


I can't imagine doing 27 count cross stitch, I can barely see to do 14-count


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Denise, I'm glad things are finally going better, hope you are soon back to normal


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you have a microwave? You can put rice in a sock & warm it & use it like a hot pack. I have made bags of wheat we use all the time. Just be careful not burn it


I don't have a microwave either. My best and most used gadget it my crockpot pressure cooker. I use the pressure part more then the slow cooking. I am notoriously good at forgetting to take things out to thaw. No need when I use my cooker. Still get a decent meal done in less then an hour.
I remember my MIL making rice bags for using as a hot pack. Loved them.

Evelyn


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine doing 27 count cross stitch, I can barely see to do 14-count


It's really challenging and just looked on the pack it came in and it's 28 count even smaller.
I know why my friends mother gave it to me, she found it too hard on her eyes. I have glasses I wear which give 
Good magnification. Since having my cataracts in both eyes removed, my sight is a whole lot better. 
The picture is supposed to have ribbon work flowers on the hat but I'm not doing it because it's on top of the crosses already worked, and I feel less is more, and a shame to hide already worked stitches.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

So glad to see that Sam is okay. I will take his absent minded, distracted moments anytime compared to not being well. I need to be up at 2:30 am to get ready for work. I also need to work Sunday so I am scrambling to find people to cover for me at church this week. 

This afternoon I took the boys to lunch at Matthew's favorite restaurant. He wanted to get his free birthday dessert so today was the day that worked best.

Matthew shared his dessert with his brother and I took a bite as well.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished the hat to match the sweater 
Nina baby hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> So glad to see that Sam is okay. I will take his absent minded, distracted moments anytime compared to not being well. I need to be up at 2:30 am to get ready for work. I also need to work Sunday so I am scrambling to find people to cover for me at church this week.
> 
> This afternoon I took the boys to lunch at Matthew's favorite restaurant. He wanted to get his free birthday dessert so today was the day that worked best.
> 
> Matthew shared his dessert with his brother and I took a bite as well.


Looks yummy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished the hat to match the sweater
> Nina baby hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.


Is this one worked bottom up?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for starting us off Kate! I am finally caught up on last weeks so have meandered over here. 

Thank you Fran, January will be just fine. lolol
Rookie, what a great group, I know you will enjoy it. 
Cathy, happy birthday!!! Hope it's fabulously great! Wow, what a great boss. 
Mel, the scenery is so pristine; great that you were able to watch the video on Netflix; what a cute little pig, they are smart and can definitely be house broken. 
Marge, great to see you posting. 
David got home today, I made Cajun 15 bean soup (out of a bag) and cornbread, it came out great. 
Okay, now to get back to knitting and catching up with you all.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you all for an unusual start. Hope you enjoyed the potatoes Sam .


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Kate for getting us going! Everyone Sam is fine, just lost track of the time. Once he reboots his computer he will be here.
> 
> To amuse you until Sam checks in here is a shot of Gracie....she is getting so fuzzy on her face it looks like she needs a shave.


Awe, she's growing so fast, she's just a cutie.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello to all. I have been trying to keep up with all of you via Julie in the time I haven't been posting. It seems that I have nothing of interest to say. Not knitting much due to pain in carpal tunnel area when I do. I have several dish/wash clothes in partial completion. I spend most of my time watching tv or reading as my hip pain and sciatica become inflammed so easily that sitting and standing are a problem. I cook what I can prepare in the least amount of time. Mainly a meat entre and maybe some vegs. Nothing that has to be chopped or watched as I frequently have to sit after just a very few minutes. I need a rocking chair. I recently bought a shiatsu/ massage pillow with heat which really works well. " the ones I had in the past really were not as effective as this one mimics real hand massage. I have to stop to fix something for dinner as I haven't eaten all day hope to join again soon. I do enjoy the posts although I find the format difficult to follow. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yea, yea....giving her the cold shoulder now after the hot night last night...


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, finally found all my card stuff and got all my cards done, just need to get them in the mail, sorry they are a bit late and thank you all for the lovely cards you've sent, David enjoys seeing them as much as I do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Glad you're OK Sam. Was wondering if I had the wrong day! Thanks Kate for starting us off and to Margaret for the summary. I'm glad to report that I am improving all the time. pain decreasing all the time and I am now reducing the pain killers, so fingers crossed, the pain stays away!
> 
> Christmas cards are arriving from all over the place. So excited to receive them from TP friends. Thanks to those who have sent their greetings and Tami, thank you for organising the exchange.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you are feeling better, long may it continue. 
Group hug, I'm in, {{{{{{{{{{HUGS!!}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I haven't done any crafting work for awhile but have picked up my cross stitch lady and am determined to finish her.
> Done all the back stitching and now have some tiny beading work to do on her. My friend Joan, and I named her Lady Dahlia Stitchbury-Knotts lol! She's been a very challenging piece to do, 27 count even weave fabric to those who know what I'm working on. Will show when she's finished. Joan sent me some lovely kits and I want to get onto them, but need to finish this one first.


That sounds lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> OK, Sam, we'll let you off the hook this time! Glad you're fine.
> 
> Nicho, great news of improvement.
> 
> ...


Wow, you got a lot done today, great deals too. Wonderful that the light is fixed, that's a heck of a bargain she got.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Kate for getting us going! Everyone Sam is fine, just lost track of the time. Once he reboots his computer he will be here.
> 
> To amuse you until Sam checks in here is a shot of Gracie....she is getting so fuzzy on her face it looks like she needs a shave.


So, so cute, Gwen!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

darowil said:


> Panic yes.
> I did laugh at the around the world efforts to check on him! Just glad you were OK Sam


So true, Darowil...where is Sam? on three continents!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> So glad to see that Sam is okay. I will take his absent minded, distracted moments anytime compared to not being well. I need to be up at 2:30 am to get ready for work. I also need to work Sunday so I am scrambling to find people to cover for me at church this week.
> 
> This afternoon I took the boys to lunch at Matthew's favorite restaurant. He wanted to get his free birthday dessert so today was the day that worked best.
> 
> Matthew shared his dessert with his brother and I took a bite as well.


YUMMO!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished the hat to match the sweater
> Nina baby hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.


So cute!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad the light worked out for you. hopefully you could rest a little tonight. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> OK, Sam, we'll let you off the hook this time! Glad you're fine.
> 
> Nicho, great news of improvement.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you marge - sorry pain is such a large part of your life. sending tons of healing energy your way to surround you in warm healing energy. --- sam



marlark said:


> Hello to all. I have been trying to keep up with all of you via Julie in the time I haven't been posting. It seems that I have nothing of interest to say. Not knitting much due to pain in carpal tunnel area when I do. I have several dish/wash clothes in partial completion. I spend most of my time watching tv or reading as my hip pain and sciatica become inflammed so easily that sitting and standing are a problem. I cook what I can prepare in the least amount of time. Mainly a meat entre and maybe some vegs. Nothing that has to be chopped or watched as I frequently have to sit after just a very few minutes. I need a rocking chair. I recently bought a shiatsu/ massage pillow with heat which really works well. " the ones I had in the past really were not as effective as this one mimics real hand massage. I have to stop to fix something for dinner as I haven't eaten all day hope to join again soon. I do enjoy the posts although I find the format difficult to follow. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, you got a lot done today, great deals too. Wonderful that the light is fixed, that's a heck of a bargain she got.


It was a deal for sure--on sale for 65% off and then applied the 20% to the sale price. I was blown away.

I finished a hat with cat ears and DD's friend who is here said she loves it so I said merry Christmas! Now to make another. :sm04:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good to see you, Marge, but sorry you have so much pain. Light and love to you.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, Sam, glad that you are OK after causing panic on three continents. Hope the trip to the wedding is smooth and safe.

I'm almost done with the pajamas - just 2 to go and I'll get those done tomorrow. I was planning on doing some more Christmas shopping, but since we are expecting 6" of snow, I'll stay home and sew and wrap presents.

Before I forget - Happy Birthday, Cathy!! Hope you had a great day.

Think I'd better get to bed, I keep falling asleep in my chair. 
Hugs to all


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marge, good to see your post.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy birthday Cathy. ????????????????????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

It is really coming down out there. Supposed to get up to 10 to 12 cm. 

12 : 45am and I am caught up and off to bed.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Happy Birthday Cathy.

Think I am going to head to lala land. Tomorrow could get a bit busy with birthday festivities. Not sure if each kiddo will get their own day or if they will be combined. I am not included in the planning stages. I just get to enjoy the fun. 

Good night from Alabama

Evelyn


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night everyone, sweet dreams!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i will try very hard not to let that happen again. i hope kate and sonja are fast asleep by now. --- sam


Yes I went to sleep Sam . I did think like Chris that I had the wrong day again :sm09: . But then just thought you were doing a jigsaw and lost track of time . I like your recipe for sweet potatoe fries and cucumber and dill dip , think I might have to try that love anything with dill in . Sons took me out for surprise lunch yesterday at a garden centre and I was trying to discover what was in the homemade coleslaw it was delicious best I've tasted . We sat in the concervatory and had the companionship of 2 little robins hopping about and singing away keeping everyone amused

Joy I'm glad to hear that the stoves are up and running . Sounds like the kitchen is busy busy busy which is a good thing .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> Happy Birthday Cathy.
> 
> Think I am going to head to lala land. Tomorrow could get a bit busy with birthday festivities. Not sure if each kiddo will get their own day or if they will be combined. I am not included in the planning stages. I just get to enjoy the fun.
> 
> ...


Why do parents insist on having kids round Christmas? (says me with one on the 23rd)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Saved the Winter Salad and the Cranberry Chicken AND the crockpot mashed potatoes recipes....I had thawed out the soup I made last week and had a nice big bowl of that for dinner. Tomorrow and Sunday I will be doing the baking for Monday night. Sam I obviously will NOT be doing any more knitting for gift giving on Monday night however that does not mean I am done with Christmas knitting. I may have a pair of felted slippers done but not holding my breath. I am so excited about the book I'm having made for my brother and sister. Instead of doing it through an online publishing company I am using a local printer that will turn the pdf copies of my mom's letters into a paperback/softback book; two copies. I went and saw the proof this afternoon and am so excited I can hardly contain myself. I also came up with a design for the cover that will be really kind of cool. I see the final proof before printing begins on Monday morning. I just know my DB and DSis are going to be so surprised. I'll post a picture of the book once it is done.


What a great idea Gwen your family are going to love their gifts
Love the picture of gracie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nicho said:


> Glad you're OK Sam. Was wondering if I had the wrong day! Thanks Kate for starting us off and to Margaret for the summary. I'm glad to report that I am improving all the time. pain decreasing all the time and I am now reducing the pain killers, so fingers crossed, the pain stays away!
> 
> Christmas cards are arriving from all over the place. So excited to receive them from TP friends. Thanks to those who have sent their greetings and Tami, thank you for organising the exchange.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that you are improving and the pain is lessening Denise hopefully soon the pain will just be a distant memory


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Why do parents insist on having kids round Christmas? (says me with one on the 23rd)


My mom was born on the 24rd & she had a brother on the 24th, their poor mother????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, I'm glad you are OK, certainly had people worried, thanks Kate fir starting us off.
> Sam, I hope your trip to the wedding goes well &reoads are OK.
> Cathy, happy birthday.
> Melody, cute picture of Gage. I can't imagine having a pig for a pet, they are cute but OMG, the foul messes!
> ...


Husband was feeling better Bonnie head ache is finally gone and he's not sleeping the days away but now he's starting coughing and sniffling although he says he feels fine so maybe it's just something irritating his throat


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

marlark said:


> Hello to all. I have been trying to keep up with all of you via Julie in the time I haven't been posting. It seems that I have nothing of interest to say. Not knitting much due to pain in carpal tunnel area when I do. I have several dish/wash clothes in partial completion. I spend most of my time watching tv or reading as my hip pain and sciatica become inflammed so easily that sitting and standing are a problem. I cook what I can prepare in the least amount of time. Mainly a meat entre and maybe some vegs. Nothing that has to be chopped or watched as I frequently have to sit after just a very few minutes. I need a rocking chair. I recently bought a shiatsu/ massage pillow with heat which really works well. " the ones I had in the past really were not as effective as this one mimics real hand massage. I have to stop to fix something for dinner as I haven't eaten all day hope to join again soon. I do enjoy the posts although I find the format difficult to follow. Marlark Marge.


Glad you found us, Marge!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost 4:15am and I am just in with the dog.
It is evil out there with all the snow that has come down. One thing is for sure Deuce didn't waste any time. ????☺back to bed for the two of us????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 4:15am and I am just in with the dog.
> It is evil out there with all the snow that has come down. One thing is for sure Deuce didn't waste any time. ????☺back to bed for the two of us????


 :sm24: :sm25: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Happy Birthday to Cathy (sugarsugar)*


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello everyone. I have been quickly trying to catch up on the old TP. A very BIG THANKYOU TO EVERYONE for the lovely birthday wishes. I have had a really good day. The kids and their partners and of course Serena came over late morning and all stayed a few hours. I was spoiled for sure, they gave me voucher for our shopping centre in town..... am hoping to buy some clothes etc with that. And DS bought a very yummy cheesecake from The Cheesecake Shop and they put a candle AND a sparkler on it. Fun! And I had bought the ingredients for the Rice bubble Mars Bar Crackles recipe and DD made them while they were here. The are seriously yummy. A bit sticky but easily overlooked. LOL.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Kate for getting us going! Everyone Sam is fine, just lost track of the time. Once he reboots his computer he will be here.
> 
> To amuse you until Sam checks in here is a shot of Gracie....she is getting so fuzzy on her face it looks like she needs a shave.


LOL. She is adorable. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i can't believe what i did. i had put potatoes in the oven to bake - they were to be done a little after five. about ten after i checked them (yes - i was playing hearts) and they needed just a minute or two. so i turned on the television and started watching a show on my queue - the space was filling up and i needed to watch some stuff and get it out of the queue. so.....the potatoes were done - i threw on the butter and sat down to eat my baked potatoes and watch a little diy television with mike holmes - one of my favorites.
> 
> a few minutes ago gary called and asked if i was ok. i asked him if i shouldn't be. he said everyone was wondering where i was on knitting tea party and gwen was on the phone. i looked at the time and it hit me what i had done. i assured gwen i was fine. i needed to reboot my system - it wasn't responding. which i have done. and here i am totally red in the face wondering how i did that. it is as though the tea party totally left my mind - like i had not spent part of the afternoon writing up the opening. talk about being a space cadet.
> 
> anyhow - i am fine - and i will post my opening as soon as i find it. --- sam


I am so glad you were only busy eating and watching shows and not unwell. Isnt is lovely though having soooo many people caring about you? 
:sm17:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Glad you're OK Sam. Was wondering if I had the wrong day! Thanks Kate for starting us off and to Margaret for the summary. I'm glad to report that I am improving all the time. pain decreasing all the time and I am now reducing the pain killers, so fingers crossed, the pain stays away!
> 
> Christmas cards are arriving from all over the place. So excited to receive them from TP friends. Thanks to those who have sent their greetings and Tami, thank you for organising the exchange.
> 
> ...


Good news that your pain levels are dropping. Yay. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Good to see you, Marge, but sorry you have so much pain. Light and love to you.


Yes lovely to hear from you Marge. :sm24:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all 

Good news, DN1 is home and recovering. Hope she has learnt something from all this.

Next, a prayer request for my sister's MIL who is currently suffering some severe illness, worryingly she is home as doctors unable to do anything about 1issue. This lovely elderly lady has ammonia as well as clots on her lungs (what docs cannot do anything with) as well as a couple of ongoing long term issues. Sister is hoping to take youngest 3 girls down to see their paternal grandparents Boxing Day for a week or two. 

I am well, beginning to make next years stock for market. Hopefully will have time and remember to keep up here. Ttyal


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Kate for getting us going! Everyone Sam is fine, just lost track of the time. Once he reboots his computer he will be here.
> 
> To amuse you until Sam checks in here is a shot of Gracie....she is getting so fuzzy on her face it looks like she needs a shave.


Thank you Kate for starting us off once again. Glad to hear that Sam is OK. Lazy Saturday morning here, just trying to catch up on here and then must get my skates on and start getting the million and one things done that need to be done before next weekend.
Gwen, Gracie is so cute, you're right she looks like an old man needing a shave!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

oneapril said:


> So true, Darowil...where is Sam? on three continents!


 :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Husband was feeling better Bonnie head ache is finally gone and he's not sleeping the days away but now he's starting coughing and sniffling although he says he feels fine so maybe it's just something irritating his throat


Glad his headache is gone but maybe he should have a check up at doctor anyway to be checked out. Or maybe he is being stubborn and doesnt want to?

Today was 20c here but no sun and pretty windy..... had a warm cardigan on all day.

Supposed to be 30c on Monday and the outlook for Christmas Day (so far) is to be around mid 20s.... which will be good as I will have oven on for a few hours so dont want the day to be too hot.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone. I have been quickly trying to catch up on the old TP. A very BIG THANKYOU TO EVERYONE for the lovely birthday wishes. I have had a really good day. The kids and their partners and of course Serena came over late morning and all stayed a few hours. I was spoiled for sure, they gave me voucher for our shopping centre in town..... am hoping to buy some clothes etc with that. And DS bought a very yummy cheesecake from The Cheesecake Shop and they put a candle AND a sparkler on it. Fun! And I had bought the ingredients for the Rice bubble Mars Bar Crackles recipe and DD made them while they were here. The are seriously yummy. A bit sticky but easily overlooked. LOL.


Glad you had a lovely day and that you were spoilt Cathy and I. Thinking you got lots of cuddles from Serena


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for all those recipes Sam. I'm relieved to hear you're OK, you had ladies all around the world getting concerned! I think it makes you something of a superstar when you have that sort of following! Please don't worry about it, it's the sort of thing any one of us could do or have done.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> that could be - i have one waiting for me in the freezer. --- sam


Now Sam, that is no way to treat a lady! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Glad his headache is gone but maybe he should have a check up at doctor anyway to be checked out. Or maybe he is being stubborn and doesnt want to?
> 
> Today was 20c here but no sun and pretty windy..... had a warm cardigan on all day.
> 
> Supposed to be 30c on Monday and the outlook for Christmas Day (so far) is to be around mid 20s.... which will be good as I will have oven on for a few hours so dont want the day to be too hot.


He is at the hospital next week for a check so will see what they say . Cough has gone this morning so that's good


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you had a lovely day and that you were spoilt Cathy and I. Thinking you got lots of cuddles from Serena


Oh yes, I sure did. She is very affectionate. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> He is at the hospital next week for a check so will see what they say . Cough has gone this morning so that's good


Good to hear that the cough has gone. :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nicho said:


> Glad you're OK Sam. Was wondering if I had the wrong day! Thanks Kate for starting us off and to Margaret for the summary. I'm glad to report that I am improving all the time. pain decreasing all the time and I am now reducing the pain killers, so fingers crossed, the pain stays away!
> 
> Christmas cards are arriving from all over the place. So excited to receive them from TP friends. Thanks to those who have sent their greetings and Tami, thank you for organising the exchange.
> 
> ...


So pleased to hear the pain is at last subsiding Nicho. Lets hope it's all down hill to a full recovery very soon now. Enjoy your Christmas, and thanks for the group hug ((()))


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

After a very early start, due to market, am ready to hit bed.

Brisbane is hot enough that I turned on ac for a while to cool unit down so I can get to sleep easily.

For those in snowy areas, take care on the roads. Another report today of massive pile up due to snow in US. Certainly looked like a mess. Hope none of ktp members or their families get mixed up in something like that.

Back tomorrow


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> So glad to see that Sam is okay. I will take his absent minded, distracted moments anytime compared to not being well. I need to be up at 2:30 am to get ready for work. I also need to work Sunday so I am scrambling to find people to cover for me at church this week.
> 
> This afternoon I took the boys to lunch at Matthew's favorite restaurant. He wanted to get his free birthday dessert so today was the day that worked best.
> 
> Matthew shared his dessert with his brother and I took a bite as well.


Ooh that dessert looks so yummy, I love anything involving choc and mint.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Sam, I am glad u are fine and the recipes are looking very good to me. Love sweet potatoes. Thank u ladies for the update.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Sam!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Saved the Winter Salad and the Cranberry Chicken AND the crockpot mashed potatoes recipes....I had thawed out the soup I made last week and had a nice big bowl of that for dinner. Tomorrow and Sunday I will be doing the baking for Monday night. Sam I obviously will NOT be doing any more knitting for gift giving on Monday night however that does not mean I am done with Christmas knitting. I may have a pair of felted slippers done but not holding my breath. I am so excited about the book I'm having made for my brother and sister. Instead of doing it through an online publishing company I am using a local printer that will turn the pdf copies of my mom's letters into a paperback/softback book; two copies. I went and saw the proof this afternoon and am so excited I can hardly contain myself. I also came up with a design for the cover that will be really kind of cool. I see the final proof before printing begins on Monday morning. I just know my DB and DSis are going to be so surprised. I'll post a picture of the book once it is done.


Gwen that is just the best idea ever! What a wonderful, meaningful gift!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yea, yea....giving her the cold shoulder now after the hot night last night...


 :sm23:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

nicho said:


> Glad you're OK Sam. Was wondering if I had the wrong day! Thanks Kate for starting us off and to Margaret for the summary. I'm glad to report that I am improving all the time. pain decreasing all the time and I am now reducing the pain killers, so fingers crossed, the pain stays away!
> 
> Christmas cards are arriving from all over the place. So excited to receive them from TP friends. Thanks to those who have sent their greetings and Tami, thank you for organising the exchange.
> 
> ...


So glad you are feeling better every day, Nicho!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> OK, Sam, we'll let you off the hook this time! Glad you're fine.
> 
> Nicho, great news of improvement.
> 
> ...


Wow, made me tired just reading about it Sorlenna! I am glad you got the light sorted out. I love my ott floor lamp...good for these old eyes!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> So glad to see that Sam is okay. I will take his absent minded, distracted moments anytime compared to not being well. I need to be up at 2:30 am to get ready for work. I also need to work Sunday so I am scrambling to find people to cover for me at church this week.
> 
> This afternoon I took the boys to lunch at Matthew's favorite restaurant. He wanted to get his free birthday dessert so today was the day that worked best.
> 
> Matthew shared his dessert with his brother and I took a bite as well.


And no wonder! It looks delicious! Go Matthew!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished the hat to match the sweater
> Nina baby hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.


How do you do it! I've been working on the same hat all week! Yours is another lovely knit!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Waking up this morning this handsome devil is sound asleep right next to me. ❤❤❤❤


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

oneapril said:


> How do you do it! I've been working on the same hat all week! Yours is another lovely knit!


I'm not to sure. Lol.???? 
One of my ninja skills I guess????????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

marlark said:


> Hello to all. I have been trying to keep up with all of you via Julie in the time I haven't been posting. It seems that I have nothing of interest to say. Not knitting much due to pain in carpal tunnel area when I do. I have several dish/wash clothes in partial completion. I spend most of my time watching tv or reading as my hip pain and sciatica become inflammed so easily that sitting and standing are a problem. I cook what I can prepare in the least amount of time. Mainly a meat entre and maybe some vegs. Nothing that has to be chopped or watched as I frequently have to sit after just a very few minutes. I need a rocking chair. I recently bought a shiatsu/ massage pillow with heat which really works well. " the ones I had in the past really were not as effective as this one mimics real hand massage. I have to stop to fix something for dinner as I haven't eaten all day hope to join again soon. I do enjoy the posts although I find the format difficult to follow. Marlark Marge.


Marge, I hope the pain eases up for you, now that you have the pillow. We will always appreciate your input!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gage is less then impressed at the moment
I told him I am going to make breakfast soon and after that we are going Christmas shopping. This is the look I got......
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Needless to say he is going anyways ????????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I went to sleep Sam . I did think like Chris that I had the wrong day again :sm09: . But then just thought you were doing a jigsaw and lost track of time . I like your recipe for sweet potatoe fries and cucumber and dill dip , think I might have to try that love anything with dill in . Sons took me out for surprise lunch yesterday at a garden centre and I was trying to discover what was in the homemade coleslaw it was delicious best I've tasted . We sat in the concervatory and had the companionship of 2 little robins hopping about and singing away keeping everyone amused
> 
> Joy I'm glad to hear that the stoves are up and running . Sounds like the kitchen is busy busy busy which is a good thing .


What a lovely lunch you had, Sonja, in wonderful company...man and beast! :sm02:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Husband was feeling better Bonnie head ache is finally gone and he's not sleeping the days away but now he's starting coughing and sniffling although he says he feels fine so maybe it's just something irritating his throat


Good news that DH is improving. Colds are no fun.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Good news, DN1 is home and recovering. Hope she has learnt something from all this.
> 
> ...


Prayers for sister's MIL.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

angelam said:


> Thanks for all those recipes Sam. I'm relieved to hear you're OK, you had ladies all around the world getting concerned! I think it makes you something of a superstar when you have that sort of following! Please don't worry about it, it's the sort of thing any one of us could do or have done.


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

FranVan said:


> Sam, I am glad u are fine and the recipes are looking very good to me. Love sweet potatoes. Thank u ladies for the update.


Hi, Franvan!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> Waking up this morning this handsome devil is sound asleep right next to me. ❤❤❤❤


That photo says "happy" all over it!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> I'm not to sure. Lol.????
> One of my ninja skills I guess????????


Indeed, Mel! I am always in awe!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

An update on my DD's student, Ryan, who lost his mom...his dad (whom he has not seen in a very long time), is coming to take him back to his country. I just hope it will be going back to a loving family who will care for him.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Your post is one of my "go to" every Sat. a.m. ...I was so surprised not to see your post and wondered if all was ok..I finally found your post and was very happy to see it...Enjoy the wedding..


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> So glad to see that Sam is okay. I will take his absent minded, distracted moments anytime compared to not being well. I need to be up at 2:30 am to get ready for work. I also need to work Sunday so I am scrambling to find people to cover for me at church this week.
> 
> This afternoon I took the boys to lunch at Matthew's favorite restaurant. He wanted to get his free birthday dessert so today was the day that worked best.
> 
> Matthew shared his dessert with his brother and I took a bite as well.


Matthew's dessert looks delicious. Hope he enjoyed his day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cathy - a happy birthday a day late - yesterday was not a good day. hope you had a great day. did you blow out all the candles? --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and now off to the wedding. see you tonight hopefully. it doesn't look too bad outside - just really cold. --- sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

A while ago, I mentioned a young girl was on the amber alert and was last seen here in my city. She was found with her mother in Hamilton. According to the father's lawyer, the mother abducted the girl from Egypt. (They didn't say how she got to Egypt.) The mother has been trying to get sole custody for some time and the girl is now with her grandparents. Glad she is safe.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I went to sleep Sam . I did think like Chris that I had the wrong day again :sm09: . But then just thought you were doing a jigsaw and lost track of time . I like your recipe for sweet potatoe fries and cucumber and dill dip , think I might have to try that love anything with dill in . Sons took me out for surprise lunch yesterday at a garden centre and I was trying to discover what was in the homemade coleslaw it was delicious best I've tasted . We sat in the concervatory and had the companionship of 2 little robins hopping about and singing away keeping everyone amused
> 
> Joy I'm glad to hear that the stoves are up and running . Sounds like the kitchen is busy busy busy which is a good thing .


That was a lovely surprise lunch for you. We've had about 6" of snow and it's still snowing so guess I won't be going out today. :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Good news, DN1 is home and recovering. Hope she has learnt something from all this.
> 
> ...


So sorry about your sister's MIL'S illness. Prayers for her recovery.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Waking up this morning this handsome devil is sound asleep right next to me. ❤❤❤❤


Doesn't he just look so comfortable. :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> and now off to the wedding. see you tonight hopefully. it doesn't look too bad outside - just really cold. --- sam


Safe travels, Sam.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Catching up. Had planned to do my shopping, including getting some of my favorite bakery rolls for tomorrows lunch..only car won't start. So, triple A called and they say it may not be the battery, may be the starter. So awaiting their technician. Good thing I have that great roll recipe last week as I shall make my own rolls. I have the little diesel truck which can be driven, if its battery is up. So much for a not so great start to my busy weekend. Safe travels to all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My mom was born on the 24rd & she had a brother on the 24th, their poor mother????


And I think it's bad that mine falls on Mother's Day every few years! :sm23: My #2 was due Christmas Eve but managed to arrive on the 11th.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Good news, DN1 is home and recovering. Hope she has learnt something from all this.
> 
> Next, a prayer request for my sister's MIL


Yay for the good news and healing thoughts for the MIL.

Good your DH is feeling better, Sonja.

Cute sweater set, Mel, and Deuce looks quite content!

We woke up to cold and rain. It's a good day for working inside the house! Good thing I did errands yesterday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great news on the light and also on the flannel for pajama pants. What pattern do you use for your pants? I've got a freebie one from Craftsy awhile back to give a try. Haven't sewn any clothing items in quite awhile. Won't try to before Christmas but who knows...maybe sometime this winter. I made DH a pair using fleece a number of years ago. He still wears them when it get real cold here. It sounds like you had a really good day!



Sorlenna said:


> OK, Sam, we'll let you off the hook this time! Glad you're fine.
> 
> Nicho, great news of improvement.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a sweetheart! So, so glad you have him with you again. You three (you, Gage, & Deuce) need each other. Give him a hug for me....give yourself and Gage a hug for me too!


gagesmom said:


> Waking up this morning this handsome devil is sound asleep right next to me. ❤❤❤❤


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto...glad he is feeling better!


oneapril said:


> Good news that DH is improving. Colds are no fun.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto


oneapril said:


> Prayers for sister's MIL.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My mom was born on the 24rd & she had a brother on the 24th, their poor mother????


 I was out to lunch when I wrote this????Supposed to say she was born the 23rd & brother next year the 24th????Unfortunately he only survived a few days as the whole family had the flu when he was born.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

oneapril said:


> An update on my DD's student, Ryan, who lost his mom...his dad (whom he has not seen in a very long time), is coming to take him back to his country. I just hope it will be going back to a loving family who will care for him.


Big changes ahead for Ryan if his Dad is not even from the US. I hope Dad has a loving family all around him who will give this poor lad all the love he needs to help him adjust to a big change in circumstances. Good that they were able to trace his father.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband was feeling better Bonnie head ache is finally gone and he's not sleeping the days away but now he's starting coughing and sniffling although he says he feels fine so maybe it's just something irritating his throat


I hope he's not getting a cold


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to get dressed and started on my baking. Bonnie I'm making the Cuban cups this morning and have already passed the recipe along to two ladies I was talking to while at Walmart. Can't wait to try them! TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone. I have been quickly trying to catch up on the old TP. A very BIG THANKYOU TO EVERYONE for the lovely birthday wishes. I have had a really good day. The kids and their partners and of course Serena came over late morning and all stayed a few hours. I was spoiled for sure, they gave me voucher for our shopping centre in town..... am hoping to buy some clothes etc with that. And DS bought a very yummy cheesecake from The Cheesecake Shop and they put a candle AND a sparkler on it. Fun! And I had bought the ingredients for the Rice bubble Mars Bar Crackles recipe and DD made them while they were here. The are seriously yummy. A bit sticky but easily overlooked. LOL.


I, glad you had a fun day, enjoy your shopping


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> and now off to the wedding. see you tonight hopefully. it doesn't look too bad outside - just really cold. --- sam


Have a safe journey Sam and a great time at the wedding.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Good news, DN1 is home and recovering. Hope she has learnt something from all this.
> 
> ...


Glad your niece is doing better. Not good about the grandmother, seems weird they can't treat the clots with clot busters & strange she isn't in hospital with something so serious.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> A while ago, I mentioned a young girl was on the amber alert and was last seen here in my city. She was found with her mother in Hamilton. According to the father's lawyer, the mother abducted the girl from Egypt. (They didn't say how she got to Egypt.) The mother has been trying to get sole custody for some time and the girl is now with her grandparents. Glad she is safe.


Glad she's safe and well but it sounds like a "tug of love" over her custody with Mum in Canada and Dad in Egypt. Hope it all works out OK but she's probably stuck in the middle of two warring parents, poor girl.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Glad his headache is gone but maybe he should have a check up at doctor anyway to be checked out. Or maybe he is being stubborn and doesnt want to?
> 
> Today was 20c here but no sun and pretty windy..... had a warm cardigan on all day.
> 
> Supposed to be 30c on Monday and the outlook for Christmas Day (so far) is to be around mid 20s.... which will be good as I will have oven on for a few hours so dont want the day to be too hot.


& im thinking I should make something so the oven can be on????& if we weren't off to a funeral this afternoon I would light the fireplace! Still bitterly cold, supposed to warm to -11C/12F & snow tomorrow. Hope we don't get anything like Melody & the northeastern US, sounds very nasty there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> An update on my DD's student, Ryan, who lost his mom...his dad (whom he has not seen in a very long time), is coming to take him back to his country. I just hope it will be going back to a loving family who will care for him.


I hope things work out for the poor child, I would think family would be better than foster care but if Dad isn't even from the US it may be quite a change for the poor child.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> A while ago, I mentioned a young girl was on the amber alert and was last seen here in my city. She was found with her mother in Hamilton. According to the father's lawyer, the mother abducted the girl from Egypt. (They didn't say how she got to Egypt.) The mother has been trying to get sole custody for some time and the girl is now with her grandparents. Glad she is safe.


Good news.
There was a big uproar on the news here this week. Some guy was fighting for custody of his son & texted the wife a photo with a caption that he'd bought this for the son & a second photo showing its use. The first was a roll of rope, the second a noose???? She reported to the police & the officer laughed her off???????? she called a supervisor & all hell broke loose, thank goodness. I'm not sure what happened the husband but think he should be In a mental hospital or jail!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And I think it's bad that mine falls on Mother's Day every few years! :sm23: My #2 was due Christmas Eve but managed to arrive on the 11th.


Mine is on Mother's Day quite often too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Off to get dressed and started on my baking. Bonnie I'm making the Cuban cups this morning and have already passed the recipe along to two ladies I was talking to while at Walmart. Can't wait to try them! TTYL


????????I hope you like them, they are one of my Christmas traditions,


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great news on the light and also on the flannel for pajama pants. What pattern do you use for your pants? I've got a freebie one from Craftsy awhile back to give a try. Haven't sewn any clothing items in quite awhile. Won't try to before Christmas but who knows...maybe sometime this winter. I made DH a pair using fleece a number of years ago. He still wears them when it get real cold here. It sounds like you had a really good day!


The pattern is old--Simplicity It's So Easy #5152. We love the pattern because it is super easy, elastic waist. The pattern includes a top but we only made that once.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, sounds like you had a perfectly wonderful birthday!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad she's safe and well but it sounds like a "tug of love" over her custody with Mum in Canada and Dad in Egypt. Hope it all works out OK but she's probably stuck in the middle of two warring parents, poor girl.


& maybe made much worse by cultural differences? I've read some horror stories


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was out to lunch when I wrote this????Supposed to say she was born the 23rd & brother next year the 24th????Unfortunately he only survived a few days as the whole family had the flu when he was born.


Making the holiday even more emotional. Wow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, I love waking up with my fur baby Maya beside me.
Sam, hope you enjoy wedding and can stay warm.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> An update on my DD's student, Ryan, who lost his mom...his dad (whom he has not seen in a very long time), is coming to take him back to his country. I just hope it will be going back to a loving family who will care for him.


Poor little boy not only has he lost his mum but also his home and all that is familiar to him . Must be very scary to go off to another country I too hope he is going to a loving family


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone. I have been quickly trying to catch up on the old TP. A very BIG THANKYOU TO EVERYONE for the lovely birthday wishes. I have had a really good day. The kids and their partners and of course Serena came over late morning and all stayed a few hours. I was spoiled for sure, they gave me voucher for our shopping centre in town..... am hoping to buy some clothes etc with that. And DS bought a very yummy cheesecake from The Cheesecake Shop and they put a candle AND a sparkler on it. Fun! And I had bought the ingredients for the Rice bubble Mars Bar Crackles recipe and DD made them while they were here. The are seriously yummy. A bit sticky but easily overlooked. LOL.


That's wonderful!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> A while ago, I mentioned a young girl was on the amber alert and was last seen here in my city. She was found with her mother in Hamilton. According to the father's lawyer, the mother abducted the girl from Egypt. (They didn't say how she got to Egypt.) The mother has been trying to get sole custody for some time and the girl is now with her grandparents. Glad she is safe.


So glad they found her Liz, Egypt is not the safest place to be at the moment.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Good news, DN1 is home and recovering. Hope she has learnt something from all this.
> 
> ...


I also hope she learned from all this, but it's wonderful that she's home. 
It would be wonderful if you DS is able to take the grands to visit, I hope that the issue isn't life threatening.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

angelam said:


> Big changes ahead for Ryan if his Dad is not even from the US. I hope Dad has a loving family all around him who will give this poor lad all the love he needs to help him adjust to a big change in circumstances. Good that they were able to trace his father.


I Agree, Angelam.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Waking up this morning this handsome devil is sound asleep right next to me. ❤❤❤❤


Awe!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage is less then impressed at the moment
> I told him I am going to make breakfast soon and after that we are going Christmas shopping. This is the look I got......
> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Needless to say he is going anyways ????????


LOL! Happy Christmas shopping Gage!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> An update on my DD's student, Ryan, who lost his mom...his dad (whom he has not seen in a very long time), is coming to take him back to his country. I just hope it will be going back to a loving family who will care for him.


I also hope that it will be a good situation for him, I am glad that his father seems to care enough to come for him, so I am praying that that is a good sign. What a shock to go to a new country also, I hope it all goes very well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> and now off to the wedding. see you tonight hopefully. it doesn't look too bad outside - just really cold. --- sam


Hope it's a safe and enjoyable trip, congrats to the couple. Stay warm.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> A while ago, I mentioned a young girl was on the amber alert and was last seen here in my city. She was found with her mother in Hamilton. According to the father's lawyer, the mother abducted the girl from Egypt. (They didn't say how she got to Egypt.) The mother has been trying to get sole custody for some time and the girl is now with her grandparents. Glad she is safe.


So glad that she is safe, I understand mom wanting custody, but that's probably not going to help her get it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Catching up. Had planned to do my shopping, including getting some of my favorite bakery rolls for tomorrows lunch..only car won't start. So, triple A called and they say it may not be the battery, may be the starter. So awaiting their technician. Good thing I have that great roll recipe last week as I shall make my own rolls. I have the little diesel truck which can be driven, if its battery is up. So much for a not so great start to my busy weekend. Safe travels to all.


I hope it's a fairly easy and inexpensive fix for you car, hopefully the weekend will look up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And I think it's bad that mine falls on Mother's Day every few years! :sm23: My #2 was due Christmas Eve but managed to arrive on the 11th.


Marla's bday is May 11 so it's on Mothers Day every so often also, my BFF's birthday is Nov 23rd so is on Thanksgiving every so many years, one of my closest friends is Dec 28, my dads was Feb 14 so a Valentine baby, used to tease him that he was a Valentine baby but nobody's sweetheart. lolol My Grandfather was Jan 2. Certainly makes them easy to remember though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good news.
> There was a big uproar on the news here this week. Some guy was fighting for custody of his son & texted the wife a photo with a caption that he'd bought this for the son & a second photo showing its use. The first was a roll of rope, the second a noose???? She reported to the police & the officer laughed her off???????? she called a supervisor & all hell broke loose, thank goodness. I'm not sure what happened the husband but think he should be In a mental hospital or jail!


 :sm06: I bet that's the last time that officer pooh pooh's a parents concern, I don't think he'd have been laughing it off if it'd been his child. I hope the father is in a place that can help him, because that is not okay, or funny.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, caught up with you all, so I think I'll go get the chicken in the crock pot and get a pie crust dough made and in the fridge so I can get a pumpkin pie made for dessert for tonight and tomorrow night. David heads back out on Monday to head Mary's way again. 
See you all in a bit.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> Why do parents insist on having kids round Christmas? (says me with one on the 23rd)


Well, my son's birthday is today (17th) my sister is the 24th and MINE is the 27th. My second daughter is January 28th..still too close to Christmas..lol

June


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Waking up this morning this handsome devil is sound asleep right next to me. ❤❤❤❤


He does love his Mom!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Catching up. Had planned to do my shopping, including getting some of my favorite bakery rolls for tomorrows lunch..only car won't start. So, triple A called and they say it may not be the battery, may be the starter. So awaiting their technician. Good thing I have that great roll recipe last week as I shall make my own rolls. I have the little diesel truck which can be driven, if its battery is up. So much for a not so great start to my busy weekend. Safe travels to all.


I wonder if you've got it going by now? How much we come to rely on things like our vehicles.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope it's a fairly easy and inexpensive fix for you car, hopefully the weekend will look up.


Thank you for your kind wishes. Turned out that the battery had a bad cell. The AAA man brought a new one and installed it so I am good to go. Thankfully, it happened with the car in the garage, not while I was out and about or coming home in the dark after work. I believe this to be a tender mercy.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

DD who will be cooking our Christmas dinner next week asked me if I would make a vegetarian dish for DGS who is veggie, so I found a recipe in a magazine and decided to have a practice run tonight. Incredibly easy and very tasty:

CRANBERRY AND BRIE PUFF TART

320g sheet ready rolled puff pastry
1 medium egg lightly beaten
175 (6oz) cranberry sauce (from a jar)
1tbsp balsamic vinegar
200g (7oz) brie, thickly sliced
small bunch fresh thyme leaves stripped from stalks
2tbsp shelled pistachios, roughly chopped
Honey to drizzle

1. Preheat oven to 190c (170c fan), gas mark 5. Line a large baking tray with baking parchment. Unroll pastry and lift sheet on to the lined tray. Use a knife to score a 1.5cm border around edge of pastry (do not cut all the way through). Brush border with beaten egg and cook in oven for 15mins.
2. Carefully remove tray from oven and with the back of a spoon, gently press down the pastry inside the border. 
3. In a small bowl mix the cranberry sauce with the balsamic vinegar. Spread on pastry inside the border. Lay brie slces on top, spaced apart. Scatter over the thyme leaves and some freshly ground black pepper.
4. Cook tart for a further 10 mins in oven or until the brie is temptingly melted and pastry is golden. Transfer to a board. Scatter over pistachios and drizzle with some honey. Serve warm.

Just had some for my supper tonight and it's yummy! Might just use a little more cranberry sauce next time. Hope DGS likes it!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I got a laugh out of the comments about birthdays. I have to share with you my family list. My birthday is Valentine's Day and my parents always made a big deal about the date. My mother's was Feb. 17 and my son's is Feb 9.
At one time there were 5 who had their birthday on Halloween. My father and his twin brother are no longer with us. My sister's birthday was 4 days later. 
My daughter was born Nov. 24 so her birthday frequently falls on Thanksgiving.
My husband birthday is May 5 and for those here in Texas us know it as Cinco de Mayo a much celebrated Mexican holiday.
Then at Christmas, Great-grandson was born Dec 26 and he will be 5 this year. My granddaughter birthday is Dec. 30, Granddaughter-in-law birthday is Jan 1 and my daughter-in-law birthday is Jan 4
As you can see. we have a lot of birthdays near or on holidays. And yes, we always make two celebrations out of it. Sometimes the birthday party is late but never do we give a holiday/birthday gift in one.

On a different note, I have been affected with a head cold. It is the first one I have had in several years. I think I am on the down side of it. Definitely feeling better this afternoon. Hope everyone is feeling better.
Hugs, Marilyn


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOLOL!! Okay, DH has a fishing addiction, he decided to go over to the river 4 blocks from our house to go fishing in -1F, was gone about half an hour, came back in, he managed to get wet. :sm16: 
Seems he thought there was a rock and stepped on it, quickly finding out it's only ice, lol. He said that most of the main pool is frozen over, I told him I was just glad he didn't decide to go try ice fishing on it, he said it's not thick enough. Now you know I knew that meant he'd tried stepping on it, I looked at him not saying anything, for a sec and he got a shit eating grin on his face, knew I knew... Lord help that man. lol
Now he's on the couch with dogs and hot cocoa.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad she's safe and well but it sounds like a "tug of love" over her custody with Mum in Canada and Dad in Egypt. Hope it all works out OK but she's probably stuck in the middle of two warring parents, poor girl.


Yes, I feel for her. From what I could gather, the mother had won custody at one time so I don't know how the father got her to Egypt.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & im thinking I should make something so the oven can be on????& if we weren't off to a funeral this afternoon I would light the fireplace! Still bitterly cold, supposed to warm to -11C/12F & snow tomorrow. Hope we don't get anything like Melody & the northeastern US, sounds very nasty there.


The temperature climbed to 40F today so it's been melting and then it started to rain. I hope we can get rid of a lot of snow before we get the next onslaught.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for your kind wishes. Turned out that the battery had a bad cell. The AAA man brought a new one and installed it so I am good to go. Thankfully, it happened with the car in the garage, not while I was out and about or coming home in the dark after work. I believe this to be a tender mercy.


Good that it was just the battery, for sure, even better that you were home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I got a laugh out of the comments about birthdays. I have to share with you my family list. My birthday is Valentine's Day and my parents always made a big deal about the date. My mother's was Feb. 17 and my son's is Feb 9.
> At one time there were 5 who had their birthday on Halloween. My father and his twin brother are no longer with us. My sister's birthday was 4 days later.
> My daughter was born Nov. 24 so her birthday frequently falls on Thanksgiving.
> My husband birthday is May 5 and for those here in Texas us know it as Cinco de Mayo a much celebrated Mexican holiday.
> ...


Glad you are feeling better. That certainly is a lot of Holidays combined with Birthdays!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good news.
> There was a big uproar on the news here this week. Some guy was fighting for custody of his son & texted the wife a photo with a caption that he'd bought this for the son & a second photo showing its use. The first was a roll of rope, the second a noose???? She reported to the police & the officer laughed her off???????? she called a supervisor & all hell broke loose, thank goodness. I'm not sure what happened the husband but think he should be In a mental hospital or jail!


I agree with you. I hope that police officer was severely reprimanded. Such things are not funny. Is this family from your area? I sure hope mother and son are safe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> DD who will be cooking our Christmas dinner next week asked me if I would make a vegetarian dish for DGS who is veggie, so I found a recipe in a magazine and decided to have a practice run tonight. Incredibly easy and very tasty:
> 
> CRANBERRY AND BRIE PUFF TART
> 
> ...


Oh that sounds yummy, I think I'd like it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> So glad they found her Liz, Egypt is not the safest place to be at the moment.


Yes, you're right. I think there is still going to be a hearing to determine where the girl should go. I rather hope she stays with her mother and in Canada.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Please say that it is not only me who keeps knitting something even when I don't like it . I have a mentality inside me that says I've started so I'll finish well no more . It's going on my new years resolution list ( have a few this year ) if I dont like it I pull it out and start something else 
While I'm on a rant I may as well add another moan, went looking for hedgehog mittens pattern on Ravelry only to be told no match so goes to my I books as I know I have the pattern somewhere don't know what I pressed but all my patterns in that folder went bye bye , all disappeared in a blink .went back to ravelry after a few name calls at the heap of junk searched through my library for something to knit and what do I find hedgehog mittens , don't even want you knit them now


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> DD who will be cooking our Christmas dinner next week asked me if I would make a vegetarian dish for DGS who is veggie, so I found a recipe in a magazine and decided to have a practice run tonight. Incredibly easy and very tasty:
> 
> CRANBERRY AND BRIE PUFF TART
> 
> ...


Mmmm, sounds so good. My SIL always bakes brie in a crust whenever we have a celebration. It's so tasty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I got a laugh out of the comments about birthdays. I have to share with you my family list. My birthday is Valentine's Day and my parents always made a big deal about the date. My mother's was Feb. 17 and my son's is Feb 9.
> At one time there were 5 who had their birthday on Halloween. My father and his twin brother are no longer with us. My sister's birthday was 4 days later.
> My daughter was born Nov. 24 so her birthday frequently falls on Thanksgiving.
> My husband birthday is May 5 and for those here in Texas us know it as Cinco de Mayo a much celebrated Mexican holiday.
> ...


I agree, they should not be combined gifts, it makes the birthday seem insignificant. 
I am so glad you are feeling better, hopefully it will be completely gone well before Christmas Eve. I need to get David to drive around and look at lights on Christmas Eve, I really enjoy it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I got a laugh out of the comments about birthdays. I have to share with you my family list. My birthday is Valentine's Day and my parents always made a big deal about the date. My mother's was Feb. 17 and my son's is Feb 9.
> At one time there were 5 who had their birthday on Halloween. My father and his twin brother are no longer with us. My sister's birthday was 4 days later.
> My daughter was born Nov. 24 so her birthday frequently falls on Thanksgiving.
> My husband birthday is May 5 and for those here in Texas us know it as Cinco de Mayo a much celebrated Mexican holiday.
> ...


I hope you celebrate each and every one of those birthdays. :sm09: A head cold is no fun. Hope it doesn't hang on long.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!! Okay, DH has a fishing addiction, he decided to go over to the river 4 blocks from our house to go fishing in -1F, was gone about half an hour, came back in, he managed to get wet. :sm16:
> Seems he thought there was a rock and stepped on it, quickly finding out it's only ice, lol. He said that most of the main pool is frozen over, I told him I was just glad he didn't decide to go try ice fishing on it, he said it's not thick enough. Now you know I knew that meant he'd tried stepping on it, I looked at him not saying anything, for a sec and he got a shit eating grin on his face, knew I knew... Lord help that man. lol
> Now he's on the couch with dogs and hot cocoa.


I hope he doesn't get a cold. Men can be so dense sometimes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Please say that it is not only me who keeps knitting something even when I don't like it . I have a mentality inside me that says I've started so I'll finish well no more . It's going on my new years resolution list ( have a few this year ) if I dont like it I pull it out and start something else
> While I'm on a rant I may as well add another moan, went looking for hedgehog mittens pattern on Ravelry only to be told no match so goes to my I books as I know I have the pattern somewhere don't know what I pressed but all my patterns in that folder went bye bye , all disappeared in a blink .went back to ravelry after a few name calls at the heap of junk searched through my library for something to knit and what do I find hedgehog mittens , don't even want you knit them now


Didn't Daralene do hedgehog mitts? You might send her a PM.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I got a recipe off one of the TV programs for mini cheese balls, with cranberries and pistachios. Thought I would make this as an appetizer for Christmas. I'll post the recipe later in case anyone here is interested. Back later.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> An update on my DD's student, Ryan, who lost his mom...his dad (whom he has not seen in a very long time), is coming to take him back to his country. I just hope it will be going back to a loving family who will care for him.


Usually family are the best option- so praying that it is in this case. But huge changes for the more lad to deal with losing all the familiar things around him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> and now off to the wedding. see you tonight hopefully. it doesn't look too bad outside - just really cold. --- sam


Hope the day was more inspiring that you anticipated Sam. Sure it will be lovely to catch up with other family members.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Please say that it is not only me who keeps knitting something even when I don't like it . I have a mentality inside me that says I've started so I'll finish well no more . It's going on my new years resolution list ( have a few this year ) if I dont like it I pull it out and start something else
> While I'm on a rant I may as well add another moan, went looking for hedgehog mittens pattern on Ravelry only to be told no match so goes to my I books as I know I have the pattern somewhere don't know what I pressed but all my patterns in that folder went bye bye , all disappeared in a blink .went back to ravelry after a few name calls at the heap of junk searched through my library for something to knit and what do I find hedgehog mittens , don't even want you knit them now


I hate when that happens, I've done all of that a couple times at least. 
I'm trying to finish a hat that I don't want to be knitting but needed a gift for BFF's sister since she's living with the mom and I have gifts for mom, I don't mind making for her, I just couldn't come up with a quick project that I liked and had the yarn for other than a hat in Steelers colors, I'm bored with it. lol Oh well, get this done and then get my brothers moms wrap made and finish my niece's scarf. The wrap and scarf don't have to be mailed thankfully, I'll just drop them on off with my brother on Friday after I get his gift card.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope he doesn't get a cold. Men can be so dense sometimes.


Yes they can be!! lol, I'll make him drink some Cold Tea later and again before bed, he doesn't like it but he'll drink it anyway. lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And I think it's bad that mine falls on Mother's Day every few years! :sm23: My #2 was due Christmas Eve but managed to arrive on the 11th.


Wheras Vicky was due 22nd and came 23rd. At least I listened to my doctor's wife who told me not to have the baby on Christmas Day - it was his birthday. I still remember the look I got from the nurse when I greeted him on Christmas Day with Happy Birthday and a hug. Instead he was dragged away from the evening meal a couple of days before.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Off to get dressed and started on my baking. Bonnie I'm making the Cuban cups this morning and have already passed the recipe along to two ladies I was talking to while at Walmart. Can't wait to try them! TTYL


And I got most of the ingredients yesterday. But we don't have the butterscotch chips. Think I have seen caramel so need to go looking. Cathy have you seen anything like that or is my imagination at work?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good news.
> There was a big uproar on the news here this week. Some guy was fighting for custody of his son & texted the wife a photo with a caption that he'd bought this for the son & a second photo showing its use. The first was a roll of rope, the second a noose???? She reported to the police & the officer laughed her off???????? she called a supervisor & all hell broke loose, thank goodness. I'm not sure what happened the husband but think he should be In a mental hospital or jail!


Not good even if was a joke. But how stupid must he be to send that photo to his wife in the middle of a custody battle. Talk about giving the enemy ammunition to get you with.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & maybe made much worse by cultural differences? I've read some horror stories


That was my concern as well


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

angelam said:


> Big changes ahead for Ryan if his Dad is not even from the US. I hope Dad has a loving family all around him who will give this poor lad all the love he needs to help him adjust to a big change in circumstances. Good that they were able to trace his father.


Hoping father is from a similar culture to what Ryan has been raised with as it will make it easier for him


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!! Okay, DH has a fishing addiction, he decided to go over to the river 4 blocks from our house to go fishing in -1F, was gone about half an hour, came back in, he managed to get wet. :sm16:
> Seems he thought there was a rock and stepped on it, quickly finding out it's only ice, lol. He said that most of the main pool is frozen over, I told him I was just glad he didn't decide to go try ice fishing on it, he said it's not thick enough. Now you know I knew that meant he'd tried stepping on it, I looked at him not saying anything, for a sec and he got a shit eating grin on his face, knew I knew... Lord help that man. lol
> Now he's on the couch with dogs and hot cocoa.


Hope he doesn't catch a cold he must have been freezing coming home


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I hate when that happens, I've done all of that a couple times at least.
> I'm trying to finish a hat that I don't want to be knitting but needed a gift for BFF's sister since she's living with the mom and I have gifts for mom, I don't mind making for her, I just couldn't come up with a quick project that I liked and had the yarn for other than a hat in Steelers colors, I'm bored with it. lol Oh well, get this done and then get my brothers moms wrap made and finish my niece's scarf. The wrap and scarf don't have to be mailed thankfully, I'll just drop them on off with my brother on Friday after I get his gift card.


Hope you get everything finished in time .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The Cuban Cups are yummy delicious Bonnie (I snuck a sample). For me I was able to fill 116 little cupcake liners....even got DH to help too. You can tell his from mine as he tends to really pack them full...LOL. I also made 18 Hot Chocolate Sticks from a recipe that was in the Whoot. Really easy. Can't wait to try them too.

Hot chocolate Sticks

I hope you've enjoyed the party hop, handmade holiday edition, as much as I have! Here's my contribution to the party - hot chocolate on a stick! It's a known fact that everything tastes better on a stick. Wrap these festive sticks in cellophane, tie with a ribbon and you've got yourself an instant gift to give the neighbors or your co-workers that they'll love. Simply add these hot chocolate sticks to hot milk or water and allow them to melt before enjoying.
Ingredients:
8oz Semi-Sweet Chocolate Chips
3 tbsp Cocoa
8 tbsp Confectioners Sugar
Piping Bag I just used a ziploc bag with the corner cut out and for the mold used disposable shot glasses
Silicon Ice Cube or Baby Food Mold
Peppermint Candy (1-2 per hot chocolate stick)
Sticks

Directions:
Melt chocolate in microwave in 30 second increments, stirring in between, until completely melted. Mix in cocoa and confectioners sugar. Spoon mixture into a piping bag and squeeze into a silicon ice cube or baby food mold. Place a stick in each compartment. Place peppermint candy in a freezer bag and crush with a rolling pin, leaving big chunks. Place candy chunks on top of the chocolate and around the stick. Allow to harden overnight before removing from mold. Enjoy with a hot cup of milk or water.

Took a nap and poof my afternoon was gone. This evening I'm going to see if I can talk DD into helping me make some cookies or perhaps go ahead and make my pound cake or macaroons.



Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I hope you like them, they are one of my Christmas traditions,


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Well, my son's birthday is today (17th) my sister is the 24th and MINE is the 27th. My second daughter is January 28th..still too close to Christmas..lol
> 
> June


My DD Vicky having a birthday on the 23rd married a guy with his on the 4th and swore never to have a December baby- so guess when the first baby was born. Yes December 1st last year. So her SIL swore also not to have a December baby, even more so after Elizabeth (note too that Vicky's FIL is late Decemeber). So now the SIL is in a race to see whether she has a December or January birthday (due 30th). I also have 2 nephews 19 and 20th but we don't do anything for them so that doesn't impact me. But it does Mum who has 3 grandchildren and 1 great-grandchild in December.
And this from a woman who despite 9 children didn't have any in November-January. And not weather related as 4 in the UK and 5 in Australia!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sorlenna...I've noted it in my phone.


Sorlenna said:


> The pattern is old--Simplicity It's So Easy #5152. We love the pattern because it is super easy, elastic waist. The pattern includes a top but we only made that once.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Angelam* That does sound yummy. Was the cranberry sauce the whole berries or the jellied. I may have to give this a try.



angelam said:


> DD who will be cooking our Christmas dinner next week asked me if I would make a vegetarian dish for DGS who is veggie, so I found a recipe in a magazine and decided to have a practice run tonight. Incredibly easy and very tasty:
> 
> CRANBERRY AND BRIE PUFF TART
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, they should not be combined gifts, it makes the birthday seem insignificant.
> I am so glad you are feeling better, hopefully it will be completely gone well before Christmas Eve. I need to get David to drive around and look at lights on Christmas Eve, I really enjoy it.


Once or twice I have given Vicky a combined present as an adult when she wanted something big. But never as a child and she always had a birthday party.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We have a cluster of holiday birthdays too...and also NEVER give a combined gift and when DD was young made sure there were both Christmas decorations and then on the 26th birthday decorations.


Railyn said:


> I got a laugh out of the comments about birthdays. I have to share with you my family list. My birthday is Valentine's Day and my parents always made a big deal about the date. My mother's was Feb. 17 and my son's is Feb 9.
> At one time there were 5 who had their birthday on Halloween. My father and his twin brother are no longer with us. My sister's birthday was 4 days later.
> My daughter was born Nov. 24 so her birthday frequently falls on Thanksgiving.
> My husband birthday is May 5 and for those here in Texas us know it as Cinco de Mayo a much celebrated Mexican holiday.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Well, my son's birthday is today (17th) my sister is the 24th and MINE is the 27th. My second daughter is January 28th..still too close to Christmas..lol
> 
> June


A very busy month for you


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I got a recipe off one of the TV programs for mini cheese balls, with cranberries and pistachios. Thought I would make this as an appetizer for Christmas. I'll post the recipe later in case anyone here is interested. Back later.


Sounds really good-so yes I am sure interested.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> DD who will be cooking our Christmas dinner next week asked me if I would make a vegetarian dish for DGS who is veggie, so I found a recipe in a magazine and decided to have a practice run tonight. Incredibly easy and very tasty:
> 
> CRANBERRY AND BRIE PUFF TART
> 
> ...


That sounds very nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!! Okay, DH has a fishing addiction, he decided to go over to the river 4 blocks from our house to go fishing in -1F, was gone about half an hour, came back in, he managed to get wet. :sm16:
> Seems he thought there was a rock and stepped on it, quickly finding out it's only ice, lol. He said that most of the main pool is frozen over, I told him I was just glad he didn't decide to go try ice fishing on it, he said it's not thick enough. Now you know I knew that meant he'd tried stepping on it, I looked at him not saying anything, for a sec and he got a shit eating grin on his face, knew I knew... Lord help that man. lol
> Now he's on the couch with dogs and hot cocoa.


I'm glad David didn't go into deep water???? There has to be one in every crowd to try the ice too soon????
At the funeral this afternoon DH was planning an ice fishing trip with one of the neighbors. With the -40's this week & almost no snow there should certainly be lots of ice


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes they can be!! lol, I'll make him drink some Cold Tea later and again before bed, he doesn't like it but he'll drink it anyway. lol


I read it and thought why does the tea need to be cold? The realised what you meant.

And now time for me to get organsied. Church this morning and then down to my hand-dying friend. Sorting out the items for the grandchildren of the knitter who died earlier this year ready to send. And I will try to resist yarn- ordered a lot the other day after all. ANd I do have some of her yarn coming in the post. Told her I was coming too late to avoid it being posted.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I agree with you. I hope that police officer was severely reprimanded. Such things are not funny. Is this family from your area? I sure hope mother and son are safe.


It was on CBC radio, I think they were from Regina, about 6 hrs south of us.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I got most of the ingredients yesterday. But we don't have the butterscotch chips. Think I have seen caramel so need to go looking. Cathy have you seen anything like that or is my imagination at work?


How about peanut butter chips? I know some people use them. The caramel should do fine if you can find them


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Glad your niece is doing better. Not good about the grandmother, seems weird they can't treat the clots with clot busters & strange she isn't in hospital with something so serious.


I do not have full information, but I do know that another condition may be impacting what can be done for clots. I also think her age and other health issues have also impacted what can be done. Hopefully my nieces grandmother can pull through this otherwise I think we will be making up to 2 funeral runs in next couple of years. Both this lady and her husband ages terribly when my BIL died.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla's bday is May 11 so it's on Mothers Day every so often also, my BFF's birthday is Nov 23rd so is on Thanksgiving every so many years, one of my closest friends is Dec 28, my dads was Feb 14 so a Valentine baby, used to tease him that he was a Valentine baby but nobody's sweetheart. lolol My Grandfather was Jan 2. Certainly makes them easy to remember though.


My birthday is November 5, which regularly becomes Melbourne Cup Day, so I can understand how it feels to have a birthday on a day that is shared by many for other reasons


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Akkkkk! Iam stuck! I knitted and frogged and reknit from a picture of a Grinch scarf till I got it to look fairly decent and now I don't know how to put the grinches face on. I don't think I can draw it on with a sharpie marker and I don't know how it would hold up if it was washed. Now I am thinking I need to embroidery the face on it. But how to do yellow eyes? Maybe I could felt the eyes on them?

Anyhow I want to be able to send it south to my daughter before the 21st and I am wondering if I should just toss this project and call it a day. I hate doing this sort of finishing type stuff I just want to click my needles together all day long!..... LOL.

I n the meanwhile.. going to try out the new dish towel patterned that our Marie Baker posted the link to a while back.

I f I ever get nerve to finish the Grinch scarf I will post his pic.

Hope you all are having a healthy and wonderful day today!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope he doesn't catch a cold he must have been freezing coming home


Me too, thankfully he has the constitution of an ox most times. He just turned the heat full blast to his feet on the short drive home. He'll do anything for the sport of fishing, especially fly fishing. lol I can't complain, my name is Kaye Jo and I have a fiber addiction...... :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Once or twice I have given Vicky a combined present as an adult when she wanted something big. But never as a child and she always had a birthday party.


Once they're grown, that makes a bunch of sense. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad David didn't go into deep water???? There has to be one in every crowd to try the ice too soon????
> At the funeral this afternoon DH was planning an ice fishing trip with one of the neighbors. With the -40's this week & almost no snow there should certainly be lots of ice


LOL! I read that too him, he just smirked, but his eyes lit up like LED lights when I read that your DH was planning an ice fishing trip. lol He'd really love to be close enough to go. lolol I went ice fishing with my dad enough as a kid that unless it's on a lake with a lodge like I grew up with, or a fancy heated ice house, I'm staying home. lol


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

budasha said:


> Yes, I feel for her. From what I could gather, the mother had won custody at one time so I don't know how the father got her to Egypt.


Usually done as holiday visitation which does not end. Actually, after seeing the damage that is done to the child mentally, if not physically, that the non custodial parent was required by law to do all visitation s granted in country the child resides in and it be supervised by immigration or Legal personnel as well as a child psych. Then less of this one up man ship between parents, where everyone loses, can occur.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, they should not be combined gifts, it makes the birthday seem insignificant.
> I am so glad you are feeling better, hopefully it will be completely gone well before Christmas Eve. I need to get David to drive around and look at lights on Christmas Eve, I really enjoy it.


DM tried for the whole time I lived with them to get me to put into whatever she got nephew and nieces for birthday and Christmas, but I felt it wrong as it could have given impression that I gave them nothing or did not care enough to do my own. While my gifts are never very expensive, they are carefully thought about and questions to their mother as well and are selected with the child/young adult in mind.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I too have a significant birth date, 4th July. A very special day for the USA. My dads was 23rd December. 

We have been out to do gifting for our adopted family of 12, 6 children and 6 adults. In return we have been given a big cooler bag filled with goodies. Very yum! I already ate 6 pack of fruit mince pies, from first hamper we got and am dealing with heartburn from my over indulgence. Stu disappeared into the man cave with several packets of candy so we are going to need to get walking and eating less on holidays.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Once they're grown, that makes a bunch of sense. :sm24:


While it makes sense, I feel that it needs to be with the consent of the receiver. My sister is a Dec 28 baby and I still do not feel right making it 1gift without her prior agreement, and we are both in our 50s


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Akkkkk! Iam stuck! I knitted and frogged and reknit from a picture of a Grinch scarf till I got it to look fairly decent and now I don't know how to put the grinches face on. I don't think I can draw it on with a sharpie marker and I don't know how it would hold up if it was washed. Now I am thinking I need to embroidery the face on it. But how to do yellow eyes? Maybe I could felt the eyes on them?
> Anyhow I want to be able to send it south to my daughter before the 21st and I am wondering if I should just toss this project and call it a day. I hate doing this sort of finishing type stuff I just want to click my needles together all day long!..... LOL.
> 
> I n the meanwhile.. going to try out the new dish towel patterned that our Marie Baker posted the link to a while back.
> ...


I found these for you, don't know if they will do what you need but worth a look. 
https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTYXPZwGaKUkjaeBE9vuiyNsEPzCnvrTrzcoCHL4YN6uYWKwmgn
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/e2/e6/46/e2e64657426dfb5e9b5526087a051b86.jpg


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> DM tried for the whole time I lived with them to get me to put into whatever she got nephew and nieces for birthday and Christmas, but I felt it wrong as it could have given impression that I gave them nothing or did not care enough to do my own. While my gifts are never very expensive, they are carefully thought about and questions to their mother as well and are selected with the child/young adult in mind.


I think you did the right thing, and I'm sure the kids appreciated it tons. :sm24:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

My mother was born on Christmas Day. The story was my grandmother hosted the family on Christmas Eve. She must have been in labor the whole time because my mom was born right after midnight Dec. 25. We always had birthday presents for her wrapped in flowery paper and her cake had pastel frosting,


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

My mother was born on Christmas Day. The story was my grandmother hosted the family on Christmas Eve. She must have been in labor the whole time because my mom was born right after midnight Dec. 25. We always had birthday presents for her wrapped in flowery paper and her cake had pastel frosting,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> My mother was born on Christmas Day. The story was my grandmother hosted the family on Christmas Eve. She must have been in labor the whole time because my mom was born right after midnight Dec. 25. We always had birthday presents for her wrapped in flowery paper and her cake had pastel frosting,


Oh wow, what a strong woman to host while in labor like that.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I found these for you, don't know if they will do what you need but worth a look.
> https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTYXPZwGaKUkjaeBE9vuiyNsEPzCnvrTrzcoCHL4YN6uYWKwmgn
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/e2/e6/46/e2e64657426dfb5e9b5526087a051b86.jpg


Thanks I think they might be helpful! I am now considering using tee shirt paint to draw the face on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A shot of New Zealand's iconic Pohutukawa in bloom, near Waimana, taken by Lisa who has been tramping down there. Known as our Christmas Tree.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Thanks I think they might be helpful! I am now considering using tee shirt paint to draw the face on.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A shot of New Zealand's iconic Pohutukawa in bloom, near Waimana, taken by Lisa who has been tramping down there. Known as our Christmas Tree.


That's so pretty!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I do not have full information, but I do know that another condition may be impacting what can be done for clots. I also think her age and other health issues have also impacted what can be done. Hopefully my nieces grandmother can pull through this otherwise I think we will be making up to 2 funeral runs in next couple of years. Both this lady and her husband ages terribly when my BIL died.


I think losing a child ages anyone. Hope she is better soon


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> An update on my DD's student, Ryan, who lost his mom...his dad (whom he has not seen in a very long time), is coming to take him back to his country. I just hope it will be going back to a loving family who will care for him.


Fingers crossed that the dad steps up to the mark and Ryan is surrounded by love as you say.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> cathy - a happy birthday a day late - yesterday was not a good day. hope you had a great day. did you blow out all the candles? --- sam


Thanks Sam, I had one candle and a sparkler and Serena helped me blow the candle, then this was repeated a few more times. Fun. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> and now off to the wedding. see you tonight hopefully. it doesn't look too bad outside - just really cold. --- sam


I hope you all had a wonderful time..... I will read on and learn.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's so pretty!!!


They sure are, I love seeing them come into flower, then we know Christmas is coming. They are a wonderful sight on our coastal highways and suburban areas.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> A while ago, I mentioned a young girl was on the amber alert and was last seen here in my city. She was found with her mother in Hamilton. According to the father's lawyer, the mother abducted the girl from Egypt. (They didn't say how she got to Egypt.) The mother has been trying to get sole custody for some time and the girl is now with her grandparents. Glad she is safe.


Golly! So glad she is safe again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I, glad you had a fun day, enjoy your shopping


I will be waiting till at least next week to spend my vouchers...... no way am I venturing to town again before Christmas now as the shops are way too busy for me. :sm17:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & im thinking I should make something so the oven can be on????& if we weren't off to a funeral this afternoon I would light the fireplace! Still bitterly cold, supposed to warm to -11C/12F & snow tomorrow. Hope we don't get anything like Melody & the northeastern US, sounds very nasty there.


Stay snug and warm and I hope you dont get that nasty weather.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Please say that it is not only me who keeps knitting something even when I don't like it . I have a mentality inside me that says I've started so I'll finish well no more . It's going on my new years resolution list ( have a few this year ) if I dont like it I pull it out and start something else
> While I'm on a rant I may as well add another moan, went looking for hedgehog mittens pattern on Ravelry only to be told no match so goes to my I books as I know I have the pattern somewhere don't know what I pressed but all my patterns in that folder went bye bye , all disappeared in a blink .went back to ravelry after a few name calls at the heap of junk searched through my library for something to knit and what do I find hedgehog mittens , don't even want you knit them now


Do you have a recycle icon or trash icon on the computer? If so, open that folder and see if your folder is there. You can restore it if you see it there.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good news.
> There was a big uproar on the news here this week. Some guy was fighting for custody of his son & texted the wife a photo with a caption that he'd bought this for the son & a second photo showing its use. The first was a roll of rope, the second a noose???? She reported to the police & the officer laughed her off???????? she called a supervisor & all hell broke loose, thank goodness. I'm not sure what happened the husband but think he should be In a mental hospital or jail!


OMG! I hope the boy is away from the father and safe. Shame on that police officer not taking it seriously.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I will be waiting till at least next week to spend my vouchers...... no way am I venturing to town again before Christmas now as the shops are way too busy for me. :sm17:


That sounds like a really good plan, I bet the shops are packed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!! Okay, DH has a fishing addiction, he decided to go over to the river 4 blocks from our house to go fishing in -1F, was gone about half an hour, came back in, he managed to get wet. :sm16:
> Seems he thought there was a rock and stepped on it, quickly finding out it's only ice, lol. He said that most of the main pool is frozen over, I told him I was just glad he didn't decide to go try ice fishing on it, he said it's not thick enough. Now you know I knew that meant he'd tried stepping on it, I looked at him not saying anything, for a sec and he got a shit eating grin on his face, knew I knew... Lord help that man. lol
> Now he's on the couch with dogs and hot cocoa.


Jeepers! Silly man. :sm06:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> My mother was born on Christmas Day. The story was my grandmother hosted the family on Christmas Eve. She must have been in labor the whole time because my mom was born right after midnight Dec. 25. We always had birthday presents for her wrapped in flowery paper and her cake had pastel frosting,


My late husband's birthday was April 2. My MIL told me the story of how she told my FIL she was in labor the night before...and he thought she was making an April fool's joke at first!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And I got most of the ingredients yesterday. But we don't have the butterscotch chips. Think I have seen caramel so need to go looking. Cathy have you seen anything like that or is my imagination at work?


Ummm, I donk know that we have caramel melts here, but I think you could use "jersey caramel" lollies that come in a bag or caramel buddies. Hopefully they would melt ok. Good luck.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How about peanut butter chips? I know some people use them. The caramel should do fine if you can find them


Dont think we have peanut butter chips over here. Poor Australia misses out on sooooo many yummy sounding things. :sm03:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too, thankfully he has the constitution of an ox most times. He just turned the heat full blast to his feet on the short drive home. He'll do anything for the sport of fishing, especially fly fishing. lol I can't complain, my name is Kaye Jo and I have a fiber addiction...... :sm12: :sm09:


LOL :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My late husband's birthday was April 2. My MIL told me the story of how she told my FIL she was in labor the night before...and he thought she was making an April fool's joke at first!


 :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A shot of New Zealand's iconic Pohutukawa in bloom, near Waimana, taken by Lisa who has been tramping down there. Known as our Christmas Tree.


Gorgeous! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That sounds like a really good plan, I bet the shops are packed.


Yes and I dont like crowds in shops and driving around and around trying to get a parking spot.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful Christmas tree NZ has.

Well, I stayed in all day but rest? Nope. I did some cleaning in the workroom--the rain stopped but the wind picked up and the temperature dropped, so we decided not to meet friends for lunch and may go tomorrow. It's still getting colder. Then I made Rolo pecan pretzels, chocolate Rice Krispie treats, and three batches of peanut butter cookies (one with chocolate chips, one with cranberries, and one with coconut). I even remembered to fix supper...and of course dirty dishes and cleaning up had to be done. I'm making a cookie tree for the party on Tuesday, either tomorrow or Monday. Most of these are for gifts, else I'd need new pants for Christmas! 

So I'm tired but feel at least it was productive. I'll get DD's pajama pants cut out soon and should be able to get those done before Christmas. I'll take the elastic out of my old pair of lizard pants and reuse it in my new ones as that is still good. Now to finally get to knitting!

Hope all are well or mending. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I had better go and do some stuff around the house while I have chance. "See" you all in a few hours.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Ummm, I donk know that we have caramel melts here, but I think you could use "jersey caramel" lollies that come in a bag or caramel buddies. Hopefully they would melt ok. Good luck.


If there is a lolly store near you, you should be able to get caramel buds. Also have seen caramel bits, like chic bits, in the baking aisle of either woolies or coles


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes and I dont like crowds in shops and driving around and around trying to get a parking spot.


I completely agree with trying to find parking, then worse even is trying to remember where you parked. I almost need a GPS that tells me where I parked. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful Christmas tree NZ has.
> 
> Well, I stayed in all day but rest? Nope. I did some cleaning in the workroom--the rain stopped but the wind picked up and the temperature dropped, so we decided not to meet friends for lunch and may go tomorrow. It's still getting colder. Then I made Rolo pecan pretzels, chocolate Rice Krispie treats, and three batches of peanut butter cookies (one with chocolate chips, one with cranberries, and one with coconut). I even remembered to fix supper...and of course dirty dishes and cleaning up had to be done. I'm making a cookie tree for the party on Tuesday, either tomorrow or Monday. Most of these are for gifts, else I'd need new pants for Christmas!
> 
> ...


You have been busy, but definitely accomplished a lot.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Overdid it trying to get ready for Napa. Did get nice walk with Maya and flu shot. Now in bed, took Naprosyn, chilling.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Sam, my goodness I'm glad you're ok! I can understand forgetting about time though. I'll go back and look at the recipes and read some more toorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I too have a significant birth date, 4th July. A very special day for the USA. My dads was 23rd December.
> 
> We have been out to do gifting for our adopted family of 12, 6 children and 6 adults. In return we have been given a big cooler bag filled with goodies. Very yum! I already ate 6 pack of fruit mince pies, from first hamper we got and am dealing with heartburn from my over indulgence. Stu disappeared into the man cave with several packets of candy so we are going to need to get walking and eating less on holidays.


Sounds like the perfect gift to you. Is fruit mince what we would call mincemeat- a mix of raisins, apples, suet, brown sugar & spices?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> My mother was born on Christmas Day. The story was my grandmother hosted the family on Christmas Eve. She must have been in labor the whole time because my mom was born right after midnight Dec. 25. We always had birthday presents for her wrapped in flowery paper and her cake had pastel frosting,


I always made sure mom got both a birthday gift & Christmas gift once I was old enough to do it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow, what a strong woman to host while in labor like that.


Hopefully she had a short labor & most of the work was done before she was actually in pain. I only had about 5 hrs labor for both my boys. I think if I hadn't been in hospital because if my blood pressure I would have stayed home waiting for it to get worse & might of had him at home???? My second, I was at work until 2:30 & he was born at 5, didn't want to waste my maternity leave????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A shot of New Zealand's iconic Pohutukawa in bloom, near Waimana, taken by Lisa who has been tramping down there. Known as our Christmas Tree.


Wow! That's beautiful, Julie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I will be waiting till at least next week to spend my vouchers...... no way am I venturing to town again before Christmas now as the shops are way too busy for me. :sm17:


If it's like here, you will get lots more for your money after Christmas with all the sales.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ummm, I donk know that we have caramel melts here, but I think you could use "jersey caramel" lollies that come in a bag or caramel buddies. Hopefully they would melt ok. Good luck.


Are those like caramel candies? The butterscotch chips we get here are the same consistency at the chocolate chips. Maybe you could just make them with all chocolate chips. The original recipe had 1.5 cups each of chocolate, butterscotch & peanut butter chips but I could never find the peanut butter ones & im not a huge fan of butterscotch so I dowble the chocolate ones to 3 cups


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful Christmas tree NZ has.
> 
> Well, I stayed in all day but rest? Nope. I did some cleaning in the workroom--the rain stopped but the wind picked up and the temperature dropped, so we decided not to meet friends for lunch and may go tomorrow. It's still getting colder. Then I made Rolo pecan pretzels, chocolate Rice Krispie treats, and three batches of peanut butter cookies (one with chocolate chips, one with cranberries, and one with coconut). I even remembered to fix supper...and of course dirty dishes and cleaning up had to be done. I'm making a cookie tree for the party on Tuesday, either tomorrow or Monday. Most of these are for gifts, else I'd need new pants for Christmas!
> 
> ...


Wow! You got lots accomplished. I've seen the rollo pecan pretzel recipe & planned to try it but haven't yet. 
What is a cookie tree?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Overdid it trying to get ready for Napa. Did get nice walk with Maya and flu shot. Now in bed, took Naprosyn, chilling.


Hope you get a good rest & feel better in the morning


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hopefully she had a short labor & most of the work was done before she was actually in pain. I only had about 5 hrs labor for both my boys. I think if I hadn't been in hospital because if my blood pressure I would have stayed home waiting for it to get worse & might of had him at home???? My second, I was at work until 2:30 & he was born at 5, didn't want to waste my maternity leave????


LOL! I worked until my due date, then work wouldn't let me work anymore because they were afraid I'd go into labour on the floor. lol Managers said they weren't delivering no babies. lol So he ended up being a week late, go figure, that kid still doesn't have a decent sense of time. :sm16:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like the perfect gift to you. Is fruit mince what we would call mincemeat- a mix of raisins, apples, suet, brown sugar & spices?


Yes that's the very same delicious mince meat, mmmm!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Brrr.... it's darn cold out there!! Just ran across the street for my neighbor to let her dogs in, without a jacket, just my sweatshirt I am wearing. lol Metal door handles are cold!! It's -20F out there!!! It hasn't been that cold since we've been here, I'm going back to San Antonio in the morning! lolol Not really but i'm keeping my hinney inside, but it is to be much warmer tomorrow, 19F will feel like a heat wave. David plans to try fishing again, wearing wadder this time though. lolol
Well, off to bed, talk to you all later, sweet dreams and a brighter tomorrow, well warmer anyway.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Brrr.... it's darn cold out there!! Just ran across the street for my neighbor to let her dogs in, without a jacket, just my sweatshirt I am wearing. lol Metal door handles are cold!! It's -20F out there!!! It hasn't been that cold since we've been here, I'm going back to San Antonio in the morning! lolol Not really but i'm keeping my hinney inside, but it is to be much warmer tomorrow, 19F will feel like a heat wave. David plans to try fishing again, wearing wadder this time though. lolol
> Well, off to bed, talk to you all later, sweet dreams and a brighter tomorrow, well warmer anyway.


It's -34C/-30f out there tonight & we are to get a heat wave tomorrow & be up to -11C/12F as you said, we'll be breaking out the shorts????????????well, not quite????

I'm off to bed too, I'm sure the GKs will be up earlier than I want to be


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Doesn't look like I will be going to sleep any time soon


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

we were up to 70*F today and expecting a 40 degree drop by morning....crazy weather. Warning sirens going off as the bad stuff is headed my way


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

EJS.....be safe.


Well I had a pretty nice day today. Gage and I had breakfast and my mom called. She came to visit this afternoon. She wanted to spend time with Gage and he didn't want to go shopping so I took advantage of that . 

Jodi and I went Christmas shopping and I believe I am done for Gage. ????????????

Cast on tonight for George baby jacket (believe that is what it I called) by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. Looking forward to seeing how it knits up.☺


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

This was Deuce waiting ever so patiently for bed. I was taking my pill and he laid there and waited. I usually say (always have since we had him from a pup til now) okay Deucey bedtime and off he goes and jumps on the bed. He decided to wait for me. ☺


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

EJS, hoping you are safe.
Mel, love Deuce!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Looks like the storms have broken up some so we have been downgraded to Severe thunderstorm warning until 1 am. So about 10 more minutes. It is really raining buckets. And with the anticipated cool down I think it could get pretty icy out there. Was hoping to get Marv's truck to go grocery shopping. Will wait until later to see about that.

Mel, it was such good timing that your mom wanted to visit with Gage. It's never much fun shopping with a kid that isn't in the mood. Deuce is so precious. I always enjoy seeing your projects. You do such beautiful work and the yarns you use make such pleasing color patterns.

DD2 came by today to drop off Christmas gifts for me to wrap. I enjoy doing it and it helps keep the kids guessing when they don't know how much they are getting. I also went to their house for the birthday party. It is very evident that everyone knows my little miss loves Paw Patrol and her favorite character is Skye. Every gift she got was based on that show. She requested a strawberry cake with lemon icing. It was very good 

Guess I will head to bed. Take care all

Evelyn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Joy ( desert Joy ) would just like to wish you happy birthday hope the pain is all gone and you are able to enjoy your day ????????????????????
Happy birthday to your sister too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I read it and thought why does the tea need to be cold? The realised what you meant.
> 
> And now time for me to get organsied. Church this morning and then down to my hand-dying friend. Sorting out the items for the grandchildren of the knitter who died earlier this year ready to send. And I will try to resist yarn- ordered a lot the other day after all. ANd I do have some of her yarn coming in the post. Told her I was coming too late to avoid it being posted.


Will you have your own craft room with somewhere to put all your lovely yarn when your house is finished Margaret ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cindygecko said:


> Akkkkk! Iam stuck! I knitted and frogged and reknit from a picture of a Grinch scarf till I got it to look fairly decent and now I don't know how to put the grinches face on. I don't think I can draw it on with a sharpie marker and I don't know how it would hold up if it was washed. Now I am thinking I need to embroidery the face on it. But how to do yellow eyes? Maybe I could felt the eyes on them?
> 
> Anyhow I want to be able to send it south to my daughter before the 21st and I am wondering if I should just toss this project and call it a day. I hate doing this sort of finishing type stuff I just want to click my needles together all day long!..... LOL.
> 
> ...


I'm see I'm not alone in having a problem with knitting hope you get yours sorted soon . Your grinch scarf sounds interesting look forward to seeing a picture .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I read that too him, he just smirked, but his eyes lit up like LED lights when I read that your DH was planning an ice fishing trip. lol He'd really love to be close enough to go. lolol I went ice fishing with my dad enough as a kid that unless it's on a lake with a lodge like I grew up with, or a fancy heated ice house, I'm staying home. lol


Well all you need do is go up together next winter. DHs can talk fish and you two yarn. :sm01:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> While it makes sense, I feel that it needs to be with the consent of the receiver. My sister is a Dec 28 baby and I still do not feel right making it 1gift without her prior agreement, and we are both in our 50s


That was the point with Vicky. She choose to get something she wanted that otherwise she wouldn't have got. Vick knows two presents unless she wants a double one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A shot of New Zealand's iconic Pohutukawa in bloom, near Waimana, taken by Lisa who has been tramping down there. Known as our Christmas Tree.


Beautiful


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ummm, I donk know that we have caramel melts here, but I think you could use "jersey caramel" lollies that come in a bag or caramel buddies. Hopefully they would melt ok. Good luck.


Good idea


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> If there is a lolly store near you, you should be able to get caramel buds. Also have seen caramel bits, like chic bits, in the baking aisle of either woolies or coles


That was what I thought. Try a bigger one I guess


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I read that too him, he just smirked, but his eyes lit up like LED lights when I read that your DH was planning an ice fishing trip. lol He'd really love to be close enough to go. lolol I went ice fishing with my dad enough as a kid that unless it's on a lake with a lodge like I grew up with, or a fancy heated ice house, I'm staying home. lol


When we were growing up there was a lake with a lodge built at the bottom of a hill . The hill was the attraction for us as it had a purpose built sledge run from the top going round like a helter skelter to the bottom and if you picked up enough speed you went out onto the lake , watched many a man ice fishing all they had was a wooden chair to sit on nothing fancy never saw any women ice fishing maybe they were at home feeding there knitting addiction :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Angelam* That does sound yummy. Was the cranberry sauce the whole berries or the jellied. I may have to give this a try.


I used the jellied but I don't think it would make much difference which you used. As I said, I think I would use a little more next time as it was a bit too thinly spread (for me) with the quantity given in the recipe.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> I too have a significant birth date, 4th July. A very special day for the USA. My dads was 23rd December.
> 
> We have been out to do gifting for our adopted family of 12, 6 children and 6 adults. In return we have been given a big cooler bag filled with goodies. Very yum! I already ate 6 pack of fruit mince pies, from first hamper we got and am dealing with heartburn from my over indulgence. Stu disappeared into the man cave with several packets of candy so we are going to need to get walking and eating less on holidays.


Made me laugh Fan as I read 6 packs of fruit mince pies I'm thinking to myself not surprising Fan has heartburn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> A shot of New Zealand's iconic Pohutukawa in bloom, near Waimana, taken by Lisa who has been tramping down there. Known as our Christmas Tree.


It's beautiful Julie . Someone posted a similar picture over on main and it Too was a beautiful tree in full bloom 
Do they have a scent to them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Do you have a recycle icon or trash icon on the computer? If so, open that folder and see if your folder is there. You can restore it if you see it there.


No can't find it anywhere . iBooks is just coming up blue blank page


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A shot of New Zealand's iconic Pohutukawa in bloom, near Waimana, taken by Lisa who has been tramping down there. Known as our Christmas Tree.


Beautiful tree. Is it a bit like our rhododendron, although they usually grow as bushes, albeit large bushes sometimes?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> This was Deuce waiting ever so patiently for bed. I was taking my pill and he laid there and waited. I usually say (always have since we had him from a pup til now) okay Deucey bedtime and off he goes and jumps on the bed. He decided to wait for me. ☺


That dog just seems so at home with you, I'm sure he's as delighted to be back as you are to have him. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

EJS said:


> we were up to 70*F today and expecting a 40 degree drop by morning....crazy weather. Warning sirens going off as the bad stuff is headed my way


Stay safe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's so pretty!!!


They are so lovely- especially when en masse.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! That's beautiful, Julie


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> This was Deuce waiting ever so patiently for bed. I was taking my pill and he laid there and waited. I usually say (always have since we had him from a pup til now) okay Deucey bedtime and off he goes and jumps on the bed. He decided to wait for me. ☺


He is such a joy for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Beautiful


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's beautiful Julie . Someone posted a similar picture over on main and it Too was a beautiful tree in full bloom
> Do they have a scent to them


 :sm24: Not to my knowledge- I've never brought them inside.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Beautiful tree. Is it a bit like our rhododendron, although they usually grow as bushes, albeit large bushes sometimes?


The flower is quite different it would be closer to the Australian Bottlebrush, but is not elongated. The trees are not exceptionally large, but bigger than a bush would normally be.
I got this from Google:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I completely agree with trying to find parking, then worse even is trying to remember where you parked. I almost need a GPS that tells me where I parked. lol


LOL. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

EJS said:


> Doesn't look like I will be going to sleep any time soon


Stay safe.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you so much for birthday wishes. Think the pain is from flu shot. Should be better in a day or so.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, love the Christmas tree. It reminded me of bottlebrush, an import that we can grow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Joy ( desert Joy ) would just like to wish you happy birthday hope the pain is all gone and you are able to enjoy your day ????????????????????
> Happy birthday to your sister too


And a very Happy Birthday from me. :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, thank you so much for birthday wishes. Think the pain is from flu shot. Should be better in a day or so.


Those flu shots are a pain themselves . Do hope you still manage to have a lovely day ????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A shot of New Zealand's iconic Pohutukawa in bloom, near Waimana, taken by Lisa who has been tramping down there. Known as our Christmas Tree.


Beautiful photo. Thanks.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns, Joy!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Kate what a great card. ☺☺☺
Desert Joy wishing you all the best today. Happy birthday to you ???? ???? ???? ???? ???? 

730 am and I am up. Out with the dog at 7 and back in here and curled up in bed. Deuce is snoozing away at my feet. It is pretty darn cold out there and windy. 

I think I might go back to sleep for a bit.???? 

Check in later.????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, love the Christmas tree. It reminded me of bottlebrush, an import that we can grow.


I read somewhere once, that all the plants with that type of flower are related to our Pohutukawa because it has a remarkably tough seedcase that has survived salt water travel. this would be over the eons.

Edit: *Happy Birthday Joy!*


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Beautiful photo. Thanks.


 :sm24: How are you, Mary? Hopefully well on the way to recovery?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My youngest DD was born Dec. 26. On the 25th I had played a little soft ball (just hitting the ball with bat, no running) and my brother had surprised us by showing up from Wisconsin at dinner and I was so excited was jumping up and down. Later that eveing I commented that I hadn't felt the baby moving at all that day. Oldest DD and DH said I should call the doctor since I had had some issues as an "older preggie mom". I did and he said to meet him at the hospital. Turned out I was in early labor and because we were suppose to have an ice storm he suggest I stay over night and that if things didn't progress naturally he'd induce the next day. Good thing I stayed as the next day he induced and the cord had been wrapped around her neck (though he didn't tell me his concern before hand.) Always said she was/is my Christmas present for 1993.


machriste said:


> My mother was born on Christmas Day. The story was my grandmother hosted the family on Christmas Eve. She must have been in labor the whole time because my mom was born right after midnight Dec. 25. We always had birthday presents for her wrapped in flowery paper and her cake had pastel frosting,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a beautiful tree!


Lurker 2 said:


> A shot of New Zealand's iconic Pohutukawa in bloom, near Waimana, taken by Lisa who has been tramping down there. Known as our Christmas Tree.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a beautiful tree!


They truly are! As Fan said they are spectacular along the beaches.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will you come do my baking??? I ended up with a headache and never got past the Cuban Cups and Hot Chocolate Sticks....this morning after some breakfast I will make a NY style cheesecake, then some cookies and rice krispie treats...at least that is the plan. Supposedly DD and DH are going to help me do some cleaning too but that remains to be seen.



Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful Christmas tree NZ has.
> 
> Well, I stayed in all day but rest? Nope. I did some cleaning in the workroom--the rain stopped but the wind picked up and the temperature dropped, so we decided not to meet friends for lunch and may go tomorrow. It's still getting colder. Then I made Rolo pecan pretzels, chocolate Rice Krispie treats, and three batches of peanut butter cookies (one with chocolate chips, one with cranberries, and one with coconut). I even remembered to fix supper...and of course dirty dishes and cleaning up had to be done. I'm making a cookie tree for the party on Tuesday, either tomorrow or Monday. Most of these are for gifts, else I'd need new pants for Christmas!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I used to go do major shopping on Black Friday I would tie a colorful ribbon onto my antenna so I could spot my car more easily...really helped! Of course now days even if I parked in the first few spaces closest to the store I'd most likely need it to find my car...LOL!



Poledra65 said:


> I completely agree with trying to find parking, then worse even is trying to remember where you parked. I almost need a GPS that tells me where I parked. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness those both were short labors! My first was 19 1/2 hours and second (though not active labor) was just shy of around 6 hours. First one delivered natural, second enjoyed spinal block (lol).


Bonnie7591 said:


> Hopefully she had a short labor & most of the work was done before she was actually in pain. I only had about 5 hrs labor for both my boys. I think if I hadn't been in hospital because if my blood pressure I would have stayed home waiting for it to get worse & might of had him at home???? My second, I was at work until 2:30 & he was born at 5, didn't want to waste my maternity leave????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was thinking that if someone couldn't find the chips that they could use the candy melts that folks use for candy making too.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Are those like caramel candies? The butterscotch chips we get here are the same consistency at the chocolate chips. Maybe you could just make them with all chocolate chips. The original recipe had 1.5 cups each of chocolate, butterscotch & peanut butter chips but I could never find the peanut butter ones & im not a huge fan of butterscotch so I dowble the chocolate ones to 3 cups


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And just a state over we are at 62 F (dropping throughout the day) and suppose to have rain by afternoon continuing through the 19th with temps on Monday dropping to low 40s.



EJS said:


> Doesn't look like I will be going to sleep any time soon


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He's such a sweet dog.


gagesmom said:


> This was Deuce waiting ever so patiently for bed. I was taking my pill and he laid there and waited. I usually say (always have since we had him from a pup til now) okay Deucey bedtime and off he goes and jumps on the bed. He decided to wait for me. ☺


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Did I miss your birthday Sassafras! Happy, happy birthday to you my sister from another mother! Hope you had/have a wonderful day!!!


Swedenme said:


> Joy ( desert Joy ) would just like to wish you happy birthday hope the pain is all gone and you are able to enjoy your day ????????????????????
> Happy birthday to your sister too


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay...have had my coffee so will hit the kitchen with cleaning again and baking. TTYL!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

What a beautiful flowering Christmas tree you have in New Zealand. Would love one here in Utah, but expect that with our cold winter weather the tree would not survive. Thanks for the picture. 
Your Deuce is a very gentle and obedient dog. Glad you have him back with you..bet he is glad too. 
Finally finished the last of the Christmas flies. My sister is packaging them for me and they shall be distributed to friends and co-workers tomorrow. Just put a pot of copycat Bob Evans chicken and noodle soup in the crock pot and already I can smell the onions..may have gotten a very strong one at the market yesterday. Will add the noodles when I get home from church and have sis and bil for salad and soup lunch. Very cold here, but nowhere near as frosty as my sister in SD, wind chill factor of -60F.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The flower is quite different it would be closer to the Australian Bottlebrush, but is not elongated. The trees are not exceptionally large, but bigger than a bush would normally be.
> I got this from Google:


Oh yes, up close I can see it's nothing like a rhododendron! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, thank you so much for birthday wishes. Think the pain is from flu shot. Should be better in a day or so.


Sassafras, Happy Birthday from me too. Hope you're having a wonderful day.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!! Okay, DH has a fishing addiction, he decided to go over to the river 4 blocks from our house to go fishing in -1F, was gone about half an hour, came back in, he managed to get wet. :sm16:
> Seems he thought there was a rock and stepped on it, quickly finding out it's only ice, lol. He said that most of the main pool is frozen over, I told him I was just glad he didn't decide to go try ice fishing on it, he said it's not thick enough. Now you know I knew that meant he'd tried stepping on it, I looked at him not saying anything, for a sec and he got a shit eating grin on his face, knew I knew... Lord help that man. lol
> Now he's on the couch with dogs and hot cocoa.


So glad DH is safe, Kaye, in spite of his fishing self!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

darowil said:


> Wheras Vicky was due 22nd and came 23rd. At least I listened to my doctor's wife who told me not to have the baby on Christmas Day - it was his birthday. I still remember the look I got from the nurse when I greeted him on Christmas Day with Happy Birthday and a hug. Instead he was dragged away from the evening meal a couple of days before.


Congratulations to Vicky for her masters!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> A shot of New Zealand's iconic Pohutukawa in bloom, near Waimana, taken by Lisa who has been tramping down there. Known as our Christmas Tree.


So pretty!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

EJS said:


> Doesn't look like I will be going to sleep any time soon


Ejs, I hope the storm has passed for you.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> This was Deuce waiting ever so patiently for bed. I was taking my pill and he laid there and waited. I usually say (always have since we had him from a pup til now) okay Deucey bedtime and off he goes and jumps on the bed. He decided to wait for me. ☺


He is so cute!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> When we were growing up there was a lake with a lodge built at the bottom of a hill . The hill was the attraction for us as it had a purpose built sledge run from the top going round like a helter skelter to the bottom and if you picked up enough speed you went out onto the lake , watched many a man ice fishing all they had was a wooden chair to sit on nothing fancy never saw any women ice fishing maybe they were at home feeding there knitting addiction :sm23:


 :sm09:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, thank you so much for birthday wishes. Think the pain is from flu shot. Should be better in a day or so.


Joy, so sorry I missed your day! I hope you had a wonderful birthday!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No can't find it anywhere . iBooks is just coming up blue blank page


 :sm13:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

flyty1n said:


> What a beautiful flowering Christmas tree you have in New Zealand. Would love one here in Utah, but expect that with our cold winter weather the tree would not survive. Thanks for the picture.
> Your Deuce is a very gentle and obedient dog. Glad you have him back with you..bet he is glad too.
> Finally finished the last of the Christmas flies. My sister is packaging them for me and they shall be distributed to friends and co-workers tomorrow. Just put a pot of copycat Bob Evans chicken and noodle soup in the crock pot and already I can smell the onions..may have gotten a very strong one at the market yesterday. Will add the noodles when I get home from church and have sis and bil for salad and soup lunch. Very cold here, but nowhere near as frosty as my sister in SD, wind chill factor of -60F.


It sounds like you are feeling better, flyty1n...good!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! You got lots accomplished. I've seen the rollo pecan pretzel recipe & planned to try it but haven't yet.
> What is a cookie tree?


It's a Christmas tree made of alternating star cookies, stacked by size. See one here:

http://www.wilton.com/christmas-cookie-tree-kit/2104-1501.html

The kids and I used to make some every year, but the cookie cutter set wore out and I couldn't find one until last year.

Evelyn, I hope the night passed uneventfully & all are safe.

I have 24 rounds and the sewing up for DD's hat to go.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My youngest DD was born Dec. 26. On the 25th I had played a little soft ball (just hitting the ball with bat, no running) and my brother had surprised us by showing up from Wisconsin at dinner and I was so excited was jumping up and down. Later that eveing I commented that I hadn't felt the baby moving at all that day. Oldest DD and DH said I should call the doctor since I had had some issues as an "older preggie mom". I did and he said to meet him at the hospital. Turned out I was in early labor and because we were suppose to have an ice storm he suggest I stay over night and that if things didn't progress naturally he'd induce the next day. Good thing I stayed as the next day he induced and the cord had been wrapped around her neck (though he didn't tell me his concern before hand.) Always said she was/is my Christmas present for 1993.


I went bowling the night before my first was born. I joked about it at the hospital, saying I guess I shouldn't have gone bowling last night and the nurse said, "You did what?" I told her sure, nobody told me not to! We'd been bowling on a league all year and went at least twice a week, so it wasn't unusual to me.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen the book idea sounds wonderful I might suggest that for my SIL who loves to give things like that. Nicho I'm glad you're feeling better. I want to thank everyone for their 
christmas cards I do love this idea! well it looks like I have catching up to do already! I'll be back later.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will you come do my baking??? I ended up with a headache and never got past the Cuban Cups and Hot Chocolate Sticks....this morning after some breakfast I will make a NY style cheesecake, then some cookies and rice krispie treats...at least that is the plan. Supposedly DD and DH are going to help me do some cleaning too but that remains to be seen.


I would come help if I were closer! Y'all know I have had trouble finding my holiday spirit this year, so I started with the Krispie treats since they go fast (quick gratification so motivation to keep going). Having the motorcycle group party on Tuesday helps also, and since we aren't buying gifts this year among our group, I wanted to get the goodies made. I still only have a few ornaments on the tree. :sm16: I wanted to finish it today. I have cleaning to do as well, whether I am having guests or not.

We didn't get any snow overnight, but it sure got colder. Nothing like the 40 degree drop down through the South, though. I looked at the weather app last night to see BFF's area getting heavy snow.

*Happy birthday, Desert Joy!  * ????????????????????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds really good-so yes I am sure interested.


Here it is:

Cheese Balls

1 pkg soft goat cheese
1/3 c. finely chopped dried cranberries
1/2 c. unsalted pistachios, coarsely ground

Mix cheese and cranberries. Make balls about 1 tbsp. in size.
Roll in pistachios. Cover & refrigerate up to 24 hours. Remove 
from fridge at least 30 minutes before serving to soften.

Another version:

5 slices crisp bacon, chopped into 1/4" pieces
1 pkg soft goat cheese
1/2 c. unsalted roasted natural almonds skin on, coarsely ground
2 green onions, finely chopped
1 clove garlic, finely minced
1/2 tsp. pepper. 
Combine bacon, cheese, onions, garlic & pepper
Roll in almonds
Refrigerate same as above

Enjoy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A shot of New Zealand's iconic Pohutukawa in bloom, near Waimana, taken by Lisa who has been tramping down there. Known as our Christmas Tree.


What a lovely tree.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> we were up to 70*F today and expecting a 40 degree drop by morning....crazy weather. Warning sirens going off as the bad stuff is headed my way


Wow that is quite a drop. I hope the tornado passes you by.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> This was Deuce waiting ever so patiently for bed. I was taking my pill and he laid there and waited. I usually say (always have since we had him from a pup til now) okay Deucey bedtime and off he goes and jumps on the bed. He decided to wait for me. ☺


Glad you were able to go shopping with your friend. Nice photo of Deuce.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns, Joy!


Happy Birthday, Joy. Hope you're having a great day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's -34C/-30f out there tonight & we are to get a heat wave tomorrow & be up to -11C/12F as you said, we'll be breaking out the shorts????????????well, not quite????
> 
> I'm off to bed too, I'm sure the GKs will be up earlier than I want to be


LOL! Polar bear club! No way. lolol
I'm up earlier than I wanted to be, Buster decided he needed to go out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Doesn't look like I will be going to sleep any time soon


Oh my, I hope one didn't touch down anywhere.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> This was Deuce waiting ever so patiently for bed. I was taking my pill and he laid there and waited. I usually say (always have since we had him from a pup til now) okay Deucey bedtime and off he goes and jumps on the bed. He decided to wait for me. ☺


He's such a sweet boy. 
Great that your mom wanted to spend time with Gage, makes shopping for him a bit easier.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well all you need do is go up together next winter. DHs can talk fish and you two yarn. :sm01:


 :sm24: 
Of course David has issues with falling in, so they'd have to tie a rope to him and make sure he had cold water survival gear on. :sm16:
I seriously think he was a fish in another life.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> Doesn't look like I will be going to sleep any time soon


I hope you stayed safe. Seems very strange to have tornados when it's so cool. Here they happen in very hot weather in summer


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> When we were growing up there was a lake with a lodge built at the bottom of a hill . The hill was the attraction for us as it had a purpose built sledge run from the top going round like a helter skelter to the bottom and if you picked up enough speed you went out onto the lake , watched many a man ice fishing all they had was a wooden chair to sit on nothing fancy never saw any women ice fishing maybe they were at home feeding there knitting addiction :sm23:


I have to say, that hill would be a blast! 
LOL! I never saw any women either, they had more sense. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JOY*


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My youngest DD was born Dec. 26. On the 25th I had played a little soft ball (just hitting the ball with bat, no running) and my brother had surprised us by showing up from Wisconsin at dinner and I was so excited was jumping up and down. Later that eveing I commented that I hadn't felt the baby moving at all that day. Oldest DD and DH said I should call the doctor since I had had some issues as an "older preggie mom". I did and he said to meet him at the hospital. Turned out I was in early labor and because we were suppose to have an ice storm he suggest I stay over night and that if things didn't progress naturally he'd induce the next day. Good thing I stayed as the next day he induced and the cord had been wrapped around her neck (though he didn't tell me his concern before hand.) Always said she was/is my Christmas present for 1993.


Wow, that was a Christmas gift! My mom went on a boat ride when she was 81/2 months pregnant with me, said it was so bumpy, she thought I'd be born early with a flat head, I was I was 3 days late and have a pointy head, I wear childrens size hats. lolol I was due on my Aunts birthday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will you come do my baking??? I ended up with a headache and never got past the Cuban Cups and Hot Chocolate Sticks....this morning after some breakfast I will make a NY style cheesecake, then some cookies and rice krispie treats...at least that is the plan. Supposedly DD and DH are going to help me do some cleaning too but that remains to be seen.


I hope you don't find another headache, that doesn't make your holidays any fun. 
I need to get somethings baked also, think I'll see if I have everything I need to make the Cheddar Cheese loaves, if I had enough eggnog, I'd make eggnog cherry bread. hmmm....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I used to go do major shopping on Black Friday I would tie a colorful ribbon onto my antenna so I could spot my car more easily...really helped! Of course now days even if I parked in the first few spaces closest to the store I'd most likely need it to find my car...LOL!


 :sm24: That's actually a really great idea, for just general use for someone like me, Marla asks where we parked and say, I dunno... LOL! I'm too busy knitting to pay attention to parking lot rows. lolol or too absent minded? :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness those both were short labors! My first was 19 1/2 hours and second (though not active labor) was just shy of around 6 hours. First one delivered natural, second enjoyed spinal block (lol).


Mine was long too, 22 hours, of course when I went in they had to slow the contractions down as I wasn't dilated enough, C+ristopher dad, the big *%$, tried saying I didn't need anything for pain, the nurse told him he wasn't the one going through labor and he wasn't the doctor, he didn't get a say, I really like her, thank the good Lord for demerol that's the worst pain I've ever been in, thank goodness I got rid of him (the dad not the kid). lolol 
Christopher asked the other day what David and I would do if we found out I was pregnant, :sm06: ,I told him not to even think such a thing!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> What a beautiful flowering Christmas tree you have in New Zealand. Would love one here in Utah, but expect that with our cold winter weather the tree would not survive. Thanks for the picture.
> Your Deuce is a very gentle and obedient dog. Glad you have him back with you..bet he is glad too.
> Finally finished the last of the Christmas flies. My sister is packaging them for me and they shall be distributed to friends and co-workers tomorrow. Just put a pot of copycat Bob Evans chicken and noodle soup in the crock pot and already I can smell the onions..may have gotten a very strong one at the market yesterday. Will add the noodles when I get home from church and have sis and bil for salad and soup lunch. Very cold here, but nowhere near as frosty as my sister in SD, wind chill factor of -60F.


 :sm06: Oh the temperatures of my youth. She can keep them, but darn, that's cold! 
Do you have any favorite Tie books that you recommend? I got him a little kit for Christmas to start with and see if it's something he's going to stick with. 
Chicken soup & noodle soup sounds good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> So glad DH is safe, Kaye, in spite of his fishing self!!


LOL! Thank you, me too, silly man.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I went bowling the night before my first was born. I joked about it at the hospital, saying I guess I shouldn't have gone bowling last night and the nurse said, "You did what?" I told her sure, nobody told me not to! We'd been bowling on a league all year and went at least twice a week, so it wasn't unusual to me.


LOL! Well that helped with the labor! My doctor said do whatever I normally do, as long as it didn't cause pain, so I did, right up to the end.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Here it is:
> 
> Cheese Balls
> 
> ...


Oh yum! I'll have to try those for David, he loves cheese balls, well, cheese anything. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, seems I'm caught up here, guess I'll go cook breakfast for David, see you all later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Joy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> What a beautiful flowering Christmas tree you have in New Zealand. Would love one here in Utah, but expect that with our cold winter weather the tree would not survive. Thanks for the picture.
> Your Deuce is a very gentle and obedient dog. Glad you have him back with you..bet he is glad too.
> Finally finished the last of the Christmas flies. My sister is packaging them for me and they shall be distributed to friends and co-workers tomorrow. Just put a pot of copycat Bob Evans chicken and noodle soup in the crock pot and already I can smell the onions..may have gotten a very strong one at the market yesterday. Will add the noodles when I get home from church and have sis and bil for salad and soup lunch. Very cold here, but nowhere near as frosty as my sister in SD, wind chill factor of -60F.


I know for sure they would not survive your winters! 
That is great you've been able to complete your fly tying.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Oh yes, up close I can see it's nothing like a rhododendron! :sm16: :sm16:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> So pretty!


It is such a glorious red.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a lovely tree.


They certainly are!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are those like caramel candies? The butterscotch chips we get here are the same consistency at the chocolate chips. Maybe you could just make them with all chocolate chips. The original recipe had 1.5 cups each of chocolate, butterscotch & peanut butter chips but I could never find the peanut butter ones & im not a huge fan of butterscotch so I dowble the chocolate ones to 3 cups


The Jersey caramels while not the same do melt and would end up a similar consistency. But I will see if I can find the caramel ones I'm sure I've seen.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Will you have your own craft room with somewhere to put all your lovely yarn when your house is finished Margaret ?


Yes- will be nice rather than scattered! or packed. Well half of a long room- set the other end up so Elizabeth has a safe play area.


----------



## Leigh09 (Feb 14, 2014)

Just stopping in for a bit. It is so cold here - about zero and we got about a foot of snow the last couple of days. Good for knitting and staying in. I am still working on a towel - had to start with new yarn as I took it apart so many times. Talked to my daughter this morning, she was in Superior for a hockey tournament. Made her some new socks but apparently they are coming apart at the ankle - have not had that problem before and that was my last pair I made. She said she will try to wear them along with another pair I sent her to get her through the kids hockey season - I don't think that will work so maybe will just give up on the towel and go back to the socks. (The problem with the towel is I am watching television and get the pattern wrong)
Sounds like everyone needs a hug - this group seems to be very supportive of each other and the talent is amazing ( I did get to see Lurker's gansey). That would be great for a hockey game!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Made me laugh Fan as I read 6 packs of fruit mince pies I'm thinking to myself not surprising Fan has heartburn


Sonja no way could I eat 6 packs of 6 mince pies. It was one pack of 6, and believe me it was way too many but sooo delicious all the same.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sonja no way could I eat 6 packs of 6 mince pies. It was one pack of 6, and believe me it was way too many but sooo delicious all the same.


Even 6 is a lot. Think I would struggle to get through 6.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Well that helped with the labor! My doctor said do whatever I normally do, as long as it didn't cause pain, so I did, right up to the end.


I was admitted to hospital in labour with DD#1 at 6.00pm just as they were serving dinner. They asked me if I would like some and, being one who never passes up on a meal, said yes please. DD was born at 3 hours later - I wasn't hungry!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Even 6 is a lot. Think I would struggle to get through 6.


It was over several hours, not all at once, but I paid dearly afterwards suffering heartburn and a bellyache, lol serves me right for being piggy.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Desert Joy!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> It was over several hours, not all at once, but I paid dearly afterwards suffering heartburn and a bellyache, lol serves me right for being piggy.


Having done a Sam trick I am getting ready to head to bed-at 5.15 am. But once it got late din't want to go until David was up. 
But have decided a mince pie sounds good on the way.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Liz! Sounds yummy. Doubt I'll bet one made before tomorrow night but will definitely try at some time.


budasha said:


> Here it is:
> 
> Cheese Balls
> 
> ...


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, the pajamas are DONE!!! Just have to put them in Christmas bags - then I run some ribbon through all the handles so that they stay together. The kids get them after we clean up from Christmas Eve dinner and put them on before they get the rest of their gifts.

Guess I'd better go get out of my "church clothes" and into something more casual - DD#1 is picking me up in about 45 minutes. She is taking me to see "Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them". Can't wait, I love anything Harry Potter related! Hope the roads are a little better than this morning - we started with some rain, then sleet and an icy rain, then snow. The temperature is right around the freezing mark and it can't seem to decide if it wants to be above or below. Oh, well, Beth is a good driver, so I'm just going to enjoy myself.

Hugs to all, Paula


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

{{{{{HUG}}}}} right back atcha Leigh09 and everyone else!



Leigh09 said:


> Just stopping in for a bit. It is so cold here - about zero and we got about a foot of snow the last couple of days. Good for knitting and staying in. I am still working on a towel - had to start with new yarn as I took it apart so many times. Talked to my daughter this morning, she was in Superior for a hockey tournament. Made her some new socks but apparently they are coming apart at the ankle - have not had that problem before and that was my last pair I made. She said she will try to wear them along with another pair I sent her to get her through the kids hockey season - I don't think that will work so maybe will just give up on the towel and go back to the socks. (The problem with the towel is I am watching television and get the pattern wrong)
> Sounds like everyone needs a hug - this group seems to be very supportive of each other and the talent is amazing ( I did get to see Lurker's gansey). That would be great for a hockey game!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't forget to get a photo of everyone in their pajamas for us! Enjoy "Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find them"



Grandmapaula said:


> Well, the pajamas are DONE!!! Just have to put them in Christmas bags - then I run some ribbon through all the handles so that they stay together. The kids get them after we clean up from Christmas Eve dinner and put them on before they get the rest of their gifts.
> 
> Guess I'd better go get out of my "church clothes" and into something more casual - DD#1 is picking me up in about 45 minutes. She is taking me to see "Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them". Can't wait, I love anything Harry Potter related! Hope the roads are a little better than this morning - we started with some rain, then sleet and an icy rain, then snow. The temperature is right around the freezing mark and it can't seem to decide if it wants to be above or below. Oh, well, Beth is a good driver, so I'm just going to enjoy myself.
> 
> Hugs to all, Paula


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Beds are stripped and laundry is in. 
Cleaned the fish bowl out.some dishes to do but will wait. Plan on doing some baking today.

Just checking in. Will stop by later.????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Well, the pajamas are DONE!!! Just have to put them in Christmas bags - then I run some ribbon through all the handles so that they stay together. The kids get them after we clean up from Christmas Eve dinner and put them on before they get the rest of their gifts.
> 
> Guess I'd better go get out of my "church clothes" and into something more casual - DD#1 is picking me up in about 45 minutes. She is taking me to see "Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them". Can't wait, I love anything Harry Potter related! Hope the roads are a little better than this morning - we started with some rain, then sleet and an icy rain, then snow. The temperature is right around the freezing mark and it can't seem to decide if it wants to be above or below. Oh, well, Beth is a good driver, so I'm just going to enjoy myself.
> 
> Hugs to all, Paula


Congratulations on getting all those PJs finished. I'm looking forward to seeing photos.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Leigh09 said:


> Just stopping in for a bit. It is so cold here - about zero and we got about a foot of snow the last couple of days. Good for knitting and staying in. I am still working on a towel - had to start with new yarn as I took it apart so many times. Talked to my daughter this morning, she was in Superior for a hockey tournament. Made her some new socks but apparently they are coming apart at the ankle - have not had that problem before and that was my last pair I made. She said she will try to wear them along with another pair I sent her to get her through the kids hockey season - I don't think that will work so maybe will just give up on the towel and go back to the socks. (The problem with the towel is I am watching television and get the pattern wrong)
> Sounds like everyone needs a hug - this group seems to be very supportive of each other and the talent is amazing ( I did get to see Lurker's gansey). That would be great for a hockey game!!


I've done that, had to pull out ribbing 4 times from not paying attention to knitting and watching tv. lol
Julie's Ganseys would definitely be good for a hockey game! Hockey is so much fun, loved to play when I was in high school. Good luck to your grands on their season.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I was admitted to hospital in labour with DD#1 at 6.00pm just as they were serving dinner. They asked me if I would like some and, being one who never passes up on a meal, said yes please. DD was born at 3 hours later - I wasn't hungry!


LOL! Too funny, but hey, at least you were fueled up for the hard work ahead. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Well, the pajamas are DONE!!! Just have to put them in Christmas bags - then I run some ribbon through all the handles so that they stay together. The kids get them after we clean up from Christmas Eve dinner and put them on before they get the rest of their gifts.
> 
> Guess I'd better go get out of my "church clothes" and into something more casual - DD#1 is picking me up in about 45 minutes. She is taking me to see "Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them". Can't wait, I love anything Harry Potter related! Hope the roads are a little better than this morning - we started with some rain, then sleet and an icy rain, then snow. The temperature is right around the freezing mark and it can't seem to decide if it wants to be above or below. Oh, well, Beth is a good driver, so I'm just going to enjoy myself.
> 
> Hugs to all, Paula


YAY!!! That was a lot of sewing in a relatively short period of time. Have fun, also love Harry Potter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, Kitchen is cleaned, oatmeal raisin bars are in the oven, and I have butter softening to make chocolate chip ones. I'll put the roast in around 2:30 to cook. David's watching football, he's rooting for the Detroit Lions, sorry any Giants fans, but we are in the race to the Super Bowl. lol David and I would like them to make it to the Bowl, but we aren't that invested in it that it's life shattering either way, it is just a game after all, over priced for tickets and over paid for players and staff, but still just a game, fun to watch though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Leigh09 said:


> Just stopping in for a bit. It is so cold here - about zero and we got about a foot of snow the last couple of days. Good for knitting and staying in. I am still working on a towel - had to start with new yarn as I took it apart so many times. Talked to my daughter this morning, she was in Superior for a hockey tournament. Made her some new socks but apparently they are coming apart at the ankle - have not had that problem before and that was my last pair I made. She said she will try to wear them along with another pair I sent her to get her through the kids hockey season - I don't think that will work so maybe will just give up on the towel and go back to the socks. (The problem with the towel is I am watching television and get the pattern wrong)
> Sounds like everyone needs a hug - this group seems to be very supportive of each other and the talent is amazing ( I did get to see Lurker's gansey). That would be great for a hockey game!!


I think a Gansey would be good for a spectator of any sport! Glad you are enjoying being here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sonja no way could I eat 6 packs of 6 mince pies. It was one pack of 6, and believe me it was way too many but sooo delicious all the same.


I can vouch for Fan's Mince pies- I had my 6 over two days- yummy!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> When we were growing up there was a lake with a lodge built at the bottom of a hill . The hill was the attraction for us as it had a purpose built sledge run from the top going round like a helter skelter to the bottom and if you picked up enough speed you went out onto the lake , watched many a man ice fishing all they had was a wooden chair to sit on nothing fancy never saw any women ice fishing maybe they were at home feeding there knitting addiction :sm23:


Now they need a shack with built in seats & a propane heater except in the spring when it's warm. I don't like the way the ice cracks & moans???? Makes me nervous driving out on the ice with the truck, every year someone manages to put a truck in the lake


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Made me laugh Fan as I read 6 packs of fruit mince pies I'm thinking to myself not surprising Fan has heartburn


????????& I was thinking tarts to still not surprised


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just saw Caitlin's twirl. How precious is she! So wonderful to be able to share such a special moment. 

The grandchildren are on their way over to decorate the tree. I'm still low on energy but better than a few days ago. Got a nap and shower and we put the old-fashioned bubble lights up on the tree. Need one more strand but will have to wait till another day. I love them and the grandchildren will too if they are like me We will take them out to dinner, but sadly a quick, possibly takeout. DGD has a matinee performance today and then they gave the cast of children tickets to see another live play tonight in the other theater of the same building, so we will try and fit everything in before she gets picked up. 

I'd better get going and do something with this hair. My chest is still sore when I wake up. Can't wait till this bug is out of my system completely.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was thinking that if someone couldn't find the chips that they could use the candy melts that folks use for candy making too.


Yes, that would work, I think


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, thank you, what a perfect birthday card!
Mel, thank you for birthday wish.
Julie, thank you for birthday wish.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, thank you, what a perfect birthday card!
> Mel, thank you for birthday wish.
> Julie, thank you for birthday wish.


 :sm24: Hope it was a great day!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Feel so blessed with all the birthday wishes.
Gwen, Angelam, Sorienna, Liz thank you so much.
Oneapril, thank you, you didn't miss my birthday, it's today.
Talked to my twin sister and she says we should start going backwards with numbers. I agreed and wished her Happy 74????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye and Jeanette, thank you for birthday wishes.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Too funny, but hey, at least you were fueled up for the hard work ahead. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Sassafrass. May your day be half as lovely as you are. 

Celebrate!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Desert Joy, hope you're having a great birthday 

Daralene, sorry the bug us hanging in so long, hope you feel good enough to have fun with your family today.

I was talking to my cousin, about an hour north of Melody & she said they got 2.5-3 feet of snow on Thursday, she had to spend the night with relatives as when she got off work the highway was closed. Fortunately they missed the predicted freezing rain today.

GKs left about. 12:30 & ive got the house vacuumed up & everything organized for supper, - ham, cabbage rolls, sneakers, home made brown beans, carrots, potatoes and lava cakes for desert (Dawns recipe)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Paula, thank you for birthday wish. Glad your pjs are done. What a lovely tradition.
Leigh09, welcome. Stop by often. Good luck with towel and socks. I'm finishing up the toe of second sock. Will cast on for another pair. We will have 7 hour car trip to Napa this week so need a project. Thank


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, thank you for birthday wish.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just got such a scare. DH called and said DGD fell at the performance. Well, she had told me of the ladders they have to negotiate. There is also a wooden balcony they stand on a times, really high up. I figured she was in the hospital, but turns out she tripped over a prop during a dance and got a knot on her head but is ok. I'm wondering how she handled it being in the middle of the performance. I will let her tell me more if she wants to. She just loves, loves, loves being in this play but she takes after me and this is her second incident report as she fell in the bathroom last week. I'm sure she is over excited and will calm down. Just hope this won't hurt her chances for next year. Thank goodness she is ok and is still coming over to do the tree and will not go to the other play so our time won't be so rushed. Think she needs some down time after that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Desert Joy, hope you're having a great birthday
> 
> Daralene, sorry the bug us hanging in so long, hope you feel good enough to have fun with your family today.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie, yes, low energy but don't feel really sick except for sore chest in the morning and still coughing to make it feel better. Hoping today is the last day.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Kitchen is cleaned, oatmeal raisin bars are in the oven, and I have butter softening to make chocolate chip ones. I'll put the roast in around 2:30 to cook. David's watching football, he's rooting for the Detroit Lions, sorry any Giants fans, but we are in the race to the Super Bowl. lol David and I would like them to make it to the Bowl, but we aren't that invested in it that it's life shattering either way, it is just a game after all, over priced for tickets and over paid for players and staff, but still just a game, fun to watch though.


Your oatmeal raisn bars sound wonderful Would you care to share the recipe?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just got such a scare. DH called and said DGD fell at the performance. Well, she had told me of the ladders they have to negotiate. There is also a wooden balcony they stand on a times, really high up. I figured she was in the hospital, but turns out she tripped over a prop during a dance and got a knot on her head but is ok. I'm wondering how she handled it being in the middle of the performance. I will let her tell me more if she wants to. She just loves, loves, loves being in this play but she takes after me and this is her second incident report as she fell in the bathroom last week. I'm sure she is over excited and will calm down. Just hope this won't hurt her chances for next year. Thank goodness she is ok and is still coming over to do the tree and will not go to the other play so our time won't be so rushed. Think she needs some down time after that.


Glad to hear her fall was nothing too serious. Have fun decorating your tree.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

A boy and his dog. Having cuddles ❤❤❤
Love these 2.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> A boy and his dog. Having cuddles ❤❤❤
> Love these 2.


Having Deuce back is the best thing ever for Gage.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

April, Gwen, and Tami,
Just received your cards, thank you so very much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think a Gansey would be good for a spectator of any sport! Glad you are enjoying being here!


You do have a valid point there. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Now they need a shack with built in seats & a propane heater except in the spring when it's warm. I don't like the way the ice cracks & moans???? Makes me nervous driving out on the ice with the truck, every year someone manages to put a truck in the lake


LOL! David said screw that, I'm not driving my truck out on the ice, I'll walk! lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just saw Caitlin's twirl. How precious is she! So wonderful to be able to share such a special moment.
> 
> The grandchildren are on their way over to decorate the tree. I'm still low on energy but better than a few days ago. Got a nap and shower and we put the old-fashioned bubble lights up on the tree. Need one more strand but will have to wait till another day. I love them and the grandchildren will too if they are like me We will take them out to dinner, but sadly a quick, possibly takeout. DGD has a matinee performance today and then they gave the cast of children tickets to see another live play tonight in the other theater of the same building, so we will try and fit everything in before she gets picked up.
> 
> I'd better get going and do something with this hair. My chest is still sore when I wake up. Can't wait till this bug is out of my system completely.


Have a wonderful time with the grands. I hope the crud is gone for good soon. What a great gift.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just got such a scare. DH called and said DGD fell at the performance. Well, she had told me of the ladders they have to negotiate. There is also a wooden balcony they stand on a times, really high up. I figured she was in the hospital, but turns out she tripped over a prop during a dance and got a knot on her head but is ok. I'm wondering how she handled it being in the middle of the performance. I will let her tell me more if she wants to. She just loves, loves, loves being in this play but she takes after me and this is her second incident report as she fell in the bathroom last week. I'm sure she is over excited and will calm down. Just hope this won't hurt her chances for next year. Thank goodness she is ok and is still coming over to do the tree and will not go to the other play so our time won't be so rushed. Think she needs some down time after that.


 :sm06: Oh my, poor kid, hopefully she will settle and no more accidents for her. Grandma time is a good thing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Feel so blessed with all the birthday wishes.
> Gwen, Angelam, Sorienna, Liz thank you so much.
> Oneapril, thank you, you didn't miss my birthday, it's today.
> Talked to my twin sister and she says we should start going backwards with numbers. I agreed and wished her Happy 74????????


A friend and I decided she'd be the reverse this year, so I wished her a happy 26th! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Your oatmeal raisn bars sound wonderful Would you care to share the recipe?


Sure, I named them David's vanishing oatmeal bars.

1/2 C of butter
6 Tbls applesauce, I use unsweetened, I've used organic mango applesauce also and it works well, so it's just what you like or have on hand. 
3/4 C brown sugar
3/4 C granulated sugar
2 eggs
1 tsp vanilla
1 C all purpose flour
1/2 C whole wheat flour
1 tsp baking soda
1 tsp ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp salt (optional)
11/2 C rolled oats
11/2 C rolled 5 grain cereal (I get mine at the health food store in the bulk section, very inexpensive) or just use 3 C rolled oats
1 C raisins, dried cranberries or a combination of them
nuts if you want to add them

350F oven

In large bowl beat butter and sugars on medium until creamy, add applesauce, eggs, and vanilla and beat well. 
Add combined flour, baking soda, cinnamon, and salt; mix well. 
Add oats/5 grain cereal and raisins and mix well. 
Spread into a 13"x 9" pan, I line with parchment paper for easy removal, bake at 350F for 30-35 minutes until golden brown and toothpick comes out clean.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> A boy and his dog. Having cuddles ❤❤❤
> Love these 2.


Hard to tell who's happier, boy or dog. lol


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know for sure they would not survive your winters!
> That is great you've been able to complete your fly tying.


I am glad how they turned out.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We went to Santa Fe with our friends for lunch at a Chinese restaurant, ate a lot and still brought home a lot of leftovers. I took DD's hat to work on in the car (it's about an hour each way) and got it finished. We're both happy with it!

And it was cold enough to wear my gansey, which is quite toasty.

I need to get the biscochitos made and they've decided we're going there for dinner on Christmas Eve instead of doing it here. I don't think it's really fair since they also hosted Thanksgiving, but I was outvoted. So okay then. 

Healing thoughts, hugs, and blessings.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Just thought I would pop in for a minute to let you know that here in Texas, it was 22 degrees at 8 o'clock this morning and did not get much warmer than that all day. Yesterday, it was 70 degrees. Yes, that's the truth. This truly is The Wild West. A friend is going to be with family on Christmas and the temperature there is 31 below zero today. I don't think I would survive in that much cold! Hope everyone is keeping warm and a good time for our heavier knitted socks, sweaters and leg warmers. Aren't we fortunate to be knitters? And the friends and family who also benefit?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful flies you've tied.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, my! My mind is really disjointed again today. I forgot to add the glorious place that is 31 below is Bismarck, N. Dakota. I'm tired!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> A boy and his dog. Having cuddles ❤❤❤
> Love these 2.


And Deuce must be such a happy chappy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You do have a valid point there. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I am glad how they turned out.


They are such a work of art. If I ever received anything as beautiful as that I would frame it and hang it on the wall.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am glad how they turned out.


They really are quite spectacular, that red/orange one in particular!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We went to Santa Fe with our friends for lunch at a Chinese restaurant, ate a lot and still brought home a lot of leftovers. I took DD's hat to work on in the car (it's about an hour each way) and got it finished. We're both happy with it!
> 
> And it was cold enough to wear my gansey, which is quite toasty.
> 
> ...


That is great the weather is cold enough to get some use from your beautiful Gansey!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am glad how they turned out.


Those are great! You are an artist for sure. :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They really are quite spectacular, that red/orange one in particular!


I like that Rainbow one as well. It is a little more time consuming. You will note that the back 1/2 is chartreuse marabou, the middle is yellow marabou, and the front is hot orange marabou (marabou is dyed turkey feather) with a bit of mallard flank, the black striped feather in front. The colors do blend nicely to the eye. Not my original pattern. A famous flytyer, Jack Gartside, did the originals of this style of tying.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hard to tell who's happier, boy or dog. lol


Kaye, so agree.
Mel, super glad you have Deuce.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin beautiful flies!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just got such a scare. DH called and said DGD fell at the performance. Well, she had told me of the ladders they have to negotiate. There is also a wooden balcony they stand on a times, really high up. I figured she was in the hospital, but turns out she tripped over a prop during a dance and got a knot on her head but is ok. I'm wondering how she handled it being in the middle of the performance. I will let her tell me more if she wants to. She just loves, loves, loves being in this play but she takes after me and this is her second incident report as she fell in the bathroom last week. I'm sure she is over excited and will calm down. Just hope this won't hurt her chances for next year. Thank goodness she is ok and is still coming over to do the tree and will not go to the other play so our time won't be so rushed. Think she needs some down time after that.


I'm glad she's OK


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! David said screw that, I'm not driving my truck out on the ice, I'll walk! lol


It would be quite a hike in the cold, they sometimes go several miles out????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joyce, lovely flies, such fine detailed work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Well, the pajamas are DONE!!! Just have to put them in Christmas bags - then I run some ribbon through all the handles so that they stay together. The kids get them after we clean up from Christmas Eve dinner and put them on before they get the rest of their gifts.
> 
> Guess I'd better go get out of my "church clothes" and into something more casual - DD#1 is picking me up in about 45 minutes. She is taking me to see "Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them". Can't wait, I love anything Harry Potter related! Hope the roads are a little better than this morning - we started with some rain, then sleet and an icy rain, then snow. The temperature is right around the freezing mark and it can't seem to decide if it wants to be above or below. Oh, well, Beth is a good driver, so I'm just going to enjoy myself.
> 
> Hugs to all, Paula


They were done in plenty of time. Must be good to have them finished.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't forget to get a photo of everyone in their pajamas for us! Enjoy "Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find them"


I'll definitely get pictures.

The movie was really great! Now I just have to wait for the DVD to come out 
:sm03: so that I can watch it looking for all the things that are clues to what's coming
later in that went over my head the first time :sm16: . If you are a Harry Potter fan, this is
a must see.

HUGS!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I like that Rainbow one as well. It is a little more time consuming. You will note that the back 1/2 is chartreuse marabou, the middle is yellow marabou, and the front is hot orange marabou (marabou is dyed turkey feather) with a bit of mallard flank, the black striped feather in front. The colors do blend nicely to the eye. Not my original pattern. A famous flytyer, Jack Gartside, did the originals of this style of tying.


None the less, I am sure not all could tackle the Rainbow one- These are trout flies?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birtday Sassafrass. 
I was helping my son sort out a bit here today, then we went over to theirs for a lovely roast dinner which was my first outing since hospital. Enjoyed it very much.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Where has this day gone? I spent the day watching Christmas movies and crocheting. The yarn my DD1 ordered arrived today (Post Office deliveries on Sunday have me a bit out of sync.) so I started the scarf she wants for her BFF. She loves hers so much she wants one to give her twin from another mother. I am happy to do it. May be a few days after Christmas but all will be fine.

I survived the crazy weather and got a good nights sleep. Was hoping to get Marvs truck today but he didn't feel like getting out. We are shooting for tomorrow. 
All the talk of baking has my sweet tooth going crazy. I don't bake so will just sit and salivate.
Happy Birthday Sassafras. 
The flies are beautiful flyty1n. 

Evelyn


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind remarks about the flies. Yes these are all trout flies and the big rainbow one is also used as a salmon fly. I think that all nations learned to use the feathers of birds for ceremonial cloaks and lures from time immemorial. Flies have been found in Egyptian tombs. Julie, how is your ceremonial feathered cloak coming along?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

EJS said:


> Where has this day gone? I spent the day watching Christmas movies and crocheting. The yarn my DD1 ordered arrived today (Post Office deliveries on Sunday have me a bit out of sync.) so I started the scarf she wants for her BFF. She loves hers so much she wants one to give her twin from another mother. I am happy to do it. May be a few days after Christmas but all will be fine.
> 
> I survived the crazy weather and got a good nights sleep. Was hoping to get Marvs truck today but he didn't feel like getting out. We are shooting for tomorrow.
> All the talk of baking has my sweet tooth going crazy. I don't bake so will just sit and salivate.
> ...


Thank you for your kind words. Glad you got a good night's rest. Talk about sweet tooth going crazy, I hear you. My sis brought over some home made fudge and I will have to control myself not to eat the whole thing. I LOVE chocolate, especially the dark kind and this is wonderfully dark chocolate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We went to Santa Fe with our friends for lunch at a Chinese restaurant, ate a lot and still brought home a lot of leftovers. I took DD's hat to work on in the car (it's about an hour each way) and got it finished. We're both happy with it!
> 
> And it was cold enough to wear my gansey, which is quite toasty.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you on the fairness issue, but at least that's less cleanup you have to do at your house.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you all for your kind remarks about the flies. Yes these are all trout flies and the big rainbow one is also used as a salmon fly. I think that all nations learned to use the feathers of birds for ceremonial cloaks and lures from time immemorial. Flies have been found in Egyptian tombs. Julie, how is your ceremonial feathered cloak coming along?


Haven't been down for some months- need to try to be better organised for next yer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I guess my cousin has decided we are doing Christmas afternoon at their house, but that's okay, she's sweet and is really in the Christmas spirit for the first time in years so don't want to dampen her parade. 
David has eaten dinner, now has a piece of pumpkin pie in one hand and a chocolate chip cookie in the other. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Just thought I would pop in for a minute to let you know that here in Texas, it was 22 degrees at 8 o'clock this morning and did not get much warmer than that all day. Yesterday, it was 70 degrees. Yes, that's the truth. This truly is The Wild West. A friend is going to be with family on Christmas and the temperature there is 31 below zero today. I don't think I would survive in that much cold! Hope everyone is keeping warm and a good time for our heavier knitted socks, sweaters and leg warmers. Aren't we fortunate to be knitters? And the friends and family who also benefit?


Wow, that's a big change, David's brother was just complaining that it's down to 20F in San Antonio. 
Absolutely!! I love my knitting items when it's cold.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It would be quite a hike in the cold, they sometimes go several miles out????


Bundle him up warm enough and the crazy man would be game, a snow machine might work though. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I'll definitely get pictures.
> 
> The movie was really great! Now I just have to wait for the DVD to come out
> :sm03: so that I can watch it looking for all the things that are clues to what's coming
> ...


Awesome!!! I think I'll have to pre-order that on Amazon. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birtday Sassafrass.
> I was helping my son sort out a bit here today, then we went over to theirs for a lovely roast dinner which was my first outing since hospital. Enjoyed it very much.


Lovely!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

David was watching the news and they were talking about fishing license revenue is up for the state, mostly due to non-resident licenses, they showed a couple crazy guys ice fishing, had lawn chairs on the ice. lol It got David all excited.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birtday Sassafrass.
> I was helping my son sort out a bit here today, then we went over to theirs for a lovely roast dinner which was my first outing since hospital. Enjoyed it very much.


So glad you were able to get out!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Kate for getting us going! Everyone Sam is fine, just lost track of the time. Once he reboots his computer he will be here.
> 
> To amuse you until Sam checks in here is a shot of Gracie....she is getting so fuzzy on her face it looks like she needs a shave.


Kate thank you for getting us started. Gwen, thanks for checking on Sam for us. Gracie sure is cute, even fuzzy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i can't believe what i did. i had put potatoes in the oven to bake - they were to be done a little after five. about ten after i checked them (yes - i was playing hearts) and they needed just a minute or two. so i turned on the television and started watching a show on my queue - the space was filling up and i needed to watch some stuff and get it out of the queue. so.....the potatoes were done - i threw on the butter and sat down to eat my baked potatoes and watch a little diy television with mike holmes - one of my favorites.
> 
> a few minutes ago gary called and asked if i was ok. i asked him if i shouldn't be. he said everyone was wondering where i was on knitting tea party and gwen was on the phone. i looked at the time and it hit me what i had done. i assured gwen i was fine. i needed to reboot my system - it wasn't responding. which i have done. and here i am totally red in the face wondering how i did that. it is as though the tea party totally left my mind - like i had not spent part of the afternoon writing up the opening. talk about being a space cadet.
> 
> anyhow - i am fine - and i will post my opening as soon as i find it. --- sam


Good to know you are fine! We all do it at times,so don't worry about it!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for your kind words. Glad you got a good night's rest. Talk about sweet tooth going crazy, I hear you. My sis brought over some home made fudge and I will have to control myself not to eat the whole thing. I LOVE chocolate, especially the dark kind and this is wonderfully dark chocolate.


Oh yea, me too on the dark chocolate. Yum

Evelyn


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I just found this recipe in my email. Sounds good to me! but maybe with raspberry or strawberry, or maybe apple filling!


Taste of Home Logo	
Overnight Cherry Danish Recipe
Overnight Cherry Danish Recipe

These rolls with their cherry-filled centers melt in your mouth and store well, unfrosted, in the freezer. — Leann Sauder, Tremont, Illinois
TOTAL TIME: Prep: 1-1/2 hours + chilling Bake: 15 min. + cooling YIELD:36 servings
Ingredients

2 packages (1/4 ounce each) Red Star active dry yeast
1/2 cup warm 2% milk (110° to 115°)
6 cups all-purpose flour
1/3 cup sugar
2 teaspoons salt
1 cup cold butter, cubed
1-1/2 cups warm half-and-half cream (70° to 80°)
6 egg yolks
1 can (21 ounces) cherry pie filling
ICING:
3 cups confectioners' sugar
2 tablespoons butter, softened
1/4 teaspoon vanilla extract
Dash salt
4 to 5 tablespoons half-and-half cream

Directions

1. In a small bowl, dissolve yeast in warm milk. In a large bowl, combine flour, sugar and salt. Cut in butter until crumbly. Add yeast mixture, cream and egg yolks; stir until mixture forms a soft dough (dough will be sticky). Refrigerate, covered, overnight.
2. Punch down dough. Turn onto a lightly floured surface; divide into four portions. Roll each portion into an 18x4-in. rectangle; cut into 4x1-in. strips.
3. Place two strips side by side; twist together. Shape into a ring and pinch ends together. Place 2 in. apart on greased baking sheets. Repeat with remaining strips. Cover with kitchen towels; let rise in a warm place until doubled, about 45 minutes.
4. Preheat oven to 350°. Using the end of a wooden spoon handle, make a 1/2-in.-deep indentation in the center of each Danish. Fill each with about 1 tablespoon pie filling. Bake 14-16 minutes or until lightly browned. Remove from pans to wire racks to cool.
5. For icing, in a bowl, beat confectioners' sugar, butter, vanilla, salt and enough cream to reach desired consistency. Drizzle over Danish. Yield: 3 dozen.

Nutritional Facts

1 danish: 218 calories, 8g fat (5g saturated fat), 55mg cholesterol, 188mg sodium, 33g carbohydrate (16g sugars, 1g fiber), 3g protein.
© 2016 RDA Enthusiast Brands, LLC


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Saved the Winter Salad and the Cranberry Chicken AND the crockpot mashed potatoes recipes....I had thawed out the soup I made last week and had a nice big bowl of that for dinner. Tomorrow and Sunday I will be doing the baking for Monday night. Sam I obviously will NOT be doing any more knitting for gift giving on Monday night however that does not mean I am done with Christmas knitting. I may have a pair of felted slippers done but not holding my breath. I am so excited about the book I'm having made for my brother and sister. Instead of doing it through an online publishing company I am using a local printer that will turn the pdf copies of my mom's letters into a paperback/softback book; two copies. I went and saw the proof this afternoon and am so excited I can hardly contain myself. I also came up with a design for the cover that will be really kind of cool. I see the final proof before printing begins on Monday morning. I just know my DB and DSis are going to be so surprised. I'll post a picture of the book once it is done.


What a wonderful, thoughtful gift! I do hope that you had a copy made for yourself, also, even though you have the originals. I look forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I played hockey in high school....FIELD hockey....LOL.....opposing team member broke my toe when she mistakenly hit my big toe instead of the puck/ball! Can't even imagine myself being able to ice skate even back then!



Poledra65 said:


> I've done that, had to pull out ribbing 4 times from not paying attention to knitting and watching tv. lol
> Julie's Ganseys would definitely be good for a hockey game! Hockey is so much fun, loved to play when I was in high school. Good luck to your grands on their season.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I just found this recipe in my email. Sounds good to me! but maybe with raspberry or strawberry, or maybe apple filling!
> 
> Taste of Home Logo
> Overnight Cherry Danish Recipe
> ...


Oh YUM! I've bookmarked those to try next weekend for David, I think he'll love them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank goodness she wasn't seriously injured! Certainly they will take into consideration the excitement and age of DGD and not let this incident influence negatively her chances for next year. Glad you won't be rushed when they come over to do the tree.

I spent the day baking. Managed to get a pound cake, a NY Cheesecake (still have to put sour cream topping on it in another hour), Buttermilk Coconut pie, and candied almonds made. Also planned on chocolate chip cookies, coconut macaroons, and rice krispie treats but may hold off and do them later this week. Also have all the Christmas presents wrapped. Since the cheesecake, pound cake, and coconut pie all had long baking times once I would get them in the oven I'd sit at the dining room table and wrap gifts. Felt very efficient! LOL. DH then took me to Captain D's Seafood Restaurant and we had dinner. I'm a little tired now. When Hannah gets home from work she said she would sweep/vacuum and mop for me.

Tomorrow all I'll have to do is go to the printer to give the okay on the final proof for the book, put away my knitting/crafting stuff (just going to toss it into my craft room, make the dinner rolls, bake the ham, and dust the living room. Everyone will be coming over at 6:30ish. StepDD is fixing a veggie tray and oldest DD is bringing spinach dip w/crackers.



Cashmeregma said:


> Just got such a scare. DH called and said DGD fell at the performance. Well, she had told me of the ladders they have to negotiate. There is also a wooden balcony they stand on a times, really high up. I figured she was in the hospital, but turns out she tripped over a prop during a dance and got a knot on her head but is ok. I'm wondering how she handled it being in the middle of the performance. I will let her tell me more if she wants to. She just loves, loves, loves being in this play but she takes after me and this is her second incident report as she fell in the bathroom last week. I'm sure she is over excited and will calm down. Just hope this won't hurt her chances for next year. Thank goodness she is ok and is still coming over to do the tree and will not go to the other play so our time won't be so rushed. Think she needs some down time after that.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Martina, thank you, glad you had nice roast beef with DS.
Evelyn, thank you. Glad you are getting some crocheting in.
Gwen, so I made some plarn and started rugs. It's a tad fidgety so may end up doin smaller mats for use at our local pound.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awwwwww....sweet.


gagesmom said:


> A boy and his dog. Having cuddles ❤❤❤
> Love these 2.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> A friend and I decided she'd be the reverse this year, so I wished her a happy 26th! :sm23:


 :sm09: :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those do sound good. DH loves oatmeal raisin cookies so I'm sure he would love these. Copied and saved.


Poledra65 said:


> Sure, I named them David's vanishing oatmeal bars.
> 
> 1/2 C of butter
> 6 Tbls applesauce, I use unsweetened, I've used organic mango applesauce also and it works well, so it's just what you like or have on hand.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are beautiful! I'm afraid I couldn't fish with them; would just want to have them on display they are so pretty. You are quite talented.


flyty1n said:


> I am glad how they turned out.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, I wanna be David, with sweets in each hand! One of the women I sponsor made me chocolate chip cookies for my bday. I think I'm going to give them to Al. I can barely button jeans now. Will have to go to weight watchers in January.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So what are biscochitos? Entree? Dessert?



Sorlenna said:


> We went to Santa Fe with our friends for lunch at a Chinese restaurant, ate a lot and still brought home a lot of leftovers. I took DD's hat to work on in the car (it's about an hour each way) and got it finished. We're both happy with it!
> 
> And it was cold enough to wear my gansey, which is quite toasty.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I played hockey in high school....FIELD hockey....LOL.....opposing team member broke my toe when she mistakenly hit my big toe instead of the puck/ball! Can't even imagine myself being able to ice skate even back then!


LOL! We needed a temporary goalie, so geared up my bff at the time, she was a California girl, it was the funniest thing I've ever seen, she looked like the pilsbury dough boy in all that get up. lolol Poor Danette. But she stuck it out for a while. 
My mom put in roller skating lessons when I was 4 on Adak, so learning to ice skate at 8 was no big deal, taught myself in one day. 
When I did a year of high school in Kenai, the guys wanted me to play on their team, they'd never asked a girl to play on their team before, unfortunately I had to work so couldn't play, I should have nixed work and played the hockey. Oh well... The only sport I was really good at, in volleyball, coach would rotate me in to serve and rotate me out, had a killer serve, just couldn't do any of the rest worth a bean, basketball, I was good at free throws but forget understanding plays. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank goodness she wasn't seriously injured! Certainly they will take into consideration the excitement and age of DGD and not let this incident influence negatively her chances for next year. Glad you won't be rushed when they come over to do the tree.
> 
> I spent the day baking. Managed to get a pound cake, a NY Cheesecake (still have to put sour cream topping on it in another hour), Buttermilk Coconut pie, and candied almonds made. Also planned on chocolate chip cookies, coconut macaroons, and rice krispie treats but may hold off and do them later this week. Also have all the Christmas presents wrapped. Since the cheesecake, pound cake, and coconut pie all had long baking times once I would get them in the oven I'd sit at the dining room table and wrap gifts. Felt very efficient! LOL. DH then took me to Captain D's Seafood Restaurant and we had dinner. I'm a little tired now. When Hannah gets home from work she said she would sweep/vacuum and mop for me.
> 
> Tomorrow all I'll have to do is go to the printer to give the okay on the final proof for the book, put away my knitting/crafting stuff (just going to toss it into my craft room, make the dinner rolls, bake the ham, and dust the living room. Everyone will be coming over at 6:30ish. StepDD is fixing a veggie tray and oldest DD is bringing spinach dip w/crackers.


Boy, you were productive for sure!!! 
I was planning to stay home tomorrow but seems that we need to go to cousins house around 10am for some reason, and then I don't know what else, can tell Marla is feeling better or we'd still be staying home. lol Oh well, hopefully we'll be home early, I have things I want to get done, at least I walked the recycling over to the center earlier this evening and got the trash out, so just need to finish dishes tonight or in the morning. I've gotten all David's stuff ready to go, just have to put food and drinks into cooler but it's all organized and in the fridge getting cold and bags full of ice are all ready so I don't have to fill those in the morning.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Glad you're OK Sam. Was wondering if I had the wrong day! Thanks Kate for starting us off and to Margaret for the summary. I'm glad to report that I am improving all the time. pain decreasing all the time and I am now reducing the pain killers, so fingers crossed, the pain stays away!
> 
> Christmas cards are arriving from all over the place. So excited to receive them from TP friends. Thanks to those who have sent their greetings and Tami, thank you for organising the exchange.
> 
> ...


Denise, I am so glad to hear you are having less pain each day! You are all most welcome, re the card exchange. I enjoy doing it.

I am finally caught up with last week. I have been busy. Mostly running to get shopping finished, not done yet, and making my cards for the exchange. Thank you to Gwen and Kathy for the little extras that you sent. Both are on my tree. My tree is quite different from years past. I almost didn't put it up, what with mom passing, and with leaving for Arizona next week. But I decided that it needed to go up. Arriana has had such fun helping to decorate the past 2 years, and Mom always loved seeing the magic of Christmas through the eyes of the little ones. So up it went. Arriana and her mom, Amber, decorated for me. It just has the little brass ornaments that we have collected on our travels, some silk poinsettias, an origami sail boat, and the candle and wreath that Gwen and Kathy sent. And, of course, lights. I have it on now.

Amber and Arriana took me for my eye exam and helped me pick out new glasses. Arriana had a blast! She was allowed to try on any she wanted to, and was very careful with them. I think the lady helping me had as much fun as Arriana did! She even remembered that Arriana had been in the hospital last year when I had my exam. After that, we went shopping. On Wednesday, we took Amber's computer to the Apple store to see if they could repair it, and hopefully, it won't cost her anything, as there is a service bulletin on it. If it weren't for that, it would cost her over $500!!!!! :sm06:

Thursday was knitting group. Just a few of us there, as it was really cold and snowing! Amber and Arriana went with me. We go to the library to knit, and Arriana loves books. She is getting so grown up! She is really coming out of her shell, finally. Last Saturday she stood beside Santa at a Christmas party. Thursday, she showed Janny (Yanny, who is from Holland) the sweater she had on. It is one that Janny had knit and handed down when it had been out grown and returned to her. Arriana received several of them. She just loves the sweaters that Ms Janny knit for her! Which she is quickly outgrowing! Janny is a fast knitter, and has so many sweaters and socks, and shawls that she doesn't know what to knit sometimes. She has knit everyone in our group at least one pair of socks, some of us have been blessed with two pair. She enjoys seeing Arriana wear the sweaters. Forget what we did Friday, most likely more shopping! Yesterday, DH and I went for breakfast, and shopped, then decided to take a drive to my favorite card stock/paper supplier that I only go to once or twice a year, as it seems so far away, but really is only 30-40 minutes away. And spent a LOT! But I have lots of Origami paper and card stock now. I will divide up some of the Origami paper and give some to the 3 grandsons in their Stockings. They will have fun with it. Today was breakfast out, and shopped for a new camera for me, but did not find what we want. We would like a point and shoot with out a rechargable battery. It is so much easier when camping, or even traveling otherwise, to not worry about having a way to recharge a battery. After that, it has been laundry and doing some wrapping. I think I only have to finish buying for DDIL. I think! I would like to get a little more knitting done, but don't think it will happen. And we still have those Crown Royal bags to finish taking apart, and making into a quilt! Think that will just get the top done, and backed later. DD is taking them apart, and it is for her SO, so as long as the top is put together, we are good. Either she will finish it herself, or we will do it together when I get back home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just did the same thing.


Poledra65 said:


> Awesome!!! I think I'll have to pre-order that on Amazon. :sm24:


 :sm09: :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those do sound good. DH loves oatmeal raisin cookies so I'm sure he would love these. Copied and saved.


David loves them, says they make a good breakfast as they are so filling. I tried to make them halfway healthy and they were a hit so I've been doing them for him for several years this way, I really just modified the recipe on the Quaker Oats container to be what I wanted. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, I wanna be David, with sweets in each hand! One of the women I sponsor made me chocolate chip cookies for my bday. I think I'm going to give them to Al. I can barely button jeans now. Will have to go to weight watchers in January.


LOL! Well, unfortunately that's the problem I have most of the time, but I know it's because they are shrinking in the wash, that's the only explanation that fits. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome; you're way ahead of me. Did you crochet or knit? Now that is a great idea to do them for the pound. Our local pound is not even 1/2 a mile from us. I wonder if the dogs (or the cats at the cat one across the street) would tear them up? I'm sure MY puppies would! But maybe for the cat shelter...Either way; for humans or animals I won't get started until I get the holidays over with.


sassafras123 said:


> Martina, thank you, glad you had nice roast beef with DS.
> Evelyn, thank you. Glad you are getting some crocheting in.
> Gwen, so I made some plarn and started rugs. It's a tad fidgety so may end up doin smaller mats for use at our local pound.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just did the same thing.
> 
> :sm09: :sm12: :sm09:


 :sm24:


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Holiday greetings to you all from a former regular to the Tea Party ! To Sam, Julie & Everyone, I send you the warmest of wishes for a wonderful holiday season & a New Year filled with health, happiness, and above all, PEACE ON EARTH !!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DD should be home within the next 1/2 hour. I'm going to go fix the topping for the cheesecake. Oh, I forgot to tell you DD's BF gave me a belated birthday gift this week; wireless headphones to use with my computer. Really cool. They also have a built in microphone.
Very sweet of him and totally unexpected. 

Okay, off to do just a little bit more for tomorrow. TTYL!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That sounds really good, thanks for sharing it



tami_ohio said:


> I just found this recipe in my email. Sounds good to me! but maybe with raspberry or strawberry, or maybe apple filling!
> 
> Taste of Home Logo
> Overnight Cherry Danish Recipe
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Why do parents insist on having kids round Christmas? (says me with one on the 23rd)


 :sm09: And my Dad would have been 79 on Dec. 16. DD will be 33 in January, just 5 days before Arriana turns 3!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband was feeling better Bonnie head ache is finally gone and he's not sleeping the days away but now he's starting coughing and sniffling although he says he feels fine so maybe it's just something irritating his throat


Your DH continues to be in my prayers. Hope he is better by now, as I am a few days behind.

Joy, I was so pleased to read that you had so much food brought to you at Elm! I pray that it continues.

I am sure that there are other things that I had planned to comment on while reading last week's TP, but am not remembering them.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for your kind words. Glad you got a good night's rest. Talk about sweet tooth going crazy, I hear you. My sis brought over some home made fudge and I will have to control myself not to eat the whole thing. I LOVE chocolate, especially the dark kind and this is wonderfully dark chocolate.


Oooooh! I love dark chocolate fudge,too. My dad wasn't much of a cook (except for steaks on the BBQ), but he made the best fudge you ever tasted. He didn't have a recipe and when I got older and moved out, I never thought to ask him to show me how he did it. I think I may ask my daughter to make some of her chocolate truffles instead - they're almost as good.

Meant to tell you that your flies are amazing - that's quite a skill you have!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all
> 
> Good news, DN1 is home and recovering. Hope she has learnt something from all this.
> 
> ...


Good to hear your DN1 is recovering. Will pray for your sister's MIL. Good to see you post.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I guess my cousin has decided we are doing Christmas afternoon at their house, but that's okay, she's sweet and is really in the Christmas spirit for the first time in years so don't want to dampen her parade.
> David has eaten dinner, now has a piece of pumpkin pie in one hand and a chocolate chip cookie in the other. lol


Now, that's one happy man :sm09: !


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am glad how they turned out.


Beautiful flys!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He is at the hospital next week for a check so will see what they say . Cough has gone this morning so that's good


Good news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> An update on my DD's student, Ryan, who lost his mom...his dad (whom he has not seen in a very long time), is coming to take him back to his country. I just hope it will be going back to a loving family who will care for him.


Hope it goes well for him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> Holiday greetings to you all from a former regular to the Tea Party ! To Sam, Julie & Everyone, I send you the warmest of wishes for a wonderful holiday season & a New Year filled with health, happiness, and above all, PEACE ON EARTH !!!


Haven't heard from you in ages. Thank you for your Christmas wishes and the very best to you. HOpe you will come back and visit with us more often.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

budasha said:


> Haven't heard from you in ages. Thank you for your Christmas wishes and the very best to you. HOpe you will come back and visit with us more often.


Thank you budasha, if only there were 36 hours in a day ! Perhaps after the holidays when I get to Florida & things slow down a bit....temporarily !!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Paula, great that you got all the PJs done with time to spare.

Tami. I didn't realize you were off to Arizona. Are you going after Christmas?

Everyone was well filled with supper & there's tons of leftovers. I'm thinking maybe on Tuesday I will invite DHs 2 cousins & spouses to help eat it all. We are off to a supper at the church tomorrow night. My sneakers tasted OK but DIL says her mom puts more cream on them, told me to just pour some more cream over them & reheat. They still tasted good.

We exchanged gifts with DS2, he seemed happy with both the photos & the cross stitch. He gave me a beautiful cashmere scarf that he bought while in Scotland that is the Stewart tartan


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> Holiday greetings to you all from a former regular to the Tea Party ! To Sam, Julie & Everyone, I send you the warmest of wishes for a wonderful holiday season & a New Year filled with health, happiness, and above all, PEACE ON EARTH !!!


Merry Christmas to you too. I guess I joined after you dropped out as I don't remember you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Well, my son's birthday is today (17th) my sister is the 24th and MINE is the 27th. My second daughter is January 28th..still too close to Christmas..lol
> 
> June


Happy Birthday early Junelouise! And my granddaughter will be 3 January 28th! So a good day!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I got a laugh out of the comments about birthdays. I have to share with you my family list. My birthday is Valentine's Day and my parents always made a big deal about the date. My mother's was Feb. 17 and my son's is Feb 9.
> At one time there were 5 who had their birthday on Halloween. My father and his twin brother are no longer with us. My sister's birthday was 4 days later.
> My daughter was born Nov. 24 so her birthday frequently falls on Thanksgiving.
> My husband birthday is May 5 and for those here in Texas us know it as Cinco de Mayo a much celebrated Mexican holiday.
> ...


Hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:45am and I am off to bed. 

Gages lunch is made for tomorrow. 
Dog has been out. 
Showers were taken. 
Ready to curl up and go to sleep.

See you all tomorrow ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So what are biscochitos? Entree? Dessert?


They are cookies, traditional for here. I don't care for them (there's anise and wine in them), but it's one cookie I can make sugar free so do them for Bub. He ate a couple and said they came out good.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have to agree with you on the fairness issue, but at least that's less cleanup you have to do at your house.


Truth be told, that helped me find some motivation to get things done...now, it seems to be slipping away again. :sm03: I did get the sugar cookies baked for the tree with a few extras, and I'm disappointed. The flavor is nice but some broke and they're a little "tough" (the only word that comes to mind). I haven't put the icing on yet so will see if it looks okay, and if not, we'll keep it here and I have others I can take to the party. It just doesn't feel right for Christmas this year and I don't know why. Eh, this too shall pass.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Feel so blessed with all the birthday wishes.
> Gwen, Angelam, Sorienna, Liz thank you so much.
> Oneapril, thank you, you didn't miss my birthday, it's today.
> Talked to my twin sister and she says we should start going backwards with numbers. I agreed and wished her Happy 74????????


Happy Birthday!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just got such a scare. DH called and said DGD fell at the performance. Well, she had told me of the ladders they have to negotiate. There is also a wooden balcony they stand on a times, really high up. I figured she was in the hospital, but turns out she tripped over a prop during a dance and got a knot on her head but is ok. I'm wondering how she handled it being in the middle of the performance. I will let her tell me more if she wants to. She just loves, loves, loves being in this play but she takes after me and this is her second incident report as she fell in the bathroom last week. I'm sure she is over excited and will calm down. Just hope this won't hurt her chances for next year. Thank goodness she is ok and is still coming over to do the tree and will not go to the other play so our time won't be so rushed. Think she needs some down time after that.


Hope your DGD is okay.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> April, Gwen, and Tami,
> Just received your cards, thank you so very much.


You are welcome!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am glad how they turned out.


Those are really cool!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Just thought I would pop in for a minute to let you know that here in Texas, it was 22 degrees at 8 o'clock this morning and did not get much warmer than that all day. Yesterday, it was 70 degrees. Yes, that's the truth. This truly is The Wild West. A friend is going to be with family on Christmas and the temperature there is 31 below zero today. I don't think I would survive in that much cold! Hope everyone is keeping warm and a good time for our heavier knitted socks, sweaters and leg warmers. Aren't we fortunate to be knitters? And the friends and family who also benefit?


Nice to see you again. That temperature is NOT encouraging! We are headed that way after Christmas. Yuma, Arizona to be exact. And then, who knows! We are hoping we can keep it warm enough in the RV while driving. Hoping we won't have to run the furnace while driving, either. If it is going to stay that cold, we will head straight south until we get to the coast. Being that cold, we won't be able to de-winterize until we get there!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> April, Gwen, and Tami,
> Just received your cards, thank you so very much.


You are so welcome!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

flyty1n said:


> I am glad how they turned out.


What a great collection of your art! I bet they are so appreciated by all who receive them. Thanks so much for showing us!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

81brighteyes said:


> Just thought I would pop in for a minute to let you know that here in Texas, it was 22 degrees at 8 o'clock this morning and did not get much warmer than that all day. Yesterday, it was 70 degrees. Yes, that's the truth. This truly is The Wild West. A friend is going to be with family on Christmas and the temperature there is 31 below zero today. I don't think I would survive in that much cold! Hope everyone is keeping warm and a good time for our heavier knitted socks, sweaters and leg warmers. Aren't we fortunate to be knitters? And the friends and family who also benefit?


Nice to hear from you, 81brighteyes! That is some cold weather for Texas!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh YUM! I've bookmarked those to try next weekend for David, I think he'll love them.


Hope he likes them! I have not tried them. We will see how much else I get done, whether or not I make them soon.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

oneapril said:


> You are so welcome!


April I have given Julie her card too.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad she's OK


I am glad your DD is ok, Daralene.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> Holiday greetings to you all from a former regular to the Tea Party ! To Sam, Julie & Everyone, I send you the warmest of wishes for a wonderful holiday season & a New Year filled with health, happiness, and above all, PEACE ON EARTH !!!


Great to see you, how have you been?
A very merry holidays to you also! And a wonderful new year all year long.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DD should be home within the next 1/2 hour. I'm going to go fix the topping for the cheesecake. Oh, I forgot to tell you DD's BF gave me a belated birthday gift this week; wireless headphones to use with my computer. Really cool. They also have a built in microphone.
> Very sweet of him and totally unexpected.
> 
> Okay, off to do just a little bit more for tomorrow. TTYL!


Oh what a sweet gift!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Now, that's one happy man :sm09: !


LOL! Yes he is. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula, great that you got all the PJs done with time to spare.
> 
> Tami. I didn't realize you were off to Arizona. Are you going after Christmas?
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great time, food, yum...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:45am and I am off to bed.
> 
> Gages lunch is made for tomorrow.
> Dog has been out.
> ...


Sweet dreams!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> Holiday greetings to you all from a former regular to the Tea Party ! To Sam, Julie & Everyone, I send you the warmest of wishes for a wonderful holiday season & a New Year filled with health, happiness, and above all, PEACE ON EARTH !!!


Welcome back! And Merry Christmas!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That sounds really good, thanks for sharing it


You are welcome.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Nice to see you again. That temperature is NOT encouraging! We are headed that way after Christmas. Yuma, Arizona to be exact. And then, who knows! We are hoping we can keep it warm enough in the RV while driving. Hoping we won't have to run the furnace while driving, either. If it is going to stay that cold, we will head straight south until we get to the coast. Being that cold, we won't be able to de-winterize until we get there!


My family lived in Yuma when I was very young. Know a few people there. 
I hope you have good travel weather and arrive safe n sound.

Evelyn


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Truth be told, that helped me find some motivation to get things done...now, it seems to be slipping away again. :sm03: I did get the sugar cookies baked for the tree with a few extras, and I'm disappointed. The flavor is nice but some broke and they're a little "tough" (the only word that comes to mind). I haven't put the icing on yet so will see if it looks okay, and if not, we'll keep it here and I have others I can take to the party. It just doesn't feel right for Christmas this year and I don't know why. Eh, this too shall pass.


Some years are just that way, but as you say, it will pass. I'm trying to get everything done by New Years so that I start 2017 with a halfway organized house, don't know how much I'll accomplish, but I'm going to try. lol 
I know what you mean about tough cookies, I have had a couple batches of those at times, it is disappointing. 
I really don't want to go to cousins Christmas but love her to death so will go, but next year we are getting back to our normal, just more relaxed and less stress. Thankfully we don't have a football game on Christmas day this year, so won't miss anything. lol
HUGS!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Paula, great that you got all the PJs done with time to spare.
> 
> Tami. I didn't realize you were off to Arizona. Are you going after Christmas?
> 
> ...


Yes, we are hoping to go soon after Christmas, unless the weather changes our minds.

Sounds like fun was had by all, and good food, to go with it! What are sneakers? What a beautiful gift!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Headed off to bed. Talk to you all later

Evelyn


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> My family lived in Yuma when I was very young. Know a few people there.
> I hope you have good travel weather and arrive safe n sound.
> 
> Evelyn


Thank you!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> April I have given Julie her card too.


Thank you so much, Fan, you are very kind. How nice that you two are close enough to visit.♡


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just got such a scare. DH called and said DGD fell at the performance. Well, she had told me of the ladders they have to negotiate. There is also a wooden balcony they stand on a times, really high up. I figured she was in the hospital, but turns out she tripped over a prop during a dance and got a knot on her head but is ok. I'm wondering how she handled it being in the middle of the performance. I will let her tell me more if she wants to. She just loves, loves, loves being in this play but she takes after me and this is her second incident report as she fell in the bathroom last week. I'm sure she is over excited and will calm down. Just hope this won't hurt her chances for next year. Thank goodness she is ok and is still coming over to do the tree and will not go to the other play so our time won't be so rushed. Think she needs some down time after that.


Glad your GD was OK after a fall. She should calm down after a while as it becomes more 'normal'.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My DGD is totally fine and brushed off the fall as if it was nothing.

Merry Christmas to all of you from our home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope he likes them! I have not tried them. We will see how much else I get done, whether or not I make them soon.


I'll be sure to report how it goes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Headed off to bed. Talk to you all later
> 
> Evelyn


Night, sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My DGD is totally fine and brushed off the fall as if it was nothing.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you from our home.


Your grands are a great looking bunch! Love your tree and decorations!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Just thought I would pop in for a minute to let you know that here in Texas, it was 22 degrees at 8 o'clock this morning and did not get much warmer than that all day. Yesterday, it was 70 degrees. Yes, that's the truth. This truly is The Wild West. A friend is going to be with family on Christmas and the temperature there is 31 below zero today. I don't think I would survive in that much cold! Hope everyone is keeping warm and a good time for our heavier knitted socks, sweaters and leg warmers. Aren't we fortunate to be knitters? And the friends and family who also benefit?


What a big temperature difference. 70 is lovely but as for 22 that is just cold. Well I guess it depends who you are talking to.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am glad how they turned out.


Those are beautiful. look so fiddly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you. I'm so glad everyone finally had time to come over. Will be heading to bed now. Doing pretty good on the mermaid blanket. Just might finish the body tomorrow. I do want to have time to add beads. Big Hugs to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, we are hoping to go soon after Christmas, unless the weather changes our minds.
> 
> Sounds like fun was had by all, and good food, to go with it! What are sneakers? What a beautiful gift!


Sneakers are an Ukrainian dish- crepes filled with a cottage cheese mixture, then baked with a sauce made of cream, butter & onions. I've never made them before but they are served st various functions here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My DGD is totally fine and brushed off the fall as if it was nothing.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you from our home.


What great looks looking kids & a good job of decorating


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I am glad how they turned out.


Those are a true work of art. Wonderful!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Listening to a cricket game against Pakistan. We were in total control with Pakistan in an unwinable spot. Though we should win from here Pakistan have come very close. Done an amazing job to get as close as they have (and still a slight chance that they will). Pakistan have broken all types of records to get to this point. So make the next 3 matches interesting. The next one starts Boxing Day (26th December).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Listening to a cricket game against Pakistan. We were in total control with Pakistan in an unwinable spot. Though we should win from here Pakistan have come very close. Done an amazing job to get as close as they have (and still a slight chance that they will). Pakistan have broken all types of records to get to this point. So make the next 3 matches interesting. The next one starts Boxing Day (26th December).


Sporting matches are always more fun when they are interesting. Poor David is not liking the nail biting game we are watching at the moment. lol
Whoohoo!!!! Won!!! 26-20.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My DGD is totally fine and brushed off the fall as if it was nothing.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you from our home.


Gorgeous kids and your decorations are fabulous too. Very festive!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My DGD is totally fine and brushed off the fall as if it was nothing.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you from our home.


Great tree and Beautiful pics of the grands!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sneakers are an Ukrainian dish- crepes filled with a cottage cheese mixture, then baked with a sauce made of cream, butter & onions. I've never made them before but they are served st various functions here.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> Holiday greetings to you all from a former regular to the Tea Party ! To Sam, Julie & Everyone, I send you the warmest of wishes for a wonderful holiday season & a New Year filled with health, happiness, and above all, PEACE ON EARTH !!!


And a lovely Christmas to you too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 36 and I am finally caught up! A bit after 11:30 and I am off to bed. Hugs and prayers for all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sneakers are an Ukrainian dish- crepes filled with a cottage cheese mixture, then baked with a sauce made of cream, butter & onions. I've never made them before but they are served st various functions here.


Sneakers=trainers here so not something we would ever want to eat!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sporting matches are always more fun when they are interesting. Poor David is not liking the nail biting game we are watching at the moment. lol
> Whoohoo!!!! Won!!! 26-20.


Well done on your win. And we won too! A relief as it should have been an easy win after the first 2 days.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hugs and joy to all who have recently celebrated birthdays. Hope it was a great day and was enjoyed.

Went along to the village craft group and met a very independent 103 year old lady who is still lives on her own and gets around, slowly, with just a walker. Hope I remain as good as her.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

On our evening news tonight the legendary siren of the screen, Za za Gabor has passed aged 99. She had 9 husbands what a busy lady she was lol!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> A boy and his dog. Having cuddles ❤❤❤
> Love these 2.


Awww!! Sleepy cuddles. The best kind


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hugs and joy to all who have recently celebrated birthdays. Hope it was a great day and was enjoyed.
> 
> Went along to the village craft group and met a very independent 103 year old lady who is still lives on her own and gets around, slowly, with just a walker. Hope I remain as good as her.


Very happy to reach 103 if that I am that well still.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Off to make stall stock. Have decided that current winter woolies have been there long enough and will be pulling what remains of ear warmers and bed socks and do new styles for next year. What we started with are basic patterns so will be upgrading to patterns with cables and other fancier stitches and my croc top adult booties


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sneakers=trainers here so not something we would ever want to eat!


Sneakers are also shoes here????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> Holiday greetings to you all from a former regular to the Tea Party ! To Sam, Julie & Everyone, I send you the warmest of wishes for a wonderful holiday season & a New Year filled with health, happiness, and above all, PEACE ON EARTH !!!


How lovely to see you here Penny! Christmas Wishes to you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> April I have given Julie her card too.


And it is lovely, with a miniature Christmas Tree inside.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

My dad sure didn't go as planned/ I had soup on the stove and buns in the breadmaker when DH had an event. He got his walker tangled up with a rocking chair and couldn't figure out how to get untangles. He ended up on his knees and then "froze"/ I helped him down to the floor and called for help. The firemen came and got him in a chair but when the ambulance came, I decided that he needed to go to the hospital. He was running a fever and really acting strange at the hospital. They ran all kinds of tests and couldn't find anything really wrong but after about 9 hours they decided to keep him overnight. So, I am home alone. Ate my dinner meal about midnight, baked off the rolls and now need to get to bed. I have to be up early, for me, and go to the hospital. I am hoping that he is just getting the cold that I have been fighting for a couple of days. Night all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Your grands are a great looking bunch! Love your tree and decorations!


ditto.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My dad sure didn't go as planned/ I had soup on the stove and buns in the breadmaker when DH had an event. He got his walker tangled up with a rocking chair and couldn't figure out how to get untangles. He ended up on his knees and then "froze"/ I helped him down to the floor and called for help. The firemen came and got him in a chair but when the ambulance came, I decided that he needed to go to the hospital. He was running a fever and really acting strange at the hospital. They ran all kinds of tests and couldn't find anything really wrong but after about 9 hours they decided to keep him overnight. So, I am home alone. Ate my dinner meal about midnight, baked off the rolls and now need to get to bed. I have to be up early, for me, and go to the hospital. I am hoping that he is just getting the cold that I have been fighting for a couple of days. Night all.


I hope so too, for your sake and his.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> I am glad how they turned out.


They really are special Joyce, I know they have to be made just so to attract certain fish so a lot of work must go into them , real works of art


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh golly now the weather forecast is 30c Christmas Eve and the same for Christmas Day and then 36c for Boxing Day ! Good grief I hope we dont get it all a day early. However I assume this forecast will change a few times over the next couple of days as usual. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Now they need a shack with built in seats & a propane heater except in the spring when it's warm. I don't like the way the ice cracks & moans???? Makes me nervous driving out on the ice with the truck, every year someone manages to put a truck in the lake


I would be terrified! :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just got such a scare. DH called and said DGD fell at the performance. Well, she had told me of the ladders they have to negotiate. There is also a wooden balcony they stand on a times, really high up. I figured she was in the hospital, but turns out she tripped over a prop during a dance and got a knot on her head but is ok. I'm wondering how she handled it being in the middle of the performance. I will let her tell me more if she wants to. She just loves, loves, loves being in this play but she takes after me and this is her second incident report as she fell in the bathroom last week. I'm sure she is over excited and will calm down. Just hope this won't hurt her chances for next year. Thank goodness she is ok and is still coming over to do the tree and will not go to the other play so our time won't be so rushed. Think she needs some down time after that.


Lucky she wasnt hurt badly. I hope you all enjoyed decorating the tree.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Having Deuce back is the best thing ever for Gage.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> We went to Santa Fe with our friends for lunch at a Chinese restaurant, ate a lot and still brought home a lot of leftovers. I took DD's hat to work on in the car (it's about an hour each way) and got it finished. We're both happy with it!
> 
> And it was cold enough to wear my gansey, which is quite toasty.
> 
> ...


You will be able to be waited on. Enjoy! Let them spoil you for Christmas. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

81brighteyes said:


> Just thought I would pop in for a minute to let you know that here in Texas, it was 22 degrees at 8 o'clock this morning and did not get much warmer than that all day. Yesterday, it was 70 degrees. Yes, that's the truth. This truly is The Wild West. A friend is going to be with family on Christmas and the temperature there is 31 below zero today. I don't think I would survive in that much cold! Hope everyone is keeping warm and a good time for our heavier knitted socks, sweaters and leg warmers. Aren't we fortunate to be knitters? And the friends and family who also benefit?


Gosh that is a big difference in temperatures in 2 days. Sounds as crazy as here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I like that Rainbow one as well. It is a little more time consuming. You will note that the back 1/2 is chartreuse marabou, the middle is yellow marabou, and the front is hot orange marabou (marabou is dyed turkey feather) with a bit of mallard flank, the black striped feather in front. The colors do blend nicely to the eye. Not my original pattern. A famous flytyer, Jack Gartside, did the originals of this style of tying.


They are amazing! :sm24:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Railyn said:


> My dad sure didn't go as planned/ I had soup on the stove and buns in the breadmaker when DH had an event. He got his walker tangled up with a rocking chair and couldn't figure out how to get untangles. He ended up on his knees and then "froze"/ I helped him down to the floor and called for help. The firemen came and got him in a chair but when the ambulance came, I decided that he needed to go to the hospital. He was running a fever and really acting strange at the hospital. They ran all kinds of tests and couldn't find anything really wrong but after about 9 hours they decided to keep him overnight. So, I am home alone. Ate my dinner meal about midnight, baked off the rolls and now need to get to bed. I have to be up early, for me, and go to the hospital. I am hoping that he is just getting the cold that I have been fighting for a couple of days. Night all.


Hugs and prayers


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank goodness she wasn't seriously injured! Certainly they will take into consideration the excitement and age of DGD and not let this incident influence negatively her chances for next year. Glad you won't be rushed when they come over to do the tree.
> 
> I spent the day baking. Managed to get a pound cake, a NY Cheesecake (still have to put sour cream topping on it in another hour), Buttermilk Coconut pie, and candied almonds made. Also planned on chocolate chip cookies, coconut macaroons, and rice krispie treats but may hold off and do them later this week. Also have all the Christmas presents wrapped. Since the cheesecake, pound cake, and coconut pie all had long baking times once I would get them in the oven I'd sit at the dining room table and wrap gifts. Felt very efficient! LOL. DH then took me to Captain D's Seafood Restaurant and we had dinner. I'm a little tired now. When Hannah gets home from work she said she would sweep/vacuum and mop for me.
> 
> Tomorrow all I'll have to do is go to the printer to give the okay on the final proof for the book, put away my knitting/crafting stuff (just going to toss it into my craft room, make the dinner rolls, bake the ham, and dust the living room. Everyone will be coming over at 6:30ish. StepDD is fixing a veggie tray and oldest DD is bringing spinach dip w/crackers.


Have a wonderful time. Merry Christmas. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

So just when things have been going smoothly for the last few months.... physcho gran strikes. Serena's dad moved to Darwin around 6 months ago to live with his dad so we have been told, to sort out his life..... Anyway GM called my DD a few nights ago, "thinking of going up to Darwin to see son in January sometime and would like to take Serena. Ummm NO said DD way too far, no way. It is around 4000km from here... at the other end of Australia. So then was told she was being ridiculous and that he has rights you know. Yeah he does she says, not stopping him from seeing her, he hasnt seen her at all in 6 months, there has been no contact and he CHOSE to move that far away so he can fly back to his mum to see his daughter. Anyway I took DD to a solicitor today for some advice and she said nope you are correct it is WAY WAY too far at her age to be away from her mum. Good grief! Rant over. By the way it is a 4 and half hour flight just to give you all an idea of how far away.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> A boy and his dog. Having cuddles ❤❤❤
> Love these 2.


How special is that. A wonderful moment cauGht on film for all his KTP Aunties to share in.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks a Angelam. We did have fun and managed to get them home early as they still have school through the 23rd.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: Oh my, poor kid, hopefully she will settle and no more accidents for her. Grandma time is a good thing.


Yes, and it was so good for me to see there was no big bump or bruise. It was so cute to see how she handled it by smiling and using a wave of the hand while saying it was no big thing, or something to that effect. I told her she was a real pro, which she liked.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> My DGD is totally fine and brushed off the fall as if it was nothing.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you from our home.


Gorgeous photos! Are they real poinsettas? We have them here at this time of the year also.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> A friend and I decided she'd be the reverse this year, so I wished her a happy 26th! :sm23:


I LOVE that. Katiclaire said she enters the double digits this year, bUt doesn't want to so she's going back to 1. Of course DH added with a 0 on the end. Hope your friend has a happy 62.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Railyn said:


> My dad sure didn't go as planned/ I had soup on the stove and buns in the breadmaker when DH had an event. He got his walker tangled up with a rocking chair and couldn't figure out how to get untangles. He ended up on his knees and then "froze"/ I helped him down to the floor and called for help. The firemen came and got him in a chair but when the ambulance came, I decided that he needed to go to the hospital. He was running a fever and really acting strange at the hospital. They ran all kinds of tests and couldn't find anything really wrong but after about 9 hours they decided to keep him overnight. So, I am home alone. Ate my dinner meal about midnight, baked off the rolls and now need to get to bed. I have to be up early, for me, and go to the hospital. I am hoping that he is just getting the cold that I have been fighting for a couple of days. Night all.


Oh dear, I hope he is much better now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn said:


> My dad sure didn't go as planned/ I had soup on the stove and buns in the breadmaker when DH had an event. He got his walker tangled up with a rocking chair and couldn't figure out how to get untangles. He ended up on his knees and then "froze"/ I helped him down to the floor and called for help. The firemen came and got him in a chair but when the ambulance came, I decided that he needed to go to the hospital. He was running a fever and really acting strange at the hospital. They ran all kinds of tests and couldn't find anything really wrong but after about 9 hours they decided to keep him overnight. So, I am home alone. Ate my dinner meal about midnight, baked off the rolls and now need to get to bed. I have to be up early, for me, and go to the hospital. I am hoping that he is just getting the cold that I have been fighting for a couple of days. Night all.


Thinking of you and hoping your DH will be ok. Hoping you are ok but it is not easy being alone when something like this happens. Big Hugs dear and healing wishes for DH.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly now the weather forecast is 30c Christmas Eve and the same for Christmas Day and then 36c for Boxing Day ! Good grief I hope we dont get it all a day early. However I assume this forecast will change a few times over the next couple of days as usual. LOL


That really is a hot Christmas and hotter Boxing Day. Wow. 
Such a total opposite of what we are having. It is a winter wonderland here and very pretty but I had to miss my family get together in Ohio with not wanting to drive long distance in the snow...or give them this bug. I felt sorry I couldn't be there since I am the oldest sister and with mom and dad gone, felt I should have been there. They are all so sweet though and don't want me driving in these conditions. Besides, I might get down there and get stuck there. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> That really is a hot Christmas and hotter Boxing Day. Wow.
> Such a total opposite of what we are having. It is a winter wonderland here and very pretty but I had to miss my family get together in Ohio with not wanting to drive long distance in the snow...or give them this bug. I felt sorry I couldn't be there since I am the oldest sister and with mom and dad gone, felt I should have been there. They are all so sweet though and don't want me driving in these conditions. Besides, I might get down there and get stuck there. LOL


What a shame you had to miss out on the family get together but best to stay safe and also get well. Hope you are managing to fight that cough away.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> That really is a hot Christmas and hotter Boxing Day. Wow.
> Such a total opposite of what we are having. It is a winter wonderland here and very pretty but I had to miss my family get together in Ohio with not wanting to drive long distance in the snow...or give them this bug. I felt sorry I couldn't be there since I am the oldest sister and with mom and dad gone, felt I should have been there. They are all so sweet though and don't want me driving in these conditions. Besides, I might get down there and get stuck there. LOL


I dont mind if it gets to 30c but 36c is pushing it for a roast dinner. :sm06:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank goodness she wasn't seriously injured! Certainly they will take into consideration the excitement and age of DGD and not let this incident influence negatively her chances for next year. Glad you won't be rushed when they come over to do the tree.
> 
> I spent the day baking. Managed to get a pound cake, a NY Cheesecake (still have to put sour cream topping on it in another hour), Buttermilk Coconut pie, and candied almonds made. Also planned on chocolate chip cookies, coconut macaroons, and rice krispie treats but may hold off and do them later this week. Also have all the Christmas presents wrapped. Since the cheesecake, pound cake, and coconut pie all had long baking times once I would get them in the oven I'd sit at the dining room table and wrap gifts. Felt very efficient! LOL. DH then took me to Captain D's Seafood Restaurant and we had dinner. I'm a little tired now. When Hannah gets home from work she said she would sweep/vacuum and mop for me.
> 
> Tomorrow all I'll have to do is go to the printer to give the okay on the final proof for the book, put away my knitting/crafting stuff (just going to toss it into my craft room, make the dinner rolls, bake the ham, and dust the living room. Everyone will be coming over at 6:30ish. StepDD is fixing a veggie tray and oldest DD is bringing spinach dip w/crackers.


I hope you have a wonderful get together!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! We needed a temporary goalie, so geared up my bff at the time, she was a California girl, it was the funniest thing I've ever seen, she looked like the pilsbury dough boy in all that get up. lolol Poor Danette. But she stuck it out for a while.
> My mom put in roller skating lessons when I was 4 on Adak, so learning to ice skate at 8 was no big deal, taught myself in one day.
> When I did a year of high school in Kenai, the guys wanted me to play on their team, they'd never asked a girl to play on their team before, unfortunately I had to work so couldn't play, I should have nixed work and played the hockey. Oh well... The only sport I was really good at, in volleyball, coach would rotate me in to serve and rotate me out, had a killer serve, just couldn't do any of the rest worth a bean, basketball, I was good at free throws but forget understanding plays. lolol


I've got no hand-eye coordination so any sport that involves a bat/stick/club on the end of my arm is a no-go, however I CAN serve in tennis....but then can't hit anything back! I had the cheek to be Sports Champion in school for 3 years running (pardon the pun!) but that was down to no great competition (sorry to the rest of my year, but you were useless!) and the fact that I had long legs so I could run. Once played badminton with DH & his DB & DS and managed to get the shuttlecock stuck in my raquet! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> Holiday greetings to you all from a former regular to the Tea Party ! To Sam, Julie & Everyone, I send you the warmest of wishes for a wonderful holiday season & a New Year filled with health, happiness, and above all, PEACE ON EARTH !!!


Nice to see you back!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> My DGD is totally fine and brushed off the fall as if it was nothing.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you from our home.


What beautiful grandkids and what lovely Christmas decorations. Are you using that picture as a Christmas card?
Happy Christmas to all of you from the UK. I hope you have a wonderful time with your family.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My dad sure didn't go as planned/ I had soup on the stove and buns in the breadmaker when DH had an event. He got his walker tangled up with a rocking chair and couldn't figure out how to get untangles. He ended up on his knees and then "froze"/ I helped him down to the floor and called for help. The firemen came and got him in a chair but when the ambulance came, I decided that he needed to go to the hospital. He was running a fever and really acting strange at the hospital. They ran all kinds of tests and couldn't find anything really wrong but after about 9 hours they decided to keep him overnight. So, I am home alone. Ate my dinner meal about midnight, baked off the rolls and now need to get to bed. I have to be up early, for me, and go to the hospital. I am hoping that he is just getting the cold that I have been fighting for a couple of days. Night all.


Hope he recovers very quickly. You take care. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> So just when things have been going smoothly for the last few months.... physcho gran strikes. Serena's dad moved to Darwin around 6 months ago to live with his dad so we have been told, to sort out his life..... Anyway GM called my DD a few nights ago, "thinking of going up to Darwin to see son in January sometime and would like to take Serena. Ummm NO said DD way too far, no way. It is around 4000km from here... at the other end of Australia. So then was told she was being ridiculous and that he has rights you know. Yeah he does she says, not stopping him from seeing her, he hasnt seen her at all in 6 months, there has been no contact and he CHOSE to move that far away so he can fly back to his mum to see his daughter. Anyway I took DD to a solicitor today for some advice and she said nope you are correct it is WAY WAY too far at her age to be away from her mum. Good grief! Rant over. By the way it is a 4 and half hour flight just to give you all an idea of how far away.


Your psycho gran sounds as daft as ours! Glad your DD had the good sense to say no straight away.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

81brighteyes said:


> Oh, my! My mind is really disjointed again today. I forgot to add the glorious place that is 31 below is Bismarck, N. Dakota. I'm tired!!!


Oh my, I wonder what Bonnie is. Way too cold.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> What a shame you had to miss out on the family get together but best to stay safe and also get well. Hope you are managing to fight that cough away.


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> On our evening news tonight the legendary siren of the screen, Za za Gabor has passed aged 99. She had 9 husbands what a busy lady she was lol!


After 9 husbands, not sure I'd make it to 99! lol!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

A Christmas Season morning here in upstate NY. Just so pretty out I had to share.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Railyn said:


> My dad sure didn't go as planned/ I had soup on the stove and buns in the breadmaker when DH had an event. He got his walker tangled up with a rocking chair and couldn't figure out how to get untangles. He ended up on his knees and then "froze"/ I helped him down to the floor and called for help. The firemen came and got him in a chair but when the ambulance came, I decided that he needed to go to the hospital. He was running a fever and really acting strange at the hospital. They ran all kinds of tests and couldn't find anything really wrong but after about 9 hours they decided to keep him overnight. So, I am home alone. Ate my dinner meal about midnight, baked off the rolls and now need to get to bed. I have to be up early, for me, and go to the hospital. I am hoping that he is just getting the cold that I have been fighting for a couple of days. Night all.


Sorry to hear this Railyn. I hope DH is well enough to come home soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> After 9 husbands, not sure I'd make it to 99! lol!


She said she was a good housekeeper. She kept every house after her divorces. ????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Gorgeous photos! Are they real poinsettas? We have them here at this time of the year also.


Thank you, yep, they are real. Do yours grow outside? I just get mine from the garden store.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> So just when things have been going smoothly for the last few months.... physcho gran strikes. Serena's dad moved to Darwin around 6 months ago to live with his dad so we have been told, to sort out his life..... Anyway GM called my DD a few nights ago, "thinking of going up to Darwin to see son in January sometime and would like to take Serena. Ummm NO said DD way too far, no way. It is around 4000km from here... at the other end of Australia. So then was told she was being ridiculous and that he has rights you know. Yeah he does she says, not stopping him from seeing her, he hasnt seen her at all in 6 months, there has been no contact and he CHOSE to move that far away so he can fly back to his mum to see his daughter. Anyway I took DD to a solicitor today for some advice and she said nope you are correct it is WAY WAY too far at her age to be away from her mum. Good grief! Rant over. By the way it is a 4 and half hour flight just to give you all an idea of how far away.


Glad you got legal advice on that. Also glad DD stood up to psycho Gran, of course it's too far to take Serena, let her Dad fly down to her if he wants to see her so badly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> What a shame you had to miss out on the family get together but best to stay safe and also get well. Hope you are managing to fight that cough away.


The whole reason I have been up since about 4am is to keep from waking DH up with the coughing. Not bad now though and I feel it is clearing the lungs. Thinking today is the last day. Energy is returning and that is GREAT!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I dont mind if it gets to 30c but 36c is pushing it for a roast dinner. :sm06:


Oh dear, hoping it won't be too hot to cook your traditional meal.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> A Christmas Season morning here in upstate NY. Just so pretty out I had to share.


How pretty is that. A real winter wonderland. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, that is quite the spread you are putting on. I'll be doing prime rib and sides but nothing like your home baked goods. I should make a cheesecake. Nothing like homemade for that. It all sounds wonderful and I can just see everyone enjoying themselves so much. You put so much effort into it all and it will all be worth it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> How pretty is that. A real winter wonderland. Thanks for posting.


Thank you. Do you have snow too?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> She said she was a good housekeeper. She kept every house after her divorces. ????


Wise lady!! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. Do you have snow too?


No snow here or any chance of any over Christmas. It is still very mild at about 9c but really gray and miserable, A dreich day as Kate would say.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Glad you got legal advice on that. Also glad DD stood up to psycho Gran, of course it's too far to take Serena, let her Dad fly down to her if he wants to see her so badly.


That is great that your DD showed such wisdom and stood her ground. Bravo to her. That GM has some nerve.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So,glad to,see that Sam is ok and just at a wedding. Look forward to hearing all about it. 

I had better get off here and get all the presents found. Got the stockings stuffed today except the dog's. Need to get him something today. Precious little guy. I imagine this will be his last Christmas with us. I'm going to get him the dog diaper if it's not too late to find ones that fit him. Wanted to answer everyone, but need to lie down a bit. Big Hugs to everyone.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grandmapaula said:


> I'll definitely get pictures.
> 
> The movie was really great! Now I just have to wait for the DVD to come out
> :sm03: so that I can watch it looking for all the things that are clues to what's coming
> ...


Glad you enjoyed the movie , I enjoyed all the Harry Potter movies so I'm looking forward to seeing this on sometime 
Well done on getting all your pjs made to 
Would also like to wish you a happy birthday hope you have a lovely day ????????????????????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns, Joy!


That is the perfect card for Joy.

Just saw Sam's post about getting distracted and causing panic. I was hoping he hadn't come down with this bug. Not serious for me, but I'm sure wouldn't want him to have it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! We needed a temporary goalie, so geared up my bff at the time, she was a California girl, it was the funniest thing I've ever seen, she looked like the pilsbury dough boy in all that get up. lolol Poor Danette. But she stuck it out for a while.
> My mom put in roller skating lessons when I was 4 on Adak, so learning to ice skate at 8 was no big deal, taught myself in one day.
> When I did a year of high school in Kenai, the guys wanted me to play on their team, they'd never asked a girl to play on their team before, unfortunately I had to work so couldn't play, I should have nixed work and played the hockey. Oh well... The only sport I was really good at, in volleyball, coach would rotate me in to serve and rotate me out, had a killer serve, just couldn't do any of the rest worth a bean, basketball, I was good at free throws but forget understanding plays. lolol


 Some of my happiest memories going ice skating with my little brother late at night ,no one else about so we could skate as fast as we wanted ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> No snow here or any chance of any over Christmas. It is still very mild at about 9c but really gray and miserable, A dreich day as Kate would say.


At the moment we've actually got some sunshine!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Your DH continues to be in my prayers. Hope he is better by now, as I am a few days behind.
> 
> Joy, I was so pleased to read that you had so much food brought to you at Elm! I pray that it continues.
> 
> I am sure that there are other things that I had planned to comment on while reading last week's TP, but am not remembering them.


Thank you Tami I think he had some kind of bug/ virus as he is feeling a lot better and I feel terrible started yesterday with shakes , shivers head ache and achy joints on a good note I don feel sick anymore and I've managed to tale some tablets so they should help


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, we are hoping to go soon after Christmas, unless the weather changes our minds.
> 
> Sounds like fun was had by all, and good food, to go with it! What are sneakers? What a beautiful gift!


if you do go Tami I hope you have a wonderful trip


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> My DGD is totally fine and brushed off the fall as if it was nothing.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you from our home.


Beautiful pictures Daralene , your grandchildren look very happy and the tree looks lovely


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tami I think he had some kind of bug/ virus as he is feeling a lot better and I feel terrible started yesterday with shakes , shivers head ache and achy joints on a good note I don feel sick anymore and I've managed to tale some tablets so they should help


Hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome; you're way ahead of me. Did you crochet or knit? Now that is a great idea to do them for the pound. Our local pound is not even 1/2 a mile from us. I wonder if the dogs (or the cats at the cat one across the street) would tear them up? I'm sure MY puppies would! But maybe for the cat shelter...Either way; for humans or animals I won't get started until I get the holidays over with.


Gwen, I only started because when I cleaned flat back of car I found Q crochet hook I was going to give to thrift store! Hadnt thought about dogs tearing up mat. Just knew I probably couldn't sustain fun in crocheting 6' mat! Guess I'll do a prototype and bring it to pound and ask Mary if it works.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just noticed in the digest that it's Grandmapaula's birthday today.

Many Happy Returns Paula!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, beautiful grands, beautiful tree! Pic was so clear, nice.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, sorry about psycho gran. Glad you got legal counseling.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> After 9 husbands, not sure I'd make it to 99! lol!


Love the humor!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> A Christmas Season morning here in upstate NY. Just so pretty out I had to share.


Daralene, I'm glad you find the snow pretty. I only find snow pretty if its 15 miles away, atop the Sierras!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> No snow here or any chance of any over Christmas. It is still very mild at about 9c but really gray and miserable, A dreich day as Kate would say.


No chance of snow here either . Going to be mild over Christmas. We usually get snow January/ February nearly always have it on my birthday 
Remember son saying when he was little how lucky I was to get all this snow for my birthday as I stood at a bottom of a hill in the freezing cold wishing I was at home with a cup of coffee in my hands


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Paula, Have a very Happy Birthday.
Marilyn, healing energy sent for DH.
I'm on toe decreases for sock so will finish today.
Has anyone tried Himalayan salt lamp? Did it help pain/mood/insomnia? I'm a sucker for alternative medicine and I'm interested in lamp, but don't want to buy another flash in the pan doesn't work item.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Hope you feel better very soon.


Thank you .I'm curled up on the couch feeling very tired think I'm going to shut my eyes for a while


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank goodness she wasn't seriously injured! Certainly they will take into consideration the excitement and age of DGD and not let this incident influence negatively her chances for next year. Glad you won't be rushed when they come over to do the tree.
> 
> I spent the day baking. Managed to get a pound cake, a NY Cheesecake (still have to put sour cream topping on it in another hour), Buttermilk Coconut pie, and candied almonds made. Also planned on chocolate chip cookies, coconut macaroons, and rice krispie treats but may hold off and do them later this week. Also have all the Christmas presents wrapped. Since the cheesecake, pound cake, and coconut pie all had long baking times once I would get them in the oven I'd sit at the dining room table and wrap gifts. Felt very efficient! LOL. DH then took me to Captain D's Seafood Restaurant and we had dinner. I'm a little tired now. When Hannah gets home from work she said she would sweep/vacuum and mop for me.
> 
> Tomorrow all I'll have to do is go to the printer to give the okay on the final proof for the book, put away my knitting/crafting stuff (just going to toss it into my craft room, make the dinner rolls, bake the ham, and dust the living room. Everyone will be coming over at 6:30ish. StepDD is fixing a veggie tray and oldest DD is bringing spinach dip w/crackers.


Gee, you were really busy. Is all that baking going to make it through to Christmas with a man around the house :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> Holiday greetings to you all from a former regular to the Tea Party ! To Sam, Julie & Everyone, I send you the warmest of wishes for a wonderful holiday season & a New Year filled with health, happiness, and above all, PEACE ON EARTH !!!


Same to you and we miss you - hope you come back again real soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My DGD is totally fine and brushed off the fall as if it was nothing.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you from our home.


Merry Christmas to you - the DGC are beautiful!

Your home looks so warm and inviting!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> On our evening news tonight the legendary siren of the screen, Za za Gabor has passed aged 99. She had 9 husbands what a busy lady she was lol!


I saw that - one of her sayings was that she was a great housekeeper - every time she got rid of a husband, she kept the house !

(Daralene and I each posted this - but worth repeating, it's so cute; but only in the Zsa Zsa accent.)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My dad sure didn't go as planned/ I had soup on the stove and buns in the breadmaker when DH had an event. He got his walker tangled up with a rocking chair and couldn't figure out how to get untangles. He ended up on his knees and then "froze"/ I helped him down to the floor and called for help. The firemen came and got him in a chair but when the ambulance came, I decided that he needed to go to the hospital. He was running a fever and really acting strange at the hospital. They ran all kinds of tests and couldn't find anything really wrong but after about 9 hours they decided to keep him overnight. So, I am home alone. Ate my dinner meal about midnight, baked off the rolls and now need to get to bed. I have to be up early, for me, and go to the hospital. I am hoping that he is just getting the cold that I have been fighting for a couple of days. Night all.


I hope Ray is better soon. Such a scare for you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> So just when things have been going smoothly for the last few months.... physcho gran strikes. Serena's dad moved to Darwin around 6 months ago to live with his dad so we have been told, to sort out his life..... Anyway GM called my DD a few nights ago, "thinking of going up to Darwin to see son in January sometime and would like to take Serena. Ummm NO said DD way too far, no way. It is around 4000km from here... at the other end of Australia. So then was told she was being ridiculous and that he has rights you know. Yeah he does she says, not stopping him from seeing her, he hasnt seen her at all in 6 months, there has been no contact and he CHOSE to move that far away so he can fly back to his mum to see his daughter. Anyway I took DD to a solicitor today for some advice and she said nope you are correct it is WAY WAY too far at her age to be away from her mum. Good grief! Rant over. By the way it is a 4 and half hour flight just to give you all an idea of how far away.


That's just crazy. It's good she didn't let the crazy woman bully her & I'm glad the lawyer says no too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That really is a hot Christmas and hotter Boxing Day. Wow.
> Such a total opposite of what we are having. It is a winter wonderland here and very pretty but I had to miss my family get together in Ohio with not wanting to drive long distance in the snow...or give them this bug. I felt sorry I couldn't be there since I am the oldest sister and with mom and dad gone, felt I should have been there. They are all so sweet though and don't want me driving in these conditions. Besides, I might get down there and get stuck there. LOL


Sorry you had to miss the family get together but I'm sure they understand not being able to travel in the nasty weather & they wouldn't want to catch your "bug" if you are still contagious


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning all☺

9:30am and I am caught up. Jodi is on the phone and she is coming down in a bit and we will wrap gifts and watch movies. Love having such a good friend so close by. 

Will check in later on. ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, and it was so good for me to see there was no big bump or bruise. It was so cute to see how she handled it by smiling and using a wave of the hand while saying it was no big thing, or something to that effect. I told her she was a real pro, which she liked.


 :sm24: She did well!

We woke up to 21F temperature. Bleah. Bub has to go the lab for blood work (routine before a regular checkup) and go by to get his phone as he left it in E's car yesterday when we went with them to lunch. A few anxious moments until we knew where it was.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my, I wonder what Bonnie is. Way too cold.


We were -36C/-34F yesterday morning but by suppertime were -3C/29F with crazy winds If you don't like the weather in Saskatchewan, wait a few minutes????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> A Christmas Season morning here in upstate NY. Just so pretty out I had to share.


Beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well done on your win. And we won too! A relief as it should have been an easy win after the first 2 days.


Thank you! Congratulations on yours!!! 
When one of our players got a touchdown, he jumped into the huge Salvation Army bucket at the end of the field, lol he said if there was a fine for it, he'd match the fine to the league and put it to the charity. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> She said she was a good housekeeper. She kept every house after her divorces. ????


???????? she must have been quite the old dame! It said on the news she was the first "reality " star, she really was famous being famous.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hugs and joy to all who have recently celebrated birthdays. Hope it was a great day and was enjoyed.
> 
> Went along to the village craft group and met a very independent 103 year old lady who is still lives on her own and gets around, slowly, with just a walker. Hope I remain as good as her.


Wow! 103 and living on her own is fabulous! Just think of all the things, good and bad, that she's seen in her lifetime.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> At the moment we've actually got some sunshine!


????At 9am it's still black as night here so will have to wait & see


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tami I think he had some kind of bug/ virus as he is feeling a lot better and I feel terrible started yesterday with shakes , shivers head ache and achy joints on a good note I don feel sick anymore and I've managed to tale some tablets so they should help


I'm glad he's feeling better, hope you're better soon


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My DGD is totally fine and brushed off the fall as if it was nothing.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you from our home.


What a lovely photo of your grandchildren and your tree is so pretty. A very Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Paula, Have a very Happy Birthday.
> Marilyn, healing energy sent for DH.
> I'm on toe decreases for sock so will finish today.
> Has anyone tried Himalayan salt lamp? Did it help pain/mood/insomnia? I'm a sucker for alternative medicine and I'm interested in lamp, but don't want to buy another flash in the pan doesn't work item.


I have a salt lamp, DS1 &family gave it to me a few years ago for Christmas. It's very pretty but I don't know if it really does anything. I have it sitting beside my chair in the livingroom


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you .I'm curled up on the couch feeling very tired think I'm going to shut my eyes for a while


Have a good rest & hopefully wake up much better


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sneakers are an Ukrainian dish- crepes filled with a cottage cheese mixture, then baked with a sauce made of cream, butter & onions. I've never made them before but they are served st various functions here.


I've never heard of them served with a sauce but it sure sounds good. Mom used to make hers with sweetened cottage cheese and raisins. I just loved them. I wouldn't mind the recipe for yours (when you have a minute, of course (lol)).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hope he recovers very quickly. You take care. {{{hugs}}}


Railyn, hope you get good news at the hospital. Blessings.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Your psycho gran sounds as daft as ours! Glad your DD had the good sense to say no straight away.


Indeed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> On our evening news tonight the legendary siren of the screen, Za za Gabor has passed aged 99. She had 9 husbands what a busy lady she was lol!


I'm sorry to hear that. She was quite the entertainer. I can still hear her saying "dahling" :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kimber is driving me crazy as I try to read this morning, keeps jumping up & bringing me toys to throw for her. She thinks if I'm sitting st the table I should be Playing. DS dropped her off at 6 am, he's off to Saskatoon to see kidney specialist I hope he gets good news. He's back to work tomorrow. He took Kimber to be spayed on Thursday, she seems to have recovered well. It's almost a shame not to have pups from such a pretty & good natured dog but I don't want the work!
Well, I better get off my backside & get the rest of the gifts wrapped , then I think I'm almost ready for Christmas


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My dad sure didn't go as planned/ I had soup on the stove and buns in the breadmaker when DH had an event. He got his walker tangled up with a rocking chair and couldn't figure out how to get untangles. He ended up on his knees and then "froze"/ I helped him down to the floor and called for help. The firemen came and got him in a chair but when the ambulance came, I decided that he needed to go to the hospital. He was running a fever and really acting strange at the hospital. They ran all kinds of tests and couldn't find anything really wrong but after about 9 hours they decided to keep him overnight. So, I am home alone. Ate my dinner meal about midnight, baked off the rolls and now need to get to bed. I have to be up early, for me, and go to the hospital. I am hoping that he is just getting the cold that I have been fighting for a couple of days. Night all.


I do hope he will be okay.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you, yep, they are real. Do yours grow outside? I just get mine from the garden store.


I like poinsettias but stopped buying them a long time ago as I can't keep them alive. :sm03: I'm not sure why.

The snow scene is lovely, but yes, good idea not to travel in it. Hope you are feeling better by the minute.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So,glad to,see that Sam is ok and just at a wedding. Look forward to hearing all about it.
> 
> I had better get off here and get all the presents found. Got the stockings stuffed today except the dog's. Need to get him something today. Precious little guy. I imagine this will be his last Christmas with us. I'm going to get him the dog diaper if it's not too late to find ones that fit him. Wanted to answer everyone, but need to lie down a bit. Big Hugs to everyone.


Aww, sweet old dog...ours had his own stocking, too. He was always so funny sticking his nose in to see what he got from Santa. LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, and it was so good for me to see there was no big bump or bruise. It was so cute to see how she handled it by smiling and using a wave of the hand while saying it was no big thing, or something to that effect. I told her she was a real pro, which she liked.


She's definitely on her way to being a pro, getting the lumps and bumps to prove it. lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> She said she was a good housekeeper. She kept every house after her divorces. ????


Too funny. I think she kept a lot of diamonds too. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That really is a hot Christmas and hotter Boxing Day. Wow.
> Such a total opposite of what we are having. It is a winter wonderland here and very pretty but I had to miss my family get together in Ohio with not wanting to drive long distance in the snow...or give them this bug. I felt sorry I couldn't be there since I am the oldest sister and with mom and dad gone, felt I should have been there. They are all so sweet though and don't want me driving in these conditions. Besides, I might get down there and get stuck there. LOL


It's hard to miss the family get together, but better that you recover fully, especially with going to Panama and such. 
It was a high of 20 yesterday I think, today is a high of 36F and tomorrow it's to get to 45F whoohoo, heatwave. lol 
I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've got no hand-eye coordination so any sport that involves a bat/stick/club on the end of my arm is a no-go, however I CAN serve in tennis....but then can't hit anything back! I had the cheek to be Sports Champion in school for 3 years running (pardon the pun!) but that was down to no great competition (sorry to the rest of my year, but you were useless!) and the fact that I had long legs so I could run. Once played badminton with DH & his DB & DS and managed to get the shuttlecock stuck in my raquet! :sm06: :sm09:


LOL! Well at least I'm in good company, but I couldn't run to save my life, I could do hurdles, but couldn't run in between them worth a crap. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My dad sure didn't go as planned/ I had soup on the stove and buns in the breadmaker when DH had an event. He got his walker tangled up with a rocking chair and couldn't figure out how to get untangles. He ended up on his knees and then "froze"/ I helped him down to the floor and called for help. The firemen came and got him in a chair but when the ambulance came, I decided that he needed to go to the hospital. He was running a fever and really acting strange at the hospital. They ran all kinds of tests and couldn't find anything really wrong but after about 9 hours they decided to keep him overnight. So, I am home alone. Ate my dinner meal about midnight, baked off the rolls and now need to get to bed. I have to be up early, for me, and go to the hospital. I am hoping that he is just getting the cold that I have been fighting for a couple of days. Night all.


Oh dear, I hope it's nothing more than a cold or such. Do take care of yourself also. Hugs!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pictures; the grandkids are lovely and your tree is also. How nice that they got to help decorate.


Cashmeregma said:


> My DGD is totally fine and brushed off the fall as if it was nothing.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you from our home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Paula. Hope it's a great day for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, I'm glad you find the snow pretty. I only find snow pretty if its 15 miles away, atop the Sierras!


I'm with you. We have snow here too but we also had rain on Saturday and then it froze yesterday so now we have ice-covered snow :sm13: I hope the streets are clear because I do have to go out today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> So just when things have been going smoothly for the last few months.... physcho gran strikes. Serena's dad moved to Darwin around 6 months ago to live with his dad so we have been told, to sort out his life..... Anyway GM called my DD a few nights ago, "thinking of going up to Darwin to see son in January sometime and would like to take Serena. Ummm NO said DD way too far, no way. It is around 4000km from here... at the other end of Australia. So then was told she was being ridiculous and that he has rights you know. Yeah he does she says, not stopping him from seeing her, he hasnt seen her at all in 6 months, there has been no contact and he CHOSE to move that far away so he can fly back to his mum to see his daughter. Anyway I took DD to a solicitor today for some advice and she said nope you are correct it is WAY WAY too far at her age to be away from her mum. Good grief! Rant over. By the way it is a 4 and half hour flight just to give you all an idea of how far away.


Oh dear, that woman is crazy, and does she really think that Serena would just willingly get on a plane and go that far from her mommy for an extended period of time with not problem and not be crying for her mommy within a few hours? I'm glad that your daughter said no right off the bat, because she's definitely not being ridiculous.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kimber is driving me crazy as I try to read this morning, keeps jumping up & bringing me toys to throw for her. She thinks if I'm sitting st the table I should be Playing. DS dropped her off at 6 am, he's off to Saskatoon to see kidney specialist I hope he gets good news. He's back to work tomorrow. He took Kimber to be spayed on Thursday, she seems to have recovered well. It's almost a shame not to have pups from such a pretty & good natured dog but I don't want the work!
> Well, I better get off my backside & get the rest of the gifts wrapped , then I think I'm almost ready for Christmas


I hope he gets good news as well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> After 9 husbands, not sure I'd make it to 99! lol!


 :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this Railyn. Will be keeping you both in my prayers.


Railyn said:


> My dad sure didn't go as planned/ I had soup on the stove and buns in the breadmaker when DH had an event. He got his walker tangled up with a rocking chair and couldn't figure out how to get untangles. He ended up on his knees and then "froze"/ I helped him down to the floor and called for help. The firemen came and got him in a chair but when the ambulance came, I decided that he needed to go to the hospital. He was running a fever and really acting strange at the hospital. They ran all kinds of tests and couldn't find anything really wrong but after about 9 hours they decided to keep him overnight. So, I am home alone. Ate my dinner meal about midnight, baked off the rolls and now need to get to bed. I have to be up early, for me, and go to the hospital. I am hoping that he is just getting the cold that I have been fighting for a couple of days. Night all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good that you went to see a solicitor and that they confirmed the "NO". That woman must have a screw loose. Has DD been receiving any child support from the jerk? I sure hope so. I also hope she has any other legal issues that may arise from him or psycho GM already taken care of. It sounds as if off and on it they could raise some ugly issues again. What an idiot to think it would be okay to take Serena _especially_ at Christmas!


sugarsugar said:


> So just when things have been going smoothly for the last few months.... physcho gran strikes. Serena's dad moved to Darwin around 6 months ago to live with his dad so we have been told, to sort out his life..... Anyway GM called my DD a few nights ago, "thinking of going up to Darwin to see son in January sometime and would like to take Serena. Ummm NO said DD way too far, no way. It is around 4000km from here... at the other end of Australia. So then was told she was being ridiculous and that he has rights you know. Yeah he does she says, not stopping him from seeing her, he hasnt seen her at all in 6 months, there has been no contact and he CHOSE to move that far away so he can fly back to his mum to see his daughter. Anyway I took DD to a solicitor today for some advice and she said nope you are correct it is WAY WAY too far at her age to be away from her mum. Good grief! Rant over. By the way it is a 4 and half hour flight just to give you all an idea of how far away.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is beautiful.


Cashmeregma said:


> A Christmas Season morning here in upstate NY. Just so pretty out I had to share.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Daralene. It certainly isn't like the Christmas dinners I used to do but with having to juggle around dates, travel plans, ex-husband time with grandkids, in-laws of StepDD, etc. it is just what it is. Something simple and quick. It will be fun.


Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, that is quite the spread you are putting on. I'll be doing prime rib and sides but nothing like your home baked goods. I should make a cheesecake. Nothing like homemade for that. It all sounds wonderful and I can just see everyone enjoying themselves so much. You put so much effort into it all and it will all be worth it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Paula!!! So glad you're here!


KateB said:


> Just noticed in the digest that it's Grandmapaula's birthday today.
> 
> Many Happy Returns Paula!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd be interested to know about the salt lamp also. Will be "listening" for feedback.


sassafras123 said:


> Paula, Have a very Happy Birthday.
> Marilyn, healing energy sent for DH.
> I'm on toe decreases for sock so will finish today.
> Has anyone tried Himalayan salt lamp? Did it help pain/mood/insomnia? I'm a sucker for alternative medicine and I'm interested in lamp, but don't want to buy another flash in the pan doesn't work item.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No it won't but I'll be making more cookies this week after tonight's get together.


budasha said:


> Gee, you were really busy. Is all that baking going to make it through to Christmas with a man around the house :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same here re: the poinsettias. I have been very tempted this year but so far have resisted. I keep telling myself "self...you'll just kill it!"


Sorlenna said:


> I like poinsettias but stopped buying them a long time ago as I can't keep them alive. :sm03: I'm not sure why.
> 
> The snow scene is lovely, but yes, good idea not to travel in it. Hope you are feeling better by the minute.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Guess I need to go start the first batch of dough for rolls. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> A Christmas Season morning here in upstate NY. Just so pretty out I had to share.


That is pretty though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> She said she was a good housekeeper. She kept every house after her divorces. ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Some of my happiest memories going ice skating with my little brother late at night ,no one else about so we could skate as fast as we wanted ????


Absolutely! But you have to bundled up good for that, I know that was cold. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tami I think he had some kind of bug/ virus as he is feeling a lot better and I feel terrible started yesterday with shakes , shivers head ache and achy joints on a good note I don feel sick anymore and I've managed to tale some tablets so they should help


Eww, glad it seems to have passed, but take it easy for a bit to make sure it doesn't make a reappearance.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, PAULA*


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you for answer on salt lamp. I want it to be a miracle clue, but you are right, don't know as it would do anything.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sneakers=trainers here so not something we would ever want to eat!


And we call sneakers for our feet sneakers! I thought maybe they were something similar to our peiroghi


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And we call sneakers for our feet sneakers! I thought maybe they were something similar to our peiroghi


No, quite different from peroxide.

This is similar to what is made here. I can post my recipe if anyone thinks they would try it. No dill in mine & sauce has cream & onions, not just butter(that wouldn't be fattening enough????????)

http://www.claudiascookbook.com/2010/06/23/nalysnyky/


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday, Paula


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My dad sure didn't go as planned/ I had soup on the stove and buns in the breadmaker when DH had an event. He got his walker tangled up with a rocking chair and couldn't figure out how to get untangles. He ended up on his knees and then "froze"/ I helped him down to the floor and called for help. The firemen came and got him in a chair but when the ambulance came, I decided that he needed to go to the hospital. He was running a fever and really acting strange at the hospital. They ran all kinds of tests and couldn't find anything really wrong but after about 9 hours they decided to keep him overnight. So, I am home alone. Ate my dinner meal about midnight, baked off the rolls and now need to get to bed. I have to be up early, for me, and go to the hospital. I am hoping that he is just getting the cold that I have been fighting for a couple of days. Night all.


Sending prayers for you both.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> So just when things have been going smoothly for the last few months.... physcho gran strikes. Serena's dad moved to Darwin around 6 months ago to live with his dad so we have been told, to sort out his life..... Anyway GM called my DD a few nights ago, "thinking of going up to Darwin to see son in January sometime and would like to take Serena. Ummm NO said DD way too far, no way. It is around 4000km from here... at the other end of Australia. So then was told she was being ridiculous and that he has rights you know. Yeah he does she says, not stopping him from seeing her, he hasnt seen her at all in 6 months, there has been no contact and he CHOSE to move that far away so he can fly back to his mum to see his daughter. Anyway I took DD to a solicitor today for some advice and she said nope you are correct it is WAY WAY too far at her age to be away from her mum. Good grief! Rant over. By the way it is a 4 and half hour flight just to give you all an idea of how far away.


 :sm06:


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Railyn said:


> My dad sure didn't go as planned/ I had soup on the stove and buns in the breadmaker when DH had an event. He got his walker tangled up with a rocking chair and couldn't figure out how to get untangles. He ended up on his knees and then "froze"/ I helped him down to the floor and called for help. The firemen came and got him in a chair but when the ambulance came, I decided that he needed to go to the hospital. He was running a fever and really acting strange at the hospital. They ran all kinds of tests and couldn't find anything really wrong but after about 9 hours they decided to keep him overnight. So, I am home alone. Ate my dinner meal about midnight, baked off the rolls and now need to get to bed. I have to be up early, for me, and go to the hospital. I am hoping that he is just getting the cold that I have been fighting for a couple of days. Night all.


what a nerve wracking episode. I hope they have some answers for you today.
Hugs,
Evelyn


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well,I got almost all the gifts wrapped, just some frozen pies & a mini Christmas loaf to wrap & a hat for my nephew that still need the crown knit, I was giving him $$ & decided to do a hat to go with.
I got the ends darned on GDs sweater & it's wrapped. It really is cream with a gold thread although the photo doesn't look like that. The entrechat doesn't have long sleeves but it seems to me if it's cool enough. To need a sweater, it needs long sleeves


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No, quite different from peroxide.
> 
> This is similar to what is made here. I can post my recipe if anyone thinks they would try it. No dill in mine & sauce has cream & onions, not just butter(that wouldn't be fattening enough????????)
> 
> http://www.claudiascookbook.com/2010/06/23/nalysnyky/


Yes, Bonnie, I would like yours. Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wondering if I can get my phone to cooperate?
:- the roses and Gardenias that Fan brought me yesterday, 
and the sunrise about three days ago- I have been struggling to work out why I could not download anything!
Beautiful clear summer's morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well,I got almost all the gifts wrapped, just some frozen pies & a mini Christmas loaf to wrap & a hat for my nephew that still need the crown knit, I was giving him $$ & decided to do a hat to go with.
> I got the ends darned on GDs sweater & it's wrapped. It really is cream with a gold thread although the photo doesn't look like that. The entrechat doesn't have long sleeves but it seems to me if it's cool enough. To need a sweater, it needs long sleeves


Very pretty, Bonnie.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Paula, Have a very Happy Birthday.
> Marilyn, healing energy sent for DH.
> I'm on toe decreases for sock so will finish today.
> Has anyone tried Himalayan salt lamp? Did it help pain/mood/insomnia? I'm a sucker for alternative medicine and I'm interested in lamp, but don't want to buy another flash in the pan doesn't work item.


I have a salt lamp. Actually I have 2. I can't swear to them being therapeutic beyond the fact that they are soothing to look at.
My understanding is the size of the lamp has to be large enough to effect the size of space they are in, or some such thing.
I keep one on all the time.
Evelyn


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Happy Birthday Paula.

Daralene, Great looking grands you have. The tree is beautiful. I love the bubble lights. We used to have some when I was a child and I really miss them. I keep saying I am going to get some but never have.

I have had some excitement for the day. I could hear a siren earlier and it kept getting closer. Well being on a main road and near a fire station I didn't think much of it until it started slowing down. I looked out the window and here they are pulling into the parking area, all the way to my end. Turns out the neighbor had stepped outside and ended up slipping on the ice, hurting her back. The paramedic came over to warn me of the ice and to be careful if I was going to be out. Fortunately I had already spied the ice when I checked my mail. Not a fun time.
My DD1 sent me a message earlier that her power had gone off. Not sure if her weather may have been a factor but it was -14 at the time. BRRR
Evelyn


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Evelyn, hope your neighbor is okay and glad you were notified of the dangers.

Beautiful flowers, Julie. I have always liked the scent of gardenias and used to have one as a house plant that I quite enjoyed.

Love that sweater, Bonnie--would like to have one that style for myself!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> So just when things have been going smoothly for the last few months.... physcho gran strikes. Serena's dad moved to Darwin around 6 months ago to live with his dad so we have been told, to sort out his life..... Anyway GM called my DD a few nights ago, "thinking of going up to Darwin to see son in January sometime and would like to take Serena. Ummm NO said DD way too far, no way. It is around 4000km from here... at the other end of Australia. So then was told she was being ridiculous and that he has rights you know. Yeah he does she says, not stopping him from seeing her, he hasnt seen her at all in 6 months, there has been no contact and he CHOSE to move that far away so he can fly back to his mum to see his daughter. Anyway I took DD to a solicitor today for some advice and she said nope you are correct it is WAY WAY too far at her age to be away from her mum. Good grief! Rant over. By the way it is a 4 and half hour flight just to give you all an idea of how far away.


Stick to your guns, and make her visits supervised to ensure that she does not do it on one of her times


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Evelyn, hope your neighbor is okay and glad you were notified of the dangers.
> 
> Beautiful flowers, Julie. I have always liked the scent of gardenias and used to have one as a house plant that I quite enjoyed.
> 
> Love that sweater, Bonnie--would like to have on that style for myself!


 :sm24: They are lovely, pity they bruise so easily.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy birthday Paula. I hope your special day is filled with many blessings and lots of love and happiness.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I dont mind if it gets to 30c but 36c is pushing it for a roast dinner. :sm06:


My family generally does a cold meat, prawn and salad feast Christmas Day as Queensland is quite hot that day


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

2:30pm and I have spent most if the day wrapping presents and deciding if they are from me or Santa. ????????????

Tonight is Karate and belt grading. So he hew I'll get his belt tonight as long as he performs all 3 Katas. ????????????

Gage is out of school in 40 minutes so I have to put all the gifts and wrapping paper and stuff away. Will check in later.????


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> A Christmas Season morning here in upstate NY. Just so pretty out I had to share.


Thank you. Beautiful scenery


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> The whole reason I have been up since about 4am is to keep from waking DH up with the coughing. Not bad now though and I feel it is clearing the lungs. Thinking today is the last day. Energy is returning and that is GREAT!


Mmmm, wonder if you can get mulledberry leaves, either fresh or dried. This makes a great hot/cold tea (naturally very sweet, but high in vitamin c) which helps with coughs. I have found this helps chase away lingering colds for me.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you enjoyed the movie , I enjoyed all the Harry Potter movies so I'm looking forward to seeing this on sometime
> Well done on getting all your pjs made to
> Would also like to wish you a happy birthday hope you have a lovely day ????????????????????


I think you all just solved my last pressie dilemma, thanks


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, I only started because when I cleaned flat back of car I found Q crochet hook I was going to give to thrift store! Hadnt thought about dogs tearing up mat. Just knew I probably couldn't sustain fun in crocheting 6' mat! Guess I'll do a prototype and bring it to pound and ask Mary if it works.


Also good for homeless as it is light weight barrier between ground and them selves or what ever they own and the small mats are good for any who do have dogs for the dog


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a salt lamp, DS1 &family gave it to me a few years ago for Christmas. It's very pretty but I don't know if it really does anything. I have it sitting beside my chair in the livingroom


The heated salt is supposed to give off something beneficial to your health, not sure what, but they are pretty regardless. In Queensland, if not running, have to be wrapped in plastic to prevent sweating of salt.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 2:30pm and I have spent most if the day wrapping presents and deciding if they are from me or Santa. ????????????
> 
> Tonight is Karate and belt grading. So he hew I'll get his belt tonight as long as he performs all 3 Katas. ????????????
> 
> Gage is out of school in 40 minutes so I have to put all the gifts and wrapping paper and stuff away. Will check in later.????


Go Gage, keep focus and you will get that next grading and belt. Good luck


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well,I got almost all the gifts wrapped, just some frozen pies & a mini Christmas loaf to wrap & a hat for my nephew that still need the crown knit, I was giving him $$ & decided to do a hat to go with.
> I got the ends darned on GDs sweater & it's wrapped. It really is cream with a gold thread although the photo doesn't look like that. The entrechat doesn't have long sleeves but it seems to me if it's cool enough. To need a sweater, it needs long sleeves


Sweater looks really nice Bonnie I like the added sleeves . 
How did it go for your son ?

Mishka has a new baby ( stuffed toy) poor thing has been washed and more washed :sm01:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well,I got almost all the gifts wrapped, just some frozen pies & a mini Christmas loaf to wrap & a hat for my nephew that still need the crown knit, I was giving him $$ & decided to do a hat to go with.
> I got the ends darned on GDs sweater & it's wrapped. It really is cream with a gold thread although the photo doesn't look like that. The entrechat doesn't have long sleeves but it seems to me if it's cool enough. To need a sweater, it needs long sleeves


That is very nice. I'm done except for my brother's gift. Every year, I give him gift cards for golf and/or books. I wanted to do something different this year but I am stuck. Still racking my brain. Those are the only hobbies he has. He has more sweaters and jackets than he needs and even my SIL hasn't come up with an answer for me. Looks like another gift card. :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wondering if I can get my phone to cooperate?
> :- the roses and Gardenias that Fan brought me yesterday,
> and the sunrise about three days ago- I have been struggling to work out why I could not download anything!
> Beautiful clear summer's morning.


Such lovely flowers and beautiful sunrise. Julie, I love the table the flowers are sitting on. Beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> Happy Birthday Paula.
> 
> Daralene, Great looking grands you have. The tree is beautiful. I love the bubble lights. We used to have some when I was a child and I really miss them. I keep saying I am going to get some but never have.
> 
> ...


Firemen are the greatest. We had some stop on the way back from a fire to help a senior shovel her sidewalk. Not part of their duties but they saw her struggling. It was good of them to warn you of the danger.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

To Kathy Hinkle and KateB thank you both very much for your cards received this morning.
Kathy H, the crochet wreath is lovely, thank you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tami I think he had some kind of bug/ virus as he is feeling a lot better and I feel terrible started yesterday with shakes , shivers head ache and achy joints on a good note I don feel sick anymore and I've managed to tale some tablets so they should help


Glad DH is feeling better. Don't you go down with the same thing, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 2:30pm and I have spent most if the day wrapping presents and deciding if they are from me or Santa. ????????????
> 
> Tonight is Karate and belt grading. So he hew I'll get his belt tonight as long as he performs all 3 Katas. ????????????
> 
> Gage is out of school in 40 minutes so I have to put all the gifts and wrapping paper and stuff away. Will check in later.????


Sounds like a jolly good day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Such lovely flowers and beautiful sunrise. Julie, I love the table the flowers are sitting on. Beautiful.


 :sm24: I love it too- it is a Regency Sewing Table c.1815, known to the family as Swannie's Table. Miss Swan was the daughter of Missionaries in China, who lived in Aberfoyle village in later years, she taught my dad all about Tilly Lanterns when he was about 7- a skill he used almost till the end of his life.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well,I got almost all the gifts wrapped, just some frozen pies & a mini Christmas loaf to wrap & a hat for my nephew that still need the crown knit, I was giving him $$ & decided to do a hat to go with.
> I got the ends darned on GDs sweater & it's wrapped. It really is cream with a gold thread although the photo doesn't look like that. The entrechat doesn't have long sleeves but it seems to me if it's cool enough. To need a sweater, it needs long sleeves


That's lovely and I'm sure GD will love it. I agree, long sleeves are needed. Did you pass along where you got the pattern?

Thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wondering if I can get my phone to cooperate?
> :- the roses and Gardenias that Fan brought me yesterday,
> and the sunrise about three days ago- I have been struggling to work out why I could not download anything!
> Beautiful clear summer's morning.


Both photos are lovely.

I'm hoping for some sunshine tomorrow after a day of clouds and 16F temperature - windchill factor has it below 0F.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

EJS said:


> I have a salt lamp. Actually I have 2. I can't swear to them being therapeutic beyond the fact that they are soothing to look at.
> My understanding is the size of the lamp has to be large enough to effect the size of space they are in, or some such thing.
> I keep one on all the time.
> Evelyn


I found one cheap at Tuesday Morning so I have it sitting on the table next to me and the computer. I'm not sure it has any other therapeutic qualilty other than "a nice glow".


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

EJS said:


> Happy Birthday Paula.
> 
> Daralene, Great looking grands you have. The tree is beautiful. I love the bubble lights. We used to have some when I was a child and I really miss them. I keep saying I am going to get some but never have.
> 
> ...


That's darn cold for your area to have ice and is your DD1 in your area also? That's way cold for you---we expect it up here, but I'm already tired of it - I just need some sunshine.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

EJS said:


> Happy Birthday Paula.
> 
> Daralene, Great looking grands you have. The tree is beautiful. I love the bubble lights. We used to have some when I was a child and I really miss them. I keep saying I am going to get some but never have.
> 
> ...


That is close by - hope she's doing okay and not hurt too badly. It will be tough for her to get out of bed tomorrow - always seems worse the second day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Both photos are lovely.
> 
> I'm hoping for some sunshine tomorrow after a day of clouds and 16F temperature - windchill factor has it below 0F.


Thank you, Rookie- will there be snow?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Rookie- will there be snow?


We already have a layer on the ground and it's not going anywhere with the cold weather we're having - it's supposed to warm up some which means slushy dirty snow/mud - it would be nice to have a nice clean white blanket covering up the ugliness.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy birthday Paula????????????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We already have a layer on the ground and it's not going anywhere with the cold weather we're having - it's supposed to warm up some which means slushy dirty snow/mud - it would be nice to have a nice clean white blanket covering up the ugliness.


Slush is not nice. The down side of the snowfall.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great to see you, how have you been?
> A very merry holidays to you also! And a wonderful new year all year long.


Hello Poledra65 ! Wow, I'm hearing from folks I thought had abandoned the site. Great to hear from you !
I was a part of the Tea Party when Fireball Dave was the moderator, waaaaay back in the beginning. It's so nice to know that they're still around, just in different places on the forum.
Were you always in WY ?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

This is Mary Ellen the crossing guard for my son's school. She dressed up for Halloween and now for Christmas. She is a super fantastic lady and we chat each morning before school and after school. Isn't she the best. ☺
Everyone loves her. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> This is Mary Ellen the crossing guard for my son's school. She dressed up for Halloween and now for Christmas. She is a super fantastic lady and we chat each morning before school and after school. Isn't she the best. ☺
> Everyone loves her. ????


She is highly visible! (a good thing for a crossing guard I am sure)


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Paula. Hope you're having a wonderful day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> This is Mary Ellen the crossing guard for my son's school. She dressed up for Halloween and now for Christmas. She is a super fantastic lady and we chat each morning before school and after school. Isn't she the best. ☺
> Everyone loves her. ????


What a hoot --- Got to love people like her who just go for the fun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> Hello Poledra65 ! Wow, I'm hearing from folks I thought had abandoned the site. Great to hear from you !
> I was a part of the Tea Party when Fireball Dave was the moderator, waaaaay back in the beginning. It's so nice to know that they're still around, just in different places on the forum.
> Were you always in WY ?


Hi, Penny! Kaye Jo used to live in St Antonio I think it was. (Texas in any case)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Is anyone following the "messy hair bun" hat or "planned pooling" with RedHeart yarn on Facebook? I think I'll let the first wave of people go through the testing process and write up the tutorials before I try them. The messy hair bun hat should be fairly easy in either crochet or knitting, but the planned pooling looks quite complicated needing some math, stitch changes and tension adjustments. There sure are some pretty argyle looking scarves, hats and cowls being created.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wondering if I can get my phone to cooperate?
> :- the roses and Gardenias that Fan brought me yesterday,
> and the sunrise about three days ago- I have been struggling to work out why I could not download anything!
> Beautiful clear summer's morning.


Beautiful flowers Julie, and a beautiful multi coloured sunrise. Glad you got your phone to co operate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Beautiful flowers Julie, and a beautiful multi coloured sunrise. Glad you got your phone to co operate.


Thank you, Angela! It took a bit of hunting through the 'Settings' function!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great sweater!



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well,I got almost all the gifts wrapped, just some frozen pies & a mini Christmas loaf to wrap & a hat for my nephew that still need the crown knit, I was giving him $$ & decided to do a hat to go with.
> I got the ends darned on GDs sweater & it's wrapped. It really is cream with a gold thread although the photo doesn't look like that. The entrechat doesn't have long sleeves but it seems to me if it's cool enough. To need a sweater, it needs long sleeves


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Timer went off to go get the third batch of rolls shaped....Arggggg....I forgot to hit the start button on the bread machine....thank goodness I've got 2 batches ready to bake already. Should be able to get the 3rd batch cooked right before everyone gets here....what a silly thing for me to do! Just put ham in the oven to warm. Now need to clear off the dining room table that no one else seemed to think to do after wrapping presents......TTYL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No chance of snow here either . Going to be mild over Christmas. We usually get snow January/ February nearly always have it on my birthday
> Remember son saying when he was little how lucky I was to get all this snow for my birthday as I stood at a bottom of a hill in the freezing cold wishing I was at home with a cup of coffee in my hands


LOL! Children, he probably thought it was a grand birthday gift.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all☺
> 
> 9:30am and I am caught up. Jodi is on the phone and she is coming down in a bit and we will wrap gifts and watch movies. Love having such a good friend so close by.
> 
> Will check in later on. ????


Have a fun time!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kimber is driving me crazy as I try to read this morning, keeps jumping up & bringing me toys to throw for her. She thinks if I'm sitting st the table I should be Playing. DS dropped her off at 6 am, he's off to Saskatoon to see kidney specialist I hope he gets good news. He's back to work tomorrow. He took Kimber to be spayed on Thursday, she seems to have recovered well. It's almost a shame not to have pups from such a pretty & good natured dog but I don't want the work!
> Well, I better get off my backside & get the rest of the gifts wrapped , then I think I'm almost ready for Christmas


LOL! what a crazy pup. 
I hope DS gets great news!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Same here re: the poinsettias. I have been very tempted this year but so far have resisted. I keep telling myself "self...you'll just kill it!"


My aunt had a full proof way of taking care of her plants, set one day a week that you water on, and only that day every week, so far it's working on my plants.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No, quite different from peroxide.
> 
> This is similar to what is made here. I can post my recipe if anyone thinks they would try it. No dill in mine & sauce has cream & onions, not just butter(that wouldn't be fattening enough????????)
> 
> http://www.claudiascookbook.com/2010/06/23/nalysnyky/


LOLOL! I would certainly hope that it's different and better than peroxide. :sm23: Made me start laughing and laughing. lolol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Evelyn, thank you for sharing about salt lamp.
Julie love the gardenias and roses.
Bonnie, love the sweater, I too think if it's cold enough for sweater long sleeves needed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well,I got almost all the gifts wrapped, just some frozen pies & a mini Christmas loaf to wrap & a hat for my nephew that still need the crown knit, I was giving him $$ & decided to do a hat to go with.
> I got the ends darned on GDs sweater & it's wrapped. It really is cream with a gold thread although the photo doesn't look like that. The entrechat doesn't have long sleeves but it seems to me if it's cool enough. To need a sweater, it needs long sleeves


Love the sweater! That's really cute.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Busy bee worker, thank you for info on salt lamps. My original though was to crochet bedroll for homeless. However, I'm not sure I have that much tenacity. So, thought I'd crochet mat for animal shelter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wondering if I can get my phone to cooperate?
> :- the roses and Gardenias that Fan brought me yesterday,
> and the sunrise about three days ago- I have been struggling to work out why I could not download anything!
> Beautiful clear summer's morning.


Oh those are lovely, ooh and the table holding them is lovely as well! Fan certainly has a lovely garden, I love seeing all the flowers coming from it. 
Lovely sunrise. 
Whoohoo! we're having a heatwave, it's 41F out there currently.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, thank you for info on salt lamp. I think I'll do what you did. If I find one cheap I'll spring for it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Happy Birthday Paula.
> 
> Daralene, Great looking grands you have. The tree is beautiful. I love the bubble lights. We used to have some when I was a child and I really miss them. I keep saying I am going to get some but never have.
> 
> ...


Oh no, I hope she didn't do any major damage to herself, and it's really nice that they came to tell you about the ice, that was very considerate. 
Hope that your DD gets the power back soon, that's too cold not to have any.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> At the moment we've actually got some sunshine!


I've just been watching the weather forcast and we are in for some really wild weather by the end of the week here in the north of England . If they get it right there are going to be some poor people having a miserable Christmas


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> Hello Poledra65 ! Wow, I'm hearing from folks I thought had abandoned the site. Great to hear from you !
> I was a part of the Tea Party when Fireball Dave was the moderator, waaaaay back in the beginning. It's so nice to know that they're still around, just in different places on the forum.
> Were you always in WY ?


I was in San Antonio, Texas then, much warmer this time of year. lol
We have lost a few from the beginning but there are still a quite a few of us.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No, quite different from peroxide......./


I do hope so! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> This is Mary Ellen the crossing guard for my son's school. She dressed up for Halloween and now for Christmas. She is a super fantastic lady and we chat each morning before school and after school. Isn't she the best. ☺
> Everyone loves her. ????


Oh wow, she looks like she's having a grand time, I bet the kids love it. :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I only worked 68 hours last week. Tonight I did a Russian join with my yarn, the only problem is that I joined the new skein to the tail instead of the working yarn. Now to undo that mistake before I leave for a holiday concert tonight. My ticket to the show is my Christmas gift from a friend.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My aunt had a full proof way of taking care of her plants, set one day a week that you water on, and only that day every week, so far it's working on my plants.


I do that on Sundays. I haven't had a poinsettia in so long I don't remember if I was doing that then or not. Hmm.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I only worked 68 hours last week. Tonight I did a Russian join with my yarn, the only problem is that I joined the new skein to the tail instead of the working yarn. Now to undo that mistake before I leave for a holiday concert tonight. My ticket to the show is my Christmas gift from a friend.


Only a few hours, been there done that, don't miss it. 
I've done that too, it's not hard to join to the wrong end, especially when tired or just busy trying to get things done. 
Hope you have a wonderful time at thh concert.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I do that on Sundays. I haven't had a poinsettia in so long I don't remember if I was doing that then or not. Hmm.


LOL! Might bear trying again?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Evelyn, thank you for sharing about salt lamp.
> Julie love the gardenias and roses.
> Bonnie, love the sweater, I too think if it's cold enough for sweater long sleeves needed.


It is lovely having them, Fan also brought Spinach and beans, but they are less photogenic!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh those are lovely, ooh and the table holding them is lovely as well! Fan certainly has a lovely garden, I love seeing all the flowers coming from it.
> Lovely sunrise.
> Whoohoo! we're having a heatwave, it's 41F out there currently.


Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is lovely having them, Fan also brought Spinach and beans, but they are less photogenic!


But absolutely delicious I'll wager. :sm02:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Nice to see you again. That temperature is NOT encouraging! We are headed that way after Christmas. Yuma, Arizona to be exact. And then, who knows! We are hoping we can keep it warm enough in the RV while driving. Hoping we won't have to run the furnace while driving, either. If it is going to stay that cold, we will head straight south until we get to the coast. Being that cold, we won't be able to de-winterize until we get there!


Tami,

Can you put up a curtain or blanket behind the seats? That will keep most of the heat up front while you are driving. I'm doing this in the van when I go back to work after the 1st.

Kathy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Might bear trying again?


Maybe so!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> My DGD is totally fine and brushed off the fall as if it was nothing.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you from our home.


Such cute children!! And your Christmas decorations look beautiful!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

darowil said:


> And a lovely Christmas to you too.


 :sm24:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks, everyone, for the birthday wishes. I spent most of the day babysitting, but Bob took me out to dinner and I got a free dessert. Tomorrow I have to take care of Lili and then Beth has the rest of the week off, so I can get the last of my shopping done and everything wrapped. Have to have it all done by Sat. afternoon, because we have Christmas with DD#2 on Christmas Eve. God bless whoever invented the gift bag!!

Hugs to all, Paula


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> But absolutely delicious I'll wager. :sm02:


Yes! And so much better for one, although I did not eliminate all the livestock- a hazard of home-grown!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes! And so much better for one, although I did not eliminate all the livestock- a hazard of home-grown!


 :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes! And so much better for one, although I did not eliminate all the livestock- a hazard of home-grown!


Oh well there's nothing like a bit of protein with your greens lol! Sorry I didn't have time to clean them before I brought them round.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

The concert was wonderful. I am home now and going to sleep. The alarm goes off in 5 hours and then getting ready to go back to work. At least I haven't been out drinking as that would be worse.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I love it too- it is a Regency Sewing Table c.1815, known to the family as Swannie's Table. Miss Swan was the daughter of Missionaries in China, who lived in Aberfoyle village in later years, she taught my dad all about Tilly Lanterns when he was about 7- a skill he used almost till the end of his life.


A wonderful piece and to know the provenance means a great deal. I envy you this lovely table.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> The concert was wonderful. I am home now and going to sleep. The alarm goes off in 5 hours and then getting ready to go back to work. At least I haven't been out drinking as that would be worse.


Great that it was a good concert, I hope you sleep well for the 5 hours you have, drinking would indeed be worse, one doesn't get proper sleep from alcohol.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> This is Mary Ellen the crossing guard for my son's school. She dressed up for Halloween and now for Christmas. She is a super fantastic lady and we chat each morning before school and after school. Isn't she the best. ☺
> Everyone loves her. ????


That is so great.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just been watching the weather forcast and we are in for some really wild weather by the end of the week here in the north of England . If they get it right there are going to be some poor people having a miserable Christmas


Oh, I hope the forecasters are wrong and that it's not too bad for Christmas.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I only worked 68 hours last week. Tonight I did a Russian join with my yarn, the only problem is that I joined the new skein to the tail instead of the working yarn. Now to undo that mistake before I leave for a holiday concert tonight. My ticket to the show is my Christmas gift from a friend.


That was certainly a long week. No wonder you joined the wrong ends :sm17:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That really is a hot Christmas and hotter Boxing Day. Wow.
> Such a total opposite of what we are having. It is a winter wonderland here and very pretty but I had to miss my family get together in Ohio with not wanting to drive long distance in the snow...or give them this bug. I felt sorry I couldn't be there since I am the oldest sister and with mom and dad gone, felt I should have been there. They are all so sweet though and don't want me driving in these conditions. Besides, I might get down there and get stuck there. LOL


I am sorry you had to miss your family gathering. I was down that way on Friday, at least I think I was! I went to Lodi for a funeral, and to Ritzman/Seville area for the interment at the Ohio Western Reserve Military Cemetery. Roads were dry and clear, but it sure was cold! Pretty darn cold right now, too. 14°F. Feels like 5°F. Winds are SSW @ 6. My feet are freezing. It got foggy Saturday evening after freezing rain and drizzle, but it was gorgeous today, with the sun making the ice on the trees and wild grasses sparkle like diamonds! It's to get a little warmer tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> A Christmas Season morning here in upstate NY. Just so pretty out I had to share.


Pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tami I think he had some kind of bug/ virus as he is feeling a lot better and I feel terrible started yesterday with shakes , shivers head ache and achy joints on a good note I don feel sick anymore and I've managed to tale some tablets so they should help


Glad he is doing better, sorry he shared with you, but glad you are feeling better.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well,I got almost all the gifts wrapped, just some frozen pies & a mini Christmas loaf to wrap & a hat for my nephew that still need the crown knit, I was giving him $$ & decided to do a hat to go with.
> I got the ends darned on GDs sweater & it's wrapped. It really is cream with a gold thread although the photo doesn't look like that. The entrechat doesn't have long sleeves but it seems to me if it's cool enough. To need a sweater, it needs long sleeves


Lovely sweater. I like the addition of the longer sleeve.

Evelyn


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> if you do go Tami I hope you have a wonderful trip


I am hoping to! Of course you will all get to hear bits and pieces while we are gone. Won't be posting about it on facebook, though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Paula, Have a very Happy Birthday.
> Marilyn, healing energy sent for DH.
> I'm on toe decreases for sock so will finish today.
> Has anyone tried Himalayan salt lamp? Did it help pain/mood/insomnia? I'm a sucker for alternative medicine and I'm interested in lamp, but don't want to buy another flash in the pan doesn't work item.


Our DDIL bought one at Sam's Club, and thought it seemed to help. Haven't heard recently.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's darn cold for your area to have ice and is your DD1 in your area also? That's way cold for you---we expect it up here, but I'm already tired of it - I just need some sunshine.


It isn't really unusual for us to have ice storms. More common then snow. It just came in quite suddenly.
DD1 (Jessica) is closer to your area. She is in Chesterton Indiana.

Evelyn


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kimber is driving me crazy as I try to read this morning, keeps jumping up & bringing me toys to throw for her. She thinks if I'm sitting st the table I should be Playing. DS dropped her off at 6 am, he's off to Saskatoon to see kidney specialist I hope he gets good news. He's back to work tomorrow. He took Kimber to be spayed on Thursday, she seems to have recovered well. It's almost a shame not to have pups from such a pretty & good natured dog but I don't want the work!
> Well, I better get off my backside & get the rest of the gifts wrapped , then I think I'm almost ready for Christmas


Praying for good news. Kimber sounds like a sweetheart of a dog.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi, all. Heather, Sam's daughter, posted here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-423869-78.html#9688598

Looks as if he's back in the spa. I couldn't copy the text on my tablet. It's the very last post.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is anyone following the "messy hair bun" hat or "planned pooling" with RedHeart yarn on Facebook? I think I'll let the first wave of people go through the testing process and write up the tutorials before I try them. The messy hair bun hat should be fairly easy in either crochet or knitting, but the planned pooling looks quite complicated needing some math, stitch changes and tension adjustments. There sure are some pretty argyle looking scarves, hats and cowls being created.


I'm not following along but think the planned pooling is really interesting. I did watch a youtube video on how it is done and think it looks tedious. I may give it a try at a later date. Red Heart has a list of which yarns seem to work best for this technique.

Evelyn


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No, quite different from peroxide.
> 
> This is similar to what is made here. I can post my recipe if anyone thinks they would try it. No dill in mine & sauce has cream & onions, not just butter(that wouldn't be fattening enough????????)
> 
> http://www.claudiascookbook.com/2010/06/23/nalysnyky/


Peroxide? :sm09: Those do look good, and I don't like cottage cheese!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well,I got almost all the gifts wrapped, just some frozen pies & a mini Christmas loaf to wrap & a hat for my nephew that still need the crown knit, I was giving him $$ & decided to do a hat to go with.
> I got the ends darned on GDs sweater & it's wrapped. It really is cream with a gold thread although the photo doesn't look like that. The entrechat doesn't have long sleeves but it seems to me if it's cool enough. To need a sweater, it needs long sleeves


Very pretty sweater! Glad you are almost finished wrapping. I'm started, but not close to finished.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wondering if I can get my phone to cooperate?
> :- the roses and Gardenias that Fan brought me yesterday,
> and the sunrise about three days ago- I have been struggling to work out why I could not download anything!
> Beautiful clear summer's morning.


Beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hi, all. Heather, Sam's daughter, posted here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-423869-78.html#9688598
> 
> Looks as if he's back in the spa. I couldn't copy the text on my tablet. It's the very last post.


Thank you for letting us know, I hadn't seen it. 
Good that he's better than last time, I hope he's able to go home soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Happy Birthday Paula.
> 
> Daralene, Great looking grands you have. The tree is beautiful. I love the bubble lights. We used to have some when I was a child and I really miss them. I keep saying I am going to get some but never have.
> 
> ...


Not the kind of excitement you need! Glad it wasn't you that slipped on the ice. Nice of the paramedic to come and warn you. Hope your DD has her power back, and that it wasn't out long.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Stick to your guns, and make her visits supervised to ensure that she does not do it on one of her times


Good idea!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Because of all the trees around the property I just don't get enough light in the windows. I usually don't overwater the plants though I have been guilty of it. Thanks for the suggestion though.


Poledra65 said:


> My aunt had a full proof way of taking care of her plants, set one day a week that you water on, and only that day every week, so far it's working on my plants.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG Mary...68 hours! I bet you are exhausted! No wonder you joined the wrong end! I hope you will get some rest and real soon.


pacer said:


> I only worked 68 hours last week. Tonight I did a Russian join with my yarn, the only problem is that I joined the new skein to the tail instead of the working yarn. Now to undo that mistake before I leave for a holiday concert tonight. My ticket to the show is my Christmas gift from a friend.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Not the kind of excitement you need! Glad it wasn't you that slipped on the ice. Nice of the paramedic to come and warn you. Hope your DD has her power back, and that it wasn't out long.


I am not sure how long DD went without power but it has been back on all afternoon. Thank you everyone for your concern. I truly appreciate you.

Evelyn


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is anyone following the "messy hair bun" hat or "planned pooling" with RedHeart yarn on Facebook? I think I'll let the first wave of people go through the testing process and write up the tutorials before I try them. The messy hair bun hat should be fairly easy in either crochet or knitting, but the planned pooling looks quite complicated needing some math, stitch changes and tension adjustments. There sure are some pretty argyle looking scarves, hats and cowls being created.


There was a thread on the bun hat on the digest yesterday. Let me see if I can find it. Check out the tutorial here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-438931-1.html

Looks easy. Might try it for DD.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL! I would certainly hope that it's different and better than peroxide. :sm23: Made me start laughing and laughing. lolol


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Because of all the trees around the property I just don't get enough light in the windows. I usually don't overwater the plants though I have been guilty of it. Thanks for the suggestion though.


lol, I have some windows, just not where I want them.lol 
I've been known to kill cactus, when I was much younger and lived in Alaska, I had gotten a cacti and it said it needed to go dormant, place in cool dark place, it seems that a fridge does not count... Yes, sad but true... I hang my head in shame. lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just been watching the weather forcast and we are in for some really wild weather by the end of the week here in the north of England . If they get it right there are going to be some poor people having a miserable Christmas


 :sm03:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I only worked 68 hours last week. Tonight I did a Russian join with my yarn, the only problem is that I joined the new skein to the tail instead of the working yarn. Now to undo that mistake before I leave for a holiday concert tonight. My ticket to the show is my Christmas gift from a friend.


 :sm06: No wonder you joined to the tail of yarn. Sounds like something I would do, though! Enjoy the concert.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Tami,
> 
> Can you put up a curtain or blanket behind the seats? That will keep most of the heat up front while you are driving. I'm doing this in the van when I go back to work after the 1st.
> 
> Kathy


Not easily. I have used a big clamp attaching a king sized sheet to the valance on each side for a window block, but that wouldn't work while driving, as the slide has to be out to attach it on the driver's side. I'll think about it, and see what I might be able to do. Good that it works for you. I know if I put a sheet on a tension rod and put it in the entry way here in the house, it sure helps!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hi, all. Heather, Sam's daughter, posted here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-423869-78.html#9688598
> 
> Looks as if he's back in the spa. I couldn't copy the text on my tablet. It's the very last post.


Oh, no! Lots of prayers going up for Sam! Thank you Heather, for letting us know, and Sorlenna for posting the link.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you for info on salt lamp.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The family Christmas get together was wonderful. Everyone seemed to have a good time and all enjoyed the food. Took lots of pictures but will restrain and only show a few The first is of me and my 3 girls and the second of me with the grandkids. Then my sweet hubby. I wish I had gotten a picture of the youngest DGS's reaction to the shark blanket. I was most concerned he would be disappointed but he absolutely loved it; was grinning from ear to ear. The girls were kind of so-so about the mermaid tails; as the first one said rather puzzled/or flat...it's a blanket. I made sure she saw it was a mermaid tail and she kind of laughed. The other two looked to see the color and that was about it. Oh well, can't win them all. Their mom said they would end up liking them. They were not rude though. Oldest DD liked the towel and scrubbie and said she loved the color of the afghan I'm working on was was pleased as it will go well in her living room. StepDD & DSIL loved their afghan. I didn't knit anything for youngest DD but she loved the purse I gave her (I say I but all gifts were from DH & me together0. We then did Grandpa's Grab Bag where DH has spent the year collecting little items from yard sales, clearance sales, flea markets...you name it. Everyone takes a turn reaching in and without looking grab a gift. Everyone loves doing it. Of course afterwards they can swap or grab again. We usually go a couple of rounds and there is always more than enough surprises in his bag of goodies. This year we also played a game similar to "Heads Up" or Charades (can't remember the name right now. It was lots of fun, lots of laughter, and everyone left around 10 pm. all taking some of the rolls, Cuban Cups (Bonnie they were a BIG hit), and other goodies. Oldest DD will be driving Hannah & Amaru to the Atlanta airport in the morning as they will be heading to his parents in NYC. They will be back Jan. 3rd. 

I'm pretty tired and have physical therapy tomorrow afternoon. Last night when I was finishing up the topping for the cheesecake something popped in the side of my hand and I instantaneously has a large swelling/hard knot on the side of my hand and couldn't close my hand. Very painful so I immediately put ice on it for about 20 minutes. The swelling went down but was still painful. This morning no pain but by this afternoon was horribly bruised. DH saw it and thought I had burned myself. Like I said, doesn't hurt at all now but ugly looking.

Will be keeping Sam in my prayers. He sure has been having too many "spa visits". So glad Heather let us know.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I saw that too and loved it. Copied the tutorial for later use.

Headed to bed! TTYL and pray for peace, good health, and happiness for everyone.



tami_ohio said:


> There was a thread on the bun hat on the digest yesterday. Let me see if I can find it. Check out the tutorial here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-438931-1.html
> 
> Looks easy. Might try it for DD.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

EJS said:


> It isn't really unusual for us to have ice storms. More common then snow. It just came in quite suddenly.
> DD1 (Jessica) is closer to your area. She is in Chesterton Indiana.
> 
> Evelyn


yes; parts of Indiana got iced in. DD's in-law Christmas was in the South Bend area and she had no problem getting there from here, but her SIL couldn't get from Indianapolis to South Bend due to icy roads. Hope all is better now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The family Christmas get together was wonderful. Everyone seemed to have a good time and all enjoyed the food. Took lots of pictures but will restrain and only show a few The first is of me and my 3 girls and the second of me with the grandkids. Then my sweet hubby. I wish I had gotten a picture of the youngest DGS's reaction to the shark blanket. I was most concerned he would be disappointed but he absolutely loved it; was grinning from ear to ear. The girls were kind of so-so about the mermaid tails; as the first one said rather puzzled/or flat...it's a blanket. I made sure she saw it was a mermaid tail and she kind of laughed. The other two looked to see the color and that was about it. Oh well, can't win them all. Their mom said they would end up liking them. They were not rude though. Oldest DD liked the towel and scrubbie and said she loved the color of the afghan I'm working on was was pleased as it will go well in her living room. StepDD & DSIL loved their afghan. I didn't knit anything for youngest DD but she loved the purse I gave her (I say I but all gifts were from DH & me together0. We then did Grandpa's Grab Bag where DH has spent the year collecting little items from yard sales, clearance sales, flea markets...you name it. Everyone takes a turn reaching in and without looking grab a gift. Everyone loves doing it. Of course afterwards they can swap or grab again. We usually go a couple of rounds and there is always more than enough surprises in his bag of goodies. This year we also played a game similar to "Heads Up" or Charades (can't remember the name right now. It was lots of fun, lots of laughter, and everyone left around 10 pm. all taking some of the rolls, Cuban Cups (Bonnie they were a BIG hit), and other goodies. Oldest DD will be driving Hannah & Amaru to the Atlanta airport in the morning as they will be heading to his parents in NYC. They will be back Jan. 3rd.
> 
> I'm pretty tired and have physical therapy tomorrow afternoon. Last night when I was finishing up the topping for the cheesecake something popped in the side of my hand and I instantaneously has a large swelling/hard knot on the side of my hand and couldn't close my hand. Very painful so I immediately put ice on it for about 20 minutes. The swelling went down but was still painful. This morning no pain but by this afternoon was horribly bruised. DH saw it and thought I had burned myself. Like I said, doesn't hurt at all now but ugly looking.
> 
> Will be keeping Sam in my prayers. He sure has been having too many "spa visits". So glad Heather let us know.


Firstly, OUCH!!! I hope it's just a minor injury and nothing too bad. 
Great looking family!!! 
You DD is right, they will love them once they get them home, and they know you made them for them with love. 
I'm off to bed, having allergy attacks and I'm just tired, so I'll go read or play my games for a bit. I put ingredients in the bread machine and put it on delay so I'll have hot bread when I wake up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> There was a thread on the bun hat on the digest yesterday. Let me see if I can find it. Check out the tutorial here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-438931-1.html
> 
> Looks easy. Might try it for DD.


Thanks...I don't go beyond our tea party so would never hsve seen it. It looks pretty straight forward.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sweater looks really nice Bonnie I like the added sleeves .
> How did it go for your son ?
> 
> Mishka has a new baby ( stuffed toy) poor thing has been washed and more washed :sm01:


He said he really didn't learn much, he was booked for an ultrasound early in the day & saw the doctor later. He thought the reason for the U/S earlier was so the results would be there for his appointment but apparently not???? I think he's getting really sick of running up & down the road & not learning much.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I love it too- it is a Regency Sewing Table c.1815, known to the family as Swannie's Table. Miss Swan was the daughter of Missionaries in China, who lived in Aberfoyle village in later years, she taught my dad all about Tilly Lanterns when he was about 7- a skill he used almost till the end of his life.


Lovely flowers & I also really like the table, I had thought it was an antique.
I've never heard of Tilly Lanterns


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's lovely and I'm sure GD will love it. I agree, long sleeves are needed. Did you pass along where you got the pattern?
> 
> Thanks.


It's this one but I didn't add as many stitches in the back as I didn't want it ruffled.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/entrechat-2


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL! I would certainly hope that it's different and better than peroxide. :sm23: Made me start laughing and laughing. lolol


OMG, autocorrect strikes again ????


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Paula, Have a very Happy Birthday.
> Marilyn, healing energy sent for DH.
> I'm on toe decreases for sock so will finish today.
> Has anyone tried Himalayan salt lamp? Did it help pain/mood/insomnia? I'm a sucker for alternative medicine and I'm interested in lamp, but don't want to buy another flash in the pan doesn't work item.


We have one and it does nothing for pain/mood/insomnia but it makes a great night light. It has a nice soft glow. We like it but only for its looks.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> It isn't really unusual for us to have ice storms. More common then snow. It just came in quite suddenly.
> DD1 (Jessica) is closer to your area. She is in Chesterton Indiana.
> 
> Evelyn


I didn't realize Alabama got snow & ice, I was thinking it was too far south.

How many kids do you have? I thought all lived near where you are now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hi, all. Heather, Sam's daughter, posted here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-423869-78.html#9688598
> 
> Looks as if he's back in the spa. I couldn't copy the text on my tablet. It's the very last post.


Thanks for letting us know. Poor Sam sure seems to get more than his share of hospital time.
Hope he's better soon & well for Christmas


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Peroxide? :sm09: Those do look good, and I don't like cottage cheese!


????????supposed to say quite different than perogies

Autocorrect insists I'm writing peroxide ????????. Sorry


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't realize Alabama got snow & ice, I was thinking it was too far south.
> 
> How many kids do you have? I thought all lived near where you are now.


I am in far north Alabama. In fact almost Tennessee.
I have 3 children and 7 grands. DD1 and oldest grand in Indiana, DD2 and 3 grands here, DS and 3 grands in Wyoming.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great photos, Gwen, what a lovely lovely looking family you have.
Your hand looks nasty, does it feel hot to touch? If so, it might be cellulitis & you should get it checked by a doctor.



Gweniepooh said:


> The family Christmas get together was wonderful. Everyone seemed to have a good time and all enjoyed the food. Took lots of pictures but will restrain and only show a few The first is of me and my 3 girls and the second of me with the grandkids. Then my sweet hubby. I wish I had gotten a picture of the youngest DGS's reaction to the shark blanket. I was most concerned he would be disappointed but he absolutely loved it; was grinning from ear to ear. The girls were kind of so-so about the mermaid tails; as the first one said rather puzzled/or flat...it's a blanket. I made sure she saw it was a mermaid tail and she kind of laughed. The other two looked to see the color and that was about it. Oh well, can't win them all. Their mom said they would end up liking them. They were not rude though. Oldest DD liked the towel and scrubbie and said she loved the color of the afghan I'm working on was was pleased as it will go well in her living room. StepDD & DSIL loved their afghan. I didn't knit anything for youngest DD but she loved the purse I gave her (I say I but all gifts were from DH & me together0. We then did Grandpa's Grab Bag where DH has spent the year collecting little items from yard sales, clearance sales, flea markets...you name it. Everyone takes a turn reaching in and without looking grab a gift. Everyone loves doing it. Of course afterwards they can swap or grab again. We usually go a couple of rounds and there is always more than enough surprises in his bag of goodies. This year we also played a game similar to "Heads Up" or Charades (can't remember the name right now. It was lots of fun, lots of laughter, and everyone left around 10 pm. all taking some of the rolls, Cuban Cups (Bonnie they were a BIG hit), and other goodies. Oldest DD will be driving Hannah & Amaru to the Atlanta airport in the morning as they will be heading to his parents in NYC. They will be back Jan. 3rd.
> 
> I'm pretty tired and have physical therapy tomorrow afternoon. Last night when I was finishing up the topping for the cheesecake something popped in the side of my hand and I instantaneously has a large swelling/hard knot on the side of my hand and couldn't close my hand. Very painful so I immediately put ice on it for about 20 minutes. The swelling went down but was still painful. This morning no pain but by this afternoon was horribly bruised. DH saw it and thought I had burned myself. Like I said, doesn't hurt at all now but ugly looking.
> 
> Will be keeping Sam in my prayers. He sure has been having too many "spa visits". So glad Heather let us know.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> yes; parts of Indiana got iced in. DD's in-law Christmas was in the South Bend area and she had no problem getting there from here, but her SIL couldn't get from Indianapolis to South Bend due to icy roads. Hope all is better now.


I hope Sams family all traveled safely to & from the wedding, wasn't it in Indianapolis?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> I am in far north Alabama. In fact almost Tennessee.
> I have 3 children and 7 grands. DD1 and oldest grand in Indiana, DD2 and 3 grands here, DS and 3 grands in Wyoming.


Wow! They are really spread out. I suppose you don't see the ones from Wyoming very often. That must be Hardin just realized you are really up late. I'm still 11:45 here & I'm thinking I should be in bed.

We went to a Christmas party at the church tonight, Chinese catered suppers & some nice visiting. Only 20 people but still nice. Leftovers were divided up & we have enough for lunch tomorrow.
It's just below freezing tonight but really wild wind out there & drifting snow.

Sonja, I hope the weather forcast is wrong & you don't get the nasty storm


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! They are really spread out. I suppose you don't see the ones from Wyoming very often. That must be hard


I actually have not seen the Wyoming bunch since my parents funeral in 2013. I have a granddaughter there that will be one in January. It is hard not getting to know them like I do the rest.

Evelyn


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bonnie, we are apparently in the same time zone as it is just 11:49 here now. I usually go to bed around midnight so just a few more minutes and I am off. 

I had been wondering about Sam. Sorry to hear he is in hospital. Did he miss the wedding? I am sure that upset him a good deal. Hugs Sam. Hope you are feeling better PDQ.

Evelyn


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He said he really didn't learn much, he was booked for an ultrasound early in the day & saw the doctor later. He thought the reason for the U/S earlier was so the results would be there for his appointment but apparently not???? I think he's getting really sick of running up & down the road & not learning much.


It's tough not having answers. Hope he gets some results soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's this one but I didn't add as many stitches in the back as I didn't want it ruffled.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/entrechat-2


Thank you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> The concert was wonderful. I am home now and going to sleep. The alarm goes off in 5 hours and then getting ready to go back to work. At least I haven't been out drinking as that would be worse.


Glad you enjoyed your concert Mary


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I am hoping to! Of course you will all get to hear bits and pieces while we are gone. Won't be posting about it on facebook, though.


No that's a wise decision. Read quite a few stories were people have done just that and returned home to find their house has been broken into


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> The family Christmas get together was wonderful. Everyone seemed to have a good time and all enjoyed the food. Took lots of pictures but will restrain and only show a few The first is of me and my 3 girls and the second of me with the grandkids. Then my sweet hubby. I wish I had gotten a picture of the youngest DGS's reaction to the shark blanket. I was most concerned he would be disappointed but he absolutely loved it; was grinning from ear to ear. The girls were kind of so-so about the mermaid tails; as the first one said rather puzzled/or flat...it's a blanket. I made sure she saw it was a mermaid tail and she kind of laughed. The other two looked to see the color and that was about it. Oh well, can't win them all. Their mom said they would end up liking them. They were not rude though. Oldest DD liked the towel and scrubbie and said she loved the color of the afghan I'm working on was was pleased as it will go well in her living room. StepDD & DSIL loved their afghan. I didn't knit anything for youngest DD but she loved the purse I gave her (I say I but all gifts were from DH & me together0. We then did Grandpa's Grab Bag where DH has spent the year collecting little items from yard sales, clearance sales, flea markets...you name it. Everyone takes a turn reaching in and without looking grab a gift. Everyone loves doing it. Of course afterwards they can swap or grab again. We usually go a couple of rounds and there is always more than enough surprises in his bag of goodies. This year we also played a game similar to "Heads Up" or Charades (can't remember the name right now. It was lots of fun, lots of laughter, and everyone left around 10 pm. all taking some of the rolls, Cuban Cups (Bonnie they were a BIG hit), and other goodies. Oldest DD will be driving Hannah & Amaru to the Atlanta airport in the morning as they will be heading to his parents in NYC. They will be back Jan. 3rd.
> 
> I'm pretty tired and have physical therapy tomorrow afternoon. Last night when I was finishing up the topping for the cheesecake something popped in the side of my hand and I instantaneously has a large swelling/hard knot on the side of my hand and couldn't close my hand. Very painful so I immediately put ice on it for about 20 minutes. The swelling went down but was still painful. This morning no pain but by this afternoon was horribly bruised. DH saw it and thought I had burned myself. Like I said, doesn't hurt at all now but ugly looking.
> 
> Will be keeping Sam in my prayers. He sure has been having too many "spa visits". So glad Heather let us know.


The hand does look like you burned it I'm glad it's not hurting 
Glad you all had a wonderful get together Gwen , sounds like you all had a really fun time 
Love the pictures thought there might have been more animals photo bombing ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, beautiful daughters, beautiful grands, beautiful you, handsome hubby. Your hand sure looks sore. Take care.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, thank you for info on salt lamp. Oh well, soft glows are nice. Just wont pay premium ptice.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly now the weather forecast is 30c Christmas Eve and the same for Christmas Day and then 36c for Boxing Day ! Good grief I hope we dont get it all a day early. However I assume this forecast will change a few times over the next couple of days as usual. LOL


I'm sure hoping it drops- in fact it has gone up, checked as I was posting. 
We are getting our first hot spell from Friday to Tuesday. Friday 36, then 37 and 40 for both Christmas and Boxing Days with 37 for Tuesday as well. (37 is just under 100F).


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

budasha said:


> That is very nice. I'm done except for my brother's gift. Every year, I give him gift cards for golf and/or books. I wanted to do something different this year but I am stuck. Still racking my brain. Those are the only hobbies he has. He has more sweaters and jackets than he needs and even my SIL hasn't come up with an answer for me. Looks like another gift card. :sm13:


What about making socks for his clubs?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> So just when things have been going smoothly for the last few months.... physcho gran strikes. Serena's dad moved to Darwin around 6 months ago to live with his dad so we have been told, to sort out his life..... Anyway GM called my DD a few nights ago, "thinking of going up to Darwin to see son in January sometime and would like to take Serena. Ummm NO said DD way too far, no way. It is around 4000km from here... at the other end of Australia. So then was told she was being ridiculous and that he has rights you know. Yeah he does she says, not stopping him from seeing her, he hasnt seen her at all in 6 months, there has been no contact and he CHOSE to move that far away so he can fly back to his mum to see his daughter. Anyway I took DD to a solicitor today for some advice and she said nope you are correct it is WAY WAY too far at her age to be away from her mum. Good grief! Rant over. By the way it is a 4 and half hour flight just to give you all an idea of how far away.


A lawyer was a good idea. Just in case any thing further comes from it good to have things clarified early on. 
But yes taking her up to Darwin especially as she hardly knows her father isn't good for Serena. He has rights- but those rights include responsibilities and until he is taking some responsibility then he has no right to demand rights. AN dI wonder who had the idea of taking Serena up there?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Busy bee worker, thank you for info on salt lamps. My original though was to crochet bedroll for homeless. However, I'm not sure I have that much tenacity. So, thought I'd crochet mat for animal shelter.


Over here, there are ladies who do do the big size and others that do a small mat that is given to homeless with dog


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> After 9 husbands, not sure I'd make it to 99! lol!


Sounds like far too much hard work I must say!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> A Christmas Season morning here in upstate NY. Just so pretty out I had to share.


Looks like a Christmas card


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Hi, all. Heather, Sam's daughter, posted here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-423869-78.html#9688598
> 
> Looks as if he's back in the spa. I couldn't copy the text on my tablet. It's the very last post.


Hi this Heather Stover,Sam's daughter from Indianapolis. I am letting everyone know that my dad is back in the "spa",this time here in Indiana. He came with my sister for my daughter,Rebekah's,wedding and barely made it into the church before he had a bad episode of not being able to breath. The ambulance was called and he was taken to a nearby emergency facility. This was only an emergency facility so later that evening he was transferred to Witham Hospital in Lebanon,IN. This is about an hour from my house but it's what we were close to at the time. We thought he was going to be discharged tomorrow,but as he had another bad episode this afternoon,we don't know when he will be discharged. Anyway,I have been to see him every afternoon and he is better than he was back in October,sitting up and talking,eating,etc. Anyway,he wanted me to let everyone know what is going on. Also,he asks Kate if she will please do opening on Friday. The phone number directly to his room is 765-485-8806. Everyone is very nice at Witham and taking good care of him. Copied from above link

If anyone rings him, please pass on to take care of himself and we will see him back here soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tami I think he had some kind of bug/ virus as he is feeling a lot better and I feel terrible started yesterday with shakes , shivers head ache and achy joints on a good note I don feel sick anymore and I've managed to tale some tablets so they should help


Advantage of you being sick is you know that it almost certain that that is what was wrong with DH and not his heart. Hope you are soon feeling better.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Good grief Gwen, not nice looking hand, hope you get an answer fast. Nice pics of the family. Glad it was a good night


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

EJS said:


> Lovely sweater. I like the addition of the longer sleeve.
> 
> Evelyn


Me too, I am going to steal that idea!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Paula-well I think it might be had.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hi, all. Heather, Sam's daughter, posted here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-423869-78.html#9688598
> 
> Looks as if he's back in the spa. I couldn't copy the text on my tablet. It's the very last post.


Thanks for picking this up Sorlenna. I hope this is just a short visit to the spa for Sam.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> The concert was wonderful. I am home now and going to sleep. The alarm goes off in 5 hours and then getting ready to go back to work. At least I haven't been out drinking as that would be worse.


Glad you enjoyed the concert. I don't know how you manage on so little sleep all the time. I think I'd be on my knees, drink or no drink!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wondering if I can get my phone to cooperate?
> :- the roses and Gardenias that Fan brought me yesterday,
> and the sunrise about three days ago- I have been struggling to work out why I could not download anything!
> Beautiful clear summer's morning.


The flowers are lovely. Nice sunrise.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> A Christmas Season morning here in upstate NY. Just so pretty out I had to share.


Wow, that is amazingly gorgeous! :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Hi, all. Heather, Sam's daughter, posted here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-423869-78.html#9688598
> 
> Looks as if he's back in the spa. I couldn't copy the text on my tablet. It's the very last post.


Thanks for letting us know Sorlenna. Poor Sam, I hope he's beginning to feel much better by now. Sam, if you're reading this I hope you're back in the pink real soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you, yep, they are real. Do yours grow outside? I just get mine from the garden store.


Yes, however I have never tried to grow one but apparently we can. :sm11:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> lol, I have some windows, just not where I want them.lol
> I've been known to kill cactus, when I was much younger and lived in Alaska, I had gotten a cacti and it said it needed to go dormant, place in cool dark place, it seems that a fridge does not count... Yes, sad but true... I hang my head in shame. lol


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> This is Mary Ellen the crossing guard for my son's school. She dressed up for Halloween and now for Christmas. She is a super fantastic lady and we chat each morning before school and after school. Isn't she the best. ☺
> Everyone loves her. ????


What fun for the kids. Good way of making sure the traffic slows down!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Timer went off to go get the third batch of rolls shaped....Arggggg....I forgot to hit the start button on the bread machine....thank goodness I've got 2 batches ready to bake already. Should be able to get the 3rd batch cooked right before everyone gets here....what a silly thing for me to do! Just put ham in the oven to warm. Now need to clear off the dining room table that no one else seemed to think to do after wrapping presents......TTYL!


Gwen- just a little hint, things generally work better switched on! At least this way nice fresh rolls for people.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh well there's nothing like a bit of protein with your greens lol! Sorry I didn't have time to clean them before I brought them round.


God heavens I am not grumbling- it is hard to track down all slaters or earwigs, I failed to put salt in the water when I washed them- so it is my own fault!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> A wonderful piece and to know the provenance means a great deal. I envy you this lovely table.


We had some beautiful furniture- most has gone to my brothers- but I treasure what I do have. It by the way has Battle of Waterloo brass cannon shot as casters. and the carving on it is lovely.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Glad you got legal advice on that. Also glad DD stood up to psycho Gran, of course it's too far to take Serena, let her Dad fly down to her if he wants to see her so badly.


Yes I agree and he has made no attempt to do that in the last 6 months.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> The whole reason I have been up since about 4am is to keep from waking DH up with the coughing. Not bad now though and I feel it is clearing the lungs. Thinking today is the last day. Energy is returning and that is GREAT!


Sounds promising. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful!


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is great that your DD showed such wisdom and stood her ground. Bravo to her. That GM has some nerve.


Yes she does seem to have some funny ideas now and again. Darwin indeed! :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The family Christmas get together was wonderful. Everyone seemed to have a good time and all enjoyed the food. Took lots of pictures but will restrain and only show a few The first is of me and my 3 girls and the second of me with the grandkids. Then my sweet hubby. I wish I had gotten a picture of the youngest DGS's reaction to the shark blanket. I was most concerned he would be disappointed but he absolutely loved it; was grinning from ear to ear. The girls were kind of so-so about the mermaid tails; as the first one said rather puzzled/or flat...it's a blanket. I made sure she saw it was a mermaid tail and she kind of laughed. The other two looked to see the color and that was about it. Oh well, can't win them all. Their mom said they would end up liking them. They were not rude though. Oldest DD liked the towel and scrubbie and said she loved the color of the afghan I'm working on was was pleased as it will go well in her living room. StepDD & DSIL loved their afghan. I didn't knit anything for youngest DD but she loved the purse I gave her (I say I but all gifts were from DH & me together0. We then did Grandpa's Grab Bag where DH has spent the year collecting little items from yard sales, clearance sales, flea markets...you name it. Everyone takes a turn reaching in and without looking grab a gift. Everyone loves doing it. Of course afterwards they can swap or grab again. We usually go a couple of rounds and there is always more than enough surprises in his bag of goodies. This year we also played a game similar to "Heads Up" or Charades (can't remember the name right now. It was lots of fun, lots of laughter, and everyone left around 10 pm. all taking some of the rolls, Cuban Cups (Bonnie they were a BIG hit), and other goodies. Oldest DD will be driving Hannah & Amaru to the Atlanta airport in the morning as they will be heading to his parents in NYC. They will be back Jan. 3rd.
> 
> I'm pretty tired and have physical therapy tomorrow afternoon. Last night when I was finishing up the topping for the cheesecake something popped in the side of my hand and I instantaneously has a large swelling/hard knot on the side of my hand and couldn't close my hand. Very painful so I immediately put ice on it for about 20 minutes. The swelling went down but was still painful. This morning no pain but by this afternoon was horribly bruised. DH saw it and thought I had burned myself. Like I said, doesn't hurt at all now but ugly looking.
> 
> Will be keeping Sam in my prayers. He sure has been having too many "spa visits". So glad Heather let us know.


And a great time was had by all, but sorry about the hand- hope the doctors can fix what ever it was.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He said he really didn't learn much, he was booked for an ultrasound early in the day & saw the doctor later. He thought the reason for the U/S earlier was so the results would be there for his appointment but apparently not???? I think he's getting really sick of running up & down the road & not learning much.


sorry to hear that Bonnie . Will the hospital expect him to go back to talk about the results or just send a letter to him and his doctors


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely flowers & I also really like the table, I had thought it was an antique.
> I've never heard of Tilly Lanterns


They are the old fashioned kerosine lanterns with a cotton mantle that you light. Gives out a pretty good amount of light when there is no supply of electricity. Maybe you would call the kerosine, parrafin, I know it varies from country to country.
https://www.google.co.nz/search?q=tilley+lantern&espv=2&biw=1366&bih=638&tbm=isch&imgil=RC9A7IaRl_kUqM%253A%253B8siU_lVMxxL1aM%253Bhttp

correct spelling I see is Tilley.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The flowers are lovely. Nice sunrise.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes, however I have never tried to grow one but apparently we can. :sm11:


I had one in Mt Eden that was around 5 foot tall- quite spectacular when flowering.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kimber is driving me crazy as I try to read this morning, keeps jumping up & bringing me toys to throw for her. She thinks if I'm sitting st the table I should be Playing. DS dropped her off at 6 am, he's off to Saskatoon to see kidney specialist I hope he gets good news. He's back to work tomorrow. He took Kimber to be spayed on Thursday, she seems to have recovered well. It's almost a shame not to have pups from such a pretty & good natured dog but I don't want the work!
> Well, I better get off my backside & get the rest of the gifts wrapped , then I think I'm almost ready for Christmas


I have my fingers crossed for good news from Kidney specialist.

I just have a couple of small things to wrap and vegies to buy and I "hope " I am done too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The family Christmas get together was wonderful. Everyone seemed to have a good time and all enjoyed the food. Took lots of pictures but will restrain and only show a few The first is of me and my 3 girls and the second of me with the grandkids. Then my sweet hubby. I wish I had gotten a picture of the youngest DGS's reaction to the shark blanket. I was most concerned he would be disappointed but he absolutely loved it; was grinning from ear to ear. The girls were kind of so-so about the mermaid tails; as the first one said rather puzzled/or flat...it's a blanket. I made sure she saw it was a mermaid tail and she kind of laughed. The other two looked to see the color and that was about it. Oh well, can't win them all. Their mom said they would end up liking them. They were not rude though. Oldest DD liked the towel and scrubbie and said she loved the color of the afghan I'm working on was was pleased as it will go well in her living room. StepDD & DSIL loved their afghan. I didn't knit anything for youngest DD but she loved the purse I gave her (I say I but all gifts were from DH & me together0. We then did Grandpa's Grab Bag where DH has spent the year collecting little items from yard sales, clearance sales, flea markets...you name it. Everyone takes a turn reaching in and without looking grab a gift. Everyone loves doing it. Of course afterwards they can swap or grab again. We usually go a couple of rounds and there is always more than enough surprises in his bag of goodies. This year we also played a game similar to "Heads Up" or Charades (can't remember the name right now. It was lots of fun, lots of laughter, and everyone left around 10 pm. all taking some of the rolls, Cuban Cups (Bonnie they were a BIG hit), and other goodies. Oldest DD will be driving Hannah & Amaru to the Atlanta airport in the morning as they will be heading to his parents in NYC. They will be back Jan. 3rd.
> 
> I'm pretty tired and have physical therapy tomorrow afternoon. Last night when I was finishing up the topping for the cheesecake something popped in the side of my hand and I instantaneously has a large swelling/hard knot on the side of my hand and couldn't close my hand. Very painful so I immediately put ice on it for about 20 minutes. The swelling went down but was still painful. This morning no pain but by this afternoon was horribly bruised. DH saw it and thought I had burned myself. Like I said, doesn't hurt at all now but ugly looking.
> 
> Will be keeping Sam in my prayers. He sure has been having too many "spa visits". So glad Heather let us know.


Sounds like a fun day. Despite a nasty looking bruise. Keep an eye on it as it just happened. MAy be something that needs checking. How ironic that the ones would love the afghans didn't respond much but hte GS who you thought wouldn't be that keen loved his!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had one in Mt Eden that was around 5 foot tall- quite spectacular when flowering.


Wow!!! How are you Julie?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, that woman is crazy, and does she really think that Serena would just willingly get on a plane and go that far from her mommy for an extended period of time with not problem and not be crying for her mommy within a few hours? I'm glad that your daughter said no right off the bat, because she's definitely not being ridiculous.


From what I understand she wanted to DRIVE up and fly back. Even worse. 42 hours driving time..... Who in their right mind would even WANT to take a 2 year old in a car that far.......?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow!!! How are you Julie?


Get a bit sore sitting- walking very restricted- mentally in fine shape- but getting very tired through each day which cuts into what one can get done.
I need to hunt down some Gluten free flour which hopefully I can do on Friday, if not Saturday morning for my contribution to Sunday lunch. Otherwise all my shopping is done and posted- a few I have missed, but not many.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> From what I understand she wanted to DRIVE up and fly back. Even worse. 42 hours driving time..... Who in their right mind would even WANT to take a 2 year old in a car that far.......?


Only the crazy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's this one but I didn't add as many stitches in the back as I didn't want it ruffled.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/entrechat-2


Put the book it is in on hold at the library. Goes up to 18 months in the book so will do E still. The long sleeves make sense to me, but Vicky likes the short sleeved ones for the weather when need slightly more but not a cardigan. And who knows what else I might find in there! Though as One Skeins likely to be mainly smaller sizes.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good that you went to see a solicitor and that they confirmed the "NO". That woman must have a screw loose. Has DD been receiving any child support from the jerk? I sure hope so. I also hope she has any other legal issues that may arise from him or psycho GM already taken care of. It sounds as if off and on it they could raise some ugly issues again. What an idiot to think it would be okay to take Serena _especially_ at Christmas!


Well about the child support..... he is on some type of welfare payments and they take $14 a fortnight from him and transfer to DD. That is the required amount...... What a joke. Basically solicitor took lots of notes and said that because Serena has always lived 100% with her mum and is being very fair letting the "other" side spend time with her and has never stopped "dad" from seeing her (which he doesnt bother to do anyway) then nothing needs to be done legally. However DD can contact the solicitor if any "legal" paperwork ever arrives from the father.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> From what I understand she wanted to DRIVE up and fly back. Even worse. 42 hours driving time..... Who in their right mind would even WANT to take a 2 year old in a car that far.......?


Even crazier!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well,I got almost all the gifts wrapped, just some frozen pies & a mini Christmas loaf to wrap & a hat for my nephew that still need the crown knit, I was giving him $$ & decided to do a hat to go with.
> I got the ends darned on GDs sweater & it's wrapped. It really is cream with a gold thread although the photo doesn't look like that. The entrechat doesn't have long sleeves but it seems to me if it's cool enough. To need a sweater, it needs long sleeves


Very pretty. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> My family generally does a cold meat, prawn and salad feast Christmas Day as Queensland is quite hot that day


I wish mine would agree to that. It would suit me thats for sure. Enjoy.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Well about the child support..... he is on some type of welfare payments and they take $14 a fortnight from him and transfer to DD. That is the required amount...... What a joke. Basically solicitor took lots of notes and said that because Serena has always lived 100% with her mum and is being very fair letting the "other" side spend time with her and has never stopped "dad" from seeing her (which he doesnt bother to do anyway) then nothing needs to be done legally. However DD can contact the solicitor if any "legal" paperwork ever arrives from the father.


Good to know you have got all that documented just in case the need ever arises. Lets hope not.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I hope this link works.... a Melbourne was shocked to discover that a tiger snake had got onto her Christmas Tree! :sm06: I would have died of shock if it had of been me. http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-12-19/tiger-snake-found-in-christmas-tree-decorations-frankston/8131764

And here is a link about tiger snakes..... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiger_snake


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I think I should just stop looking at our forecast each day, of course it is now changed to in the 20s up to Christmas day which is to be 36c now. :sm06: Followed with Monday 31c and Tuesday 37c. BUT poor Margaret's forecast is high 30s Thurs and Friday followed by 2 days of 40c for Christmas!! Oh my goodness!! :sm12:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> This is Mary Ellen the crossing guard for my son's school. She dressed up for Halloween and now for Christmas. She is a super fantastic lady and we chat each morning before school and after school. Isn't she the best. ☺
> Everyone loves her. ????


She looks fabulous! Lovely that she gets right into the spirit of Christmas for the kids. :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've just been watching the weather forcast and we are in for some really wild weather by the end of the week here in the north of England . If they get it right there are going to be some poor people having a miserable Christmas


Oh dear. :sm25:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh, no! Lots of prayers going up for Sam! Thank you Heather, for letting us know, and Sorlenna for posting the link.


Ditto.... get better quickly Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> The family Christmas get together was wonderful. Everyone seemed to have a good time and all enjoyed the food. Took lots of pictures but will restrain and only show a few The first is of me and my 3 girls and the second of me with the grandkids. Then my sweet hubby. I wish I had gotten a picture of the youngest DGS's reaction to the shark blanket. I was most concerned he would be disappointed but he absolutely loved it; was grinning from ear to ear. The girls were kind of so-so about the mermaid tails; as the first one said rather puzzled/or flat...it's a blanket. I made sure she saw it was a mermaid tail and she kind of laughed. The other two looked to see the color and that was about it. Oh well, can't win them all. Their mom said they would end up liking them. They were not rude though. Oldest DD liked the towel and scrubbie and said she loved the color of the afghan I'm working on was was pleased as it will go well in her living room. StepDD & DSIL loved their afghan. I didn't knit anything for youngest DD but she loved the purse I gave her (I say I but all gifts were from DH & me together0. We then did Grandpa's Grab Bag where DH has spent the year collecting little items from yard sales, clearance sales, flea markets...you name it. Everyone takes a turn reaching in and without looking grab a gift. Everyone loves doing it. Of course afterwards they can swap or grab again. We usually go a couple of rounds and there is always more than enough surprises in his bag of goodies. This year we also played a game similar to "Heads Up" or Charades (can't remember the name right now. It was lots of fun, lots of laughter, and everyone left around 10 pm. all taking some of the rolls, Cuban Cups (Bonnie they were a BIG hit), and other goodies. Oldest DD will be driving Hannah & Amaru to the Atlanta airport in the morning as they will be heading to his parents in NYC. They will be back Jan. 3rd.
> 
> I'm pretty tired and have physical therapy tomorrow afternoon. Last night when I was finishing up the topping for the cheesecake something popped in the side of my hand and I instantaneously has a large swelling/hard knot on the side of my hand and couldn't close my hand. Very painful so I immediately put ice on it for about 20 minutes. The swelling went down but was still painful. This morning no pain but by this afternoon was horribly bruised. DH saw it and thought I had burned myself. Like I said, doesn't hurt at all now but ugly looking.
> 
> Will be keeping Sam in my prayers. He sure has been having too many "spa visits". So glad Heather let us know.


Fabulous photos Gwen, sounds like a great day was had by all. Your hand doesnt look real great though, maybe get it checked by a doctor?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He said he really didn't learn much, he was booked for an ultrasound early in the day & saw the doctor later. He thought the reason for the U/S earlier was so the results would be there for his appointment but apparently not???? I think he's getting really sick of running up & down the road & not learning much.


Oh dear, not good that the results werent there yet.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm sure hoping it drops- in fact it has gone up, checked as I was posting.
> We are getting our first hot spell from Friday to Tuesday. Friday 36, then 37 and 40 for both Christmas and Boxing Days with 37 for Tuesday as well. (37 is just under 100F).


Yes I saw that on the news and posted about it too. Gee Wizz, stay cool. Hopefully the forecast will change again for the better for both of us.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> A lawyer was a good idea. Just in case any thing further comes from it good to have things clarified early on.
> But yes taking her up to Darwin especially as she hardly knows her father isn't good for Serena. He has rights- but those rights include responsibilities and until he is taking some responsibility then he has no right to demand rights. AN dI wonder who had the idea of taking Serena up there?


Mmm, I think you wonder correctly! GM no doubt.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Get a bit sore sitting- walking very restricted- mentally in fine shape- but getting very tired through each day which cuts into what one can get done.
> I need to hunt down some Gluten free flour which hopefully I can do on Friday, if not Saturday morning for my contribution to Sunday lunch. Otherwise all my shopping is done and posted- a few I have missed, but not many.


Do you still try to go on your exercise bike? I gather you are going somewhere for Christmas? I hope so. Enjoy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am off to bed, very tired tonight. Big hugs to everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you and no, hand doesn't hurt or feel hot just looks ugly.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Great photos, Gwen, what a lovely lovely looking family you have.
> Your hand looks nasty, does it feel hot to touch? If so, it might be cellulitis & you should get it checked by a doctor.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> Gwen- just a little hint, things generally work better switched on! At least this way nice fresh rolls for people.


 :sm12: :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Shoot Julie, I'm not even going to go to the doctor; doesn't hurt at all now and not swollen at all anymore. Just ugly and weird how it happened.


Lurker 2 said:


> And a great time was had by all, but sorry about the hand- hope the doctors can fix what ever it was.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here we call them kerosine lanterns or lights. And they use kerosine not parafine. When I used to go camping a good bit always had one to take with us.


Lurker 2 said:


> They are the old fashioned kerosine lanterns with a cotton mantle that you light. Gives out a pretty good amount of light when there is no supply of electricity. Maybe you would call the kerosine, parrafin, I know it varies from country to country.
> https://www.google.co.nz/search?q=tilley+lantern&espv=2&biw=1366&bih=638&tbm=isch&imgil=RC9A7IaRl_kUqM%253A%253B8siU_lVMxxL1aM%253Bhttp
> 
> correct spelling I see is Tilley.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow, I didn't know they got that big! Also saw some that were purple that I had never seen before this year. I had only seen the red or white pointsetia.


Lurker 2 said:


> I had one in Mt Eden that was around 5 foot tall- quite spectacular when flowering.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She IS nuts....sure wouldn't trust her with Serena's care.


sugarsugar said:


> From what I understand she wanted to DRIVE up and fly back. Even worse. 42 hours driving time..... Who in their right mind would even WANT to take a 2 year old in a car that far.......?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you and no, hand doesn't hurt or feel hot just looks ugly.


I think its a small blood vessel just under the skin that bursts for no apparent reason. I get them from time to time, though I've never had one quite that big. If it doesn't look any better in a day or two might be a good idea to let the Dr check it out, but I think it will disperse on its own.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I figured you probably had guided DD in keeping herself covered legally. You're right about the amount of support being a joke. That would hardly buy a single pack of diapers! Hopefully thought that since it is "in the system" that if he ever does make more $ then more will be assigned to child support. Also good that solicitor in on board and keeping notes. With his mother it sounds as if she could always be an issue. Sad that "dad" doesn't see Serena on his own since little girls sure need a dad but then they need a GOOD dad. Serena and DD are so blessed to have you!


sugarsugar said:


> Well about the child support..... he is on some type of welfare payments and they take $14 a fortnight from him and transfer to DD. That is the required amount...... What a joke. Basically solicitor took lots of notes and said that because Serena has always lived 100% with her mum and is being very fair letting the "other" side spend time with her and has never stopped "dad" from seeing her (which he doesnt bother to do anyway) then nothing needs to be done legally. However DD can contact the solicitor if any "legal" paperwork ever arrives from the father.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too! Any kind of snake!!! Makes me shudder just reading about it.


 sugarsugar said:


> I hope this link works.... a Melbourne was shocked to discover that a tiger snake had got onto her Christmas Tree! :sm06: I would have died of shock if it had of been me. http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-12-19/tiger-snake-found-in-christmas-tree-decorations-frankston/8131764
> 
> And here is a link about tiger snakes..... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiger_snake


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That what I thought it most likely was and thanks for confirming that. I figured I just had overworked my hand between all the baking, cleaning, and knitting.


angelam said:


> I think its a small blood vessel just under the skin that bursts for no apparent reason. I get them from time to time, though I've never had one quite that big. If it doesn't look any better in a day or two might be a good idea to let the Dr check it out, but I think it will disperse on its own.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> Bonnie, we are apparently in the same time zone as it is just 11:49 here now. I usually go to bed around midnight so just a few more minutes and I am off.
> 
> I had been wondering about Sam. Sorry to hear he is in hospital. Did he miss the wedding? I am sure that upset him a good deal. Hugs Sam. Hope you are feeling better PDQ.
> 
> Evelyn


I think of Alabama as being farther east I guess because we don't change time we are the same as many places that are quite a way east. I had thought you would be on Ontario time, one hour later in winter & 2 in summer


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes, however I have never tried to grow one but apparently we can. :sm11:


I've had poinsettias from the big box stores that were inexpensive but promptly died after Christmas but the year my stepdad died I was given a huge one from the local flower shop, it lived for about 3 years but didn't get the lovely vibrant red blossoms again. I wonder if there are healthy strong plants sold in flower shops & "seconds" sold elsewhere. Obviously something different as I treated them exactly the same.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> sorry to hear that Bonnie . Will the hospital expect him to go back to talk about the results or just send a letter to him and his doctors


I don't really know but judging by past experiences they will probably expect him to go to Saskatoon. He won't be happy as he's trying to study for another exam the end of Jan. 2 more & he's all done &a they have to be done by the end of 2017 or he will have to redo the first one he wrote. He has to complete the 8exams within 5 years, each is a 4 inch binder of very technical stuff. He will be so glad to be done.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are the old fashioned kerosine lanterns with a cotton mantle that you light. Gives out a pretty good amount of light when there is no supply of electricity. Maybe you would call the kerosine, parrafin, I know it varies from country to country.
> https://www.google.co.nz/search?q=tilley+lantern&espv=2&biw=1366&bih=638&tbm=isch&imgil=RC9A7IaRl_kUqM%253A%253B8siU_lVMxxL1aM%253Bhttp
> 
> correct spelling I see is Tilley.


OK, we have those, we call them kerosene or coal oil lamps. I have one sitting in my mantle & another in my camper


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> From what I understand she wanted to DRIVE up and fly back. Even worse. 42 hours driving time..... Who in their right mind would even WANT to take a 2 year old in a car that far.......?


She must be crazy or has never travelled with kids. I can't imagine putting such a small child in the car for all those hours.
Does Serena's dad give any child support? If not, I would think they have no rights at all


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Put the book it is in on hold at the library. Goes up to 18 months in the book so will do E still. The long sleeves make sense to me, but Vicky likes the short sleeved ones for the weather when need slightly more but not a cardigan. And who knows what else I might find in there! Though as One Skeins likely to be mainly smaller sizes.


The pattern on Ravelry goes to size 5-6, my yarn was thin so I knit with 2 strands together & went up one size for needles so it's a little bigger, hopefully will fit GD for at least a year. I like the pattern, very quick & easy. It does look cute as sort of a vest, I made one in a very bright verigated a couple of years ago


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well about the child support..... he is on some type of welfare payments and they take $14 a fortnight from him and transfer to DD. That is the required amount...... What a joke. Basically solicitor took lots of notes and said that because Serena has always lived 100% with her mum and is being very fair letting the "other" side spend time with her and has never stopped "dad" from seeing her (which he doesnt bother to do anyway) then nothing needs to be done legally. However DD can contact the solicitor if any "legal" paperwork ever arrives from the father.


Wow! A whole $14, that's nuts! But I guess you can't get blood out if a stone! What is a young man doing in welfare, I don't think he would get it here unless disabled


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:10am and this is the sky out there.????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Karate went well last night. I guess we will see what happens Thursday at the Christmas party. I think he might get his belt then?! Last night was the grading. 

Do my hour of volunteer this morning and then maybe finish the presents. 

So Greg dropped us off after Karate and his behavior was not cool. So since he had Gage in tears I had enough. I told him where to go, how to get there and what he could do when he got there. I was so angry I was shaking when I got inside. Sooooooooooo I don't think he will he calling Gage today with his good morning message. Meh. 

Off I go. Got to get Gage in gear for school then come back in let the dog out and then be at the school for 930.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hi, all. Heather, Sam's daughter, posted here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-423869-78.html#9688598
> 
> Looks as if he's back in the spa. I couldn't copy the text on my tablet. It's the very last post.


Thanks for letting us know about this.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, if you're reading this, I hope you're doing better this morning and will be going home soon. Hugs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The family Christmas get together was wonderful. Everyone seemed to have a good time and all enjoyed the food. Took lots of pictures but will restrain and only show a few The first is of me and my 3 girls and the second of me with the grandkids. Then my sweet hubby. I wish I had gotten a picture of the youngest DGS's reaction to the shark blanket. I was most concerned he would be disappointed but he absolutely loved it; was grinning from ear to ear. The girls were kind of so-so about the mermaid tails; as the first one said rather puzzled/or flat...it's a blanket. I made sure she saw it was a mermaid tail and she kind of laughed. The other two looked to see the color and that was about it. Oh well, can't win them all. Their mom said they would end up liking them. They were not rude though. Oldest DD liked the towel and scrubbie and said she loved the color of the afghan I'm working on was was pleased as it will go well in her living room. StepDD & DSIL loved their afghan. I didn't knit anything for youngest DD but she loved the purse I gave her (I say I but all gifts were from DH & me together0. We then did Grandpa's Grab Bag where DH has spent the year collecting little items from yard sales, clearance sales, flea markets...you name it. Everyone takes a turn reaching in and without looking grab a gift. Everyone loves doing it. Of course afterwards they can swap or grab again. We usually go a couple of rounds and there is always more than enough surprises in his bag of goodies. This year we also played a game similar to "Heads Up" or Charades (can't remember the name right now. It was lots of fun, lots of laughter, and everyone left around 10 pm. all taking some of the rolls, Cuban Cups (Bonnie they were a BIG hit), and other goodies. Oldest DD will be driving Hannah & Amaru to the Atlanta airport in the morning as they will be heading to his parents in NYC. They will be back Jan. 3rd.
> 
> I'm pretty tired and have physical therapy tomorrow afternoon. Last night when I was finishing up the topping for the cheesecake something popped in the side of my hand and I instantaneously has a large swelling/hard knot on the side of my hand and couldn't close my hand. Very painful so I immediately put ice on it for about 20 minutes. The swelling went down but was still painful. This morning no pain but by this afternoon was horribly bruised. DH saw it and thought I had burned myself. Like I said, doesn't hurt at all now but ugly looking.
> 
> Will be keeping Sam in my prayers. He sure has been having too many "spa visits". So glad Heather let us know.


So glad you had a wonderful get together. Grandpa's Grab Bag sounds like a lot of fun. Too bad the girls were lukewarm about the mermaid tail but you can't win 'em all. Your girls hardly look old enough to have their own families. Must be the good genes. You really did a number on your hand. Hopefully the therapist will give you some advice on what to do about it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> What about making socks for his clubs?


Now that's an idea. Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had some beautiful furniture- most has gone to my brothers- but I treasure what I do have. It by the way has Battle of Waterloo brass cannon shot as casters. and the carving on it is lovely.


I would treasure it too. I hope your brothers love the furniture as much as you do.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Karate went well last night. I guess we will see what happens Thursday at the Christmas party. I think he might get his belt then?! Last night was the grading.
> 
> Do my hour of volunteer this morning and then maybe finish the presents.
> 
> ...


Can I call him a name Mel , I think it's about time he grew up and put his child first and stopped all his selfish behaviour 
Does he not realise he is not being a good role model to his son . 
This time of year he should be trying especially hard to make everything happy for Gage not having him in tears

On a good note I'm glad karate went well for Gage I'll cross my fingers he gets his belt


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Sam is in the "spa" again. Hope he's better soon and able to get home in time for Christmas.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Heather, thank you so much for letting us know about your dad. Our prayer warriors will be praying for him. He is a very special man and we all love him. Congratulations on Rebeka's wedding, i hope it was wonderful despite excitement about grandpa.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poor Gage. This has got to really extra hard on the poor guy. Would love to give Greg some good ole' Southern Whoop A** lecture myself for you. Glad you did! Sorry you are having to be like that and stay so strong. Greg just doesn't know what he's losing and losing in more than one way. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}}


gagesmom said:


> Karate went well last night. I guess we will see what happens Thursday at the Christmas party. I think he might get his belt then?! Last night was the grading.
> 
> Do my hour of volunteer this morning and then maybe finish the presents.
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am more then willing to let you whoop his ass Gwen????????????????

Did my volunteer hour and am off til the new year. 

Need to sweep up the dog fur and wash the floors. 

Should do baling but feel tired and worn out. 

Will check in later on. ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, so very sorry Greg being so selfish in his behavior. I hope Gage wins his belt despite Greg. I hope Greg can get his act together and give Gage a Merry Christmas. I'm sorry for you as I know you still love Greg and want the best for Gage. Hugs sweetie.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

angelam said:


> Glad you enjoyed the concert. I don't know how you manage on so little sleep all the time. I think I'd be on my knees, drink or no drink!


I slept 9 hours Sunday night. I usually get 6-7 hours of sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think I should just stop looking at our forecast each day, of course it is now changed to in the 20s up to Christmas day which is to be 36c now. :sm06: Followed with Monday 31c and Tuesday 37c. BUT poor Margaret's forecast is high 30s Thurs and Friday followed by 2 days of 40c for Christmas!! Oh my goodness!! :sm12:


Whereas we are, today to be a comfortable 24*C- I can handle that, but not 40*.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Do you still try to go on your exercise bike? I gather you are going somewhere for Christmas? I hope so. Enjoy.


I am managing that in 5 minute bursts- at irregular intervals- one 24 hour period I got in a whole 30 minutes- doesn't hurt as badly as walking, and gets the heart rate up.
Yes having Christmas lunch with my friend Ann, the owner of Charlie the Labrador- he is nearly 6 months old now, so a lot bigger. Pity Ringo doesn't accept other dogs when I'm around.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Shoot Julie, I'm not even going to go to the doctor; doesn't hurt at all now and not swollen at all anymore. Just ugly and weird how it happened.


Just so long as it doesn't get any worse!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here we call them kerosine lanterns or lights. And they use kerosine not parafine. When I used to go camping a good bit always had one to take with us.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow, I didn't know they got that big! Also saw some that were purple that I had never seen before this year. I had only seen the red or white pointsetia.


Purple is new to me- the one in my garden was red.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OK, we have those, we call them kerosene or coal oil lamps. I have one sitting in my mantle & another in my camper


Not surprised that you know them, obviously just not as a Tilley Lantern.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Karate went well last night. I guess we will see what happens Thursday at the Christmas party. I think he might get his belt then?! Last night was the grading.
> 
> Do my hour of volunteer this morning and then maybe finish the presents.
> 
> ...


Not good- I am sorry for you Mel, that Greg is behaving so immaturely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I would treasure it too. I hope your brothers love the furniture as much as you do.


Their wives do take care of what they've got, so far as I am aware- my dad and Step -Mother sold stuff in favour of Danske Mobler- I was really saddened when I found that out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can I call him a name Mel , I think it's about time he grew up and put his child first and stopped all his selfish behaviour
> Does he not realise he is not being a good role model to his son .
> This time of year he should be trying especially hard to make everything happy for Gage not having him in tears
> 
> On a good note I'm glad karate went well for Gage I'll cross my fingers he gets his belt


Well said, maybe we all need to visit & give him a swift kick in the ass.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I had sent Sams daughter Heather a message saying we were hoping he was better soon. I got a reply from her this morning saying that Sam is being discharged today & they just have to make arrangements to get him back home. I guess the wedding went very well despite the excitement winter Sam.

I talked to DS this morning before he left for his week st work. Apparent the kidney specialist said he needs a renal biopsy, I'm concerned, I didn't think he would need something like that, a little scary


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've had poinsettias from the big box stores that were inexpensive but promptly died after Christmas but the year my stepdad died I was given a huge one from the local flower shop, it lived for about 3 years but didn't get the lovely vibrant red blossoms again. I wonder if there are healthy strong plants sold in flower shops & "seconds" sold elsewhere. Obviously something different as I treated them exactly the same.


I've had exactly the same experience. I had one one year that was still going strong in the summer, but I think you have to do all sorts of clever things to them to make them produce the red leaves again.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I slept 9 hours Sunday night. I usually get 6-7 hours of sleep.


 :sm24: :sm24: Good.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Karate went well last night. I guess we will see what happens Thursday at the Christmas party. I think he might get his belt then?! Last night was the grading.
> 
> Do my hour of volunteer this morning and then maybe finish the presents.
> 
> ...


Glad the karate went well but I'm sorry you had to deal with Greg's selfish behaviour. Not fair on you or Gage.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I've had exactly the same experience. I had one one year that was still going strong in the summer, but I think you have to do all sorts of clever things to them to make them produce the red leaves again.


I think the technical term is Bract- they are almost a flower petal, just not quite, pity Gingerwitch doesn't visit with us any longer- she was the botanical expert.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost 1:45pm and I have hung around the house. Dishes done and meant to do some baking but still haven't gotten it done. Maybe tonight. Been working on the Georgie baby jacket. 

Need to get Deuce outside soon so I won't have to have him outside waiting for Gage after school. 

So happy to hear that Sam has been discharged from the hospital.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 1:45pm and I have hung around the house. Dishes done and meant to do some baking but still haven't gotten it done. Maybe tonight. Been working on the Georgie baby jacket.
> 
> Need to get Deuce outside soon so I won't have to have him outside waiting for Gage after school.
> 
> So happy to hear that Sam has been discharged from the hospital.


Our Sam is a worry, how he keeps having these breathing issues. I too am glad he is well enough to be discharged.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Charlie is so cute! Glad you are getting to have lunch with your friend Ann.



Lurker 2 said:


> I am managing that in 5 minute bursts- at irregular intervals- one 24 hour period I got in a whole 30 minutes- doesn't hurt as badly as walking, and gets the heart rate up.
> Yes having Christmas lunch with my friend Ann, the owner of Charlie the Labrador- he is nearly 6 months old now, so a lot bigger. Pity Ringo doesn't accept other dogs when I'm around.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear, that does sound quite serious for your DS. Have they started plans to have this surgery? Did they explain why he would need this done? Will be keeping him in prayers.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I had sent Sams daughter Heather a message saying we were hoping he was better soon. I got a reply from her this morning saying that Sam is being discharged today & they just have to make arrangements to get him back home. I guess the wedding went very well despite the excitement winter Sam.
> 
> I talked to DS this morning before he left for his week st work. Apparent the kidney specialist said he needs a renal biopsy, I'm concerned, I didn't think he would need something like that, a little scary


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear, that does sound quite serious for your DS. Have they started plans to have this surgery? Did they explain why he would need this done? Will be keeping him in prayers.


DS didn't seem to know much, either that or just didn't want to talk. I think next time I will ask if I can go with him


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, frightening news that your son will have renal biopsy. Pray it is only for a R/O dx and comes back negative. Hugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Finished 2nd sock. Need to pack for trip tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had sent Sams daughter Heather a message saying we were hoping he was better soon. I got a reply from her this morning saying that Sam is being discharged today & they just have to make arrangements to get him back home. I guess the wedding went very well despite the excitement winter Sam.
> 
> I talked to DS this morning before he left for his week st work. Apparent the kidney specialist said he needs a renal biopsy, I'm concerned, I didn't think he would need something like that, a little scary


Sorry to hear that Bonnie you must be worried , so must your son , hopefully you can go with him next time , it's good to have someone with you then more questions get asked


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Charlie is so cute! Glad you are getting to have lunch with your friend Ann.


We will be at the Quaker Meeting first, so I will be leaving home at 7 a.m., complete (hopefully) with my gluten-free Tarte de Noel that I will be making on Saturday. That is why I have to do an extra shop for a gluten -free flour! Ann is not coeliac, but convinced that Gluten-free is the way to go.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

For anyone wondering what the Tarte de Noel is: it is basically just a shortcrust base in a pie dish (according to your dietary restrictions) filled with the Fruit Mincemeat- I usually prefer to make my own- and topped with a Macaroon mix:
2 egg whites
100g castor sugar
75-80 g Almond meal (or you can blanch whole Almonds, dry them and grind them- a food processor or blender works)
1 tspn Vanilla Extract
1 tspn Rice Flour

whip egg whites stiffly in a clean bowl (no fat or egg yolk is rather vital)
stir sugar together with the rice flour and Almond meal
carefully stir into the egg whites along with the Vanilla Essence

carefully transfer to top the mincemeat- looks good if you have a forcing bag and a fancy nozzle- I don't so just plonk it on in spoonfuls.
It is good if you have tin pie dish with a removable base, but not essential.
Bake at 400*F for 10 minutes, reduce oven temperature to 350*F and continue to bake until the Macaroon topping is a nice even brown- approximately another half hour.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had sent Sams daughter Heather a message saying we were hoping he was better soon. I got a reply from her this morning saying that Sam is being discharged today & they just have to make arrangements to get him back home. I guess the wedding went very well despite the excitement winter Sam.
> 
> I talked to DS this morning before he left for his week st work. Apparent the kidney specialist said he needs a renal biopsy, I'm concerned, I didn't think he would need something like that, a little scary


Holding you in a deep hug.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Karate went well last night. I guess we will see what happens Thursday at the Christmas party. I think he might get his belt then?! Last night was the grading.
> 
> Do my hour of volunteer this morning and then maybe finish the presents.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry that Greg was mean to Gage. Not nice at all. I hope that Gage did well in the grading.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, if you're reading this, I hope you're doing better this morning and will be going home soon. Hugs.


I second that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Their wives do take care of what they've got, so far as I am aware- my dad and Step -Mother sold stuff in favour of Danske Mobler- I was really saddened when I found that out.


I would have been saddened too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had sent Sams daughter Heather a message saying we were hoping he was better soon. I got a reply from her this morning saying that Sam is being discharged today & they just have to make arrangements to get him back home. I guess the wedding went very well despite the excitement winter Sam.
> 
> I talked to DS this morning before he left for his week st work. Apparent the kidney specialist said he needs a renal biopsy, I'm concerned, I didn't think he would need something like that, a little scary


Bonnie, sure hope that the biopsy will come up clean. Thanks for letting us know that Sam is on the way home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> I've had exactly the same experience. I had one one year that was still going strong in the summer, but I think you have to do all sorts of clever things to them to make them produce the red leaves again.


I believe that you are supposed to put them into darkness for something like 12 hours a day beginning around September. I have never tried it---too much fuss. They're not that expensive to buy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I would have been saddened too.


There were pieces I would have loved!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! A whole $14, that's nuts! But I guess you can't get blood out if a stone! What is a young man doing in welfare, I don't think he would get it here unless disabled


Here we have a very low payment for those unemployed. Don't know how they survive on it it is so low (so $14 is not as bad as it seems-not that it helps much at all). There are all sorts of things that they must meet to get the payment like applying for a certain number of jobs. And with the unemployment rate so high it is often hard to get jobs. Which of course makes it easier for those who don't want to work. But I think the majority would prefer to work and get a reasonable amount of money than spend a similar amount of time applying for jobs they know they won't get and getting very little.
In South Australia even getting work over Christmas has been hard-and usually there are plenty of seasonal jobs around for December.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had sent Sams daughter Heather a message saying we were hoping he was better soon. I got a reply from her this morning saying that Sam is being discharged today & they just have to make arrangements to get him back home. I guess the wedding went very well despite the excitement winter Sam.
> 
> I talked to DS this morning before he left for his week st work. Apparent the kidney specialist said he needs a renal biopsy, I'm concerned, I didn't think he would need something like that, a little scary


That is concerning- but no where near as worrying as it was once. They would have only done one once if they had major concerns, but now they often do things just in case. And then wonder why the health system keeps blowing the budget!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For anyone wondering what the Tarte de Noel is: it is basically just a shortcrust base in a pie dish (according to your dietary restrictions) filled with the Fruit Mincemeat- I usually prefer to make my own- and topped with a Macaroon mix:
> 2 egg whites
> 100g castor sugar
> 75-80 g Almond meal (or you can blanch whole Almonds, dry them and grind them- a food processor or blender works)
> ...


Thats sounds good- but without an oven I won't be trying it.

Talking of ovens. David has started getting carcasses for the kitchen and putting them together-so maybe by the time the office opens in January I will have some kitchen cupboards (even if doorless). Hopefully a fridge. Told David today that if I can't use the new fridge we will have to get a bag of ice to keep in the old fridge. As well as the door not working it is not keeping things cold and I need to keep more things cold than the small fridge will hold. Hoping that in a cool environment the ice will stay cold for a long time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Here we have a very low payment for those unemployed. Don't know how they survive on it it is so low (so $14 is not as bad as it seems-not that it helps much at all). There are all sorts of things that they must meet to get the payment like applying for a certain number of jobs. And with the unemployment rate so high it is often hard to get jobs. Which of course makes it easier for those who don't want to work. But I think the majority would prefer to work and get a reasonable amount of money than spend a similar amount of time applying for jobs they know they won't get and getting very little.
> In South Australia even getting work over Christmas has been hard-and usually there are plenty of seasonal jobs around for December.


Your unemployment rate is just a bit higher than ours and is considered to be near Full employment--- hope jobs become more readily available soon.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Bonnie ..Prayers that your son's biopsy comes back clear. 

These frosty fellas are ready for their new home. 
My friend will pick them up tonigjt.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

The crossing guard gave me a gift today. 
She had bought it for her son and he wore it twice. It is in brand new condition. So tearfully I accepted. She thought of me. So grateful.
It is so warm and longer then my other one. Also has a hood. ☺


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good news for Sam! Yay! Now he just has to keep mending.

How wonderful that you have a new coat, Melody.

Healing thoughts and positive thoughts for all facing health issues.

We were at the motorcycle group breakfast when E&E (our friends that we'll spend Christmas with) called and said their car wouldn't start (they were also at a restaurant), so we drove up there and Bub helped him while we girls chatted. Good thing we took the car today (too cold for the bike). They got it started and the battery is fine, just something got on the post so the electricity wasn't getting through. Glad it was an easy thing. Tonight is the group's Christmas party; I have four dozen cookies to take. I didn't do the tree, just put icing on some of the smaller cookies and have peanut butter also. I'm sure there will be no shortage of food. We have no idea how many will be there, but if there are a lot, we may not stay too long--I have a hard time with being crowded, so we'll see how it goes. I'm sure it will be fine.

I finished another hat last night and started another. I need to get pictures.

Going to make a salad before we go to the party.

Hugs and blessings!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> The crossing guard gave me a gift today.
> She had bought it for her son and he wore it twice. It is in brand new condition. So tearfully I accepted. She thought of me. So grateful.
> It is so warm and longer then my other one. Also has a hood. ☺


That was very kind of her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Good news for Sam! Yay! Now he just has to keep mending.
> 
> How wonderful that you have a new coat, Melody.
> 
> ...


Hope you enjoy the party.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Shoot Julie, I'm not even going to go to the doctor; doesn't hurt at all now and not swollen at all anymore. Just ugly and weird how it happened.


Gwen, really, please get it checked by doc to ensure nothing else strange will occur.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow, I didn't know they got that big! Also saw some that were purple that I had never seen before this year. I had only seen the red or white pointsetia.


 :sm12: The village gardener finally cleared up the overgrown garden bed and drastically pruned everything back, including the nice looking pointsetia, bother, it was just nice, now ugly. Hopefully it will be nice again before flowering


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, feel like you are wearing a warm hug from us and crossing guard when you wear your new jacket.
Sorienna, enjoy your party.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS didn't seem to know much, either that or just didn't want to talk. I think next time I will ask if I can go with him


 :sm24: Good idea to try and go with him.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

That's a beautiful table Julie.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wishing you a wonderful trip and traveling mercies Sassafras!


sassafras123 said:


> Finished 2nd sock. Need to pack for trip tomorrow.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS didn't seem to know much, either that or just didn't want to talk. I think next time I will ask if I can go with him


So sorry to read that your son needs to have a biopsy done. I will stay optimistic for him as I had several biopsies done quite a few years ago and was blessed with good biopsies except for the skin cancer. That was difficult enough for me, but I know that I was blessed with the other biopsies coming out negative. I am glad that you want to go with him for his next appointment. I think it is better to have more than one set of ears listening to the doctors any way.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This sounds yummy. If not needing to make it gluten free , what would you substitute with what? (am I making sense???)

_


Lurker 2 said:


> For anyone wondering what the Tarte de Noel is: it is basically just a shortcrust base in a pie dish (according to your dietary restrictions) filled with the Fruit Mincemeat- I usually prefer to make my own- and topped with a Macaroon mix:
> 2 egg whites
> 100g castor sugar
> 75-80 g Almond meal (or you can blanch whole Almonds, dry them and grind them- a food processor or blender works)
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> The crossing guard gave me a gift today.
> She had bought it for her son and he wore it twice. It is in brand new condition. So tearfully I accepted. She thought of me. So grateful.
> It is so warm and longer then my other one. Also has a hood. ☺


That is a wonderful gift and she will be delighted to see it being used.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So cute! They would look good on a tree, a garland of them , or just to decorate a package.


gagesmom said:


> Bonnie ..Prayers that your son's biopsy comes back clear.
> 
> These frosty fellas are ready for their new home.
> My friend will pick them up tonigjt.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

angelam said:


> I think its a small blood vessel just under the skin that bursts for no apparent reason. I get them from time to time, though I've never had one quite that big. If it doesn't look any better in a day or two might be a good idea to let the Dr check it out, but I think it will disperse on its own.


I had one go inside eyeball after a particularly hard sneeze. Totally panicked when i looked in mirror and saw a blood red eyeball. Scary until I knew what it was and weird to look at. Now, if I can, I always shit eyes tight b4 sneezing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That was so thoughtful and kind of her. Nothing wrong at all with passing/receiving on gently used items!!! 


gagesmom said:


> The crossing guard gave me a gift today.
> She had bought it for her son and he wore it twice. It is in brand new condition. So tearfully I accepted. She thought of me. So grateful.
> It is so warm and longer then my other one. Also has a hood. ☺


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

She had bought it for her son and he wore it twice. Then decided he didn't really like it. So she decided to give it to me. I am so blessed. 
So many things to be grateful for. 
Not going to let Greg and his negativity bring me down. ????????????????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I showed it to the physical therapist today and he said it was a burst blood vessel; there is absolutely no pain at all since the initially popping and swelling and all swelling is gone. It looks strangely like a burn. But, that said I will call my GP tomorrow (don't know if they will be there or not) and ask about it. Your concern touches me Heather; thank you so much.



busyworkerbee said:


> Gwen, really, please get it checked by doc to ensure nothing else strange will occur.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ewwwww....."shit eyes" would be yucky!!!! I'm sorry Heather I just couldn't resist! I did know what you meant and again ewwwwww....that would scare the beegeezus out of me!


busyworkerbee said:


> I had one go inside eyeball after a particularly hard sneeze. Totally panicked when i looked in mirror and saw a blood red eyeball. Scary until I knew what it was and weird to look at. Now, if I can, I always shit eyes tight b4 sneezing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Melody you are so loved by folks in your community and here on the KTP. {{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}



gagesmom said:


> She had bought it for her son and he wore it twice. Then decided he didn't really like it. So she decided to give it to me. I am so blessed.
> So many things to be grateful for.
> Not going to let Greg and his negativity bring me down. ????????????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> The crossing guard gave me a gift today.
> She had bought it for her son and he wore it twice. It is in brand new condition. So tearfully I accepted. She thought of me. So grateful.
> It is so warm and longer then my other one. Also has a hood. ☺


What a nice Christmas gift for you.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

budasha said:


> I believe that you are supposed to put them into darkness for something like 12 hours a day beginning around September. I have never tried it---too much fuss. They're not that expensive to buy.


 :sm06: Oh dear, I have only ever seen the ones planted in gardens. Once a year they show the red or white leaf flowers regardless. Maybe they are fed something I am not aware of.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Here we have a very low payment for those unemployed. Don't know how they survive on it it is so low (so $14 is not as bad as it seems-not that it helps much at all). There are all sorts of things that they must meet to get the payment like applying for a certain number of jobs. And with the unemployment rate so high it is often hard to get jobs. Which of course makes it easier for those who don't want to work. But I think the majority would prefer to work and get a reasonable amount of money than spend a similar amount of time applying for jobs they know they won't get and getting very little.
> In South Australia even getting work over Christmas has been hard-and usually there are plenty of seasonal jobs around for December.


Agree. I am on the unemployment scheme, with disability support. Money is not fantastic and my job search requirements are not as stringent as for those without disability support or the young ones. I also have limits on hours I can work, so getting a job is not that beneficial for me as there is only a small increase in income, nothing to really make a difference. What mainly males a difference is having a job gives a sense of success and social interaction outside the house. Because I have depression as well as the heart failure, it can be tough mentally as well as physically to cope with repeated lack of success in gaining employment.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> The crossing guard gave me a gift today.
> She had bought it for her son and he wore it twice. It is in brand new condition. So tearfully I accepted. She thought of me. So grateful.
> It is so warm and longer then my other one. Also has a hood. ☺


How lovely this lady thought of you when her son no longer used it. It looks warm and bright.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Agree. I am on the unemployment scheme, with disability support. Money is not fantastic and my job search requirements are not as stringent as for those without disability support or the young ones. I also have limits on hours I can work, so getting a job is not that beneficial for me as there is only a small increase in income, nothing to really make a difference. What mainly males a difference is having a job gives a sense of success and social interaction outside the house. Because I have depression as well as the heart failure, it can be tough mentally as well as physically to cope with repeated lack of success in gaining employment.


There's definitely a need for this type 
of support; just sad when it is so inadequate.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ewwwww....."shit eyes" would be yucky!!!! I'm sorry Heather I just couldn't resist! I did know what you meant and again ewwwwww....that would scare the beegeezus out of me!


I certainly freaked, for sure. I had an appointment to get to and stopped to use ladies when I saw this. Flew up to job network place, asked them to cancel on medical grounds and headed straight to doctor. Did not stop panicking until doc was seen. Such a relief to be told that it was simply a tiny burst vessel and would clear up over next day or so.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to work on felted slippers. Have almost finished knitting one and hope to start the mate this evening. So nice to have the "must get it done" knitting behind me. Still have a few things to finish but no crushing deadline. TTYL


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> There's definitely a need for this type
> of support; just sad when it is so inadequate.


The whole idea is to encourage people to gain jobs of some description, not sit in their butts at home, but gives them some funds to live on. I am gradually adjusting to my new, very limited budget as over half goes on rent. Thank goodness I qualify for rent assistance. All my food, meds, fuel and so on comes out of the little that is left. I smartly signed up to dodo power which has fortnightly payments taken out ahead of time, so bills should be either very small or in credit. I also get discount for pension card and :sm01: a whole $100 off first bill, which is letting me run ac every now and then or fans when cooler.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, autocorrect strikes again ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> From what I understand she wanted to DRIVE up and fly back. Even worse. 42 hours driving time..... Who in their right mind would even WANT to take a 2 year old in a car that far.......?


Oh my, she didn't think that through at all, what a dingbat. I don't think any 2 year old would enjoy that trip.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am home - arrived a hour or so ago. heather brought me half way and heidi met us a brought me the rest of the way. it is very nice to be home. and feeling not too bad. there is something to say about being in intensive care. i was supposed to be moved out of icu yesterday - they got me into my room - i was resting - and all of a sudden lost all my air - and ativan - breathihg treatent - shot of morphine and finally got me to where i was breathing relatively well and right back to icu i went - i was gone less than a couple of hours. but dr huffer thought i should still try and get home today so that is what we did. i went much easier than i thought it would. 

so now i am home - feels good to be home. kate - if you don't mind i will let you continue to open this friday - right now it is kind of getting myself back into the swing of things. i will speak more tomorrow. thanks for all the prayers and good wishes - they were greatly appreciated. this is the third time in the hospital since august - things usually happen in thirds so maybe this means i can look forward to months of healthy living for a change. i did get my flu shot so that will help ---- hugs - sam


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> i am home - arrived a hour or so ago. heather brought me half way and heidi met us a brought me the rest of the way. it is very nice to be home. and feeling not too bad. there is something to say about being in intensive care. i was supposed to be moved out of icu yesterday - they got me into my room - i was resting - and all of a sudden lost all my air - and ativan - breathihg treatent - shot of morphine and finally got me to where i was breathing relatively well and right back to icu i went - i was gone less than a couple of hours. but dr huffer thought i should still try and get home today so that is what we did. i went much easier than i thought it would.
> 
> so now i am home - feels good to be home. kate - if you don't mind i will let you continue to open this friday - right now it is kind of getting myself back into the swing of things. i will speak more tomorrow. thanks for all the prayers and good wishes - they were greatly appreciated. this is the third time in the hospital since august - things usually happen in thirds so maybe this means i can look forward to months of healthy living for a change. i did get my flu shot so that will help ---- hugs - sam


Yippee, Sam is home. Take care and do not push yourself just yet, get plenty of rest. Cuddles to you and look forward to hearing more later


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I had one go inside eyeball after a particularly hard sneeze. Totally panicked when i looked in mirror and saw a blood red eyeball. Scary until I knew what it was and weird to look at. Now, if I can, I always shit eyes tight b4 sneezing.


You really didn't mean that did you (lol) or was that another spellcheck :sm09: :sm09: I'm sitting here giggling. I didn't mean about your blood red eyeball but rather about the sneezing bit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ewwwww....."shit eyes" would be yucky!!!! I'm sorry Heather I just couldn't resist! I did know what you meant and again ewwwwww....that would scare the beegeezus out of me!


I thought the same and I'm still giggling.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :sm06: Oh dear, I have only ever seen the ones planted in gardens. Once a year they show the red or white leaf flowers regardless. Maybe they are fed something I am not aware of.


I think in your neck of the woods, they grow in the gardens....not around here though. We have to pamper them if we want the bracts to rebloom in red. I tried it once and just got fed up with putting them in the dark and then taking them out and so on and so on.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I certainly freaked, for sure. I had an appointment to get to and stopped to use ladies when I saw this. Flew up to job network place, asked them to cancel on medical grounds and headed straight to doctor. Did not stop panicking until doc was seen. Such a relief to be told that it was simply a tiny burst vessel and would clear up over next day or so.


It's certainly scary to see but glad that you went to the doctor anyway and that it wasn't "shit" eyes. :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> The whole idea is to encourage people to gain jobs of some description, not sit in their butts at home, but gives them some funds to live on. I am gradually adjusting to my new, very limited budget as over half goes on rent. Thank goodness I qualify for rent assistance. All my food, meds, fuel and so on comes out of the little that is left. I smartly signed up to dodo power which has fortnightly payments taken out ahead of time, so bills should be either very small or in credit. I also get discount for pension card and :sm01: a whole $100 off first bill, which is letting me run ac every now and then or fans when cooler.


Sounds like you have arranged a good plan.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am home - arrived a hour or so ago. heather brought me half way and heidi met us a brought me the rest of the way. it is very nice to be home. and feeling not too bad. there is something to say about being in intensive care. i was supposed to be moved out of icu yesterday - they got me into my room - i was resting - and all of a sudden lost all my air - and ativan - breathihg treatent - shot of morphine and finally got me to where i was breathing relatively well and right back to icu i went - i was gone less than a couple of hours. but dr huffer thought i should still try and get home today so that is what we did. i went much easier than i thought it would.
> 
> so now i am home - feels good to be home. kate - if you don't mind i will let you continue to open this friday - right now it is kind of getting myself back into the swing of things. i will speak more tomorrow. thanks for all the prayers and good wishes - they were greatly appreciated. this is the third time in the hospital since august - things usually happen in thirds so maybe this means i can look forward to months of healthy living for a change. i did get my flu shot so that will help ---- hugs - sam


So glad you are home, Sam. We were all worried about you. I'm sorry that you missed the wedding but it was better that you were in ICU where they could take care of you. Is there something that sets you off? Could it be the travelling? You'll have to think this through before you take any more trips.
I'm sure Kate won't mind opening until you fully recover. Please take it easy and don't overdo it.
Hugs from me and Candy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I just received a call from a friend. Her husband was in the hospital at the same time as mine. Both of them were in dire straits. My DH was in a coma and hers was on a respirator. Her DH was taking lobster shells out to the garbage in the garage and slipped on the steps. He injured his spine and has been paralyzed ever since. It's coming up 3 years now. He's amazing. His spirits are good and his wife is so upbeat. I'm amazed at both of them. This is a case of making lemonade out of lemons. Makes me feel ashamed when I feel sorry for myself.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

budasha said:


> You really didn't mean that did you (lol) or was that another spellcheck :sm09: :sm09: I'm sitting here giggling. I didn't mean about your blood red eyeball but rather about the sneezing bit.


Shut eyes not shit


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm doing a lot of talking here. Better get off now that I'm caught up. TTYL.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

budasha said:


> I just received a call from a friend. Her husband was in the hospital at the same time as mine. Both of them were in dire straits. My DH was in a coma and hers was on a respirator. Her DH was taking lobster shells out to the garbage in the garage and slipped on the steps. He injured his spine and has been paralyzed ever since. It's coming up 3 years now. He's amazing. His spirits are good and his wife is so upbeat. I'm amazed at both of them. This is a case of making lemonade out of lemons. Makes me feel ashamed when I feel sorry for myself.


Some people give up or get bitter, others are more pragmatic and adjust. Instead of looking at what is lost, look at what can do.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have tried to catch up on reading the tea party and work on a mermaid tail this evening. Matthew has been busy as well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, will be thking of you. Part of our tradition is to make Welsh cookies when we are together.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, wonderful gift to read your post and know you are home. Rest and enjoying being home.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am home - arrived a hour or so ago. heather brought me half way and heidi met us a brought me the rest of the way. it is very nice to be home. and feeling not too bad. there is something to say about being in intensive care. i was supposed to be moved out of icu yesterday - they got me into my room - i was resting - and all of a sudden lost all my air - and ativan - breathihg treatent - shot of morphine and finally got me to where i was breathing relatively well and right back to icu i went - i was gone less than a couple of hours. but dr huffer thought i should still try and get home today so that is what we did. i went much easier than i thought it would.
> 
> so now i am home - feels good to be home. kate - if you don't mind i will let you continue to open this friday - right now it is kind of getting myself back into the swing of things. i will speak more tomorrow. thanks for all the prayers and good wishes - they were greatly appreciated. this is the third time in the hospital since august - things usually happen in thirds so maybe this means i can look forward to months of healthy living for a change. i did get my flu shot so that will help ---- hugs - sam


Good to hear you are home. Hopefully this will be the 3rd & final time for a while. Take care.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, cant believe you worked 68 hour week. Love Matthews new drawing. Looks like our Hobie cat, best cat ever. DD dressed him in doll clothes and walked him in doll carriage. Do wish Maya could be friends with cat.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome home Sam.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have tried to catch up on reading the tea party and work on a mermaid tail this evening. Matthew has been busy as well.


Wow! That cat looks like it could walk off the page!
I hope you get some rest


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have tried to catch up on reading the tea party and work on a mermaid tail this evening. Matthew has been busy as well.


Amazing! Love it, Matthew. Complete with "M" on forehead. She's a tabby! They all have it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats sounds good- but without an oven I won't be trying it.
> 
> Talking of ovens. David has started getting carcasses for the kitchen and putting them together-so maybe by the time the office opens in January I will have some kitchen cupboards (even if doorless). Hopefully a fridge. Told David today that if I can't use the new fridge we will have to get a bag of ice to keep in the old fridge. As well as the door not working it is not keeping things cold and I need to keep more things cold than the small fridge will hold. Hoping that in a cool environment the ice will stay cold for a long time.


I would find this a definite downside to the move.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> The crossing guard gave me a gift today.
> She had bought it for her son and he wore it twice. It is in brand new condition. So tearfully I accepted. She thought of me. So grateful.
> It is so warm and longer then my other one. Also has a hood. ☺


I am sure it will be useful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> That's a beautiful table Julie.


It is, Mary, with a really useful drawer. I drew all my graphs for the Guernsey on this - it is the perfect height.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This sounds yummy. If not needing to make it gluten free , what would you substitute with what? (am I making sense???)
> 
> _


Just an ordinary rich shortcrust pastry.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have tried to catch up on reading the tea party and work on a mermaid tail this evening. Matthew has been busy as well.


The start of another lovely picture. Way to go Matthew.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am home - arrived a hour or so ago. heather brought me half way and heidi met us a brought me the rest of the way. it is very nice to be home. and feeling not too bad. there is something to say about being in intensive care. i was supposed to be moved out of icu yesterday - they got me into my room - i was resting - and all of a sudden lost all my air - and ativan - breathihg treatent - shot of morphine and finally got me to where i was breathing relatively well and right back to icu i went - i was gone less than a couple of hours. but dr huffer thought i should still try and get home today so that is what we did. i went much easier than i thought it would.
> 
> so now i am home - feels good to be home. kate - if you don't mind i will let you continue to open this friday - right now it is kind of getting myself back into the swing of things. i will speak more tomorrow. thanks for all the prayers and good wishes - they were greatly appreciated. this is the third time in the hospital since august - things usually happen in thirds so maybe this means i can look forward to months of healthy living for a change. i did get my flu shot so that will help ---- hugs - sam


Dear Sam- so glad you are safely home- do take care, and don't worry about us- it is proving a real boon of doing the summaries! I sure hope three is the trick.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have tried to catch up on reading the tea party and work on a mermaid tail this evening. Matthew has been busy as well.


Beautiful cat coming along!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The family Christmas get together was wonderful. Everyone seemed to have a good time and all enjoyed the food. Took lots of pictures but will restrain and only show a few The first is of me and my 3 girls and the second of me with the grandkids. Then my sweet hubby. I wish I had gotten a picture of the youngest DGS's reaction to the shark blanket. I was most concerned he would be disappointed but he absolutely loved it; was grinning from ear to ear. The girls were kind of so-so about the mermaid tails; as the first one said rather puzzled/or flat...it's a blanket. I made sure she saw it was a mermaid tail and she kind of laughed. The other two looked to see the color and that was about it. Oh well, can't win them all. Their mom said they would end up liking them. They were not rude though. Oldest DD liked the towel and scrubbie and said she loved the color of the afghan I'm working on was was pleased as it will go well in her living room. StepDD & DSIL loved their afghan. I didn't knit anything for youngest DD but she loved the purse I gave her (I say I but all gifts were from DH & me together0. We then did Grandpa's Grab Bag where DH has spent the year collecting little items from yard sales, clearance sales, flea markets...you name it. Everyone takes a turn reaching in and without looking grab a gift. Everyone loves doing it. Of course afterwards they can swap or grab again. We usually go a couple of rounds and there is always more than enough surprises in his bag of goodies. This year we also played a game similar to "Heads Up" or Charades (can't remember the name right now. It was lots of fun, lots of laughter, and everyone left around 10 pm. all taking some of the rolls, Cuban Cups (Bonnie they were a BIG hit), and other goodies. Oldest DD will be driving Hannah & Amaru to the Atlanta airport in the morning as they will be heading to his parents in NYC. They will be back Jan. 3rd.
> 
> I'm pretty tired and have physical therapy tomorrow afternoon. Last night when I was finishing up the topping for the cheesecake something popped in the side of my hand and I instantaneously has a large swelling/hard knot on the side of my hand and couldn't close my hand. Very painful so I immediately put ice on it for about 20 minutes. The swelling went down but was still painful. This morning no pain but by this afternoon was horribly bruised. DH saw it and thought I had burned myself. Like I said, doesn't hurt at all now but ugly looking.
> 
> Will be keeping Sam in my prayers. He sure has been having too many "spa visits". So glad Heather let us know.


It sounds like everyone had a great time! Love the photos of you and family. Brantley is a handsome guy! I hope you have the Dr. check your hand. That doesn't sound good at all, and really looks painful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, autocorrect strikes again ????


 :sm09: I figured!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????supposed to say quite different than perogies
> 
> Autocorrect insists I'm writing peroxide ????????. Sorry


 :sm09: :sm09: That's what I thought.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No that's a wise decision. Read quite a few stories were people have done just that and returned home to find their house has been broken into


I know. And we had a "visitor" last night at 11:15! Came knocking at the door. We were up and the Christmas tree was lit. Said he was almost out of gas, did we have a can he could have? DH set him straight right quick. I don't know if he was legitimate or if he wanted to see if anyone was really home. DH was very careful when he answered the door. Worries me a bit, but we have a system, and watchful neighbors. Guy sounded scared or nervous! Idgit. There is a gas station open until midnight 1/4 mile down the road. Of course the story is no money.....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Karate went well last night. I guess we will see what happens Thursday at the Christmas party. I think he might get his belt then?! Last night was the grading.
> 
> Do my hour of volunteer this morning and then maybe finish the presents.
> 
> ...


Glad that Gage is doing so well with the Karate, hopefully he'll get his belt at the Christmas party. 
Oh Greg, I'm glad you lit into him, I know it's hard for you and Gage. HUGS!!!!
Love the new jacket, what a lovely thing for her to do! :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> What about making socks for his clubs?


Good idea!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had sent Sams daughter Heather a message saying we were hoping he was better soon. I got a reply from her this morning saying that Sam is being discharged today & they just have to make arrangements to get him back home. I guess the wedding went very well despite the excitement winter Sam.
> 
> I talked to DS this morning before he left for his week st work. Apparent the kidney specialist said he needs a renal biopsy, I'm concerned, I didn't think he would need something like that, a little scary


Oh good, thank you for letting us know. 
Ooh, I hope that his biopsy is negative, sounds like you going with him might be a good thing as he either isn't asking the questions and getting answers or just isn't communicating well with you on what is what.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS didn't seem to know much, either that or just didn't want to talk. I think next time I will ask if I can go with him


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are the old fashioned kerosine lanterns with a cotton mantle that you light. Gives out a pretty good amount of light when there is no supply of electricity. Maybe you would call the kerosine, parrafin, I know it varies from country to country.
> https://www.google.co.nz/search?q=tilley+lantern&espv=2&biw=1366&bih=638&tbm=isch&imgil=RC9A7IaRl_kUqM%253A%253B8siU_lVMxxL1aM%253Bhttp
> 
> correct spelling I see is Tilley.


Yes, we would call those kerosene, or oil, lamps here.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think of Alabama as being farther east I guess because we don't change time we are the same as many places that are quite a way east. I had thought you would be on Ontario time, one hour later in winter & 2 in summer


The time zone changes at the Alabama and Georgia state line, putting me in Central time whereas Gwen is in Eastern time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> From what I understand she wanted to DRIVE up and fly back. Even worse. 42 hours driving time..... Who in their right mind would even WANT to take a 2 year old in a car that far.......?


 :sm06: :sm22:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope this link works.... a Melbourne was shocked to discover that a tiger snake had got onto her Christmas Tree! :sm06: I would have died of shock if it had of been me. http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-12-19/tiger-snake-found-in-christmas-tree-decorations-frankston/8131764
> 
> And here is a link about tiger snakes..... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiger_snake


No way am I opening those links! :sm02: I saw enough on our news last night! It actually made our news here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Karate went well last night. I guess we will see what happens Thursday at the Christmas party. I think he might get his belt then?! Last night was the grading.
> 
> Do my hour of volunteer this morning and then maybe finish the presents.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry Greg spoiled Gage's evening with his Karate. That man needs a good smack up side the head! And one of Sam's come to Jesus talks. Glad you told him of so well. Shame on him. Hugs for Gage and you.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

So happy Sam is home. The bright spot of the day. Get well quickly Sam
My DH is still in the spa. I don't know what is going on as I didn't go see him today. Before you react, I was feeling better and though that my cold was history. Then last night I coughed all night long and felt really terrible this morning. I went to the doctor late in the afternoon and I have a rip roaring case of broncititis. (Would be nice if I could spell it.) Anyway, I am on a boatload of medication and think I feel better tonight. 
I had the grandkids come over for awhile today and tidy up the house. I had let it go and it was driving me crazy. Feeling better now. Got the laundry done, dishes done, garbage emptied, and floor swept. They are such good help.
I don't know what we are doing about Christmas. We were to host it on Sunday late afternoon so it is on hold for now. Some of the gifts that were ordered are not here yet so I am a bit concerned. Time will tell what happens.
I go headed to bed. Hugs all around. Marilyn


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had sent Sams daughter Heather a message saying we were hoping he was better soon. I got a reply from her this morning saying that Sam is being discharged today & they just have to make arrangements to get him back home. I guess the wedding went very well despite the excitement winter Sam.
> 
> I talked to DS this morning before he left for his week st work. Apparent the kidney specialist said he needs a renal biopsy, I'm concerned, I didn't think he would need something like that, a little scary


Prayers continue for your DS. Thank you for the update on Sam.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am home - arrived a hour or so ago. heather brought me half way and heidi met us a brought me the rest of the way. it is very nice to be home. and feeling not too bad. there is something to say about being in intensive care. i was supposed to be moved out of icu yesterday - they got me into my room - i was resting - and all of a sudden lost all my air - and ativan - breathihg treatent - shot of morphine and finally got me to where i was breathing relatively well and right back to icu i went - i was gone less than a couple of hours. but dr huffer thought i should still try and get home today so that is what we did. i went much easier than i thought it would.
> 
> so now i am home - feels good to be home. kate - if you don't mind i will let you continue to open this friday - right now it is kind of getting myself back into the swing of things. i will speak more tomorrow. thanks for all the prayers and good wishes - they were greatly appreciated. this is the third time in the hospital since august - things usually happen in thirds so maybe this means i can look forward to months of healthy living for a change. i did get my flu shot so that will help ---- hugs - sam


Hi Sam, welcome home again. Glad you are home and able to relax in your own space.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have tried to catch up on reading the tea party and work on a mermaid tail this evening. Matthew has been busy as well.


Wow, that's a great cat!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> The crossing guard gave me a gift today.
> She had bought it for her son and he wore it twice. It is in brand new condition. So tearfully I accepted. She thought of me. So grateful.
> It is so warm and longer then my other one. Also has a hood. ☺


So nice of her! And now you can be warm when you take Duece outside.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, feel like you are wearing a warm hug from us and crossing guard when you wear your new jacket.
> Sorienna, enjoy your party.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> She had bought it for her son and he wore it twice. Then decided he didn't really like it. So she decided to give it to me. I am so blessed.
> So many things to be grateful for.
> Not going to let Greg and his negativity bring me down. ????????????????????


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am home - arrived a hour or so ago. heather brought me half way and heidi met us a brought me the rest of the way. it is very nice to be home. and feeling not too bad. there is something to say about being in intensive care. i was supposed to be moved out of icu yesterday - they got me into my room - i was resting - and all of a sudden lost all my air - and ativan - breathihg treatent - shot of morphine and finally got me to where i was breathing relatively well and right back to icu i went - i was gone less than a couple of hours. but dr huffer thought i should still try and get home today so that is what we did. i went much easier than i thought it would.
> 
> so now i am home - feels good to be home. kate - if you don't mind i will let you continue to open this friday - right now it is kind of getting myself back into the swing of things. i will speak more tomorrow. thanks for all the prayers and good wishes - they were greatly appreciated. this is the third time in the hospital since august - things usually happen in thirds so maybe this means i can look forward to months of healthy living for a change. i did get my flu shot so that will help ---- hugs - sam


I am so glad to see you are home and posting the update. Keeping you in my prayers. Rest as much as you can.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have tried to catch up on reading the tea party and work on a mermaid tail this evening. Matthew has been busy as well.


That's going to be another great drawing! Hope you get some rest.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> So happy Sam is home. The bright spot of the day. Get well quickly Sam
> My DH is still in the spa. I don't know what is going on as I didn't go see him today. Before you react, I was feeling better and though that my cold was history. Then last night I coughed all night long and felt really terrible this morning. I went to the doctor late in the afternoon and I have a rip roaring case of broncititis. (Would be nice if I could spell it.) Anyway, I am on a boatload of medication and think I feel better tonight.
> I had the grandkids come over for awhile today and tidy up the house. I had let it go and it was driving me crazy. Feeling better now. Got the laundry done, dishes done, garbage emptied, and floor swept. They are such good help.
> I don't know what we are doing about Christmas. We were to host it on Sunday late afternoon so it is on hold for now. Some of the gifts that were ordered are not here yet so I am a bit concerned. Time will tell what happens.
> I go headed to bed. Hugs all around. Marilyn


Prayers for you both.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Prayers for everyone in need of them, hugs also. I got a despritely needed hair cut today, and while there, got the call that my new glasses were in, so I went and got them. I love them! Finished my shopping, now just to get it all wrapped, laundry and do a little cleaning. We went out for supper, so I don't have that to clean up. We both have dentist appointments in the morning, just routine cleanings. I am caught up, and the news is over, so I am heading to bed. See you all tomorrow. Not a good selfie, but at least you get to see the new glasses!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> So happy Sam is home. The bright spot of the day. Get well quickly Sam
> My DH is still in the spa. I don't know what is going on as I didn't go see him today. Before you react, I was feeling better and though that my cold was history. Then last night I coughed all night long and felt really terrible this morning. I went to the doctor late in the afternoon and I have a rip roaring case of broncititis. (Would be nice if I could spell it.) Anyway, I am on a boatload of medication and think I feel better tonight.
> I had the grandkids come over for awhile today and tidy up the house. I had let it go and it was driving me crazy. Feeling better now. Got the laundry done, dishes done, garbage emptied, and floor swept. They are such good help.
> I don't know what we are doing about Christmas. We were to host it on Sunday late afternoon so it is on hold for now. Some of the gifts that were ordered are not here yet so I am a bit concerned. Time will tell what happens.
> I go headed to bed. Hugs all around. Marilyn


Hope both you & Ray are on the mend soon. Great that your GKs can give a hand with the house& give you one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Prayers for everyone in need of them, hugs also. I got a despritely needed hair cut today, and while there, got the call that my new glasses were in, so I went and got them. I love them! Finished my shopping, now just to get it all wrapped, laundry and do a little cleaning. We went out for supper, so I don't have that to clean up. We both have dentist appointments in the morning, just routine cleanings. I am caught up, and the news is over, so I am heading to bed. See you all tomorrow. Not a good selfie, but at least you get to see the new glasses!


Looking good.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Glasses look good, Tami!

And wow to Matthew--awesome work!

Party was good. We got to see some folks we hadn't seen for a while and did some catching up, ate some cookies, and then came home. Now I'm going to work on my hat for a while before bedtime.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gosh, Marilyn, you've had a rough few days. Healing thoughts for you and Ray.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Evening all, looking good Tami, 
Another masterpiece in the pipeline for Matthew.
Lovely family Gwen
Glad you're back home Sam, take care.

Well I've been busy this afternoon, we have our work party lunch tomorrow.
It's all come together well, taste testing along the way of course. It's all cold picnic style food so easy to assemble. 
Saved some yummy grape salad which am snacking on it's just so nice, can't leave it alone.
Got lots of little plastic boxes with lids so they can doggie bag any leftovers.
Then we will come home, put the dishwasher on, do last load of washing, pack our bags, fall asleep, 
Then early Friday morning off we go to Wellington which will take 7 hours or more with comfort stops along the way.
Will keep up to date on iPad, can't leave town without it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Your unemployment rate is just a bit higher than ours and is considered to be near Full employment--- hope jobs become more readily available soon.


Really. Ours is considered bad. South Australia is way off we consider full employment. What do all your unemployed do to survive?

Just checked. According to Wikipedia using a standardised system Australia is about 1% higher than than the US. (2016 figured) But South Australia is at least 1% higher again. 
Hard to compare directly as different countries include different groups of people.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> The crossing guard gave me a gift today.
> She had bought it for her son and he wore it twice. It is in brand new condition. So tearfully I accepted. She thought of me. So grateful.
> It is so warm and longer then my other one. Also has a hood. ☺


So not only is she a character she is thoughtful and caring. How wonderful for you to have a lovely warm longer jacket. So important in your climate


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ewwwww....."shit eyes" would be yucky!!!! I'm sorry Heather I just couldn't resist! I did know what you meant and again ewwwwww....that would scare the beegeezus out of me!


It was a case of the cure being worse I thought!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Agree. I am on the unemployment scheme, with disability support. Money is not fantastic and my job search requirements are not as stringent as for those without disability support or the young ones. I also have limits on hours I can work, so getting a job is not that beneficial for me as there is only a small increase in income, nothing to really make a difference. What mainly males a difference is having a job gives a sense of success and social interaction outside the house. Because I have depression as well as the heart failure, it can be tough mentally as well as physically to cope with repeated lack of success in gaining employment.


Was talking to a lady Sunday who said that 2/3 of what she earns is subtracted from her benefit. And only that the fortnight she works NOT the one she is paid in by the employer. So last week after rent she had $10 until she got paid for the work she did-1 week later!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am home - arrived a hour or so ago. heather brought me half way and heidi met us a brought me the rest of the way. it is very nice to be home. and feeling not too bad. there is something to say about being in intensive care. i was supposed to be moved out of icu yesterday - they got me into my room - i was resting - and all of a sudden lost all my air - and ativan - breathihg treatent - shot of morphine and finally got me to where i was breathing relatively well and right back to icu i went - i was gone less than a couple of hours. but dr huffer thought i should still try and get home today so that is what we did. i went much easier than i thought it would.
> 
> so now i am home - feels good to be home. kate - if you don't mind i will let you continue to open this friday - right now it is kind of getting myself back into the swing of things. i will speak more tomorrow. thanks for all the prayers and good wishes - they were greatly appreciated. this is the third time in the hospital since august - things usually happen in thirds so maybe this means i can look forward to months of healthy living for a change. i did get my flu shot so that will help ---- hugs - sam


Glad you are home Sam after a short stay this time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i am home - arrived a hour or so ago. heather brought me half way and heidi met us a brought me the rest of the way. it is very nice to be home. and feeling not too bad. there is something to say about being in intensive care. i was supposed to be moved out of icu yesterday - they got me into my room - i was resting - and all of a sudden lost all my air - and ativan - breathihg treatent - shot of morphine and finally got me to where i was breathing relatively well and right back to icu i went - i was gone less than a couple of hours. but dr huffer thought i should still try and get home today so that is what we did. i went much easier than i thought it would.
> 
> so now i am home - feels good to be home. kate - if you don't mind i will let you continue to open this friday - right now it is kind of getting myself back into the swing of things. i will speak more tomorrow. thanks for all the prayers and good wishes - they were greatly appreciated. this is the third time in the hospital since august - things usually happen in thirds so maybe this means i can look forward to months of healthy living for a change. i did get my flu shot so that will help ---- hugs - sam


Good to hear you are home Sam get plenty of rest and sleep and hopefully you will be back in the pink before you know it


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Was talking to a lady Sunday who said that 2/3 of what she earns is subtracted from her benefit. And only that the fortnight she works NOT the one she is paid in by the employer. So last week after rent she had $10 until she got paid for the work she did-1 week later!


Yes, income must be reported even if it is not yet received. Can make it difficult at times, especially if employer holds back and/or delays pay for any reason. Reason many get caught, not reporting income until they actually receive pay, or report lower than what they get. Also why cash in hand can be so tempting for some.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I have tried to catch up on reading the tea party and work on a mermaid tail this evening. Matthew has been busy as well.


Mathew you draw such amazing pictures and the cat is going to be just as beautiful as all your other drawings

Mary how many of the mermaid tails have you knit must be quite a few


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, we would call those kerosene, or oil, lamps here.


Parrafin might be the word in Britain. :sm24:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

3:20am and just checking in. Got a msg from Greg at 1:20 am. 
Just text. Dont (can't? ) phone. 
Can't love you guys. Going through bad time right now. 


Really? You don't say?! Wonder who's fault that is? Msging me at that time of the night. Good grief. ????

Anyways on the upside....I was awake so took Deuce out and I am sure he is grateful for that????
Wore my new coat and was as snug as a bug. It is so warm. 

Back to bed.???? See you all later on this morning ☺


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Well I have just finished a different, for me, dinner. I roasted 1/2 a spaghetti squash with a little olive oil and some seasoning. Cooked for about 30 minutes and let cool.
Scrapped out, topped with a pasta sauce and some cheese, microwaved to reheat and yummy.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> She had bought it for her son and he wore it twice. Then decided he didn't really like it. So she decided to give it to me. I am so blessed.
> So many things to be grateful for.
> Not going to let Greg and his negativity bring me down. ????????????????????


Good for you Mel. You're one strong lady. So thoughtful of this lady to give you the coat, I hope it keeps you toasty warm in your so, so cold weather.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> i am home - arrived a hour or so ago. heather brought me half way and heidi met us a brought me the rest of the way. it is very nice to be home. and feeling not too bad. there is something to say about being in intensive care. i was supposed to be moved out of icu yesterday - they got me into my room - i was resting - and all of a sudden lost all my air - and ativan - breathihg treatent - shot of morphine and finally got me to where i was breathing relatively well and right back to icu i went - i was gone less than a couple of hours. but dr huffer thought i should still try and get home today so that is what we did. i went much easier than i thought it would.
> 
> so now i am home - feels good to be home. kate - if you don't mind i will let you continue to open this friday - right now it is kind of getting myself back into the swing of things. i will speak more tomorrow. thanks for all the prayers and good wishes - they were greatly appreciated. this is the third time in the hospital since august - things usually happen in thirds so maybe this means i can look forward to months of healthy living for a change. i did get my flu shot so that will help ---- hugs - sam


So good to see you back home Sam. Take care of yourself and get plenty of rest, you'll be back in the pink before you know it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I have tried to catch up on reading the tea party and work on a mermaid tail this evening. Matthew has been busy as well.


Looks like another Matthew Masterpiece in the making. I look forward to seeing the finished portrait.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Railyn said:


> So happy Sam is home. The bright spot of the day. Get well quickly Sam
> My DH is still in the spa. I don't know what is going on as I didn't go see him today. Before you react, I was feeling better and though that my cold was history. Then last night I coughed all night long and felt really terrible this morning. I went to the doctor late in the afternoon and I have a rip roaring case of broncititis. (Would be nice if I could spell it.) Anyway, I am on a boatload of medication and think I feel better tonight.
> I had the grandkids come over for awhile today and tidy up the house. I had let it go and it was driving me crazy. Feeling better now. Got the laundry done, dishes done, garbage emptied, and floor swept. They are such good help.
> I don't know what we are doing about Christmas. We were to host it on Sunday late afternoon so it is on hold for now. Some of the gifts that were ordered are not here yet so I am a bit concerned. Time will tell what happens.
> I go headed to bed. Hugs all around. Marilyn


Sorry to hear you have bronchitis Marilyn. Good that the grandkids came and did some tidying up for you. I'm sure those around you will help out with Christmas Day preparations while you take it easy. Don't worry about it, Christmas will happen whether you're ready or not and if some of your ordered gifts are late arriving so be it. Let someone else do the work while you and DH get yourselves well again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I figured you probably had guided DD in keeping herself covered legally. You're right about the amount of support being a joke. That would hardly buy a single pack of diapers! Hopefully thought that since it is "in the system" that if he ever does make more $ then more will be assigned to child support. Also good that solicitor in on board and keeping notes. With his mother it sounds as if she could always be an issue. Sad that "dad" doesn't see Serena on his own since little girls sure need a dad but then they need a GOOD dad. Serena and DD are so blessed to have you!


Yes. If he does ever earn any money then the child support will go up accordingly. However I can see that happening in the near future. GM sure has had some funny ideas regarding Serena now and then thats for sure. It will be interesting to see how her ideas are taken on board by her own DD who is having a baby in March.... could be interesting.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> She must be crazy or has never travelled with kids. I can't imagine putting such a small child in the car for all those hours.
> Does Serena's dad give any child support? If not, I would think they have no rights at all


Yes he is on some type of welfare and the required amount of $14 per fortnight is transferred to DD each payment. :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am home - arrived a hour or so ago. heather brought me half way and heidi met us a brought me the rest of the way. it is very nice to be home. and feeling not too bad. there is something to say about being in intensive care. i was supposed to be moved out of icu yesterday - they got me into my room - i was resting - and all of a sudden lost all my air - and ativan - breathihg treatent - shot of morphine and finally got me to where i was breathing relatively well and right back to icu i went - i was gone less than a couple of hours. but dr huffer thought i should still try and get home today so that is what we did. i went much easier than i thought it would.
> 
> so now i am home - feels good to be home. kate - if you don't mind i will let you continue to open this friday - right now it is kind of getting myself back into the swing of things. i will speak more tomorrow. thanks for all the prayers and good wishes - they were greatly appreciated. this is the third time in the hospital since august - things usually happen in thirds so maybe this means i can look forward to months of healthy living for a change. i did get my flu shot so that will help ---- hugs - sam


Absolutely no problem for me to start us off on Friday, Sam, you rest and get better. I do hope you are right about things coming in threes and that's your turn over!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes. If he does ever earn any money then the child support will go up accordingly. However I can see that happening in the near future. GM sure has had some funny ideas regarding Serena now and then thats for sure. It will be interesting to see how her ideas are taken on board by her own DD who is having a baby in March.... could be interesting.


Certainly could.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! A whole $14, that's nuts! But I guess you can't get blood out if a stone! What is a young man doing in welfare, I don't think he would get it here unless disabled


Aaah you did see where I had posted about that. Mmmm he has some mental health issues and doesnt exactly do the right thing with medication etc. So I am guessing he isnt required to work at the moment. Who knows.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, that's a great cat!!!!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Can I call him a name Mel , I think it's about time he grew up and put his child first and stopped all his selfish behaviour
> Does he not realise he is not being a good role model to his son .
> This time of year he should be trying especially hard to make everything happy for Gage not having him in tears
> 
> On a good note I'm glad karate went well for Gage I'll cross my fingers he gets his belt


Well said! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am managing that in 5 minute bursts- at irregular intervals- one 24 hour period I got in a whole 30 minutes- doesn't hurt as badly as walking, and gets the heart rate up.
> Yes having Christmas lunch with my friend Ann, the owner of Charlie the Labrador- he is nearly 6 months old now, so a lot bigger. Pity Ringo doesn't accept other dogs when I'm around.


It sounds like you are doing great on the bike. I am so glad you are having Christmas lunch with a friend. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had sent Sams daughter Heather a message saying we were hoping he was better soon. I got a reply from her this morning saying that Sam is being discharged today & they just have to make arrangements to get him back home. I guess the wedding went very well despite the excitement winter Sam.
> 
> I talked to DS this morning before he left for his week st work. Apparent the kidney specialist said he needs a renal biopsy, I'm concerned, I didn't think he would need something like that, a little scary


Oh dear, that does sound a little scary. However dont borrow trouble, it is good that the specialist is being thorough.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It sounds like you are doing great on the bike. I am so glad you are having Christmas lunch with a friend. :sm11:


Thank you! Looking forward to my outing on Sunday.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thats sounds good- but without an oven I won't be trying it.
> 
> Talking of ovens. David has started getting carcasses for the kitchen and putting them together-so maybe by the time the office opens in January I will have some kitchen cupboards (even if doorless). Hopefully a fridge. Told David today that if I can't use the new fridge we will have to get a bag of ice to keep in the old fridge. As well as the door not working it is not keeping things cold and I need to keep more things cold than the small fridge will hold. Hoping that in a cool environment the ice will stay cold for a long time.


Oh gosh, shame you cant use the new fridge, especially with all this heat coming our way.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this Railyn. Will be keeping you both in my prayers.


From me, also, Railyn.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well,I got almost all the gifts wrapped, just some frozen pies & a mini Christmas loaf to wrap & a hat for my nephew that still need the crown knit, I was giving him $$ & decided to do a hat to go with.
> I got the ends darned on GDs sweater & it's wrapped. It really is cream with a gold thread although the photo doesn't look like that. The entrechat doesn't have long sleeves but it seems to me if it's cool enough. To need a sweater, it needs long sleeves


I love the sweater, Bonnie! So cute!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wondering if I can get my phone to cooperate?
> :- the roses and Gardenias that Fan brought me yesterday,
> and the sunrise about three days ago- I have been struggling to work out why I could not download anything!
> Beautiful clear summer's morning.


Beautiful flowers, Julie and Fan! My mom always grew gardenias...the smell is so wonderful! And what a great table, Julie!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I love it too- it is a Regency Sewing Table c.1815, known to the family as Swannie's Table. Miss Swan was the daughter of Missionaries in China, who lived in Aberfoyle village in later years, she taught my dad all about Tilly Lanterns when he was about 7- a skill he used almost till the end of his life.


I learn something new on KTP every day! Today, it was Tilly lanterns...thanks, Julie!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> This is Mary Ellen the crossing guard for my son's school. She dressed up for Halloween and now for Christmas. She is a super fantastic lady and we chat each morning before school and after school. Isn't she the best. ☺
> Everyone loves her. ????


How fun is Mary Ellen!? Bless her!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> I only worked 68 hours last week. Tonight I did a Russian join with my yarn, the only problem is that I joined the new skein to the tail instead of the working yarn. Now to undo that mistake before I leave for a holiday concert tonight. My ticket to the show is my Christmas gift from a friend.


Sorry, Mary! When I do things like that, I know it's time to walk away for a bit. In your case...rest, maybe!! ♡


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Grandmapaula said:


> Thanks, everyone, for the birthday wishes. I spent most of the day babysitting, but Bob took me out to dinner and I got a free dessert. Tomorrow I have to take care of Lili and then Beth has the rest of the week off, so I can get the last of my shopping done and everything wrapped. Have to have it all done by Sat. afternoon, because we have Christmas with DD#2 on Christmas Eve. God bless whoever invented the gift bag!!
> 
> Hugs to all, Paula


Sorry I missed your day, Paula, but I am glad you got a nice dinner!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> The crossing guard gave me a gift today.
> She had bought it for her son and he wore it twice. It is in brand new condition. So tearfully I accepted. She thought of me. So grateful.
> It is so warm and longer then my other one. Also has a hood. ☺


That was so nice of her to do that. I am sure you will make good use of it.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> Hi, all. Heather, Sam's daughter, posted here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-423869-78.html#9688598
> 
> Looks as if he's back in the spa. I couldn't copy the text on my tablet. It's the very last post.


Sorlenna, thank you so much for letting us know about Sam.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> lol, I have some windows, just not where I want them.lol
> I've been known to kill cactus, when I was much younger and lived in Alaska, I had gotten a cacti and it said it needed to go dormant, place in cool dark place, it seems that a fridge does not count... Yes, sad but true... I hang my head in shame. lol


You are cute, Kaye!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i am home - arrived a hour or so ago. heather brought me half way and heidi met us a brought me the rest of the way. it is very nice to be home. and feeling not too bad. there is something to say about being in intensive care. i was supposed to be moved out of icu yesterday - they got me into my room - i was resting - and all of a sudden lost all my air - and ativan - breathihg treatent - shot of morphine and finally got me to where i was breathing relatively well and right back to icu i went - i was gone less than a couple of hours. but dr huffer thought i should still try and get home today so that is what we did. i went much easier than i thought it would.
> 
> so now i am home - feels good to be home. kate - if you don't mind i will let you continue to open this friday - right now it is kind of getting myself back into the swing of things. i will speak more tomorrow. thanks for all the prayers and good wishes - they were greatly appreciated. this is the third time in the hospital since august - things usually happen in thirds so maybe this means i can look forward to months of healthy living for a change. i did get my flu shot so that will help ---- hugs - sam


I am glad you are home again. Please take things very easy and stay warm. Big Hugs.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> The family Christmas get together was wonderful. Everyone seemed to have a good time and all enjoyed the food. Took lots of pictures but will restrain and only show a few The first is of me and my 3 girls and the second of me with the grandkids. Then my sweet hubby. I wish I had gotten a picture of the youngest DGS's reaction to the shark blanket. I was most concerned he would be disappointed but he absolutely loved it; was grinning from ear to ear. The girls were kind of so-so about the mermaid tails; as the first one said rather puzzled/or flat...it's a blanket. I made sure she saw it was a mermaid tail and she kind of laughed. The other two looked to see the color and that was about it. Oh well, can't win them all. Their mom said they would end up liking them. They were not rude though. Oldest DD liked the towel and scrubbie and said she loved the color of the afghan I'm working on was was pleased as it will go well in her living room. StepDD & DSIL loved their afghan. I didn't knit anything for youngest DD but she loved the purse I gave her (I say I but all gifts were from DH & me together0. We then did Grandpa's Grab Bag where DH has spent the year collecting little items from yard sales, clearance sales, flea markets...you name it. Everyone takes a turn reaching in and without looking grab a gift. Everyone loves doing it. Of course afterwards they can swap or grab again. We usually go a couple of rounds and there is always more than enough surprises in his bag of goodies. This year we also played a game similar to "Heads Up" or Charades (can't remember the name right now. It was lots of fun, lots of laughter, and everyone left around 10 pm. all taking some of the rolls, Cuban Cups (Bonnie they were a BIG hit), and other goodies. Oldest DD will be driving Hannah & Amaru to the Atlanta airport in the morning as they will be heading to his parents in NYC. They will be back Jan. 3rd.
> 
> I'm pretty tired and have physical therapy tomorrow afternoon. Last night when I was finishing up the topping for the cheesecake something popped in the side of my hand and I instantaneously has a large swelling/hard knot on the side of my hand and couldn't close my hand. Very painful so I immediately put ice on it for about 20 minutes. The swelling went down but was still painful. This morning no pain but by this afternoon was horribly bruised. DH saw it and thought I had burned myself. Like I said, doesn't hurt at all now but ugly looking.
> 
> Will be keeping Sam in my prayers. He sure has been having too many "spa visits". So glad Heather let us know.


So glad your family dinner was wonderful! Love the pictures of the beautiful mom and daughters! Rest up!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> The hand does look like you burned it I'm glad it's not hurting
> Glad you all had a wonderful get together Gwen , sounds like you all had a really fun time
> Love the pictures thought there might have been more animals photo bombing ????


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad you made it home without much difficulty. Keeping you in my prayers Sam. You are much loved here.


thewren said:


> i am home - arrived a hour or so ago. heather brought me half way and heidi met us a brought me the rest of the way. it is very nice to be home. and feeling not too bad. there is something to say about being in intensive care. i was supposed to be moved out of icu yesterday - they got me into my room - i was resting - and all of a sudden lost all my air - and ativan - breathihg treatent - shot of morphine and finally got me to where i was breathing relatively well and right back to icu i went - i was gone less than a couple of hours. but dr huffer thought i should still try and get home today so that is what we did. i went much easier than i thought it would.
> 
> so now i am home - feels good to be home. kate - if you don't mind i will let you continue to open this friday - right now it is kind of getting myself back into the swing of things. i will speak more tomorrow. thanks for all the prayers and good wishes - they were greatly appreciated. this is the third time in the hospital since august - things usually happen in thirds so maybe this means i can look forward to months of healthy living for a change. i did get my flu shot so that will help ---- hugs - sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> Karate went well last night. I guess we will see what happens Thursday at the Christmas party. I think he might get his belt then?! Last night was the grading.
> 
> Do my hour of volunteer this morning and then maybe finish the presents.
> 
> ...


So sorry, Mel, that Greg decided not to be an adult. Hugs and prayers for you and Gage.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Heather, thank you so much for letting us know about your dad. Our prayer warriors will be praying for him. He is a very special man and we all love him. Congratulations on Rebeka's wedding, i hope it was wonderful despite excitement about grandpa.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a freak accident. A testament to his spirit that he is able to remain so upbeat. 


budasha said:


> I just received a call from a friend. Her husband was in the hospital at the same time as mine. Both of them were in dire straits. My DH was in a coma and hers was on a respirator. Her DH was taking lobster shells out to the garbage in the garage and slipped on the steps. He injured his spine and has been paralyzed ever since. It's coming up 3 years now. He's amazing. His spirits are good and his wife is so upbeat. I'm amazed at both of them. This is a case of making lemonade out of lemons. Makes me feel ashamed when I feel sorry for myself.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so right and IMHO being pragmatic is so much better.



busyworkerbee said:


> Some people give up or get bitter, others are more pragmatic and adjust. Instead of looking at what is lost, look at what can do.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had sent Sams daughter Heather a message saying we were hoping he was better soon. I got a reply from her this morning saying that Sam is being discharged today & they just have to make arrangements to get him back home. I guess the wedding went very well despite the excitement winter Sam.
> 
> I talked to DS this morning before he left for his week st work. Apparent the kidney specialist said he needs a renal biopsy, I'm concerned, I didn't think he would need something like that, a little scary


Thank you for the Sam update, Bonnie.

Prayers for your son...hope it is just to rule out issues.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ooooo.... that is going to be beautiful. By the way love, love, love the cards from you two. Have them hanging in my dining room.



pacer said:


> I have tried to catch up on reading the tea party and work on a mermaid tail this evening. Matthew has been busy as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wish I could be there!!! It has been years and years since I even had a Welsh cookie much less made any. They were appreciate here at all which meant you know who had to eat them...me! Of course not that I didn't enjoy them but sure don't need that many!



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, will be thking of you. Part of our tradition is to make Welsh cookies when we are together.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> For anyone wondering what the Tarte de Noel is: it is basically just a shortcrust base in a pie dish (according to your dietary restrictions) filled with the Fruit Mincemeat- I usually prefer to make my own- and topped with a Macaroon mix:
> 2 egg whites
> 100g castor sugar
> 75-80 g Almond meal (or you can blanch whole Almonds, dry them and grind them- a food processor or blender works)
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> Bonnie ..Prayers that your son's biopsy comes back clear.
> 
> These frosty fellas are ready for their new home.
> My friend will pick them up tonigjt.


So cute!! Are you feeling better, Sonja?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> No way am I opening those links! :sm02: I saw enough on our news last night! It actually made our news here.


Golly, fancy it making your news over there!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> i am home - arrived a hour or so ago. heather brought me half way and heidi met us a brought me the rest of the way. it is very nice to be home. and feeling not too bad. there is something to say about being in intensive care. i was supposed to be moved out of icu yesterday - they got me into my room - i was resting - and all of a sudden lost all my air - and ativan - breathihg treatent - shot of morphine and finally got me to where i was breathing relatively well and right back to icu i went - i was gone less than a couple of hours. but dr huffer thought i should still try and get home today so that is what we did. i went much easier than i thought it would.
> 
> so now i am home - feels good to be home. kate - if you don't mind i will let you continue to open this friday - right now it is kind of getting myself back into the swing of things. i will speak more tomorrow. thanks for all the prayers and good wishes - they were greatly appreciated. this is the third time in the hospital since august - things usually happen in thirds so maybe this means i can look forward to months of healthy living for a change. i did get my flu shot so that will help ---- hugs - sam


Yay! So nice to hear from you, Sam and I am glad you are home. You have such wonderful daughters! I s your Dr really named "Huffer!" How appropriate! :sm02: Rest!♡


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> I have tried to catch up on reading the tea party and work on a mermaid tail this evening. Matthew has been busy as well.


Beautiful already, Matthew!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Railyn said:


> So happy Sam is home. The bright spot of the day. Get well quickly Sam
> My DH is still in the spa. I don't know what is going on as I didn't go see him today. Before you react, I was feeling better and though that my cold was history. Then last night I coughed all night long and felt really terrible this morning. I went to the doctor late in the afternoon and I have a rip roaring case of broncititis. (Would be nice if I could spell it.) Anyway, I am on a boatload of medication and think I feel better tonight.
> I had the grandkids come over for awhile today and tidy up the house. I had let it go and it was driving me crazy. Feeling better now. Got the laundry done, dishes done, garbage emptied, and floor swept. They are such good help.
> I don't know what we are doing about Christmas. We were to host it on Sunday late afternoon so it is on hold for now. Some of the gifts that were ordered are not here yet so I am a bit concerned. Time will tell what happens.
> I go headed to bed. Hugs all around. Marilyn


I hope you start to improve very soon and also that your DH is on the mend. Hopefully you will all be together somehow for Christmas.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Prayers for everyone in need of them, hugs also. I got a despritely needed hair cut today, and while there, got the call that my new glasses were in, so I went and got them. I love them! Finished my shopping, now just to get it all wrapped, laundry and do a little cleaning. We went out for supper, so I don't have that to clean up. We both have dentist appointments in the morning, just routine cleanings. I am caught up, and the news is over, so I am heading to bed. See you all tomorrow. Not a good selfie, but at least you get to see the new glasses!


Lovely photo of you Tami. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Railyn said:


> So happy Sam is home. The bright spot of the day. Get well quickly Sam
> My DH is still in the spa. I don't know what is going on as I didn't go see him today. Before you react, I was feeling better and though that my cold was history. Then last night I coughed all night long and felt really terrible this morning. I went to the doctor late in the afternoon and I have a rip roaring case of broncititis. (Would be nice if I could spell it.) Anyway, I am on a boatload of medication and think I feel better tonight.
> I had the grandkids come over for awhile today and tidy up the house. I had let it go and it was driving me crazy. Feeling better now. Got the laundry done, dishes done, garbage emptied, and floor swept. They are such good help.
> I don't know what we are doing about Christmas. We were to host it on Sunday late afternoon so it is on hold for now. Some of the gifts that were ordered are not here yet so I am a bit concerned. Time will tell what happens.
> I go headed to bed. Hugs all around. Marilyn


Prayers for you and your DH, Railyn.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We had had more than our share of such late night "visitors" but since we got the big dogs they have seemed to slow down. Also, when we get such late night (some even after midnight) visitors we peek out without opening the door and if we do not know them we call the police and tell them we need them to check it out. That way if it is a for real need they get help and if not they get dealt with by law enforcement. It is such a shame that now days more than ever we have to be so cautious/wary of helping folks, but it is what it is.



tami_ohio said:


> I know. And we had a "visitor" last night at 11:15! Came knocking at the door. We were up and the Christmas tree was lit. Said he was almost out of gas, did we have a can he could have? DH set him straight right quick. I don't know if he was legitimate or if he wanted to see if anyone was really home. DH was very careful when he answered the door. Worries me a bit, but we have a system, and watchful neighbors. Guy sounded scared or nervous! Idgit. There is a gas station open until midnight 1/4 mile down the road. Of course the story is no money.....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have to share my new "collection" as I find it rather funny. DH gave me a new neck pillow for birthday earlier this month. For Christmas he forgot about it and gave me 2 more; one vibrates. Not knowing these gifts were forthcoming I had ordered myself a vibrating one, slightly different style. So now I have a lovely collection of 4 neck pillow (two plain and two vibrating) so if anyone comes to visit we can all just sit, knit, and have our necks comfy. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Marilyn* I hope this boatload of medicine gets you back in the pink of things quickly Marilyn. Sorry that DH is still in the "spa" but it sounds as if that is what is needed right now. Wonderful that your grandkids came over to help you. On the positive side, since some of the gifts ordered haven't yet arrived it may just be a good thing that the dinner/Christmas get together may be postponed. Afterall, Christmas should be in our hearts year round (which with you I'm sure is!) and from my understanding the date of the 25th is truly not the _true_ date of Christ's birth. (i forget what it supposedly is or where I heard/read that). You and Ray certainly do not need to stress over when you celebrate and possibly make your health suffer. Celebrate when you can and enjoy it whenever. (Of course this is from someone that just had to celebrate early and will do my own private rejoicing on the 25th!) Sending you lots of love and hugs. ...gwen

quote=Railyn]So happy Sam is home. The bright spot of the day. Get well quickly Sam
My DH is still in the spa. I don't know what is going on as I didn't go see him today. Before you react, I was feeling better and though that my cold was history. Then last night I coughed all night long and felt really terrible this morning. I went to the doctor late in the afternoon and I have a rip roaring case of broncititis. (Would be nice if I could spell it.) Anyway, I am on a boatload of medication and think I feel better tonight. 
I had the grandkids come over for awhile today and tidy up the house. I had let it go and it was driving me crazy. Feeling better now. Got the laundry done, dishes done, garbage emptied, and floor swept. They are such good help.
I don't know what we are doing about Christmas. We were to host it on Sunday late afternoon so it is on hold for now. Some of the gifts that were ordered are not here yet so I am a bit concerned. Time will tell what happens.
I go headed to bed. Hugs all around. Marilyn[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Melody* my oldest DD used to get such stupid texts from ex all the time. "They" just want sympathy and best be ignored. What jerks. Praying that you continue to be strong. It took quite awhile before DD was able to not let such texts cause her to cry and feel bad but just as with her YOU will continue to get stronger and stronger and eventually will be able to delete them without feeling bad. As always, keeping you and Gage in my prayers and yes also pray for Greg that he get his "sh**" together and go be selfish elsewhere.


gagesmom said:


> 3:20am and just checking in. Got a msg from Greg at 1:20 am.
> Just text. Dont (can't? ) phone.
> Can't love you guys. Going through bad time right now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've done something similar and it is delicious. DH will eat it but not overly fond of it so I don't do it often at all. I think I just boiled the spaghetti squash (show how long it has been since doing it at all) but I love the idea of roasting it. Does indeed sound yummy.


busyworkerbee said:


> Well I have just finished a different, for me, dinner. I roasted 1/2 a spaghetti squash with a little olive oil and some seasoning. Cooked for about 30 minutes and let cool.
> Scrapped out, topped with a pasta sauce and some cheese, microwaved to reheat and yummy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well said Angelam!


angelam said:


> Sorry to hear you have bronchitis Marilyn. Good that the grandkids came and did some tidying up for you. I'm sure those around you will help out with Christmas Day preparations while you take it easy. Don't worry about it, Christmas will happen whether you're ready or not and if some of your ordered gifts are late arriving so be it. Let someone else do the work while you and DH get yourselves well again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, finished 1st cup of coffee so will go get one more (been up since 5 but had gone to bed at 9) and have a little breakfast (how does a toasted homemade dinner roll and piece of ham sound?). Will check out the daily digest then start on mate for felted slipper. Stay warm or cool depending on your location and have a {{{{hug}}}} from me. TTYL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, so sorry you have bronchitis. Healing energy sent your way.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, love the new "do" and glasses. You look so pretty.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wish I could be there!!! It has been years and years since I even had a Welsh cookie much less made any. They were appreciate here at all which meant you know who had to eat them...me! Of course not that I didn't enjoy them but sure don't need that many!


Wish you could be with us. You'd love Napa, a very walkable small village with local yarn shop, Ben &Jerry's, set in a green valley with Napa river and surrounded by green hills. Not to mention you would love my family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I learn something new on KTP every day! Today, it was Tilly lanterns...thanks, Julie!


It is amazing what one can learn. I love my little sewing table- still some tweeking to do before I have all my bits and pieces displayed as I would like.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I know. And we had a "visitor" last night at 11:15! Came knocking at the door. We were up and the Christmas tree was lit. Said he was almost out of gas, did we have a can he could have? DH set him straight right quick. I don't know if he was legitimate or if he wanted to see if anyone was really home. DH was very careful when he answered the door. Worries me a bit, but we have a system, and watchful neighbors. Guy sounded scared or nervous! Idgit. There is a gas station open until midnight 1/4 mile down the road. Of course the story is no money.....


I've heard of these things happening must be quite unnerving especially if a person lives alone . Never had anything like that happen hear . Thank goodness . Although if I go into the nearest towns to me there are quite a few people begging now and all the ones I saw were on their mobiles and drinking drinks from Costa which is the most expensive coffe shop here makes me wonder exactly how much they make begging


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> So happy Sam is home. The bright spot of the day. Get well quickly Sam
> My DH is still in the spa. I don't know what is going on as I didn't go see him today. Before you react, I was feeling better and though that my cold was history. Then last night I coughed all night long and felt really terrible this morning. I went to the doctor late in the afternoon and I have a rip roaring case of broncititis. (Would be nice if I could spell it.) Anyway, I am on a boatload of medication and think I feel better tonight.
> I had the grandkids come over for awhile today and tidy up the house. I had let it go and it was driving me crazy. Feeling better now. Got the laundry done, dishes done, garbage emptied, and floor swept. They are such good help.
> I don't know what we are doing about Christmas. We were to host it on Sunday late afternoon so it is on hold for now. Some of the gifts that were ordered are not here yet so I am a bit concerned. Time will tell what happens.
> I go headed to bed. Hugs all around. Marilyn


 Sorry to hear that your husband is still in the spa and that you to are ill now I do hope that you both get well soon 
Glad the grandkids came and helped . Hopefully you got a good night sleep and are feeling a lot better when you wake up . Forget about christmas just take care of yourself , health is more important than a perfect dinner ,hopefully your family will cook and you just have to sit back and enjoy the day


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> So cute!! Are you feeling better, Sonja?


I don't know about feeling better but I'm determined to be better , Monday was just a blur slept most of the day and then slept all night which was a shock , Woke up about 6ish on Tuesday read and posted a few replies then fell back to sleep for a couple of hours . Did the same thing today so I decided enough was enough . I've managed to get the washing machine going , cleaned the main bathroom and two bedrooms and now I'm shattered got the energy of a sloth 
Think I need to be fixed up with some Duracell batteries


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

So sorry to hear so many of us are NOT in the pink, more like the punk! Sonja, do you think maybe your body is telling you it needs more rest to recover from whatever bugs are bugging you?

At least I am glad to hear that Sam is recovering at home. 

Craziest weather in Minnesota starting with an unusually long, warm fall, then winter like gangbusters--lots of snow followed by high winds and very low temps. And now, yesterday and today, above normal temps. Crazy!!!

The girls are stressed with finals and are leaving as they finish. Looks like we'll have 11 left at lunch tomorrow, and then all will be gone by 6pm and I shut down the house. Actually, I took a vacation day from my other job tomorrow and the chef and I and a couple of our Evan's Scholars will be emptying the girls refrig. and freezer and anything else moveable, so the floor repair can begin at 7 am Friday am. It truly is never boring here.

Family will gather at DDs Christmas Eve. In the past we've always had a seafood soup or pasta that night, but this year the daughters have requested "Grandma's hors d'ourvres". My mom would put out an assortment of finger foods. Always included was shrimp and cocktail sauce, herring, her famous cheese ball, crackers a veggie tray Christmas cookies, smoked oysters and, and, and... My kids would often request this for a birthday dinner. 

Tonight I am meeting my kids and their half sister to celebrate the end of the latter's orals that will hopefully admit her to her Ph.d program in neuroscience. We are meeting at a wonderful S, American place that has Arepas, these delicious corn meal buns (gluten-free) that are filled with tasty pork or chicken.

Long epistle! Wishing you all joy-filled holidays and better health all around.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> makes me wonder exactly how much they make begging


I think the answer is - plenty!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I know. And we had a "visitor" last night at 11:15! Came knocking at the door. We were up and the Christmas tree was lit. Said he was almost out of gas, did we have a can he could have? DH set him straight right quick. I don't know if he was legitimate or if he wanted to see if anyone was really home. DH was very careful when he answered the door. Worries me a bit, but we have a system, and watchful neighbors. Guy sounded scared or nervous! Idgit. There is a gas station open until midnight 1/4 mile down the road. Of course the story is no money.....


Kind of scary when someone comes knocking at that time of night. My dad used to own a service station many years ago and our house was right there. Many times, there used to be a knock on our door asking if he would open up the gas pumps. He always did. In those days, life was pretty safe--no longer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> So happy Sam is home. The bright spot of the day. Get well quickly Sam
> My DH is still in the spa. I don't know what is going on as I didn't go see him today. Before you react, I was feeling better and though that my cold was history. Then last night I coughed all night long and felt really terrible this morning. I went to the doctor late in the afternoon and I have a rip roaring case of broncititis. (Would be nice if I could spell it.) Anyway, I am on a boatload of medication and think I feel better tonight.
> I had the grandkids come over for awhile today and tidy up the house. I had let it go and it was driving me crazy. Feeling better now. Got the laundry done, dishes done, garbage emptied, and floor swept. They are such good help.
> I don't know what we are doing about Christmas. We were to host it on Sunday late afternoon so it is on hold for now. Some of the gifts that were ordered are not here yet so I am a bit concerned. Time will tell what happens.
> I go headed to bed. Hugs all around. Marilyn


Prayers for both of you to be better.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Mary, I hope you got some good rest. Hope all with health issues continue to feel better. Mel, hugs for you. 

I'm getting a slow start this morning, having a cuppa (or two). I hope to get our pajama pants done today and must work on the workroom. It's beyond time to clear space! I have finished things I'm not sure what to do with too, a couple of boxes of them. Books on the shelf need reading and supplies need using up. I'll just have to dive in. Right now I'm working on using up all the sport and DK weight yarn. Then I'll start on the worsted again! I can build up a collection of hats for next year's donations.

Off to try and get something accomplished...I hope!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Prayers for everyone in need of them, hugs also. I got a despritely needed hair cut today, and while there, got the call that my new glasses were in, so I went and got them. I love them! Finished my shopping, now just to get it all wrapped, laundry and do a little cleaning. We went out for supper, so I don't have that to clean up. We both have dentist appointments in the morning, just routine cleanings. I am caught up, and the news is over, so I am heading to bed. See you all tomorrow. Not a good selfie, but at least you get to see the new glasses!


Cute haircut and the glasses look nice on you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Evening all, looking good Tami,
> Another masterpiece in the pipeline for Matthew.
> Lovely family Gwen
> Glad you're back home Sam, take care.
> ...


Hope you have lots of fun today at your lunch. Have a great trip to Wellington.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 3:20am and just checking in. Got a msg from Greg at 1:20 am.
> Just text. Dont (can't? ) phone.
> Can't love you guys. Going through bad time right now.
> 
> ...


What is the matter with that man, texting at that time of night! Sorry that you're having trouble sleeping. That's not good for you. Maybe you should leave your phone in the other room so that it won't disturb you. It's great that your new coat will keep you warm. Are you having Christmas dinner or are you going to your mom's?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well I have just finished a different, for me, dinner. I roasted 1/2 a spaghetti squash with a little olive oil and some seasoning. Cooked for about 30 minutes and let cool.
> Scrapped out, topped with a pasta sauce and some cheese, microwaved to reheat and yummy.


I love spaghetti squash.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, Good morning and hope you are doing well. Tami, love the haircut and glasses. Mary, hope you get some much needed sleep - love the progress on Matthew's latest masterpiece. Hope good health is returned to all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaah you did see where I had posted about that. Mmmm he has some mental health issues and doesnt exactly do the right thing with medication etc. So I am guessing he isnt required to work at the moment. Who knows.


And, I wonder why the GM would think it was a good idea to take Serena there!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have to share my new "collection" as I find it rather funny. DH gave me a new neck pillow for birthday earlier this month. For Christmas he forgot about it and gave me 2 more; one vibrates. Not knowing these gifts were forthcoming I had ordered myself a vibrating one, slightly different style. So now I have a lovely collection of 4 neck pillow (two plain and two vibrating) so if anyone comes to visit we can all just sit, knit, and have our necks comfy. LOL


That is too funny.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I don't know about feeling better but I'm determined to be better , Monday was just a blur slept most of the day and then slept all night which was a shock , Woke up about 6ish on Tuesday read and posted a few replies then fell back to sleep for a couple of hours . Did the same thing today so I decided enough was enough . I've managed to get the washing machine going , cleaned the main bathroom and two bedrooms and now I'm shattered got the energy of a sloth
> Think I need to be fixed up with some Duracell batteries


Don't overdo it. You don't want to undo the "better" feeling with doing so much work.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Liz Gage and I are going to our friend Chris and Bondes Christmas eve for a party and gifts for Gage. They will drive us home after do we wake up here for Christmas morning. Then we will go to my sister in laws for Christmas supper. Pretty certain Greg won't show up so it should be enjoyable☺


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> So sorry to hear so many of us are NOT in the pink, more like the punk! Sonja, do you think maybe your body is telling you it needs more rest to recover from whatever bugs are bugging you?
> 
> At least I am glad to hear that Sam is recovering at home.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have a busy time coming up. Enjoy your get-together with your family. I love Arepas. My DH and I had them in Venezuela and we used to stuff ourselves. He loved them so much, he asked for the recipe.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think the answer is - plenty!


I see a couple of men around here with signs saying they are homeless and anything will help. I then see them smoking and wonder how they can afford cigarettes at $10 a pack.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Liz Gage and I are going to our friend Chris and Bondes Christmas eve for a party and gifts for Gage. They will drive us home after do we wake up here for Christmas morning. Then we will go to my sister in laws for Christmas supper. Pretty certain Greg won't show up so it should be enjoyable☺


That's great. I do hope you and Gage are able to enjoy the festivities.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up (page 73) so off to have breakfast and try to finish last minute Christmas stuff. Hope everyone has a great day. Back later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Machriste your next few days sound packed full of activity. I love the menu for Christmas Eve. I need to try a seafood fare sometime; goodness knows I love shrimp fixed anyway you can imagine! Congrats to the girls half sister and wish her the best on her orals. Merry Christmas to you and yours and hope you have a relaxing break.



machriste said:


> So sorry to hear so many of us are NOT in the pink, more like the punk! Sonja, do you think maybe your body is telling you it needs more rest to recover from whatever bugs are bugging you?
> 
> At least I am glad to hear that Sam is recovering at home.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Where is this picture of Tami? I can't find it and am most curious to see how beautiful our dear Tami looks. ????

EDIT: Found the picture....Lovely hair do and great glasses....but then you are so lovely anyway Tami!!! Merry Christmas!


budasha said:


> Cute haircut and the glasses look nice on you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan and IF Greg were to show up he is the one that will be uncomfortable and shouldn't be you!


gagesmom said:


> Liz Gage and I are going to our friend Chris and Bondes Christmas eve for a party and gifts for Gage. They will drive us home after do we wake up here for Christmas morning. Then we will go to my sister in laws for Christmas supper. Pretty certain Greg won't show up so it should be enjoyable☺


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> So sorry to hear so many of us are NOT in the pink, more like the punk! Sonja, do you think maybe your body is telling you it needs more rest to recover from whatever bugs are bugging you?
> 
> At least I am glad to hear that Sam is recovering at home.
> 
> ...


 I must be feeling better as your moms finger foods sound delicious a lot like a Swedish smörgås bord ????
Hope the step sister passes her oral exam . I was talking to my youngest son last night when he calmly said did I tell you I got the results of my exam ( first of this unni year ) and I said no while thinking please say he passed . Well he not only passed but got the highest mark out of all this years students and then proceeded to say don't expect the same with the next exam . He is such a worrier when it comes to exams 
Hope you have a lovely meal and a very happy Christmas Marilynn


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Evening all, looking good Tami,
> Another masterpiece in the pipeline for Matthew.
> Lovely family Gwen
> Glad you're back home Sam, take care.
> ...


Have a great holiday,safe travels.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Was talking to a lady Sunday who said that 2/3 of what she earns is subtracted from her benefit. And only that the fortnight she works NOT the one she is paid in by the employer. So last week after rent she had $10 until she got paid for the work she did-1 week later!


That's crazy, how do you eat on $10/week?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I must be feeling better as your moms finger foods sound delicious a lot like a Swedish smörgås bord ????
> Hope the step sister passes her oral exam . I was talking to my youngest son last night when he calmly said did I tell you I got the results of my exam ( first of this unni year ) and I said no while thinking please say he passed . Well he not only passed but got the highest mark out of all this years students and then proceeded to say don't expect the same with the next exam . He is such a worrier when it comes to exams
> Hope you have a lovely meal and a very happy Christmas Marilynn
> 
> That's awesome news --congrats to him.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Heard from Rookie that Sam has been in hospital, so I thought I'd just drop and wish him all the best and all of you Seasons Greetings and a happy a healthy new year.

All is well here in Surrey, I am busier than ever running quite a few craft groups of one thing and another as well as belonging to a choir. Thankfully my fm doesn't have time to fit into my busy schedule.

Love and hugs to you all. PurpleFi xxxx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I must be feeling better as your moms finger foods sound delicious a lot like a Swedish smörgås bord ????
> Hope the step sister passes her oral exam . I was talking to my youngest son last night when he calmly said did I tell you I got the results of my exam ( first of this unni year ) and I said no while thinking please say he passed . Well he not only passed but got the highest mark out of all this years students and then proceeded to say don't expect the same with the next exam . He is such a worrier when it comes to exams
> Hope you have a lovely meal and a very happy Christmas Marilynn


Congratulations to youngest son.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Heard from Rookie that Sam has been in hospital, so I thought I'd just drop and wish him all the best and all of you Seasons Greetings and a happy a healthy new year.
> 
> All is well here in Surrey, I am busier than ever running quite a few craft groups of one thing and another as well as belonging to a choir. Thankfully my fm doesn't have time to fit into my busy schedule.
> 
> Love and hugs to you all. PurpleFi xxxx


How lovely to hear from you, glad all is well in Surrey.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We had had more than our share of such late night "visitors" but since we got the big dogs they have seemed to slow down. Also, when we get such late night (some even after midnight) visitors we peek out without opening the door and if we do not know them we call the police and tell them we need them to check it out. That way if it is a for real need they get help and if not they get dealt with by law enforcement. It is such a shame that now days more than ever we have to be so cautious/wary of helping folks, but it is what it is.


It's a sad thing to think people can no longer trust others enough to help those who really need it.

We are back off the road far enough, most people don't even know there is a house here in the bush so have never had a problem. My DS who lives across the road is right by the busy road, DH says he would sure keep things locked up there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I think the answer is - plenty!


It's funny because at the beginning of the summer we had an elderly Rumanian man begging outside one of the entrances leading into the shopping centre near where I live . He used to sit playing an accordion and you could recognise the music he played , within a month there was a Romanian at all 4 entrances with an accordion and not one of them could play a note . They didn't last long


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have to share my new "collection" as I find it rather funny. DH gave me a new neck pillow for birthday earlier this month. For Christmas he forgot about it and gave me 2 more; one vibrates. Not knowing these gifts were forthcoming I had ordered myself a vibrating one, slightly different style. So now I have a lovely collection of 4 neck pillow (two plain and two vibrating) so if anyone comes to visit we can all just sit, knit, and have our necks comfy. LOL


???????? do you find they help?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I don't know about feeling better but I'm determined to be better , Monday was just a blur slept most of the day and then slept all night which was a shock , Woke up about 6ish on Tuesday read and posted a few replies then fell back to sleep for a couple of hours . Did the same thing today so I decided enough was enough . I've managed to get the washing machine going , cleaned the main bathroom and two bedrooms and now I'm shattered got the energy of a sloth
> Think I need to be fixed up with some Duracell batteries


Don't overdo it, if your body wants to sleep, you must need it to beat the bug. If you clean the house too long before Christmas you will just have to do it agan????At least that's my theory???? I thought about getting the floors washed, etc, & then thought, get a grip, Kimber is here & they will be dirty again so will do it Friday or Sat.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> So sorry to hear so many of us are NOT in the pink, more like the punk! Sonja, do you think maybe your body is telling you it needs more rest to recover from whatever bugs are bugging you?
> 
> At least I am glad to hear that Sam is recovering at home.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you will have a busy time, enjoy!
Good luck to your stepdaughter on her oral.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I must be feeling better as your moms finger foods sound delicious a lot like a Swedish smörgås bord ????
> Hope the step sister passes her oral exam . I was talking to my youngest son last night when he calmly said did I tell you I got the results of my exam ( first of this unni year ) and I said no while thinking please say he passed . Well he not only passed but got the highest mark out of all this years students and then proceeded to say don't expect the same with the next exam . He is such a worrier when it comes to exams
> Hope you have a lovely meal and a very happy Christmas Marilynn


Congratulations to your son. I always found the worse I thought I did I on an exam the better I did. I did a distance learning course for Electocardiology Technology, studied for a year, then did a 3 day practicum. I was sure I had failed the final exam that's given once/year for all Canada. I got an award for the best Mark in the country????????. Now you have to travel to BC & go to school for a year for the same qualifications????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Heard from Rookie that Sam has been in hospital, so I thought I'd just drop and wish him all the best and all of you Seasons Greetings and a happy a healthy new year.
> 
> All is well here in Surrey, I am busier than ever running quite a few craft groups of one thing and another as well as belonging to a choir. Thankfully my fm doesn't have time to fit into my busy schedule.
> 
> Love and hugs to you all. PurpleFi xxxx


Hi, Purple, good to hear from you & glad you are doing well.
Hope you & family have a great Christmas & New Year


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Prayers for everyone in need of them, hugs also. I got a despritely needed hair cut today, and while there, got the call that my new glasses were in, so I went and got them. I love them! Finished my shopping, now just to get it all wrapped, laundry and do a little cleaning. We went out for supper, so I don't have that to clean up. We both have dentist appointments in the morning, just routine cleanings. I am caught up, and the news is over, so I am heading to bed. See you all tomorrow. Not a good selfie, but at least you get to see the new glasses!


Hair and Glasses look wonderful. :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have a great holiday,safe travels.


Thank you Bonnie, today I'm awake really early, hubby woke at 4am so did I, it's been a warm sticky night so grabbed myself a cuppa and started reading along. Our work party is lunchtime today, I spent the afternoon yesterday buying everything and preparing what I needed to and it's all in the fridge.
Some one posted on main forum a fabulous pavlova meringue cake shaped like a wreath and decorated with lots of cream and berries, it looks divine. I have mini pav cakes for today which need to be jazzed up to present.
It's going to be a bulging tummy zone later that's for sure.
Saw the snow you're northern winter is producing and it looks mighty dangerous, take care everyone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Evening all, looking good Tami,
> Another masterpiece in the pipeline for Matthew.
> Lovely family Gwen
> Glad you're back home Sam, take care.
> ...


Have a wonderful time at the party, and a great trip to Wellington!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Bonnie, today I'm awake really early, hubby woke at 4am so did I, it's been a warm sticky night so grabbed myself a cuppa and started reading along. Our work party is lunchtime today, I spent the afternoon yesterday buying everything and preparing what I needed to and it's all in the fridge.
> Some one posted on main forum a fabulous pavlova meringue cake shaped like a wreath and decorated with lots of cream and berries, it looks divine. I have mini pav cakes for today which need to be jazzed up to present.
> It's going to be a bulging tummy zone later that's for sure.
> Saw the snow you're northern winter is producing and it looks mighty dangerous, take care everyone.


ever since I was in London snd saw the huge meringues at the market and learned of Eton's Mess and Pavlova, I've wanted to try to make something similar...can you direct me to the recipe?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> ever since I was in London snd saw the huge meringues at the market and learned of Eton's Mess and Pavlova, I've wanted to try to make something similar...can you direct me to the recipe?


The post is under the topic ''such a pretty dessert'' with a link to the recipe. On latest forum. 
It's made with sugar and egg whites and involves a lot beating.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Don't overdo it. You don't want to undo the "better" feeling with doing so much work.


I'm feeling a lot better no sickness , shivers or stomach cramps even felt like eating a sandwich although not the bacon one my son offered to make me . Must admit I could have quite happily crawled into the bed when I had finished making it but I resisted . Hopefully I can get some baking done tomorrow , what am I saying I think I've took a turn for the worse again ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Liz Gage and I are going to our friend Chris and Bondes Christmas eve for a party and gifts for Gage. They will drive us home after do we wake up here for Christmas morning. Then we will go to my sister in laws for Christmas supper. Pretty certain Greg won't show up so it should be enjoyable☺


Sounds like You and Gage are going to have a fun filled Christmas Mel with family and friends 
Forgot to say your coat looks lovely hopefully it's nice and warm


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Have a wonderful time at the party, and a great trip to Wellington!


Thank you Kaye Jo, looking forward to it. It's over 600kms so quite a long drive. We are taking the Jaguar so will be nice and comfy travelling. We stay the night in Wellington then next morning catch the ferry for the 3 hour trip across the Cook Strait to the South Island. Then there's a 2 hour drive around the Marlborough Sounds to Nelson for Christmas with the relies.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes. If he does ever earn any money then the child support will go up accordingly. However I can see that happening in the near future. GM sure has had some funny ideas regarding Serena now and then thats for sure. It will be interesting to see how her ideas are taken on board by her own DD who is having a baby in March.... could be interesting.


Oh dear, that should indeed be interesting to sit back and watch, either her daughter will go along blindly or resist at every turn. lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Swedenme said:
> 
> 
> > I must be feeling better as your moms finger foods sound delicious a lot like a Swedish smörgås bord ????
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have to share my new "collection" as I find it rather funny. DH gave me a new neck pillow for birthday earlier this month.  For Christmas he forgot about it and gave me 2 more; one vibrates. Not knowing these gifts were forthcoming I had ordered myself a vibrating one, slightly different style. So now I have a lovely collection of 4 neck pillow (two plain and two vibrating) so if anyone comes to visit we can all just sit, knit, and have our necks comfy. LOL


LOL! Well you shouldn't have any problem getting your neck comfy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I don't know about feeling better but I'm determined to be better , Monday was just a blur slept most of the day and then slept all night which was a shock , Woke up about 6ish on Tuesday read and posted a few replies then fell back to sleep for a couple of hours . Did the same thing today so I decided enough was enough . I've managed to get the washing machine going , cleaned the main bathroom and two bedrooms and now I'm shattered got the energy of a sloth
> Think I need to be fixed up with some Duracell batteries


Don't over do it though, you don't want to be flat out again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> So sorry to hear so many of us are NOT in the pink, more like the punk! Sonja, do you think maybe your body is telling you it needs more rest to recover from whatever bugs are bugging you?
> 
> At least I am glad to hear that Sam is recovering at home.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have a very full but fun plate full the next couple days.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gwen, I have a wonderful recipe for a creamy pink shrimp pasta. Let me know if you would like it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I must be feeling better as your moms finger foods sound delicious a lot like a Swedish smörgås bord ????
> Hope the step sister passes her oral exam . I was talking to my youngest son last night when he calmly said did I tell you I got the results of my exam ( first of this unni year ) and I said no while thinking please say he passed . Well he not only passed but got the highest mark out of all this years students and then proceeded to say don't expect the same with the next exam . He is such a worrier when it comes to exams
> Hope you have a lovely meal and a very happy Christmas Marilynn


Well done to DS!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Heard from Rookie that Sam has been in hospital, so I thought I'd just drop and wish him all the best and all of you Seasons Greetings and a happy a healthy new year.
> 
> All is well here in Surrey, I am busier than ever running quite a few craft groups of one thing and another as well as belonging to a choir. Thankfully my fm doesn't have time to fit into my busy schedule.
> 
> Love and hugs to you all. PurpleFi xxxx


Hi Purple! Great to see you, we miss your posts, glad though that you are just busy busy and not having Fibro flares. 
Love and hugs back!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Thank you Bonnie, today I'm awake really early, hubby woke at 4am so did I, it's been a warm sticky night so grabbed myself a cuppa and started reading along. Our work party is lunchtime today, I spent the afternoon yesterday buying everything and preparing what I needed to and it's all in the fridge.
> Some one posted on main forum a fabulous pavlova meringue cake shaped like a wreath and decorated with lots of cream and berries, it looks divine. I have mini pav cakes for today which need to be jazzed up to present.
> It's going to be a bulging tummy zone later that's for sure.
> Saw the snow you're northern winter is producing and it looks mighty dangerous, take care everyone.


Hope you have a great time at the party Fan and a lovely holiday 
I got that recipe for the pavlova wreath in my email box this morning from the whoot it looks to nice to eat


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't overdo it, if your body wants to sleep, you must need it to beat the bug. If you clean the house too long before Christmas you will just have to do it agan????At least that's my theory???? I thought about getting the floors washed, etc, & then thought, get a grip, Kimber is here & they will be dirty again so will do it Friday or Sat.


I need to sweep and mop but with the warmer temps the snow is melting, so I have a yard of muddy mess, figure I may as well wait as long as possible to do it, otherwise I'll be sweeping and mopping right away again, it'll drive me crazy though in the mean time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, caught up with you bunch again, so now I think I'll go get a few things accomplished, need to swap laundry loads out anyway.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't overdo it, if your body wants to sleep, you must need it to beat the bug. If you clean the house too long before Christmas you will just have to do it agan????At least that's my theory???? I thought about getting the floors washed, etc, & then thought, get a grip, Kimber is here & they will be dirty again so will do it Friday or Sat.


Dogs do make a mess especially this time of year paw prints every where 
My house was that messy I had to tidy up before I get to clean it ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Liz Gage and I are going to our friend Chris and Bondes Christmas eve for a party and gifts for Gage. They will drive us home after do we wake up here for Christmas morning. Then we will go to my sister in laws for Christmas supper. Pretty certain Greg won't show up so it should be enjoyable☺


Sounds like you and Gage are going to have a good Christmas with good friends. Enjoy!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I must be feeling better as your moms finger foods sound delicious a lot like a Swedish smörgås bord ????
> Hope the step sister passes her oral exam . I was talking to my youngest son last night when he calmly said did I tell you I got the results of my exam ( first of this unni year ) and I said no while thinking please say he passed . Well he not only passed but got the highest mark out of all this years students and then proceeded to say don't expect the same with the next exam . He is such a worrier when it comes to exams
> Hope you have a lovely meal and a very happy Christmas Marilynn


Glad you're feeling better Sonja. Congrats to DS on a fantastic achievement.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations to your son. I always found the worse I thought I did I on an exam the better I did. I did a distance learning course for Electocardiology Technology, studied for a year, then did a 3 day practicum. I was sure I had failed the final exam that's given once/year for all Canada. I got an award for the best Mark in the country????????. Now you have to travel to BC & go to school for a year for the same qualifications????


Thank you and belated congratulations to you too 
Wonder who s bright idea it was to make people travel all the way to BC


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Heard from Rookie that Sam has been in hospital, so I thought I'd just drop and wish him all the best and all of you Seasons Greetings and a happy a healthy new year.
> 
> All is well here in Surrey, I am busier than ever running quite a few craft groups of one thing and another as well as belonging to a choir. Thankfully my fm doesn't have time to fit into my busy schedule.
> 
> Love and hugs to you all. PurpleFi xxxx


Lovely to hear from you again!! A Very Happy Christmas to you too. xx


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well done to DS!!!


Thank you Kaye Jo


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Glad you're feeling better Sonja. Congrats to DS on a fantastic achievement.


Thank you Angela


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Sam, glad that you made it home! Just take it easy and I'm sure that the "ladies" will keep us on track until you feel better.

Tami, love the hair and glasses.
Mel, wonderful that you were given a new, warm coat. I'm sorry that Greg is being an idiot. My first thought when you said that he made Gage cry was that I need to come up and give him the spanking that his mama forgot! You just keep on concentrating on your boy and yourself - you two and your dog make a great family and you have us to vent to when you need. Sounds like you have wonderful plans for Christmas, so just have fun!
Raylin, hope you are feeling better, bronchitis is no fun - just take your meds and rest - your DH will be well taken care of in the hospital and let your kids know that they may have to be in charge of Christmas celebrations. Everything will work out.
Sonja, listen to your body, if it wants to rest, then rest. Housework will wait till you feel better! Congratulations to your son for his good marks.

Had more I wanted to say, but CRAFT has happened !! 

We had a lovely ham dinner at DD#1's last night. I cooked the ham and the glaze, her DH did the veggies and she did a mushroom risotto that was very yummy. In a few minutes I'm going over to her house and wrap the presents I had delivered there. Tonight Bob and I are just doing burgers and fries because we have to leave at 6 o'clock to go a Christmas concert that 3 of the grandchildren will be in and it's about a half-hour drive to get there. For once the weather is co-operating, no snow, not very cold and bare,dry roads! 

Hugs to all, Paula


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone I am determined that Gage will have a happy Christmas filled with love from those around us. ❤

Tami your selfie looks fantastic.???? 

Paula have at it. He deserves it that is for sure. I am certain that if he does show up at his sisters his mom might give him a going over. Lol.???? 

Josephine so happy to see your post today. Glad you are busy. 

Went with Jodi up to the arena to watch her daughter skate. Pooped out right now. Might knit but feel like curling up on the couch. 

Check back later????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I haven't been here for a while but just wanted to drop by and wish Sam, Gwen and all the other wonderful Tea Party people that I met in Defiance, a wonderful Christmas and a happy healthy 2017! Lots of love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> The post is under the topic ''such a pretty dessert'' with a link to the recipe. On latest forum.
> It's made with sugar and egg whites and involves a lot beating.


Thanks


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi London girl. Great to see you post today too. 

Headed out in a few to wait for Gage and chat with the crossing guard. 

Just finished this one. Georgie baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. Started the hat and should finish it tonight.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm wrapping presents and resting, coffee and back to work. I still have grocery shopping to do. Finished the mermaid blanket at last. Will post a photo after I decide whether to embellish or not.

Here is another photo Christmas wish from me to all of you from my family. You all mean a lot to me and my family all know of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, congratulations on son's great exam result! He did fabulous. It is so hard taking exams with nerves, so BRAVO!
Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Back to work now but just had to stop by for a minute and say hello and Christmas Hugs.

Ooh, that Pavlova wreath looks so fabulous!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Sam, glad that you made it home! Just take it easy and I'm sure that the "ladies" will keep us on track until you feel better.
> 
> Tami, love the hair and glasses.
> Mel, wonderful that you were given a new, warm coat. I'm sorry that Greg is being an idiot. My first thought when you said that he made Gage cry was that I need to come up and give him the spanking that his mama forgot! You just keep on concentrating on your boy and yourself - you two and your dog make a great family and you have us to vent to when you need. Sounds like you have wonderful plans for Christmas, so just have fun!
> ...


Sounds like a great dinner, have a wonderful day. No snow and dry roads it a good thing. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm wrapping presents and resting, coffee and back to work. I still have grocery shopping to do. Finished the mermaid blanket at last. Will post a photo after I decide whether to embellish or not.
> 
> Here is another photo Christmas wish from me to all of you from my family. You all mean a lot to me and my family all know of you.


Oh they are so cute!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I haven't been here for a while but just wanted to drop by and wish Sam, Gwen and all the other wonderful Tea Party people that I met in Defiance, a wonderful Christmas and a happy healthy 2017! Lots of love to you all xxxxxx


Hi Londy, great to see you!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi London girl. Great to see you post today too.
> 
> Headed out in a few to wait for Gage and chat with the crossing guard.
> 
> Just finished this one. Georgie baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. Started the hat and should finish it tonight.


Another success Mel!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, congratulations on son's great exam result! He did fabulous. It is so hard taking exams with nerves, so BRAVO!
> Glad you are feeling better.


Thank you Daralene . He's waiting on results from his second exam too should be in any time now hopefully that will be a good result too 
Love the pictures must be wonderful to go see your grandchildren performing and having a great time


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, today's been a bit productive, got all the laundry finished, swept the floors, couldn't stand it, I'll mop later, got things put away, now I need to clear up around my chair, looks like I've been nesting. lol 
Think I'll run over to the store really quick and get some bread and roast beef, I'm hungry. 
See you all later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grandmapaula said:


> Sam, glad that you made it home! Just take it easy and I'm sure that the "ladies" will keep us on track until you feel better.
> 
> Tami, love the hair and glasses.
> Mel, wonderful that you were given a new, warm coat. I'm sorry that Greg is being an idiot. My first thought when you said that he made Gage cry was that I need to come up and give him the spanking that his mama forgot! You just keep on concentrating on your boy and yourself - you two and your dog make a great family and you have us to vent to when you need. Sounds like you have wonderful plans for Christmas, so just have fun!
> ...


Sounds like you had a lovely dinner . Youngest son has decided he is going to make a glazed ham this year and the stuffing for Christmas dinner . He's oldest brother used to make them so he's now decided he will keep up the tradition 
Considering he has never made more than a sandwich or a pizza should be an interesting meal .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, today's been a bit productive, got all the laundry finished, swept the floors, couldn't stand it, I'll mop later, got things put away, now I need to clear up around my chair, looks like I've been nesting. lol
> Think I'll run over to the store really quick and get some bread and roast beef, I'm hungry.
> See you all later.


Have you got a magic laundry basket like me every time I think it's empty it fills up again wish my purse/ wallet would do the same ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you had a lovely dinner . Youngest son has decided he is going to make a glazed ham this year and the stuffing for Christmas dinner . He's oldest brother used to make them so he's now decided he will keep up the tradition
> Considering he has never made more than a sandwich or a pizza should be an interesting meal .


It's lovely that he wants to take over the Christmas meal, should definitely be interesting. 
:sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have you got a magic laundry basket like me every time I think it's empty it fills up again wish my purse/ wallet would do the same ????


Yes, it's allredy found a couple items. If you find a purse or wallet like that, be sure to share where we can get them. :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Just to say a big Thank you for the beautiful card, Matthew. Your talent is amazing and you are using it so well.
To all who have sent me cards, thank you. Sadly I just didn't manage to get all mine done, unfortunately. So please take this as my apology and Best Wishes to all for a Very Merry Christmas and A Happy and Prosperous New Year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm wrapping presents and resting, coffee and back to work. I still have grocery shopping to do. Finished the mermaid blanket at last. Will post a photo after I decide whether to embellish or not.
> 
> Here is another photo Christmas wish from me to all of you from my family. You all mean a lot to me and my family all know of you.


These were your own photos? Not the forbidden ones? Always lovely to see what you can share.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you had a lovely dinner . Youngest son has decided he is going to make a glazed ham this year and the stuffing for Christmas dinner . He's oldest brother used to make them so he's now decided he will keep up the tradition
> Considering he has never made more than a sandwich or a pizza should be an interesting meal .


Good on him, for wanting to continue the tradition.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Just to say a big Thank you for the beautiful card, Matthew. Your talent is amazing and you are using it so well.
> To all who have sent me cards, thank you. Sadly I just didn't manage to get all mine done, unfortunately. So please take this as my apology and Best Wishes to all for a Very Merry Christmas and A Happy and Prosperous New Year.


So hoping you are feeling better by now! The same wishes to you, Mary!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I haven't been here for a while but just wanted to drop by and wish Sam, Gwen and all the other wonderful Tea Party people that I met in Defiance, a wonderful Christmas and a happy healthy 2017! Lots of love to you all xxxxxx


Good to see you on here. Happy Christmas to you too! xx


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm wrapping presents and resting, coffee and back to work. I still have grocery shopping to do. Finished the mermaid blanket at last. Will post a photo after I decide whether to embellish or not.
> 
> Here is another photo Christmas wish from me to all of you from my family. You all mean a lot to me and my family all know of you.


Wonderful photos Daralene. A Very Happy Christmas to you and all your family.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations to your son on such outstanding marks! I know you must be very proud of him.


Swedenme said:


> I must be feeling better as your moms finger foods sound delicious a lot like a Swedish smörgås bord ????
> Hope the step sister passes her oral exam . I was talking to my youngest son last night when he calmly said did I tell you I got the results of my exam ( first of this unni year ) and I said no while thinking please say he passed . Well he not only passed but got the highest mark out of all this years students and then proceeded to say don't expect the same with the next exam . He is such a worrier when it comes to exams
> Hope you have a lovely meal and a very happy Christmas Marilynn


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well hello stranger!!! Merry Christmas to you. Sounds as if you are busier than every and enjoying life. Hope your New Year is just as wonderful!



PurpleFi said:


> Heard from Rookie that Sam has been in hospital, so I thought I'd just drop and wish him all the best and all of you Seasons Greetings and a happy a healthy new year.
> 
> All is well here in Surrey, I am busier than ever running quite a few craft groups of one thing and another as well as belonging to a choir. Thankfully my fm doesn't have time to fit into my busy schedule.
> 
> Love and hugs to you all. PurpleFi xxxx


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, they are comfortable...the exercises the physical therapist gave me to do are helping.


Bonnie7591 said:


> ???????? do you find they help?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I do like your theory Bonnie...LOL.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't overdo it, if your body wants to sleep, you must need it to beat the bug. If you clean the house too long before Christmas you will just have to do it agan????At least that's my theory???? I thought about getting the floors washed, etc, & then thought, get a grip, Kimber is here & they will be dirty again so will do it Friday or Sat.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Of course I would love to have it! Thanks in advance! Perhaps I can make it for Christmas dinner for DH and myself.



machriste said:


> Gwen, I have a wonderful recipe for a creamy pink shrimp pasta. Let me know if you would like it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is the link Jeanette...
http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/recipes/berry-pavlova-wreath?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=92e7175895-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-92e7175895-60687465


Fan said:


> The post is under the topic ''such a pretty dessert'' with a link to the recipe. On latest forum.
> It's made with sugar and egg whites and involves a lot beating.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Liz Gage and I are going to our friend Chris and Bondes Christmas eve for a party and gifts for Gage. They will drive us home after do we wake up here for Christmas morning. Then we will go to my sister in laws for Christmas supper. Pretty certain Greg won't show up so it should be enjoyable☺


Sounds like great plans, and hope the sipper is not disrupted so it can be fully enjoyed. Hope vehicle transport arranged for family supper


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*London Girl* sending you the warmest of wishes for a delightful Christmas and fabulous New Year too! You look wonderful as always! {{{{{HUGS}}}}}



London Girl said:


> I haven't been here for a while but just wanted to drop by and wish Sam, Gwen and all the other wonderful Tea Party people that I met in Defiance, a wonderful Christmas and a happy healthy 2017! Lots of love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh that is just lovely Melody. Will you be putting buttons on it? Love the little stand up collar and such a soft, snuggly color; you can almost feel the softness of the yarn.



gagesmom said:


> Hi London girl. Great to see you post today too.
> 
> Headed out in a few to wait for Gage and chat with the crossing guard.
> 
> Just finished this one. Georgie baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. Started the hat and should finish it tonight.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What delightful pictures of the grandchildren...I'm sure their talent come directly from you!



Cashmeregma said:


> I'm wrapping presents and resting, coffee and back to work. I still have grocery shopping to do. Finished the mermaid blanket at last. Will post a photo after I decide whether to embellish or not.
> 
> Here is another photo Christmas wish from me to all of you from my family. You all mean a lot to me and my family all know of you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Would LOVE to have purse/wallet that did that! If you find such a one please let me know where so I can get one. My laundry basket is the exact same make and model of yours. LOL



Swedenme said:


> Have you got a magic laundry basket like me every time I think it's empty it fills up again wish my purse/ wallet would do the same ????


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's crazy, how do you eat on $10/week?


Very basically and not so healthy, for sure. Lots of porridge, cheap shop brand milk, nasty brand tea/coffee, potatoes done different ways, no expensive meat/fish/poultry, no yummy treats. Very plain and boring as well as hitting community street feeds, where some basic groceries may be received as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto...do take pictures and give us a report on what a wonderful meal it will be!


Poledra65 said:


> It's lovely that he wants to take over the Christmas meal, should definitely be interesting.
> :sm24:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Heard from Rookie that Sam has been in hospital, so I thought I'd just drop and wish him all the best and all of you Seasons Greetings and a happy a healthy new year.
> 
> All is well here in Surrey, I am busier than ever running quite a few craft groups of one thing and another as well as belonging to a choir. Thankfully my fm doesn't have time to fit into my busy schedule.
> 
> Love and hugs to you all. PurpleFi xxxx


Merry Christmas Purple, you look healty and happy in your pic.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Fan said:


> The post is under the topic ''such a pretty dessert'' with a link to the recipe. On latest forum.
> It's made with sugar and egg whites and involves a lot beating.


Or, check the supermarket. Both major supermarket chains in Australia have Pavlova rings ready made for about $15.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like what I lived on in my early 20s when first on my own...mainly ate ramen noodles and eggs...


busyworkerbee said:


> Very basically and not so healthy, for sure. Lots of porridge, cheap shop brand milk, nasty brand tea/coffee, potatoes done different ways, no expensive meat/fish/poultry, no yummy treats. Very plain and boring as well as hitting community street feeds, where some basic groceries may be received as well.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you Kaye Jo, looking forward to it. It's over 600kms so quite a long drive. We are taking the Jaguar so will be nice and comfy travelling. We stay the night in Wellington then next morning catch the ferry for the 3 hour trip across the Cook Strait to the South Island. Then there's a 2 hour drive around the Marlborough Sounds to Nelson for Christmas with the relies.


Oh the joys of long distance car trips to see family. I can remember doing 6 hour round day trips to visit grandparents as a kid.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Sam, so glad to hear you are out of hospital Please rest up and take good care. We all want you healthy.

Healing wishes for Marilyn and her DH - hope you are both better soon, and Sonja, hope you can take it easy until you feel 100% again.

So much to catch up on, so I'll get back to reading. All good here. Pain significantly reduced and feeling more clear headed as I have finished taking the worst of the pain meds. Tree is finally up and decorated (sort of) It's missing lights but DH reckons he can't find them in the attic. Oh well, it's just a minor thing. Managed to do a fair bit of the Christmas food shopping last night, so only the prawns, salad fixings, and fruit for the pavlova to buy on Saturday morning. Santa always brings everyone here books but the one I want for DH had to be ordered in and still has not arrived. Apart from that, all Christmas shopping is done.

TTYL


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Tomorrow is day 11 of my 11day stretch, then I am off for 4 days.

I want to share a thought on Christmas from Bella's mom.

Merry Christmas ! Things may be quiet on social media side of SuperBella and also Adventures of Macey but it's anything but quiet. It is the season of school activities, prepping for Christmas , baking and wrapping and also therapies, appointments and care for Bella doesn't slow down at all. Nor does it for her siblings, Faith and Coles appts are still in high gear too. Since discharging from Bellas last inpatient stay things have been difficult with inability to start any tube feeds back , with keeping her content and her level of discomfort has changed. With us emotionally. Things are different and yet saying this , its the first year since Bellas birth we have been out of the hospital more then in , at least in the month of December. I hesitate to say that as Bellas health and care is more complicated then ever and I don't want miscommunication to follow but it's the season and time to also be thankful and acknowledge the true gift for our family is something we can't wrap. As I struggle to think of anything our family needs , it's because it can't be bought. It's time, it's togetherness, it's a cure , it's for her to experience things a little girl should. Yet things that can be prayed for and wanted are not up to us to decide , but we won't give up hope so we continue to pray. As Christmas approaches may your hearts be full of moments that make memories, may you let go of the have to things to make it a "perfect" day and just breathe in what ever it may be and choose the joy and happiness and celebrate in the glory of God. No matter what your going through, with that your hearts and those around you will have full hearts this Christmas season and beyond. It doesn't mean things aren't hard, people aren't missed, grief isn't there. Trust me, our families journey is right there , it's the weight on my chest 24 hours a day. Yet we can acknowledge the grief and fill and overflow the good by choosing it. Its work, its hard , but its hope and with hope ; its possible. Merry Christmas and may you find the blessings in things that can't be bought but with those moments you choose to make. With thankful hearts to all our prayer warriors and supporters of SuperBella and her family, you all made this journey easier. Thank you ❤❤#SuperBella #teamBella #mitochondrialneedsacure #teamofFaith #mightywarriorCole #needsomemiracles #choosejoy
#christmas2016 #prayerworks #Maceythesuperpuppy
#maxtheamazinggolden


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> Tomorrow is day 11 of my 11day stretch, then I am off for 4 days.
> 
> I want to share a thought on Christmas from Bella's mom.
> 
> ...


How sad and beautiful and full of love and hope all at the same time. Prayers and good wishes to all the family.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Just to say a big Thank you for the beautiful card, Matthew. Your talent is amazing and you are using it so well.
> To all who have sent me cards, thank you. Sadly I just didn't manage to get all mine done, unfortunately. So please take this as my apology and Best Wishes to all for a Very Merry Christmas and A Happy and Prosperous New Year.


Merry Christmas and a happy new year to you too Mary. Hope you are fully recovered from your illness now

I received a Christmas card from Caren and James and I noticed that it was posted here in the the UK so I'm hoping that means Caren has managed to get through all the red-tape and is happily back this side of the pond with her sweetie ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good on him, for wanting to continue the tradition.


He's made a list and is going shopping for the ingredients tomorrow


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations to your son on such outstanding marks! I know you must be very proud of him.


Thank you Gwen


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Merry Christmas and a happy new year to you too Mary. Hope you are fully recovered from your illness now
> 
> I received a Christmas card from Caren and James and I noticed that it was posted here in the the UK so I'm hoping that means Caren has managed to get through all the red-tape and is happily back this side of the pond with her sweetie ????


That's good. I was wondering how things were for them. 
I'm improving slowly. Trying to learn to be patient with myself and not do too much. My sister will be arriving in the morning, so that'll be good and I've got all the shopping done courtesy of home delivery. I've even been out a couple of times locally but still run out of steam quite quickly. Must learn to pace myself better. Will get there eventually.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm stopping by to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a happy New Year. I know it can be difficult for some people dealing with loss, health problems etc. sending lots of love to all. ????????????
I'm sorry I haven't been around much. We've just had news that my sister Deb has ovarian cancer and its large. The surgeon has decided on chemo first to try and shrink it, then surgery and then more chemo. Deb had her 1st chemo session last Tuesday. I asked her if she would like me to keep her company for her chemo sessions and she said yes. The first session was over 3 hours. The surgeon has said she has 50/50 chance of survival. ????????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Wonderful photos Daralene. A Very Happy Christmas to you and all your family.


Thank you. Especially for my knitting family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What delightful pictures of the grandchildren...I'm sure their talent come directly from you!


Gave me a little laugh. I totally lost my singing voice with the health problems I had over the years, couldn't sing at all, but yes, perhaps when I was younger. Have told them to be sure and take care of their health if they love singing.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm stopping by to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a happy New Year. I know it can be difficult for some people dealing with loss, health problems etc. sending lots of love to all. ????????????
> I'm sorry I haven't been around much. We've just had news that my sister Deb has ovarian cancer and its large. The surgeon has decided on chemo first to try and shrink it, then surgery and then more chemo. Deb had her 1st chemo session last Tuesday. I asked her if she would like me to keep her company for her chemo sessions and she said yes. The first session was over 3 hours. The surgeon has said she has 50/50 chance of survival. ????????


Your sister and family are in my prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Very basically and not so healthy, for sure. Lots of porridge, cheap shop brand milk, nasty brand tea/coffee, potatoes done different ways, no expensive meat/fish/poultry, no yummy treats. Very plain and boring as well as hitting community street feeds, where some basic groceries may be received as well.


I know I have been there. Remember turning in bottles to get enough money to buy food. DH's parents had money but they would never help us. Nice thing is we did it ourselves. Lots of carbs for sure and even fried bologna, which we loved. No help to our health though. Hoping things change for you with time. No fun having bad coffee for sure. Hope you get invited to someone's home for Christmas and a very nice meal.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Tomorrow is day 11 of my 11day stretch, then I am off for 4 days.
> 
> I want to share a thought on Christmas from Bella's mom.
> 
> ...


Such a heavy feeling in my heart knowing what they are going through. The mother sounds very special and a gift in Bella's life as is Bella in hers. I know you are also a gift to them. Hugs and love to them all as they celebrate Christ's birth.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Merry Christmas and a happy new year to you too Mary. Hope you are fully recovered from your illness now
> 
> I received a Christmas card from Caren and James and I noticed that it was posted here in the the UK so I'm hoping that means Caren has managed to get through all the red-tape and is happily back this side of the pond with her sweetie ????


Have been thinking of Caren so much and glad to know you heard from her. Thank you.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Catching up. Love the pictures you have all shared. Matthew, you are a most talented artist. I love your tabby cat that you are drawing..most life like. I looked up the pavlova de Noel and was amazed at its beauty..and how time consuming, but delicious it must be. I'd never heard of such an item before. Happy for those who passed exams and karate stripes. Sorry for those with physical and stress troubles. Prayers for all my kal friends. May things work out better than one can ever hope for this lovely season and may peace and blessedness fill your lives.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm stopping by to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a happy New Year. I know it can be difficult for some people dealing with loss, health problems etc. sending lots of love to all. ????????????
> I'm sorry I haven't been around much. We've just had news that my sister Deb has ovarian cancer and its large. The surgeon has decided on chemo first to try and shrink it, then surgery and then more chemo. Deb had her 1st chemo session last Tuesday. I asked her if she would like me to keep her company for her chemo sessions and she said yes. The first session was over 3 hours. The surgeon has said she has 50/50 chance of survival. ????????


So sorry to hear you have gotten such devastating news. What a wonderful gift of your time to her. You will not regret one minute. May she be in the positive side of the 50%. Healing wishes for her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> These were your own photos? Not the forbidden ones? Always lovely to see what you can share.


Well, I'm not saying anything and hoping nobody else does. The ones of the grandsons are ok. A different theater. I didn't show any surroundings in DGD's and no names, etc., so between us I hope.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I must be feeling better as your moms finger foods sound delicious a lot like a Swedish smörgås bord ????
> Hope the step sister passes her oral exam . I was talking to my youngest son last night when he calmly said did I tell you I got the results of my exam ( first of this unni year ) and I said no while thinking please say he passed . Well he not only passed but got the highest mark out of all this years students and then proceeded to say don't expect the same with the next exam . He is such a worrier when it comes to exams
> Hope you have a lovely meal and a very happy Christmas Marilynn


Congratulations to your son on acing his exams.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Heard from Rookie that Sam has been in hospital, so I thought I'd just drop and wish him all the best and all of you Seasons Greetings and a happy a healthy new year.
> 
> All is well here in Surrey, I am busier than ever running quite a few craft groups of one thing and another as well as belonging to a choir. Thankfully my fm doesn't have time to fit into my busy schedule.
> 
> Love and hugs to you all. PurpleFi xxxx


Missed hearing from you. Glad that you're keeping well and busy. Best wishes for a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> The whole idea is to encourage people to gain jobs of some description, not sit in their butts at home, but gives them some funds to live on. I am gradually adjusting to my new, very limited budget as over half goes on rent. Thank goodness I qualify for rent assistance. All my food, meds, fuel and so on comes out of the little that is left. I smartly signed up to dodo power which has fortnightly payments taken out ahead of time, so bills should be either very small or in credit. I also get discount for pension card and :sm01: a whole $100 off first bill, which is letting me run ac every now and then or fans when cooler.


Oh Hon, that is difficult. It seems so many are having such hard times. Merry Christmas to you. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Sam, so glad to hear you are out of hospital Please rest up and take good care. We all want you healthy.
> 
> Healing wishes for Marilyn and her DH - hope you are both better soon, and Sonja, hope you can take it easy until you feel 100% again.
> 
> ...


so glad you are getting the pain control sorted, and Christmas is underway!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, just saw that you were in the hospital. Seems traveling is hard on you. So glad you made it home finally. I was afraid with this crazy bug going around it would be so hard on you. It has been hard on those of us that don't have breathing problems. Healing wishes for a healthy Christmas. That will be your gift to us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> How sad and beautiful and full of love and hope all at the same time. Prayers and good wishes to all the family.


From me too- well expressed, Mary.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's made a list and is going shopping for the ingredients tomorrow


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Sam, glad that you made it home! Just take it easy and I'm sure that the "ladies" will keep us on track until you feel better.
> 
> Tami, love the hair and glasses.
> Mel, wonderful that you were given a new, warm coat. I'm sorry that Greg is being an idiot. My first thought when you said that he made Gage cry was that I need to come up and give him the spanking that his mama forgot! You just keep on concentrating on your boy and yourself - you two and your dog make a great family and you have us to vent to when you need. Sounds like you have wonderful plans for Christmas, so just have fun!
> ...


Sounds like you had a nice dinner at DD's. You must already be at the concert. I'm sure you'll enjoy seeing the performance by your grandchildren.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm stopping by to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a happy New Year. I know it can be difficult for some people dealing with loss, health problems etc. sending lots of love to all. ????????????
> I'm sorry I haven't been around much. We've just had news that my sister Deb has ovarian cancer and its large. The surgeon has decided on chemo first to try and shrink it, then surgery and then more chemo. Deb had her 1st chemo session last Tuesday. I asked her if she would like me to keep her company for her chemo sessions and she said yes. The first session was over 3 hours. The surgeon has said she has 50/50 chance of survival. ????????


Ros, you know we will all be praying for both your sister and for you, as you face yet another major hurdle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Tomorrow is day 11 of my 11day stretch, then I am off for 4 days.
> 
> I want to share a thought on Christmas from Bella's mom.
> 
> ...


Wow, she really knows how to put it all in perspective and to realize that we can only walk in the day to day and hope and pray for the future. That kind of strength is very humbling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, I'm not saying anything and hoping nobody else does. The ones of the grandsons are ok. A different theater. I didn't show any surroundings in DGD's and no names, etc., so between us I hope.


Ah- hopefully so.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Merry Christmas and a happy new year to you too Mary. Hope you are fully recovered from your illness now
> 
> I received a Christmas card from Caren and James and I noticed that it was posted here in the the UK so I'm hoping that means Caren has managed to get through all the red-tape and is happily back this side of the pond with her sweetie ????


Oh I'm so glad!!!! I miss Caren so much and I am thrilled at the thought that she's back with James. 
That helps make Christmas even better. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi London girl. Great to see you post today too.
> 
> Headed out in a few to wait for Gage and chat with the crossing guard.
> 
> Just finished this one. Georgie baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. Started the hat and should finish it tonight.


The baby jacket is really pretty. Nice colour too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> That's good. I was wondering how things were for them.
> I'm improving slowly. Trying to learn to be patient with myself and not do too much. My sister will be arriving in the morning, so that'll be good and I've got all the shopping done courtesy of home delivery. I've even been out a couple of times locally but still run out of steam quite quickly. Must learn to pace myself better. Will get there eventually.


Oh I'm so glad that your sister is doing well enough to come visit, taking it slowly is hard but better for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm stopping by to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a happy New Year. I know it can be difficult for some people dealing with loss, health problems etc. sending lots of love to all. ????????????
> I'm sorry I haven't been around much. We've just had news that my sister Deb has ovarian cancer and its large. The surgeon has decided on chemo first to try and shrink it, then surgery and then more chemo. Deb had her 1st chemo session last Tuesday. I asked her if she would like me to keep her company for her chemo sessions and she said yes. The first session was over 3 hours. The surgeon has said she has 50/50 chance of survival. ????????


Merry Christmas!!!! It's great to hear from you. I am so sorry about your sister having cancer, I am so praying that the chemo and surgery do the job and that she has a full recovery. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing photos! Wonderful, all.

PurpleFi and London Girl, good to see you and wishing you a wonderful Christmas.

I got the pajama pants sewn but only had enough elastic to finish DD's, so mine are on hold. Not sure when I will get those done now, but DD has hers and they turned out very cute.

Healing thoughts and blessings.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, I'm not saying anything and hoping nobody else does. The ones of the grandsons are ok. A different theater. I didn't show any surroundings in DGD's and no names, etc., so between us I hope.


 :sm24: I didn't hear anything.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm wrapping presents and resting, coffee and back to work. I still have grocery shopping to do. Finished the mermaid blanket at last. Will post a photo after I decide whether to embellish or not.
> 
> Here is another photo Christmas wish from me to all of you from my family. You all mean a lot to me and my family all know of you.


Great pictures.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm stopping by to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a happy New Year. I know it can be difficult for some people dealing with loss, health problems etc. sending lots of love to all. ????????????
> I'm sorry I haven't been around much. We've just had news that my sister Deb has ovarian cancer and its large. The surgeon has decided on chemo first to try and shrink it, then surgery and then more chemo. Deb had her 1st chemo session last Tuesday. I asked her if she would like me to keep her company for her chemo sessions and she said yes. The first session was over 3 hours. The surgeon has said she has 50/50 chance of survival. ????????


I am so sorry to hear the news about your sister. Praying that the chemo and surgery will bring a positive result for her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Tomorrow is day 11 of my 11day stretch, then I am off for 4 days.
> 
> I want to share a thought on Christmas from Bella's mom.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for posting these thoughts from Bella's mom. And they continue to solder on doing the best they can for their children. My heart breaks for this family.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm stopping by to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a happy New Year. I know it can be difficult for some people dealing with loss, health problems etc. sending lots of love to all. ????????????
> I'm sorry I haven't been around much. We've just had news that my sister Deb has ovarian cancer and its large. The surgeon has decided on chemo first to try and shrink it, then surgery and then more chemo. Deb had her 1st chemo session last Tuesday. I asked her if she would like me to keep her company for her chemo sessions and she said yes. The first session was over 3 hours. The surgeon has said she has 50/50 chance of survival. ????????


Let's pray for the survival spirit to dwell within her and the medical staff to give their best attention. I wish you a blessed Christmas as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> Thank you so much for posting these thoughts from Bella's mom. And they continue to solder on doing the best they can for their children. My heart breaks for this family.


Thanks. Bella got your mail and was delighted.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for sharing photos! Wonderful, all.
> 
> PurpleFi and London Girl, good to see you and wishing you a wonderful Christmas.
> 
> ...


Does that mean yours are going to fall off unless you learn to walk like the younger generation who intentionally walk with their pants low?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks. Bella got your mail and was delighted.


I'm so glad. I was just on her Facebook page. Such a beautiful family. They don't deserve all the pain they're going through.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I haven't been here for a while but just wanted to drop by and wish Sam, Gwen and all the other wonderful Tea Party people that I met in Defiance, a wonderful Christmas and a happy healthy 2017! Lots of love to you all xxxxxx


Merry Christmas to you also. May your day be filled with many blessings and lots of love.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> I'm so glad. I was just on her Facebook page. Such a beautiful family. They don't deserve all the pain they're going through.


I love the newest addition to the family as well. They are lovely inside and outside. I truly love and admire them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, congratulations to DS, quite an accomplishment.

Purplefi, Merry Christmas, happy to see your post.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I took a picture of something Matthew was drawing of his own creation. It is not a Christmas theme drawing but just Matthew creating something without anything to look at.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, love the soft blue and design.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My relatives lived 2 full days of driving away and my dad did all the driving from sun up until well after dark; usually didn't stop until 9 or 10 at night. The 3 of us kids would be squeezed into the back seat with the big family dog (GermanShepard/collie mix)and of course being the youngest you know who always got stuck in the middle. Often times I would end up sitting on the floor board. We never stopped to eat; parents always carried hotdogs, bananas, and bread. We'd get water to drink when dad stopped for gas and IF we were really good would sometimes get a soft drink. Fun times though and actually have good memories from those trips. Dad's brothers and sisters mostly lived in Texas and mom's in Pennsylvania; at least those were the ones "close enough" to visit.



busyworkerbee said:


> Oh the joys of long distance car trips to see family. I can remember doing 6 hour round day trips to visit grandparents as a kid.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, gorgeous, talented grands.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So happy for you that the pain is so much better and that you are feeling more clear headed. That foggy feeling from pain meds is awful IMHO. Wishing you a wonderful Christmas and pain free & healthy New Year!



nicho said:


> Sam, so glad to hear you are out of hospital Please rest up and take good care. We all want you healthy.
> 
> Healing wishes for Marilyn and her DH - hope you are both better soon, and Sonja, hope you can take it easy until you feel 100% again.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I took a picture of something Matthew was drawing of his own creation. It is not a Christmas theme drawing but just Matthew creating something without anything to look at.


Wow - that's different. I'm glad Matthew is expanding his views of life. He is an amazing person.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Mary, that brought me to tears. This woman's faith and outlook is so powerful. Thank you for sharing this with us.


pacer said:


> Tomorrow is day 11 of my 11day stretch, then I am off for 4 days.
> 
> I want to share a thought on Christmas from Bella's mom.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ros, you know we will all be praying for both your sister and for you, as you face yet another major hurdle.


Prayer Warriors on duty.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Safely in Napa. Had 2 hours sleep last night. Couldn't get DH out of house til 8:30. I am a saint, I neither snarked nor hurried. I know he tried his best. It is what it is. TTYL.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to hear from you RosD but also sad to hear about your sister. It is good that she has you there for her chemo sessions. Since different chemo meds can be used I can't speak for all but know that the treatments made me cold during them. I found taking an extra blanket with me helpful; warmer than what the clinic provided. I will be praying daily for Deb's recovery and healing. Also praying that she tolerates the treatments okay. Many prayers for you and all family during this time. I'm sure it is especially difficult during this holiday season; look for the blessings that are especially given to you during this season and rejoice in them Merry Christmas.



RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm stopping by to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a happy New Year. I know it can be difficult for some people dealing with loss, health problems etc. sending lots of love to all. ????????????
> I'm sorry I haven't been around much. We've just had news that my sister Deb has ovarian cancer and its large. The surgeon has decided on chemo first to try and shrink it, then surgery and then more chemo. Deb had her 1st chemo session last Tuesday. I asked her if she would like me to keep her company for her chemo sessions and she said yes. The first session was over 3 hours. The surgeon has said she has 50/50 chance of survival. ????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just finished my first pair of felted slippers. I say first pair because I am definitely hooked on making them. I have a couple of other patterns to try too and most definitely will. I've attached pictures pre-felting and post felting. I have them stuffed with plastic bags while they dry to help shape them. Sent Hannah a text w/picture of them and she loved them. I see the small boo-boos I made but still love them. About to go start another pair!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You said it so well...and yes, very humbling.


Poledra65 said:


> Wow, she really knows how to put it all in perspective and to realize that we can only walk in the day to day and hope and pray for the future. That kind of strength is very humbling.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing...hope you both have a wonderful time together Martina!


Poledra65 said:


> Oh I'm so glad that your sister is doing well enough to come visit, taking it slowly is hard but better for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

pictures....shhhhhhh....no pictures did my eyes see.....shhhhhhh


Poledra65 said:


> :sm24: I didn't hear anything.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

budasha said:


> I see a couple of men around here with signs saying they are homeless and anything will help. I then see them smoking and wonder how they can afford cigarettes at $10 a pack.


They beg for them from others in similar circumstances, Liz. Usually from those who roll their own tubes. I'm told that you can get a carton's-worth of cigarettes for less than $10US, by regulars here at Elm. The theory is that you will share when I'm out and you have enough to share--even if it's your last one on you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

pacer said:


> Does that mean yours are going to fall off unless you learn to walk like the younger generation who intentionally walk with their pants low?


 :sm12: :sm12: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My relatives lived 2 full days of driving away and my dad did all the driving from sun up until well after dark; usually didn't stop until 9 or 10 at night. The 3 of us kids would be squeezed into the back seat with the big family dog (GermanShepard/collie mix)and of course being the youngest you know who always got stuck in the middle. Often times I would end up sitting on the floor board. We never stopped to eat; parents always carried hotdogs, bananas, and bread. We'd get water to drink when dad stopped for gas and IF we were really good would sometimes get a soft drink. Fun times though and actually have good memories from those trips. Dad's brothers and sisters mostly lived in Texas and mom's in Pennsylvania; at least those were the ones "close enough" to visit.


That just reminded me of what my husband once told me. He had a friend who had 4 boys. He was sick and tired of stopping all the time when they were on a trip so he drilled a hole in the floor board of the car so the boys could pee through it. :sm09: :sm09: I never heard how his wife felt about it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow....I remember when you said he only drew what he saw. He really has developed his skills and has a talent that is constantly growing. Nice drawing Matthew and I'm not one particularly fond of snakes but this is awesome. 


pacer said:


> I took a picture of something Matthew was drawing of his own creation. It is not a Christmas theme drawing but just Matthew creating something without anything to look at.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Enjoy your visit with your family and eat a few of those Welsh cookies for me!



sassafras123 said:


> Safely in Napa. Had 2 hours sleep last night. Couldn't get DH out of house til 8:30. I am a saint, I neither snarked nor hurried. I know he tried his best. It is what it is. TTYL.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my did that create a funny picture in my head!!! I'm laughing still! Can just imagine seeing "liquid" trailing behind the car and thinking something was leaking....it was...the boys!!! LOLOLOL!


budasha said:


> That just reminded me of what my husband once told me. He had a friend who had 4 boys. He was sick and tired of stopping all the time when they were on a trip so he drilled a hole in the floor board of the car so the boys could pee through it. :sm09: :sm09: I never heard how his wife felt about it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, going to go pick out the yarn for the next pair of slippers...TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished my first pair of felted slippers. I say first pair because I am definitely hooked on making them. I have a couple of other patterns to try too and most definitely will. I've attached pictures pre-felting and post felting. I have them stuffed with plastic bags while they dry to help shape them. Sent Hannah a text w/picture of them and she loved them. I see the small boo-boos I made but still love them. About to go start another pair!


Good job. I've never felted so that would be a new experience for me. My niece made felted handbags for her daughter's bridesmaids and they were beautiful. Great that you're doing this.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Of course I would love to have it! Thanks in advance! Perhaps I can make it for Christmas dinner for DH and myself.


 Shrimp Scampi Spaghetti

1/4 c. Butter
1 1/2 # raw shrimp
2 T. Chopped shallots
2 T. Cognac
1/4 c. Tomato purée
1/2 c. plus 1 T. Heavy cream
1 T. Chopped fresh basil
1 T. chopped chives
1 egg yolk
Salt and pepper to taste
1 lb. spaghetti
2 T. chopped parsley
Sauté shrimp in butter.
Sprinkle with shallots
Ignite with Cognac
Add tomato purée; cook one minute
Stir in 1/2 c. Cream; do not boil
Add basil and chives
Beat egg yolk with remaining T. cream and add to sauce.
Cook spaghetti, drain and pile on platter. Pour shrimp sauce in well in center of pasta. Sprinkle with parsley.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> They beg for them from others in similar circumstances, Liz. Usually from those who roll their own tubes. I'm told that you can get a carton's-worth of cigarettes for less than $10US, by regulars here at Elm. The theory is that you will share when I'm out and you have enough to share--even if it's your last one on you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I don't know how that works here but am willing to share what I can.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Shrimp Scampi Spaghetti
> 
> 1/4 c. Butter
> 1 1/2 # raw shrimp
> ...


This is something that I'm definitely going to do. I not only love shrimp but also pasta. Not really a good combination for anyone but, hey, who cares, you only live once and might as well enjoy food.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I took a picture of something Matthew was drawing of his own creation. It is not a Christmas theme drawing but just Matthew creating something without anything to look at.


I love it!! His Dragon is among my favorites also. Matthew's creativity just grows daily.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

My SIL talked me into going to the Casino this aft. I was not lucky but she sure was and treated me and her husband to dinner. I ate so much I could hardly waddle. Maybe it was the 2 Ceasars I had (lol)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Safely in Napa. Had 2 hours sleep last night. Couldn't get DH out of house til 8:30. I am a saint, I neither snarked nor hurried. I know he tried his best. It is what it is. TTYL.


Glad you made it, I have problems getting out of the house on time too. Oh well, keeps things interesting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I think it's probably time for me to toddle off to bed. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished my first pair of felted slippers. I say first pair because I am definitely hooked on making them. I have a couple of other patterns to try too and most definitely will. I've attached pictures pre-felting and post felting. I have them stuffed with plastic bags while they dry to help shape them. Sent Hannah a text w/picture of them and she loved them. I see the small boo-boos I made but still love them. About to go start another pair!


Those are great Gwen!! They are fun aren't they! The beauty of felting, boo boo's don't really matter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> pictures....shhhhhhh....no pictures did my eyes see.....shhhhhhh


Huh? See what? LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> They beg for them from others in similar circumstances, Liz. Usually from those who roll their own tubes. I'm told that you can get a carton's-worth of cigarettes for less than $10US, by regulars here at Elm. The theory is that you will share when I'm out and you have enough to share--even if it's your last one on you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Yes, Christopher will get the stuff to roll his own when he's running short of money (if he'd give them up all together he wouldn't have to worry about it), and it's next to nothing to by the tubes and tobacco.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> That just reminded me of what my husband once told me. He had a friend who had 4 boys. He was sick and tired of stopping all the time when they were on a trip so he drilled a hole in the floor board of the car so the boys could pee through it. :sm09: :sm09: I never heard how his wife felt about it.


 :sm06:

LOL! Was reading to David, he said "heck yah!" lol, then changed to "but that's a bit extreme, I'd just tell them to roll down the window". lolol
MEN!!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished my first pair of felted slippers. I say first pair because I am definitely hooked on making them. I have a couple of other patterns to try too and most definitely will. I've attached pictures pre-felting and post felting. I have them stuffed with plastic bags while they dry to help shape them. Sent Hannah a text w/picture of them and she loved them. I see the small boo-boos I made but still love them. About to go start another pair!


I see why you love them! Love the colors!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> My SIL talked me into going to the Casino this aft. I was not lucky but she sure was and treated me and her husband to dinner. I ate so much I could hardly waddle. Maybe it was the 2 Ceasars I had (lol)


LOL! But it's great that she treated you both with her winnings.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thank you machriste....this sounds delish....I've never ignited anything with cognac....may set the kitchen on fire! Wonder if it would taste okay if I skipped that part?



machriste said:


> Shrimp Scampi Spaghetti
> 
> 1/4 c. Butter
> 1 1/2 # raw shrimp
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished my first pair of felted slippers. I say first pair because I am definitely hooked on making them. I have a couple of other patterns to try too and most definitely will. I've attached pictures pre-felting and post felting. I have them stuffed with plastic bags while they dry to help shape them. Sent Hannah a text w/picture of them and she loved them. I see the small boo-boos I made but still love them. About to go start another pair!


Wow, those are great. I have the stuff to do slippers and haven't done them yet. Great job. You keep inspiring me. Did my 2nd mermaid blanket and should do slippers. Love them Gwen.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I know I have been there. Remember turning in bottles to get enough money to buy food. DH's parents had money but they would never help us. Nice thing is we did it ourselves. Lots of carbs for sure and even fried bologna, which we loved. No help to our health though. Hoping things change for you with time. No fun having bad coffee for sure. Hope you get invited to someone's home for Christmas and a very nice meal.


Christmas Day is at the Seniors, makes it easier for DS as she and her girls and 1 idiot boyfriend (belongs to DN2) ate heading for other grandparents Boxing Day. Not getting good reports about other grandmother's health, she has been back to hospital since we found out about her latest bad health.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I need to sweep and mop but with the warmer temps the snow is melting, so I have a yard of muddy mess, figure I may as well wait as long as possible to do it, otherwise I'll be sweeping and mopping right away again, it'll drive me crazy though in the mean time.


DS &GD were in the shop this morning before GD decided she had to come stay with me, both had their boots covered in coal dust, the shop is heated with coal, after they left I mopped the porch so Kimber wouldn't track it around. The about an hour later DS called, he was bringing GD back while he finished his job at the shop???? So now I need to do it again????Didn't have time to do it after they left as we went to a Christmas party at an old country hall, 25 miles out in the bush. Had a great supper & lots of visiting


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you and belated congratulations to you too
> Wonder who s bright idea it was to make people travel all the way to BC


Someone who thought there were big bucks to be made on tuition etc???? Maybe there weren't enough people willing to do the home study to fill the jobs. It took a lot of determination to get through the assignments & exams with no instructor handy. I knew someone who took the course 2 yrs before me, it was only a 1" binder & she sailed through it in no time. When I signed up, that's what I expected but I got the new & improved version,a 4" binder of very detailed stuff. I almost gave up before I started????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DS &GD were in the shop this morning before GD decided she had to come stay with me, both had their boots covered in coal dust, the shop is heated with coal, after they left I mopped the porch so Kimber wouldn't track it around. The about an hour later DS called, he was bringing GD back while he finished his job at the shop???? So now I need to do it again????Didn't have time to do it after they left as we went to a Christmas party at an old country hall, 25 miles out in the bush. Had a great supper & lots of visiting


Don't you just love that? Not! 
But it sounds like a lovely party, I hope that the roads weren't too bad.

Now I'm off to bed, see you all tomorrow. 
sweet dreams.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm stopping by to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a happy New Year. I know it can be difficult for some people dealing with loss, health problems etc. sending lots of love to all. ????????????
> I'm sorry I haven't been around much. We've just had news that my sister Deb has ovarian cancer and its large. The surgeon has decided on chemo first to try and shrink it, then surgery and then more chemo. Deb had her 1st chemo session last Tuesday. I asked her if she would like me to keep her company for her chemo sessions and she said yes. The first session was over 3 hours. The surgeon has said she has 50/50 chance of survival. ????????


I'm so sorry for the sad news about your sister. I hope the chemo isn't too terrible for her. I hope you can still manage to have a Merry Christmas with your family


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished my first pair of felted slippers. I say first pair because I am definitely hooked on making them. I have a couple of other patterns to try too and most definitely will. I've attached pictures pre-felting and post felting. I have them stuffed with plastic bags while they dry to help shape them. Sent Hannah a text w/picture of them and she loved them. I see the small boo-boos I made but still love them. About to go start another pair!


They look good Gwen- I can see why you want to make more.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

:sm06: :sm06: :sm06: :sm02: 

OMG. OMG. OMG

I have been helping a friend out, and this afternoon, she and one of her daughters arrived with a huge hamper of food for me.

So big, I have passed on some to DS, with 7 teens and early 20s in the house, it will not last long. Amongst it was large bag of ripe tomatoes and capsicums, which will be loved by a Couple of DNs. Frozen together chicken legs and another of chicken thighs will also be enjoyed by the kids. And some other stuff including a carton of individual serves of yoghurt and another of single serve rice pudding will be enjoyed until they trip south.

I will be freezing another carton of single serve strawberry yoghurts as well as a lovely chunk of cooked turkey, fresh frozen fish pieces, 8ltr milk (which will be frozen until I need it). I now have enough food to get me through the holidays with only having to by dog food, and some cereal.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> That's good. I was wondering how things were for them.
> I'm improving slowly. Trying to learn to be patient with myself and not do too much. My sister will be arriving in the morning, so that'll be good and I've got all the shopping done courtesy of home delivery. I've even been out a couple of times locally but still run out of steam quite quickly. Must learn to pace myself better. Will get there eventually.


glad to hear that you and your sister will be together for Christmas hopefully she has finally got rid. Of that very nasty cough she had


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm stopping by to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a happy New Year. I know it can be difficult for some people dealing with loss, health problems etc. sending lots of love to all. ????????????
> I'm sorry I haven't been around much. We've just had news that my sister Deb has ovarian cancer and its large. The surgeon has decided on chemo first to try and shrink it, then surgery and then more chemo. Deb had her 1st chemo session last Tuesday. I asked her if she would like me to keep her company for her chemo sessions and she said yes. The first session was over 3 hours. The surgeon has said she has 50/50 chance of survival. ????????


Oh Ros I'm so sorry to hear about your sister . Do hope she gets through her chemo relatively easy and hoping and praying she is in the survivors 50%


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Congratulations to your son on acing his exams.


Thank you Liz


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, congratulations to DS, quite an accomplishment.
> 
> Purplefi, Merry Christmas, happy to see your post.[/quote
> 
> Thank you Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished my first pair of felted slippers. I say first pair because I am definitely hooked on making them. I have a couple of other patterns to try too and most definitely will. I've attached pictures pre-felting and post felting. I have them stuffed with plastic bags while they dry to help shape them. Sent Hannah a text w/picture of them and she loved them. I see the small boo-boos I made but still love them. About to go start another pair!


They are gorgeous Gwen . Were they hard to do and silly question but do you need 100% wool . Would love to try them sometime in 2017 . Think I'll put them on my to do list


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: :sm02:
> 
> OMG. OMG. OMG
> 
> ...


I'm so glad for you. I know what you normally had, a case of been there, done that as a child. So have yourself a Christmas feast.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, finished 1st cup of coffee so will go get one more (been up since 5 but had gone to bed at 9) and have a little breakfast (how does a toasted homemade dinner roll and piece of ham sound?). Will check out the daily digest then start on mate for felted slipper. Stay warm or cool depending on your location and have a {{{{hug}}}} from me. TTYL


And hugs back and your toasted roll sounds good to me. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Busy not with anything particular (well trying to finish off 3 things for Elizabeth by Sunday) so reading but won't comment as I have 20 pages so far to catch up on.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Yes, income must be reported even if it is not yet received. Can make it difficult at times, especially if employer holds back and/or delays pay for any reason. Reason many get caught, not reporting income until they actually receive pay, or report lower than what they get. Also why cash in hand can be so tempting for some.


That is just stupid- it should be able tot be declared when you get paid. She also said it is 2/3 of your gross earning so that by the time you get tax taken out not very much left. Surely they should be encrouging people to get some work- what incentive is there here to work if you get almost as much for much less effort and know you will get it all in one fortnight instead of maybe very little sometimes?

So much for not commenting!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I must be feeling better as your moms finger foods sound delicious a lot like a Swedish smörgås bord ????
> Hope the step sister passes her oral exam . I was talking to my youngest son last night when he calmly said did I tell you I got the results of my exam ( first of this unni year ) and I said no while thinking please say he passed . Well he not only passed but got the highest mark out of all this years students and then proceeded to say don't expect the same with the next exam . He is such a worrier when it comes to exams
> Hope you have a lovely meal and a very happy Christmas Marilynn


Excellent! Well done youngest son! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Stupid internet keeps dropping off. Very annoying.

Anyway here is a photo I took today of one of my hydrangeas, I have a blue one also just waiting till the flowers open up better.



Oh good grief where did my photo go??


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Glad you made it, I have problems getting out of the house on time too. Oh well, keeps things interesting.


I'm the opposite way to early I like to be organised and never late so I hustle everyone to hurry and then get glares when we are way to early

My oldest sister was the complete opposite if she says meet at 1 you could guarantee it would be 1.30 
Once she told me to meet her in a shopping centre at 12 noon by 12.30 still no sign of her so I went about my errands a little after 2pm I happened to pass by where we were to meet and there she was coming towards me apologising for being late ,she honestly thought I had waited over 2 hours for her to arrive :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Take 2......


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I have gremlins! I waited ages the first time I posted that photo and it didnt show, sorry it is now there TWICE ! :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Heard from Rookie that Sam has been in hospital, so I thought I'd just drop and wish him all the best and all of you Seasons Greetings and a happy a healthy new year.
> 
> All is well here in Surrey, I am busier than ever running quite a few craft groups of one thing and another as well as belonging to a choir. Thankfully my fm doesn't have time to fit into my busy schedule.
> 
> Love and hugs to you all. PurpleFi xxxx


Hello, Merry Christmas. Lovely to hear from you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm feeling a lot better no sickness , shivers or stomach cramps even felt like eating a sandwich although not the bacon one my son offered to make me . Must admit I could have quite happily crawled into the bed when I had finished making it but I resisted . Hopefully I can get some baking done tomorrow , what am I saying I think I've took a turn for the worse again ????


LOL. Glad you are feeling bit better. But dont overdue it, listen to your body.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, that should indeed be interesting to sit back and watch, either her daughter will go along blindly or resist at every turn. lol


Yes! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm wrapping presents and resting, coffee and back to work. I still have grocery shopping to do. Finished the mermaid blanket at last. Will post a photo after I decide whether to embellish or not.
> 
> Here is another photo Christmas wish from me to all of you from my family. You all mean a lot to me and my family all know of you.


Fantastic photos, thanks for sharing them. Merry Christmas. :sm11:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> thank you machriste....this sounds delish....I've never ignited anything with cognac....may set the kitchen on fire! Wonder if it would taste okay if I skipped that part?


Machriste, that really does sound good. I will have to try that on company for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm the opposite way to early I like to be organised and never late so I hustle everyone to hurry and then get glares when we are way to early
> 
> My oldest sister was the complete opposite if she says meet at 1 you could guarantee it would be 1.30
> Once she told me to meet her in a shopping centre at 12 noon by 12.30 still no sign of her so I went about my errands a little after 2pm I happened to pass by where we were to meet and there she was coming towards me apologising for being late ,she honestly thought I had waited over 2 hours for her to arrive :sm06:


Oh my, that really is extreme. I'm like you and DH was a little like her but thank goodness he has changed now. I always hated getting to the airport and almost missing the flight. Now he realizes it is better to be early and waiting than stuck in traffic or held up for some unforeseen reason and miss a flight, appointment, etc. sure makes my life less stressful.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to hear you have gotten such devastating news. What a wonderful gift of your time to her. You will not regret one minute. May she be in the positive side of the 50%. Healing wishes for her.


Re Ros and her sister..... ditto from me. Big hugs. Thinking of you.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have gremlins! I waited ages the first time I posted that photo and it didnt show, sorry it is now there TWICE ! :sm19:


I loved your photo..twice. They are so beautiful, cheered up my winter with its air temperature inversion. Outside all is a foggy, thick smoggy, stinky air. We are sure and truly into winter.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I loved your photo..twice. They are so beautiful, cheered up my winter with its air temperature inversion. Outside all is a foggy, thick smoggy, stinky air. We are sure and truly into winter.


I was imagining how beautiful it must be where you are. Never thought about air inversion. Hope that moves on soon so you can enjoy the surrounding beauty of your area.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I took a picture of something Matthew was drawing of his own creation. It is not a Christmas theme drawing but just Matthew creating something without anything to look at.


Wow, very good Matthew! He sure has a lot of talent. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, sorry you are so sick. The timing is really bad, although it is never good. Hoping you are soon better. Healing Wishes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Take 2......


How beautiful! Brightens my day. Thank you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished my first pair of felted slippers. I say first pair because I am definitely hooked on making them. I have a couple of other patterns to try too and most definitely will. I've attached pictures pre-felting and post felting. I have them stuffed with plastic bags while they dry to help shape them. Sent Hannah a text w/picture of them and she loved them. I see the small boo-boos I made but still love them. About to go start another pair!


They look fantastic Gwen! Great job. Love the colours. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: :sm02:
> 
> OMG. OMG. OMG
> 
> ...


I am so happy for you that you have a special Santa. It will be a much merrier Christmas for sure. How nice of you to share. I have never heard of capsicums, will have to look those up. Ok, if I understand it is the genus for various types of peppers.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: :sm02:
> 
> OMG. OMG. OMG
> 
> ...


Excellent! :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Martina, hoping you soon regain your strength but bravo on using the home delivery. What a great thing that is. So glad your sister can come by. Good to have company for sure.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I loved your photo..twice. They are so beautiful, cheered up my winter with its air temperature inversion. Outside all is a foggy, thick smoggy, stinky air. We are sure and truly into winter.


Ugh the air there sounds dreadful. Glad I cheered you up. {twice}. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Busy not with anything particular (well trying to finish off 3 things for Elizabeth by Sunday) so reading but won't comment as I have 20 pages so far to catch up on.


Know the feeling of trying to finish. Have confidence that you will. Isn't it fun to knit for the grandchildren. Good luck catching up. It will be a special Christmas for sure with Elizabeth to brighten everything.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am so happy for you that you have a special Santa. It will be a much merrier Christmas for sure. How nice of you to share. I have never heard of capsicums, will have to look those up. Ok, if I understand it is the genus for various types of peppers.


Yes, Red and Green capsicums or peppers. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> That is just stupid- it should be able tot be declared when you get paid. She also said it is 2/3 of your gross earning so that by the time you get tax taken out not very much left. Surely they should be encrouging people to get some work- what incentive is there here to work if you get almost as much for much less effort and know you will get it all in one fortnight instead of maybe very little sometimes?
> Y pay when the money is received
> So much for not commenting!


LOL, that one is hard not to comment on for sure. Ridiculous to have to pay on money not received yet. Easy enough for it to be declared in the year in which it is paid.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> My SIL talked me into going to the Casino this aft. I was not lucky but she sure was and treated me and her husband to dinner. I ate so much I could hardly waddle. Maybe it was the 2 Ceasars I had (lol)


The casinos have wonderful food for sure. Have actually been to one on the Canadian side and the American side. Good food both places. I never have luck either at those places other than having good food. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafras, have a wonderful time in Napa. Too bad you didn't get enough sleep though. Hope you are not too tired to enjoy yourself. Have a special time in a beautiful area. What is the weather like there?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Know the feeling of trying to finish. Have confidence that you will. Isn't it fun to knit for the grandchildren. Good luck catching up. It will be a special Christmas for sure with Elizabeth to brighten everything.


She will enjoy it I'm sure. No idea what it is about or anything. 
Tomorrow is her Mummies birthday so we are all going out to tea and then back to their place for cake.
Maryanne comes tomorrow for a few days over Christmas. She wanted to come today- but David and a friend have been painting the room she sleeps in. Hopefully in 24 hours we will have 3 rooms almost fully painted. And 2 of them will then be finished (mind you that is Elizabeth's room and David's study). But it is progress. And David has a couple of weeks of work now with plans to make some real progress.

And now I think I might head off to bed. So see you all tomorrow


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: :sm02:
> 
> OMG. OMG. OMG
> 
> ...


How very fortunate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Stupid internet keeps dropping off. Very annoying.
> 
> Anyway here is a photo I took today of one of my hydrangeas, I have a blue one also just waiting till the flowers open up better.
> 
> Oh good grief where did my photo go??


Glorious!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What an excellent and thoughtful gift and definitely a blessing for you Heather.


busyworkerbee said:


> :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: :sm02:
> 
> OMG. OMG. OMG
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it must be 100% wool and NOT superwash wool in order to felt. And they also were extremely easy. You would fly through them. I felted them in the washing machine on the lowest water setting, hottest water setting, and threw in a few towels to help with the agitation. Also put the slippers in a pillow case held closed with a hair tie so there wasn't fuzz all over the inside of the washer. The pattern was by Monique Rae, Women's Scuff Slipepers Felted Knit Pattern and it gives multiple sizes. Found it on Ravelry along with two different patterns for men by her.



Swedenme said:


> They are gorgeous Gwen . Were they hard to do and silly question but do you need 100% wool . Would love to try them sometime in 2017 . Think I'll put them on my to do list


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous hydrangeas. Did you know that to get the blue ones all you have to do is change the acidity of the soil. Here's a link that tells what/how to do it.

http://www.hydrangeashydrangeas.com/colorchange.html



sugarsugar said:


> Stupid internet keeps dropping off. Very annoying.
> 
> Anyway here is a photo I took today of one of my hydrangeas, I have a blue one also just waiting till the flowers open up better.
> 
> Oh good grief where did my photo go??


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not a problem at all...just gives us twice the beauty to enjoy!


sugarsugar said:


> I have gremlins! I waited ages the first time I posted that photo and it didnt show, sorry it is now there TWICE ! :sm19:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looking good.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am almost always early to get places.


Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my, that really is extreme. I'm like you and DH was a little like her but thank goodness he has changed now. I always hated getting to the airport and almost missing the flight. Now he realizes it is better to be early and waiting than stuck in traffic or held up for some unforeseen reason and miss a flight, appointment, etc. sure makes my life less stressful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Evening all, looking good Tami,
> Another masterpiece in the pipeline for Matthew.
> Lovely family Gwen
> Glad you're back home Sam, take care.
> ...


You are probably on your way by now, but wishing you a safe trip and Merry Christmas!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06:
> 
> LOL! Was reading to David, he said "heck yah!" lol, then changed to "but that's a bit extreme, I'd just tell them to roll down the window". lolol
> MEN!!!


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! But it's great that she treated you both with her winnings.


Sure was.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: :sm02:
> 
> OMG. OMG. OMG
> 
> ...


You have a wonderful friend. So good of you to pass some of it on. Hope you enjoy your Christmas.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Stupid internet keeps dropping off. Very annoying.
> 
> Anyway here is a photo I took today of one of my hydrangeas, I have a blue one also just waiting till the flowers open up better.
> 
> Oh good grief where did my photo go??


Beautiful!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have gremlins! I waited ages the first time I posted that photo and it didnt show, sorry it is now there TWICE ! :sm19:


That's okay. It's twice as beautiful!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm the opposite way to early I like to be organised and never late so I hustle everyone to hurry and then get glares when we are way to early
> 
> My oldest sister was the complete opposite if she says meet at 1 you could guarantee it would be 1.30
> Once she told me to meet her in a shopping centre at 12 noon by 12.30 still no sign of her so I went about my errands a little after 2pm I happened to pass by where we were to meet and there she was coming towards me apologising for being late ,she honestly thought I had waited over 2 hours for her to arrive :sm06:


I know a couple like that. They are never on time. I can always count on them to be late.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dalralene, lovely photos of your GKs
Melody, cute sweater
Gwen, great slippers, isn't felting fun!
I was reading last night & DH came to bed & shut off the light, reminded me I have to be out the door early so sorry if I forgot any important comments.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Does that mean yours are going to fall off unless you learn to walk like the younger generation who intentionally walk with their pants low?


Haha! No, I think they'll stay folded on the sewing table until I get some elastic! I'm not coordinated enough to walk like they do. :sm04:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wonderful drawing, slippers, and flowers (worth seeing twice!). 

And what a terrific gift of the food hamper.

We have rain this morning but don't expect the temperature to drop enough for snow. We may get a bit Christmas day but we'll see. Our dinner will be Christmas Eve so should not cause any trouble.

Safe travels to all on the roads and healing thoughts for all who need them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, love the hydrangeas, enjoyed seeing them twice as they are so pretty and one of my favorite flowers.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Georgie baby hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Georgie baby hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry.


Very nice, Mel.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I know a couple like that. They are never on time. I can always count on them to be late.


One of DH's brother & wife and later on their adult children are like that and we gave up waiting for them. If they missed dinner; oh well; same with present opening, etc. Didn't seem to bother them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Can't bear being late- am known to be very early, even for the doctor.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, love, love, love the slippers. We are so alike. I knitted a felt gift bag on trip yesterday! pattern from my book One Skein Wonders. Pattern had some errors and contacted Storey Publishing saying I couldn't find errata page.. They emailed me link to correction page which worked great. Great service.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, weather here to be in 50-60s in day and sunny except for rain on Friday. Gratefully slept 9 hours last night. Looking forward to getting to Yarns On First today.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can't bear being late- am known to be very early, even for the doctor.


Neither can I--I was taught that being on time shows that you respect the other person's time as well as your own.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hoping Fan and DH have a good trip south, it is a bit wet here.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cute hat, Melody!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can't bear being late- am known to be very early, even for the doctor.


Me too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Neither can I--I was taught that being on time shows that you respect the other person's time as well as your own.


We always lived out of town, so had to add travel time, too, pretty impossible to break the habit. I add two hours when going by public transport.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Safe travels, Fan.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me too!


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> They beg for them from others in similar circumstances, Liz. Usually from those who roll their own tubes. I'm told that you can get a carton's-worth of cigarettes for less than $10US, by regulars here at Elm. The theory is that you will share when I'm out and you have enough to share--even if it's your last one on you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Much more expensive here, $19/pack, I can't imagine how anyone can afford to smoke but it seems those that have the least are always the ones who smoke.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Shrimp Scampi Spaghetti
> 
> 1/4 c. Butter
> 1 1/2 # raw shrimp
> ...


Sounds really good. I wish DH could eat shellfish


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Exactly how I was raised.


Sorlenna said:


> Neither can I--I was taught that being on time shows that you respect the other person's time as well as your own.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: :sm02:
> 
> OMG. OMG. OMG
> 
> ...


That's great, Heather, what a good friend


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Much more expensive here, $19/pack, I can't imagine how anyone can afford to smoke but it seems those that have the least are always the ones who smoke.


Wow. That should give people incentive to quit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Stupid internet keeps dropping off. Very annoying.
> 
> Anyway here is a photo I took today of one of my hydrangeas, I have a blue one also just waiting till the flowers open up better.
> 
> Oh good grief where did my photo go??


Beautiful, wish I could grow them


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Some good news! DH ran into the other guy he had been working with and mentioned to him that he was really shocked and hurt at being let go by their boss. Well this morning he got a call from "the boss" and when the guy asked him how he was doing DH said "well, unemployed". The "boss" apologized and said he didn't mean for DH to take it that he had been let go. He said he knew DH did not enjoy painting and since the job was almost done that he wouldn't ask DH to do the painting BUT that he certainly didn't mean he was fired/laid off. DH said that he didn't like painting but that he was good at it. Anyway, long story short "boss" told DH that he had other jobs lined up and certainly wanted DH to continue with him and again apologized that he had not worded it better and hoped DH would still work for him. DH said sure and after he hung up said it made him feel much better about the situation knowing it was just poor communication. Still has no work for a little bit but DH said he could now actually enjoy having some time off knowing that in the near future he will be back to full time employment. Thank you Lord! I got to hear the entire conversation as DH had his phone on speaker and his boss truly sounded contrite over the misunderstanding. Again, thank you Lord! I thought it was really good that DH had spoken up to the co-worker and that the boss then apologized for his not wording things better. I know it sure made DH feel better. Thanks to all for keeping us in prayer over this situation.

Off to take a nap...TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Some good news! DH ran into the other guy he had been working with and mentioned to him that he was really shocked and hurt at being let go by their boss. Well this morning he got a call from "the boss" and when the guy asked him how he was doing DH said "well, unemployed". The "boss" apologized and said he didn't mean for DH to take it that he had been let go. He said he knew DH did not enjoy painting and since the job was almost done that he wouldn't ask DH to do the painting BUT that he certainly didn't mean he was fired/laid off. DH said that he didn't like painting but that he was good at it. Anyway, long story short "boss" told DH that he had other jobs lined up and certainly wanted DH to continue with him and again apologized that he had not worded it better and hoped DH would still work for him. DH said sure and after he hung up said it made him feel much better about the situation knowing it was just poor communication. Still has no work for a little bit but DH said he could now actually enjoy having some time off knowing that in the near future he will be back to full time employment. Thank you Lord! I got to hear the entire conversation as DH had his phone on speaker and his boss truly sounded contrite over the misunderstanding. Again, thank you Lord! I thought it was really good that DH had spoken up to the co-worker and that the boss then apologized for his not wording things better. I know it sure made DH feel better. Thanks to all for keeping us in prayer over this situation.
> 
> Off to take a nap...TTYL


Indeed it is good news- hope you are enjoying your nap!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> How sad and beautiful and full of love and hope all at the same time. Prayers and good wishes to all the family.


And from me too. What a strong lady she is.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm stopping by to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a happy New Year. I know it can be difficult for some people dealing with loss, health problems etc. sending lots of love to all. ????????????
> I'm sorry I haven't been around much. We've just had news that my sister Deb has ovarian cancer and its large. The surgeon has decided on chemo first to try and shrink it, then surgery and then more chemo. Deb had her 1st chemo session last Tuesday. I asked her if she would like me to keep her company for her chemo sessions and she said yes. The first session was over 3 hours. The surgeon has said she has 50/50 chance of survival. ????????


Sorry to hear of your sisters' cancer. She has some hard work ahead but hopefully with your support she will overcome this awful illness. Healing thoughts and hugs to her and for you too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: :sm02:
> 
> OMG. OMG. OMG
> 
> ...


That's wonderful! What a wonderfully thoughtful thing to gift you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Stupid internet keeps dropping off. Very annoying.
> 
> Anyway here is a photo I took today of one of my hydrangeas, I have a blue one also just waiting till the flowers open up better.
> 
> Oh good grief where did my photo go??


Those are so pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm the opposite way to early I like to be organised and never late so I hustle everyone to hurry and then get glares when we are way to early
> 
> My oldest sister was the complete opposite if she says meet at 1 you could guarantee it would be 1.30
> Once she told me to meet her in a shopping centre at 12 noon by 12.30 still no sign of her so I went about my errands a little after 2pm I happened to pass by where we were to meet and there she was coming towards me apologising for being late ,she honestly thought I had waited over 2 hours for her to arrive :sm06:


I'm always early to meet people and appointments, it's only on vacation that I have a hard time getting out of the house, all the little last minute things that need done that David doesn't take into consideration when planning to leave at 4:am, like cat boxes, and getting last minute trash out of the house from morning breakfast before leaving... lol Aside from the 4am being way too early for me, since I can never sleep the night before.

Oh wow, I wouldn't have waited either, silly sister. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Some good news! DH ran into the other guy he had been working with and mentioned to him that he was really shocked and hurt at being let go by their boss. Well this morning he got a call from "the boss" and when the guy asked him how he was doing DH said "well, unemployed". The "boss" apologized and said he didn't mean for DH to take it that he had been let go. He said he knew DH did not enjoy painting and since the job was almost done that he wouldn't ask DH to do the painting BUT that he certainly didn't mean he was fired/laid off. DH said that he didn't like painting but that he was good at it. Anyway, long story short "boss" told DH that he had other jobs lined up and certainly wanted DH to continue with him and again apologized that he had not worded it better and hoped DH would still work for him. DH said sure and after he hung up said it made him feel much better about the situation knowing it was just poor communication. Still has no work for a little bit but DH said he could now actually enjoy having some time off knowing that in the near future he will be back to full time employment. Thank you Lord! I got to hear the entire conversation as DH had his phone on speaker and his boss truly sounded contrite over the misunderstanding. Again, thank you Lord! I thought it was really good that DH had spoken up to the co-worker and that the boss then apologized for his not wording things better. I know it sure made DH feel better. Thanks to all for keeping us in prayer over this situation.
> 
> Off to take a nap...TTYL


I'm glad it was a misunderstanding & you DH will be back to work soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm also usually early for appointments, seems just rude to make people wait

Mary hope you & your sister have a nice Christmas & you can finally kick the "nasty bug"

Liz, how nice to get a great supper from your SIL, we've heard the casino in North Battleford has great food but have never been in it. 

I had a doctors appointment at 9 this morning, I'm back to the old BP Jed's & feeling well on them so will stay with that.
I had a bit of a visit with my old coworkers in the lab & took them & my doctor a plate of Christmas goodies 
I came home & made a batch of mincemeat tarts &now think I will lay down fir a while. Not usual for me but for some reason I feel totally beat today. My shoulder has been giving grief lately, I picked GD out if the tub a few nights ago without thinking & then cleaned the church & hall a couple of days later & think that's what the problem is.
I've been knitting a baby gift for my friends new GD, got the sweater done in that plush snowflake yarn, I couldn't find a patter for a hat so just cast on what I thought should be right but it's way to big so need to frog & start again as I don't have enough yarn to complete this one & still do knew the right size ???? I. Hope I can whip up the hat tonight as I'd like to drop it off to my friend tomorrow as the daughter will be home for Christmas


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, love, love, love the slippers. We are so alike. I knitted a felt gift bag on trip yesterday! pattern from my book One Skein Wonders. Pattern had some errors and contacted Storey Publishing saying I couldn't find errata page.. They emailed me link to correction page which worked great. Great service.


I love the that book, I've done a lot of patterns out of it, I need to just buy a copy, keep borrowing it from the library. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Some good news! DH ran into the other guy he had been working with and mentioned to him that he was really shocked and hurt at being let go by their boss. Well this morning he got a call from "the boss" and when the guy asked him how he was doing DH said "well, unemployed". The "boss" apologized and said he didn't mean for DH to take it that he had been let go. He said he knew DH did not enjoy painting and since the job was almost done that he wouldn't ask DH to do the painting BUT that he certainly didn't mean he was fired/laid off. DH said that he didn't like painting but that he was good at it. Anyway, long story short "boss" told DH that he had other jobs lined up and certainly wanted DH to continue with him and again apologized that he had not worded it better and hoped DH would still work for him. DH said sure and after he hung up said it made him feel much better about the situation knowing it was just poor communication. Still has no work for a little bit but DH said he could now actually enjoy having some time off knowing that in the near future he will be back to full time employment. Thank you Lord! I got to hear the entire conversation as DH had his phone on speaker and his boss truly sounded contrite over the misunderstanding. Again, thank you Lord! I thought it was really good that DH had spoken up to the co-worker and that the boss then apologized for his not wording things better. I know it sure made DH feel better. Thanks to all for keeping us in prayer over this situation.
> 
> Off to take a nap...TTYL


That's fabulous Gwen!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS!! That is a big relief for you both, I know.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Some good news! DH ran into the other guy he had been working with and mentioned to him that he was really shocked and hurt at being let go by their boss. Well this morning he got a call from "the boss" and when the guy asked him how he was doing DH said "well, unemployed". The "boss" apologized and said he didn't mean for DH to take it that he had been let go. He said he knew DH did not enjoy painting and since the job was almost done that he wouldn't ask DH to do the painting BUT that he certainly didn't mean he was fired/laid off. DH said that he didn't like painting but that he was good at it. Anyway, long story short "boss" told DH that he had other jobs lined up and certainly wanted DH to continue with him and again apologized that he had not worded it better and hoped DH would still work for him. DH said sure and after he hung up said it made him feel much better about the situation knowing it was just poor communication. Still has no work for a little bit but DH said he could now actually enjoy having some time off knowing that in the near future he will be back to full time employment. Thank you Lord! I got to hear the entire conversation as DH had his phone on speaker and his boss truly sounded contrite over the misunderstanding. Again, thank you Lord! I thought it was really good that DH had spoken up to the co-worker and that the boss then apologized for his not wording things better. I know it sure made DH feel better. Thanks to all for keeping us in prayer over this situation.
> 
> Off to take a nap...TTYL


That is great news Gwen , so glad it was just a misunderstanding , must be a great relief


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Some good news! DH ran into the other guy he had been working with and mentioned to him that he was really shocked and hurt at being let go by their boss. Well this morning he got a call from "the boss" and when the guy asked him how he was doing DH said "well, unemployed". The "boss" apologized and said he didn't mean for DH to take it that he had been let go. He said he knew DH did not enjoy painting and since the job was almost done that he wouldn't ask DH to do the painting BUT that he certainly didn't mean he was fired/laid off. DH said that he didn't like painting but that he was good at it. Anyway, long story short "boss" told DH that he had other jobs lined up and certainly wanted DH to continue with him and again apologized that he had not worded it better and hoped DH would still work for him. DH said sure and after he hung up said it made him feel much better about the situation knowing it was just poor communication. Still has no work for a little bit but DH said he could now actually enjoy having some time off knowing that in the near future he will be back to full time employment. Thank you Lord! I got to hear the entire conversation as DH had his phone on speaker and his boss truly sounded contrite over the misunderstanding. Again, thank you Lord! I thought it was really good that DH had spoken up to the co-worker and that the boss then apologized for his not wording things better. I know it sure made DH feel better. Thanks to all for keeping us in prayer over this situation.
> 
> Off to take a nap...TTYL


Great news. Now you can really enjoy your Christmas.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Happy to hear Gwen's great news! And loved the felted slippers too.

Quiet day here! Need to decide what to knit next as housework is rather boring today.

Wishing everyone a good day!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Georgie baby hat by Marianna Mel on Ravelry.


So soft and pretty color too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, weather here to be in 50-60s in day and sunny except for rain on Friday. Gratefully slept 9 hours last night. Looking forward to getting to Yarns On First today.


That sounds like great fun, nice weather and yarn. Perfect. Hopefully not too wet though with the rain. Probably needed. So,glad,you got some much needed sleep.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping Fan and DH have a good trip south, it is a bit wet here.


Oh yes, I wish that for them too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Exactly how I was raised.


One time I was a minute late and mom grounded me for a week. I'm always early. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Some good news! DH ran into the other guy he had been working with and mentioned to him that he was really shocked and hurt at being let go by their boss. Well this morning he got a call from "the boss" and when the guy asked him how he was doing DH said "well, unemployed". The "boss" apologized and said he didn't mean for DH to take it that he had been let go. He said he knew DH did not enjoy painting and since the job was almost done that he wouldn't ask DH to do the painting BUT that he certainly didn't mean he was fired/laid off. DH said that he didn't like painting but that he was good at it. Anyway, long story short "boss" told DH that he had other jobs lined up and certainly wanted DH to continue with him and again apologized that he had not worded it better and hoped DH would still work for him. DH said sure and after he hung up said it made him feel much better about the situation knowing it was just poor communication. Still has no work for a little bit but DH said he could now actually enjoy having some time off knowing that in the near future he will be back to full time employment. Thank you Lord! I got to hear the entire conversation as DH had his phone on speaker and his boss truly sounded contrite over the misunderstanding. Again, thank you Lord! I thought it was really good that DH had spoken up to the co-worker and that the boss then apologized for his not wording things better. I know it sure made DH feel better. Thanks to all for keeping us in prayer over this situation.
> 
> Off to take a nap...TTYL


That is so wonderful to hear.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm also usually early for appointments, seems just rude to make people wait
> 
> Mary hope you & your sister have a nice Christmas & you can finally kick the "nasty bug"
> 
> ...


You accomplished a lot before you gave in. Hope you soon get your mojo back. Have fun with your friend and good luck with the hat.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I've been up since 5am so time for a nap. Had my diet appointment and have lost 35 lbs. with them and 9 on my own, soma total of 44 lbs. now. A little over a year working on this and probably another year to go. Compared photo today with photo a year ago and it is rather startling. Still a Lot to work on but I'm going the right direction. YAY

Here is the mermaid blanket. I still need to sew the fake jewels on. DGD may think they are real. Hope you like it. Also, I got these toy owls to decorate one package for each of them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well i've been up for a while and beginning to think nap. lol i've been pretty fuzzy headed this week - it will eventually go away - just bothersome. i was playing solitaire and it was taking me twice as long to play a game. 

i am feeling much better - my breathing seems to have settled down and i am not running out of air when i get up and walk. that is always a good sign.

the sun is shinning and the snow is melting - to be in the 40's and rain on Christmas day - that doesn't seem quite right does it? 

hope everyone has everything done for the big day and can not sit and relax for a little. 

thank you for all the prayers and good thoughts - they were much appreciated. i had excellent care at Witham - a doctor i tried to convince to move to defiance. lol we need a good lung doctor here. 

more later. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> well i've been up for a while and beginning to think nap. lol i've been pretty fuzzy headed this week - it will eventually go away - just bothersome. i was playing solitaire and it was taking me twice as long to play a game.
> 
> i am feeling much better - my breathing seems to have settled down and i am not running out of air when i get up and walk. that is always a good sign.
> 
> ...


So glad you had good care. Wish he was in Defiance for your sake. Would you be able to go there? Is it an hour or more?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, did you get this bug or was it just the traveling? Hope the head clears up for thinking. Lots,of rest and oxygen should help. Know you are loved and cared about by all KTP.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, so happy with Brantley's news.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Glad to hear that Sam is out of hospital and at home. Get lots of rest, Sam. Too bad about missing the wedding, though. 

Had a lot of pages to catch up on so I'll just be general in my comments. Know that while reading I sent up prayers, good wishes, rapid healing and happy thoughts. Most of the comments were ones that I would have made..

Hope everyone who is dealing with health problems begin to see improvements. Loved all the pics posted. Flowers are always welcome. Great projects being done. Yummy food recipes. Congratulations on the education milestones achieved. 

Mel, my heart goes out to you. Been there. Keep your chin and spirits up. My DM got a text from my oldest brother that wasn't very nice. Blames her and his upbringing for all his ills. He's an egotist and can't see how his actions affect others or himself. Not very nice in itself but especially at this time of year. Unfortunately there are several such people in my family like this. The rest of us just carry on and try not to let the drama affect us too much. Hugs to you and GGe and kudos to him for his successes in karate. 

I'm at home for the holidays. All Christmas presents have been delivered or sent. Just waiting on my DGS, Quin, to be here on Saturday. His next stop is Alaska. 

I've gotten a scarf, washcloth and potholder and a hat done. My DD1 sent me two texts with the messy bun hat and the ponytail hat. After talking to her yesterday, she wants the ponytail hat. Luckily I had leftover yarn from her shawl so made her a hat. Hopefully it will fit her. Need to find a button for it. The scarf went to a 9 yo "niece" for her birthday.  DD2 pulled most of my yarn out of the closet for me to go through. Need to get busy on that. 

Have gotten two boxes from Yarnbox. The first had recycled cashmere in charcoal and the second has two hanks of a blend of merino, alpaca and milk fiber. Haven't been able to access the patterns yet. Hopefully soon as I want to work with the cashmere. 

Thanks to all for the Christmas cards and the messages in them. So far, they are the only ones I have received. 

Off to get some organizing done. 

Take care and Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays. 

Kathy's


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I know a couple like that. They are never on time. I can always count on them to be late.


I have a friend like that- only time I knew her early was her wedding when she was meant to be late. We had to drive round the block a few times!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

3:50pm here and I am checking in. 

Thank you kehinkle ☺❤

Gwen that is better then good new, it's fantastic news????

Got the rest of the gifts wrapped up today. Thank goodness that's done. Really meant to get baking started but didn't get it done. I feel drained. I must get it done tonight after Karate Christmas party or tomorrow. Also would like to yet a gift for Warden as it is his first Christmas.

So I am hoping/thinking Gage should get his belt tonight????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Some good news! DH ran into the other guy he had been working with and mentioned to him that he was really shocked and hurt at being let go by their boss. Well this morning he got a call from "the boss" and when the guy asked him how he was doing DH said "well, unemployed". The "boss" apologized and said he didn't mean for DH to take it that he had been let go. He said he knew DH did not enjoy painting and since the job was almost done that he wouldn't ask DH to do the painting BUT that he certainly didn't mean he was fired/laid off. DH said that he didn't like painting but that he was good at it. Anyway, long story short "boss" told DH that he had other jobs lined up and certainly wanted DH to continue with him and again apologized that he had not worded it better and hoped DH would still work for him. DH said sure and after he hung up said it made him feel much better about the situation knowing it was just poor communication. Still has no work for a little bit but DH said he could now actually enjoy having some time off knowing that in the near future he will be back to full time employment. Thank you Lord! I got to hear the entire conversation as DH had his phone on speaker and his boss truly sounded contrite over the misunderstanding. Again, thank you Lord! I thought it was really good that DH had spoken up to the co-worker and that the boss then apologized for his not wording things better. I know it sure made DH feel better. Thanks to all for keeping us in prayer over this situation.
> 
> Off to take a nap...TTYL


What a relief that is for Brantley. Like he said he can enjoy the break now. And he knows he is appreciated as well. Good of the boss to ring and let him know what had happened as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> well i've been up for a while and beginning to think nap. lol i've been pretty fuzzy headed this week - it will eventually go away - just bothersome. i was playing solitaire and it was taking me twice as long to play a game.
> 
> i am feeling much better - my breathing seems to have settled down and i am not running out of air when i get up and walk. that is always a good sign.
> 
> ...


Your Christmas forecast sounds like ours- 40s and wet! But hot versus cold 40! However our Boxing Day temperature has dropped from 40 to 29. Mind you if is also wet so we may have a few nasty days of high humidity (well for us. The advantage of our weather is generally we don't get a lot of humidity and a hot dry heat is so much better than high humidity)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:



> Hi all,
> 
> Glad to hear that Sam is out of hospital and at home. Get lots of rest, Sam. Too bad about missing the wedding, though.
> 
> ...


That looks a much more practical pony-tail hat than the others. The others would be much easier to knit but don't most people have the pony-tail down lower? I have thought that if I did one I would want the hole lower.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> That is just stupid- it should be able tot be declared when you get paid. She also said it is 2/3 of your gross earning so that by the time you get tax taken out not very much left. Surely they should be encrouging people to get some work- what incentive is there here to work if you get almost as much for much less effort and know you will get it all in one fortnight instead of maybe very little sometimes?
> 
> So much for not commenting!


And you have just identified the main cause of inaccurate reporting. Many people report once they have pay, not before, for that reason. The gov has tried to address this with working credits, but that goes so fast, and if employer delays for any reason, no money as gov takes as though you have already received.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am so happy for you that you have a special Santa. It will be a much merrier Christmas for sure. How nice of you to share. I have never heard of capsicums, will have to look those up.  Ok, if I understand it is the genus for various types of peppers.


Called sweet peppers in US, I think


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just saw on Facebook that Adelaide is forecast to have the hottest temperature of any capital city in the world for Christmas Day. I guess if it's going to be really hot we may as well have some sort of satisfaction from it!


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi my dear friends I know it's been a long time and I've missed everyone and what has been going on. I'm now to the point where I can sew some feathering stitches on the quilt. I don't really know what I'm doing. I took a template and traced it. I will take some pictures when I'm finished. I keep emailing my daughter and granddaughters but I received no answer. I hope some day I will get an answer. I'm still at a lose as to what went so wrong. I wanted to stay home one Christmas and I was shunned. I do get an answer from my son in-law but I can't ask any questions about as to when I'll be able to see the girls. But I have to put it in Gods hands. Still having a lot of back and leg issues. But this year DH put the tree up and we were able to put some decorations up. Hubby isn't into it so there isn't much on the way of ornaments but that's fine. DH is so funny he bought the projection star lights that are advertised on TV and he said Bada bing Bada Boom the outside is decorated. I'm fine with that too because I don't want him on a ladder he could fall and we would both be messed up. We of course won't see our Grandsons that are in town. If anyone of you know the story of our wacky daughter in-law. That is what will happen until our son gets leave in late Jan. 

Well, My older grandson Johnathan broke his foot. I found out when I was messaging Chantel on Facebook. I asked her to have him call me but she wouldn't answer then I asked her when it would be a good time to call, she wouldn't answer. Well....Dh and I were out the next day and I told David lets drop him and check up on him. You should have seen her, the look was like a deer in the head lights. She let us in and I kept a straight looking face but they live like hoarders. There was just enough room to barely walk through. The kitchen table has 3 feet of junk piled up, aquarium, sofa you name it. David thinks Johnathan fell in the house but our son Tim said"no", He believed Johnathan. Tim is in Conn. The boys can be taken away so fast. If we did that we would no only lose our Grandsons but our son. My hubby said to Chantel "Thank You for opening the door and not pretending our not home". She said " I wouldn't do that, my car is out there". David told her" I don't know what your car looks like it's been so long since we seen it". Johnathan treats us like no one special ( because of her) thank goodness Daniel was really loving. She doesn't have any influence over him since he is autistic. Chantel isn't happy unless she causes problems she doesn't get along with her family. If I don't get back to you ,Merry Christmas and a Happy Healthy New Year.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Time to do some stuff then head to craft group.

Beautiful pics of projects, flowers and Matthew's drawings. Great news for Brantley, pity about bad communication.

Prayers, energy and hugs to all not in fantastic health, hope you re over enough to enjoy family time.

Energy and hugs to all the more seriously ill. Hope all our thoughts help you in your battles.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cindy for me housework is always boring! LOL!



cindygecko said:


> Happy to hear Gwen's great news! And loved the felted slippers too.
> 
> Quiet day here! Need to decide what to knit next as housework is rather boring today.
> 
> Wishing everyone a good day!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Take 2......


Beautiful Cathy . I have a pink one and a blue one too both flower beautifully but a white one I have is just getting smaller each year


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the jewels on the mermaid blankets! Never even thought of adding something like that. Maybe if I had DGDs would have had a better reaction. Just love them! Will the jewels be washable or removeable for when needing washing? Great idea.

Good deal on the adorable owls too.

You are becoming a mere shadow of yourself with the weight loss. Have always thought you simply beautiful and if this makes you feel better than great.


Cashmeregma said:


> I've been up since 5am so time for a nap. Had my diet appointment and have lost 35 lbs. with them and 9 on my own, soma total of 44 lbs. now. A little over a year working on this and probably another year to go. Compared photo today with photo a year ago and it is rather startling. Still a Lot to work on but I'm going the right direction. YAY
> 
> Here is the mermaid blanket. I still need to sew the fake jewels on. DGD may think they are real. Hope you like it. Also, I got these toy owls to decorate one package for each of them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Our Christmas day forecast is for 69 and sunny. Crazy weather for sure. Today it currently is 63 at 5 pm; quite warm.



darowil said:


> Your Christmas forecast sounds like ours- 40s and wet! But hot versus cold 40! However our Boxing Day temperature has dropped from 40 to 29. Mind you if is also wet so we may have a few nasty days of high humidity (well for us. The advantage of our weather is generally we don't get a lot of humidity and a hot dry heat is so much better than high humidity)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me re: your pony tail hat. Did you find a pattern like that or is it your own manipulation? I too wear lower pony tails and would love to make one like that. Any tips/guidance/directions would be appreciated.



darowil said:


> That looks a much more practical pony-tail hat than the others. The others would be much easier to knit but don't most people have the pony-tail down lower? I have thought that if I did one I would want the hole lower.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been up since 5am so time for a nap. Had my diet appointment and have lost 35 lbs. with them and 9 on my own, soma total of 44 lbs. now. A little over a year working on this and probably another year to go. Compared photo today with photo a year ago and it is rather startling. Still a Lot to work on but I'm going the right direction. YAY
> 
> Here is the mermaid blanket. I still need to sew the fake jewels on. DGD may think they are real. Hope you like it. Also, I got these toy owls to decorate one package for each of them.


Congratulations on the weight loss, wow
The mermaid blanket looks great
Love the little owls


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome back Sharon. Glad you are back. Sorry about the grandkids (I did remember about DIL) and know you will look forward to Jan. when you son is in town so you can see them. Hope you will find some joy in Christmas still. I'd love to see the light your DH put up. The only outdoor decorations I now do is the wreath on the door. We used to do all sorts of things...made a manger scene one year and icicle lights other years. Prefer the simple now. Merry Christmas and prayers for a joyous Christmas.



Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi my dear friends I know it's been a long time and I've missed everyone and what has been going on. I'm now to the point where I can sew some feathering stitches on the quilt. I don't really know what I'm doing. I took a template and traced it. I will take some pictures when I'm finished. I keep emailing my daughter and granddaughters but I received no answer. I hope some day I will get an answer. I'm still at a lose as to what went so wrong. I wanted to stay home one Christmas and I was shunned. I do get an answer from my son in-law but I can't ask any questions about as to when I'll be able to see the girls. But I have to put it in Gods hands. Still having a lot of back and leg issues. But this year DH put the tree up and we were able to put some decorations up. Hubby isn't into it so there isn't much on the way of ornaments but that's fine. DH is so funny he bought the projection star lights that are advertised on TV and he said Bada bing Bada Boom the outside is decorated. I'm fine with that too because I don't want him on a ladder he could fall and we would both be messed up. We of course won't see our Grandsons that are in town. If anyone of you know the story of our wacky daughter in-law. That is what will happen until our son gets leave in late Jan.
> 
> Well, My older grandson Johnathan broke his foot. I found out when I was messaging Chantel on Facebook. I asked her to have him call me but she wouldn't answer then I asked her when it would be a good time to call, she wouldn't answer. Well....Dh and I were out the next day and I told David lets drop him and check up on him. You should have seen her, the look was like a deer in the head lights. She let us in and I kept a straight looking face but they live like hoarders. There was just enough room to barely walk through. The kitchen table has 3 feet of junk piled up, aquarium, sofa you name it. David thinks Johnathan fell in the house but our son Tim said"no", He believed Johnathan. Tim is in Conn. The boys can be taken away so fast. If we did that we would no only lose our Grandsons but our son. My hubby said to Chantel "Thank You for opening the door and not pretending our not home". She said " I wouldn't do that, my car is out there". David told her" I don't know what your car looks like it's been so long since we seen it". Johnathan treats us like no one special ( because of her) thank goodness Daniel was really loving. She doesn't have any influence over him since he is autistic. Chantel isn't happy unless she causes problems she doesn't get along with her family. If I don't get back to you ,Merry Christmas and a Happy Healthy New Year.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sharon, I'm glad you got to see your GKs & are looking forward to a visit with your son.
Ive seen the outdoor light on TV, it looks nice. Hope you have a Merry Christmas


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been up since 5am so time for a nap. Had my diet appointment and have lost 35 lbs. with them and 9 on my own, soma total of 44 lbs. now. A little over a year working on this and probably another year to go. Compared photo today with photo a year ago and it is rather startling. Still a Lot to work on but I'm going the right direction. YAY
> 
> Here is the mermaid blanket. I still need to sew the fake jewels on. DGD may think they are real. Hope you like it. Also, I got these toy owls to decorate one package for each of them.


I love the colours of the mermaid tail!

Such welcome results of the diet- haven't got that good yet, but I am using the exercycle.

The owls look great.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi my dear friends I know it's been a long time and I've missed everyone and what has been going on. I'm now to the point where I can sew some feathering stitches on the quilt. I don't really know what I'm doing. I took a template and traced it. I will take some pictures when I'm finished. I keep emailing my daughter and granddaughters but I received no answer. I hope some day I will get an answer. I'm still at a lose as to what went so wrong. I wanted to stay home one Christmas and I was shunned. I do get an answer from my son in-law but I can't ask any questions about as to when I'll be able to see the girls. But I have to put it in Gods hands. Still having a lot of back and leg issues. But this year DH put the tree up and we were able to put some decorations up. Hubby isn't into it so there isn't much on the way of ornaments but that's fine. DH is so funny he bought the projection star lights that are advertised on TV and he said Bada bing Bada Boom the outside is decorated. I'm fine with that too because I don't want him on a ladder he could fall and we would both be messed up. We of course won't see our Grandsons that are in town. If anyone of you know the story of our wacky daughter in-law. That is what will happen until our son gets leave in late Jan.
> 
> Well, My older grandson Johnathan broke his foot. I found out when I was messaging Chantel on Facebook. I asked her to have him call me but she wouldn't answer then I asked her when it would be a good time to call, she wouldn't answer. Well....Dh and I were out the next day and I told David lets drop him and check up on him. You should have seen her, the look was like a deer in the head lights. She let us in and I kept a straight looking face but they live like hoarders. There was just enough room to barely walk through. The kitchen table has 3 feet of junk piled up, aquarium, sofa you name it. David thinks Johnathan fell in the house but our son Tim said"no", He believed Johnathan. Tim is in Conn. The boys can be taken away so fast. If we did that we would no only lose our Grandsons but our son. My hubby said to Chantel "Thank You for opening the door and not pretending our not home". She said " I wouldn't do that, my car is out there". David told her" I don't know what your car looks like it's been so long since we seen it". Johnathan treats us like no one special ( because of her) thank goodness Daniel was really loving. She doesn't have any influence over him since he is autistic. Chantel isn't happy unless she causes problems she doesn't get along with her family. If I don't get back to you ,Merry Christmas and a Happy Healthy New Year.


Welcome back Sharon. Hop eyou can have a lovley Christmas despite all the family hassels.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Daralene i don't think I said well done on the weight loss. That really is a great effort.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Welcome back Sharon. Hop eyou can have a lovley Christmas despite all the family hassels.


From me, too!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: :sm02:
> 
> OMG. OMG. OMG
> 
> ...


What a wonderful surprise and gift Heather enjoy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Our Christmas day forecast is for 69 and sunny. Crazy weather for sure. Today it currently is 63 at 5 pm; quite warm.


We are under a severe weather warning starting from tomorrow as storm Barbara is heading right our Way, I think Kate will have it worse than us but we are expecting gale force winds of between 60 and 80 mph along with rain, sleet and snow so fingers crossed there is no structural damage


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just been watching our weather forecast for the next few days. Looks like the west coast of Scotland is going to get the worst of the storm heading our way, forecast to hit tomorrow. Stay safe and warm Kate, hope it doesn't turn out to be as bad as forecast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We are under a severe weather warning starting from tomorrow as storm Barbara is heading right our Way, I think Kate will have it worse than us but we are expecting gale force winds of between 60 and 80 mph along with rain, sleet and snow so fingers crossed there is no structural damage


I wonder if it is Barbara that is affecting the Welsh coast- I know their outlook is not great- 45 mph winds on Christmas Day.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We are under a severe weather warning starting from tomorrow as storm Barbara is heading right our Way, I think Kate will have it worse than us but we are expecting gale force winds of between 60 and 80 mph along with rain, sleet and snow so fingers crossed there is no structural damage


You stay safe too Sonja. Don't think we will get more than a bit of rain down here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been up since 5am so time for a nap. Had my diet appointment and have lost 35 lbs. with them and 9 on my own, soma total of 44 lbs. now. A little over a year working on this and probably another year to go. Compared photo today with photo a year ago and it is rather startling. Still a Lot to work on but I'm going the right direction. YAY
> 
> Here is the mermaid blanket. I still need to sew the fake jewels on. DGD may think they are real. Hope you like it. Also, I got these toy owls to decorate one package for each of them.


Great news about the weight loss Daralene well done 
I love your mermaid tail and the jewels are a great finishing touch


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Thank you for welcoming back. I'm going to pray for all that are facing extreme weather. We are warmer but raining for the last couple of days nothing compared to what is going on with others. Take care my friends.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just been watching our weather forecast for the next few days. Looks like the west coast of Scotland is going to get the worst of the storm heading our way, forecast to hit tomorrow. Stay safe and warm Kate, hope it doesn't turn out to be as bad as forecast.


Thanks Sonja and Angela, we are forecast to get some wild weather tomorrow. I'm supposed to be going over the hill to my niece's to deliver Christmas presents, but if it's that bad I can leave it until Saturday.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> well i've been up for a while and beginning to think nap. lol i've been pretty fuzzy headed this week - it will eventually go away - just bothersome. i was playing solitaire and it was taking me twice as long to play a game.
> 
> i am feeling much better - my breathing seems to have settled down and i am not running out of air when i get up and walk. that is always a good sign.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you are feeling much better Sam hope you are able to enjoy Christmas with your family 
Went shopping with youngest son today and he's taking over the kitchen tomorrow. The way I see it this could 1 of 3 different ways 
We could have a delicious glazed ham , a visit from the fire brigade or dodgy stomachs 
Interesting times ahead ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> That looks a much more practical pony-tail hat than the others. The others would be much easier to knit but don't most people have the pony-tail down lower? I have thought that if I did one I would want the hole lower.


All the young girls here wear there hair up on top of their heads in a messy bun style . It's weird to see as every girl has the exact same hairstyle so these messy bun hats are perfect for them


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sam please take it easy , the last thing you need is another trip to the spa.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cindygecko said:


> Happy to hear Gwen's great news! And loved the felted slippers too.
> 
> Quiet day here! Need to decide what to knit next as housework is rather boring today.
> 
> Wishing everyone a good day!


Housework is definitely boring I would much prefer to knit . I wanted to knit some animal mittens but couldn't find the patterns so I started a coffee shop wrap (shawl) yesterday, today I decided to sort my bookmarks out and the first thing I see is all my animal mittens patterns ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Some good news! DH ran into the other guy he had been working with and mentioned to him that he was really shocked and hurt at being let go by their boss. Well this morning he got a call from "the boss" and when the guy asked him how he was doing DH said "well, unemployed". The "boss" apologized and said he didn't mean for DH to take it that he had been let go. He said he knew DH did not enjoy painting and since the job was almost done that he wouldn't ask DH to do the painting BUT that he certainly didn't mean he was fired/laid off. DH said that he didn't like painting but that he was good at it. Anyway, long story short "boss" told DH that he had other jobs lined up and certainly wanted DH to continue with him and again apologized that he had not worded it better and hoped DH would still work for him. DH said sure and after he hung up said it made him feel much better about the situation knowing it was just poor communication. Still has no work for a little bit but DH said he could now actually enjoy having some time off knowing that in the near future he will be back to full time employment. Thank you Lord! I got to hear the entire conversation as DH had his phone on speaker and his boss truly sounded contrite over the misunderstanding. Again, thank you Lord! I thought it was really good that DH had spoken up to the co-worker and that the boss then apologized for his not wording things better. I know it sure made DH feel better. Thanks to all for keeping us in prayer over this situation.
> 
> Off to take a nap...TTYL


I'm so glad it was a misunderstanding and that Brantley will have a job to go back to. Big relief, I'm sure.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm also usually early for appointments, seems just rude to make people wait
> 
> Mary hope you & your sister have a nice Christmas & you can finally kick the "nasty bug"
> 
> ...


I'm not surprised you're feeling beat after all you've been through. You deserve a rest.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been up since 5am so time for a nap. Had my diet appointment and have lost 35 lbs. with them and 9 on my own, soma total of 44 lbs. now. A little over a year working on this and probably another year to go. Compared photo today with photo a year ago and it is rather startling. Still a Lot to work on but I'm going the right direction. YAY
> 
> Here is the mermaid blanket. I still need to sew the fake jewels on. DGD may think they are real. Hope you like it. Also, I got these toy owls to decorate one package for each of them.


Congratulations on the weight loss. I know how tough it is; I've been going up and down for quite a while and am still not where I'd like to be. Now that I'm shorter, the weight becomes a problem. The mermaid blanket is quite pretty with the jewels. Hope your DGD loves it. The owl is quite cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> well i've been up for a while and beginning to think nap. lol i've been pretty fuzzy headed this week - it will eventually go away - just bothersome. i was playing solitaire and it was taking me twice as long to play a game.
> 
> i am feeling much better - my breathing seems to have settled down and i am not running out of air when i get up and walk. that is always a good sign.
> 
> ...


Welcome back, Sam. We were so worried about you. Glad that you're feeling a little better but please, do be careful. We want you to be able to enjoy Christmas with your family and beyond.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Glad to hear that Sam is out of hospital and at home. Get lots of rest, Sam. Too bad about missing the wedding, though.
> 
> ...


Sorry that your brother is being a pain. Unfortunately, we can't choose our relatives and just have to put up with them sometimes, (or maybe just ignore them). I hope you have an enjoyable 
Christmas without any more drama.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi my dear friends I know it's been a long time and I've missed everyone and what has been going on. I'm now to the point where I can sew some feathering stitches on the quilt. I don't really know what I'm doing. I took a template and traced it. I will take some pictures when I'm finished. I keep emailing my daughter and granddaughters but I received no answer. I hope some day I will get an answer. I'm still at a lose as to what went so wrong. I wanted to stay home one Christmas and I was shunned. I do get an answer from my son in-law but I can't ask any questions about as to when I'll be able to see the girls. But I have to put it in Gods hands. Still having a lot of back and leg issues. But this year DH put the tree up and we were able to put some decorations up. Hubby isn't into it so there isn't much on the way of ornaments but that's fine. DH is so funny he bought the projection star lights that are advertised on TV and he said Bada bing Bada Boom the outside is decorated. I'm fine with that too because I don't want him on a ladder he could fall and we would both be messed up. We of course won't see our Grandsons that are in town. If anyone of you know the story of our wacky daughter in-law. That is what will happen until our son gets leave in late Jan.
> 
> Well, My older grandson Johnathan broke his foot. I found out when I was messaging Chantel on Facebook. I asked her to have him call me but she wouldn't answer then I asked her when it would be a good time to call, she wouldn't answer. Well....Dh and I were out the next day and I told David lets drop him and check up on him. You should have seen her, the look was like a deer in the head lights. She let us in and I kept a straight looking face but they live like hoarders. There was just enough room to barely walk through. The kitchen table has 3 feet of junk piled up, aquarium, sofa you name it. David thinks Johnathan fell in the house but our son Tim said"no", He believed Johnathan. Tim is in Conn. The boys can be taken away so fast. If we did that we would no only lose our Grandsons but our son. My hubby said to Chantel "Thank You for opening the door and not pretending our not home". She said " I wouldn't do that, my car is out there". David told her" I don't know what your car looks like it's been so long since we seen it". Johnathan treats us like no one special ( because of her) thank goodness Daniel was really loving. She doesn't have any influence over him since he is autistic. Chantel isn't happy unless she causes problems she doesn't get along with her family. If I don't get back to you ,Merry Christmas and a Happy Healthy New Year.


Hi Sharon, welcome back. Sorry you're having family problems. Hope you can sort it out and have a great Christmas with them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot...off to watch a movie with DH...remake of The Magnificient 7.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations on the weight loss, wow
> The mermaid blanket looks great
> Love the little owls


Bonnie, well said. I so agree.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome back, Sharon. 

Congratulations on the weight loss (think I found it). 

The mermaid tail looks great!

Gwen, great news for your DH and you. Glad it was just a misunderstanding.

Stay safe, those in the path of the storm.

CRAFT strikes... I know I wanted to say something else. Bother.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All the young girls here wear there hair up on top of their heads in a messy bun style . It's weird to see as every girl has the exact same hairstyle so these messy bun hats are perfect for them


I never did like my hair pulled up on top of my head. Pulled back and maybe slightly up but not right up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hope those of you in the path of storm Barbara stay safe. Hopefully passed by Sunday. 
Not worth risking yourself to deliver presents Kate so stay put please if ant risk.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Housework is definitely boring I would much prefer to knit . I wanted to knit some animal mittens but couldn't find the patterns so I started a coffee shop wrap (shawl) yesterday, today I decided to sort my bookmarks out and the first thing I see is all my animal mittens patterns ????


That figures! I have the same sort of problems finding my patterns.

So are you going to knit animal mittens now?

I. Decided to make some felted. Slippers, I have several fiber trtend patterns and some of them I like better than others. But my mom wants a pair that she can step into, I normally make a bootie style that's really warm in the Michigan weather so I am trying out a free pattern and already thinking I want to alter the way it's knit. I can't leave well enough alone now can I????


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

budasha said:


> I know a couple like that. They are never on time. I can always count on them to be late.


Having some friends and family members like that, we learned to tell them that the event/gathering is beginning anywhere from an hour to an hour and a half earlier than actually planned. Sometimes they even manage to arrive on time.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations on the weight loss, wow
> The mermaid blanket looks great
> Love the little owls


Thank you. Yes, the owls are my favorite.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love the colours of the mermaid tail!
> 
> Such welcome results of the diet- haven't got that good yet, but I am using the exercycle.
> 
> The owls look great.


Thank you Julie. The colors,are even prettier in person.

You are doing great using the Exercycle. I imagine I will put some back on with the holidays and trips., but as long as we are going in the right direction we can feel good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Daralene i don't think I said well done on the weight loss. That really is a great effort.


Thank you so much. Long and slow and after the end of holidays and travel I will be working on it again. It is worth all the effort. I had to buy all new clothes. Held off as long as I could but they were falling off me. Nice problem to have.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We are under a severe weather warning starting from tomorrow as storm Barbara is heading right our Way, I think Kate will have it worse than us but we are expecting gale force winds of between 60 and 80 mph along with rain, sleet and snow so fingers crossed there is no structural damage


Oh no. Hope Kate and all of you are safe and kept from all harm.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Great news about the weight loss Daralene well done
> I love your mermaid tail and the jewels are a great finishing touch


Thank you so much. I have a bridal headband for her which is just fake crystals and a ribbon, but she should feel quite beautiful wearing it. Gwen inspired me to do one. Till I saw hers I wasn't that enticed to do one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Thank you for welcoming back. I'm going to pray for all that are facing extreme weather. We are warmer but raining for the last couple of days nothing compared to what is going on with others. Take care my friends.


Dear Sharon, so sorry about the harsh ways of your family. Many on here consider this their family. Hoping you and DH enjoy Christmas celebrating the true meaning. We get so caught up that we forget what this is really about. You and DH can have a special time with your new light projection decorating the house, but my heart goes out to you and the pain you suffer with family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thanks Sonja and Angela, we are forecast to get some wild weather tomorrow. I'm supposed to be going over the hill to my niece's to deliver Christmas presents, but if it's that bad I can leave it until Saturday.


Doesn't sound pleasant at all. Hoping you are safe Kate and all your precious family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear you are feeling much better Sam hope you are able to enjoy Christmas with your family
> Went shopping with youngest son today and he's taking over the kitchen tomorrow. The way I see it this could 1 of 3 different ways
> We could have a delicious glazed ham , a visit from the fire brigade or dodgy stomachs
> Interesting times ahead ????


You always make me smile. What a lovely gesture of your son. Hoping the fire brigade gets to rest. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Congratulations on the weight loss. I know how tough it is; I've been going up and down for quite a while and am still not where I'd like to be. Now that I'm shorter, the weight becomes a problem. The mermaid blanket is quite pretty with the jewels. Hope your DGD loves it. The owl is quite cute.


Thank you. I,m nodding my head in agreement. I am no longer 5 ft. Tall. becoming one of those shrinking ladies.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Welcome back, Sharon.
> 
> Congratulations on the weight loss (think I found it).
> 
> ...


Thanks Sassafrass and Sorlenna.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kehinkle, lovely yarn and great pony tail hat. I'm sure it will be appreciated. So practical. 

I'd it a rule that we all have a brother like that. Your poor mother.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Well here it is.....

Gold belt ☺???????? so proud of him. ❤❤❤

Off to bed. Have a killer headache.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Off to have a glass of wine and go to bed. Housework can wait till tomorrow. It is getting hard to walk through but I need nametags for the presents before I put them under the tree. Everyone is out of them. Oh well, may just epwrite their names on a piece of paper or on the package. Being sick put me behind but all is coming along ok now. Got my grocery shopping all done and meat comes in on the 23rd. Getting excited.

Mel, just saw your post after I wrote this. See next page.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Well here it is.....
> 
> Gold belt ☺???????? so proud of him. ❤❤❤
> 
> Off to bed. Have a killer headache.


My oh my but he is growing up. A handsome young fellow. Please tell him congratulations from NY. BRAVO!

Hope you soon feel better. Headaches are just awful.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I know one is getting on in years when all they can think about is their health but that it is way it is in this household. DH is still in the hospital. I haven't been there in 3 days but did talk to him on the phone and he is beginning to sound like his normal self. He may be released tomorrow
I am feeling better but still sick. I called the family and told them that Christmas dinner was off. We will have them over for dinner sometime later but that will also be decided later. I can't remember when I have been so sick and never do Ray or I remember ever being so sick at the same time. What a situation for Christmas. This too shall pass.
I want to thank everyone for their kind thoughts and prayers. They are very welcome.
Have a wonderful Christmas everyone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn said:


> I know one is getting on in years when all they can think about is their health but that it is way it is in this household. DH is still in the hospital. I haven't been there in 3 days but did talk to him on the phone and he is beginning to sound like his normal self. He may be released tomorrow
> I am feeling better but still sick. I called the family and told them that Christmas dinner was off. We will have them over for dinner sometime later but that will also be decided later. I can't remember when I have been so sick and never do Ray or I remember ever being so sick at the same time. What a situation for Christmas. This too shall pass.
> I want to thank everyone for their kind thoughts and prayers. They are very welcome.
> Have a wonderful Christmas everyone.


So sorry to hear this Railyn. Think of you and pray you and DH will soon be back together, but it is good he was taken care of so you could just be sick.. that sounds awful, but I mean you didn't have to be taking care of him while you felt so sick. This bug is awful and really zaps your energy, so good that you cancelled things. Please get lots of rest while you can and prayers for a complete recovery for both of you. Big Hugs! Sending you Christmas wishes for whenever you celebrate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been up since 5am so time for a nap. Had my diet appointment and have lost 35 lbs. with them and 9 on my own, soma total of 44 lbs. now. A little over a year working on this and probably another year to go. Compared photo today with photo a year ago and it is rather startling. Still a Lot to work on but I'm going the right direction. YAY
> 
> Here is the mermaid blanket. I still need to sew the fake jewels on. DGD may think they are real. Hope you like it. Also, I got these toy owls to decorate one package for each of them.


That's so cute, I love the jewels and the owls. 
You are going to be a mere sprig of yourself. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That's so cute, I love the jewels and the owls.
> You are going to be a mere sprig of yourself. :sm24:


LOL. Thank you on both accounts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> well i've been up for a while and beginning to think nap. lol i've been pretty fuzzy headed this week - it will eventually go away - just bothersome. i was playing solitaire and it was taking me twice as long to play a game.
> 
> i am feeling much better - my breathing seems to have settled down and i am not running out of air when i get up and walk. that is always a good sign.
> 
> ...


A nap is never ever a bad thing, especially for you, while recouparating you need all the rest you can get and sleep is natures best medicine. 
Very glad that the doc to great care of you, he has our eternal gratitude for sure. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Glad to hear that Sam is out of hospital and at home. Get lots of rest, Sam. Too bad about missing the wedding, though.
> 
> ...


The shawl is pretty, love the ponytail hat. The cashmere yarn should be fabulous to work with, the other as well, but really, how often does one get the chance to work with cashmere. 
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year too you Kathy!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi my dear friends I know it's been a long time and I've missed everyone and what has been going on. I'm now to the point where I can sew some feathering stitches on the quilt. I don't really know what I'm doing. I took a template and traced it. I will take some pictures when I'm finished. I keep emailing my daughter and granddaughters but I received no answer. I hope some day I will get an answer. I'm still at a lose as to what went so wrong. I wanted to stay home one Christmas and I was shunned. I do get an answer from my son in-law but I can't ask any questions about as to when I'll be able to see the girls. But I have to put it in Gods hands. Still having a lot of back and leg issues. But this year DH put the tree up and we were able to put some decorations up. Hubby isn't into it so there isn't much on the way of ornaments but that's fine. DH is so funny he bought the projection star lights that are advertised on TV and he said Bada bing Bada Boom the outside is decorated. I'm fine with that too because I don't want him on a ladder he could fall and we would both be messed up. We of course won't see our Grandsons that are in town. If anyone of you know the story of our wacky daughter in-law. That is what will happen until our son gets leave in late Jan.
> 
> Well, My older grandson Johnathan broke his foot. I found out when I was messaging Chantel on Facebook. I asked her to have him call me but she wouldn't answer then I asked her when it would be a good time to call, she wouldn't answer. Well....Dh and I were out the next day and I told David lets drop him and check up on him. You should have seen her, the look was like a deer in the head lights. She let us in and I kept a straight looking face but they live like hoarders. There was just enough room to barely walk through. The kitchen table has 3 feet of junk piled up, aquarium, sofa you name it. David thinks Johnathan fell in the house but our son Tim said"no", He believed Johnathan. Tim is in Conn. The boys can be taken away so fast. If we did that we would no only lose our Grandsons but our son. My hubby said to Chantel "Thank You for opening the door and not pretending our not home". She said " I wouldn't do that, my car is out there". David told her" I don't know what your car looks like it's been so long since we seen it". Johnathan treats us like no one special ( because of her) thank goodness Daniel was really loving. She doesn't have any influence over him since he is autistic. Chantel isn't happy unless she causes problems she doesn't get along with her family. If I don't get back to you ,Merry Christmas and a Happy Healthy New Year.


Great to see you, I was hoping that you would be having less pain. 
You definitely don't need to have your DH damaged for sure. Too bad that your daughter doesn't understand about you wanting to stay home, goodness, we all have times when that is necessary, or just wanted. 
Glad that your DIL opened the door and let you all in, that was a good thing, and sounds like unsuspected too. 
I hope very much that you have a wonderful Christmas and a New Year that is much less painful. 
HUGS!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear you are feeling much better Sam hope you are able to enjoy Christmas with your family
> Went shopping with youngest son today and he's taking over the kitchen tomorrow. The way I see it this could 1 of 3 different ways
> We could have a delicious glazed ham , a visit from the fire brigade or dodgy stomachs
> Interesting times ahead ????


 :sm23: I hope that it's a beautiful ham, but either way, I'm sure you'll all have a wonderful time of it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well here it is.....
> 
> Gold belt ☺???????? so proud of him. ❤❤❤
> 
> Off to bed. Have a killer headache.


Oh how wonderful, well done Gage!!!! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I know one is getting on in years when all they can think about is their health but that it is way it is in this household. DH is still in the hospital. I haven't been there in 3 days but did talk to him on the phone and he is beginning to sound like his normal self. He may be released tomorrow
> I am feeling better but still sick. I called the family and told them that Christmas dinner was off. We will have them over for dinner sometime later but that will also be decided later. I can't remember when I have been so sick and never do Ray or I remember ever being so sick at the same time. What a situation for Christmas. This too shall pass.
> I want to thank everyone for their kind thoughts and prayers. They are very welcome.
> Have a wonderful Christmas everyone.


It's probably a good thing that DH was in the hospital for the worst of you illness, so that you didn't pass it on to him, not that we want him in the spa by any means, but if a silver lining must be found, there it is. 
Hopefully you will be able to have a wonderful family get together after you are both recovered and can truly enjoy it. 
HUGS!!! And a very Merry Christmas in it's own way and a fabulous New Year all year of 2017.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, David should be home within the hour, I will be quite happy to have him home but the dogs will be over the moon. He's home until Tuesday so 4 full days at home, I made him a hair appointment for tomorrow, this way he can't put it off again then complain that his hair is too long, he is at the Sonic the Hedgehog looking stage now. lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Yeah GAGE!
Sharon, welcome, hope you and your dear husband have a Merry Christmas. Sorry for the drama.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear you are feeling much better Sam hope you are able to enjoy Christmas with your family
> Went shopping with youngest son today and he's taking over the kitchen tomorrow. The way I see it this could 1 of 3 different ways
> We could have a delicious glazed ham , a visit from the fire brigade or dodgy stomachs
> Interesting times ahead ????


Here's hoping for the first option


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well here it is.....
> 
> Gold belt ☺???????? so proud of him. ❤❤❤
> 
> Off to bed. Have a killer headache.


Good on you, Gage- sorry about the headache- hope it is letting you sleep.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Congratulations to Gage!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

David is home watching fishing videos and I'm watching Dr. Who and knitting, talk to you all tomorrow, probably after Marla and I get back from Cheyenne, good night and sweet dreams. 
Anyone I don't see before Christmas, have a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We are under a severe weather warning starting from tomorrow as storm Barbara is heading right our Way, I think Kate will have it worse than us but we are expecting gale force winds of between 60 and 80 mph along with rain, sleet and snow so fingers crossed there is no structural damage


I hope all stay safe. Could make for nasty travelling for Christmas


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I know one is getting on in years when all they can think about is their health but that it is way it is in this household. DH is still in the hospital. I haven't been there in 3 days but did talk to him on the phone and he is beginning to sound like his normal self. He may be released tomorrow
> I am feeling better but still sick. I called the family and told them that Christmas dinner was off. We will have them over for dinner sometime later but that will also be decided later. I can't remember when I have been so sick and never do Ray or I remember ever being so sick at the same time. What a situation for Christmas. This too shall pass.
> I want to thank everyone for their kind thoughts and prayers. They are very welcome.
> Have a wonderful Christmas everyone.


I'm glad Ray is improving& hope you will feel better soon. Better to put off Christmas dinner until you are feeling better & won't share your bug with the rest of the family. Take care


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Congratulations to Gage on his new belt, is this going to be incentive for him to keep going? 
Kate, hope the storm isn't too bad & you can get your gifts delivered.
Sonja, maybe your son will surprise you & make a great gam, it's good he wants to try.. stay safe in the storm.

I've spent the evening knitting, got the hat made & since I still had some yarn left started a pair of the huge boots so many have made, I had to add in some other yarn but between the 2,I should have enough. Only a few rows left but I had enough for the night. I'm really on a roll using up old stash, this us the second bunch of yarn used up, I should soon be able to get the old stash into one box downstairs. The newer stuff is in my craft room. Well, better get some sleep so I can get a bunch of stuff done tomorrow. I had wanted to get to Lloydminster & visit my aunt before Christmas but don't think I will.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cindygecko said:


> That figures! I have the same sort of problems finding my patterns.
> 
> So are you going to knit animal mittens now?
> 
> I. Decided to make some felted. Slippers, I have several fiber trtend patterns and some of them I like better than others. But my mom wants a pair that she can step into, I normally make a bootie style that's really warm in the Michigan weather so I am trying out a free pattern and already thinking I want to alter the way it's knit. I can't leave well enough alone now can I????


Not sure about the mittens as I've got an idea for a baby poncho in my head that I might try if I have the right yarn 
Hope you post a picture of your slippers when finished


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kehinkle, lovely yarn and great pony tail hat. I'm sure it will be appreciated. So practical.
> 
> I'd it a rule that we all have a brother like that. Your poor mother.


Yes I've got one too although I don't class him as my brother anymore , he was a horrible brother , and is a horrible person but funny enough my mothers favourite child


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Well here it is.....
> 
> Gold belt ☺???????? so proud of him. ❤❤❤
> 
> Off to bed. Have a killer headache.


Well done Gage , wonder if this will encourage him to continue


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> She will enjoy it I'm sure. No idea what it is about or anything.
> Tomorrow is her Mummies birthday so we are all going out to tea and then back to their place for cake.
> Maryanne comes tomorrow for a few days over Christmas. She wanted to come today- but David and a friend have been painting the room she sleeps in. Hopefully in 24 hours we will have 3 rooms almost fully painted. And 2 of them will then be finished (mind you that is Elizabeth's room and David's study). But it is progress. And David has a couple of weeks of work now with plans to make some real progress.
> 
> And now I think I might head off to bed. So see you all tomorrow


It sounds like things are really moving along now with the renovations. :sm11:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> I never did like my hair pulled up on top of my head. Pulled back and maybe slightly up but not right up.


Actually prefer mine high as hate it making me feel hot laying on back of neck


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gorgeous hydrangeas. Did you know that to get the blue ones all you have to do is change the acidity of the soil. Here's a link that tells what/how to do it.
> 
> http://www.hydrangeashydrangeas.com/colorchange.html


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cathy, love the hydrangeas, enjoyed seeing them twice as they are so pretty and one of my favorite flowers.


They are one of my mum's favourites also. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can't bear being late- am known to be very early, even for the doctor.


And me too......


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> It sounds like things are really moving along now with the renovations. :sm11:


I meant to reply to this post to Margaret but got distracted then couldn't find it

rooms getting painted and finished sounds like really good news and hopefully more will be finished before husband has to go back to work


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Well here it is.....
> 
> Gold belt ☺???????? so proud of him. ❤❤❤
> 
> Off to bed. Have a killer headache.


Well done Gage, first of many.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Some good news! DH ran into the other guy he had been working with and mentioned to him that he was really shocked and hurt at being let go by their boss. Well this morning he got a call from "the boss" and when the guy asked him how he was doing DH said "well, unemployed". The "boss" apologized and said he didn't mean for DH to take it that he had been let go. He said he knew DH did not enjoy painting and since the job was almost done that he wouldn't ask DH to do the painting BUT that he certainly didn't mean he was fired/laid off. DH said that he didn't like painting but that he was good at it. Anyway, long story short "boss" told DH that he had other jobs lined up and certainly wanted DH to continue with him and again apologized that he had not worded it better and hoped DH would still work for him. DH said sure and after he hung up said it made him feel much better about the situation knowing it was just poor communication. Still has no work for a little bit but DH said he could now actually enjoy having some time off knowing that in the near future he will be back to full time employment. Thank you Lord! I got to hear the entire conversation as DH had his phone on speaker and his boss truly sounded contrite over the misunderstanding. Again, thank you Lord! I thought it was really good that DH had spoken up to the co-worker and that the boss then apologized for his not wording things better. I know it sure made DH feel better. Thanks to all for keeping us in prayer over this situation.
> 
> Off to take a nap...TTYL


Excellent news and what a relief for you. Lucky DH was talking to the other guy! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And me too......


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear you are feeling much better Sam hope you are able to enjoy Christmas with your family
> Went shopping with youngest son today and he's taking over the kitchen tomorrow. The way I see it this could 1 of 3 different ways
> We could have a delicious glazed ham , a visit from the fire brigade or dodgy stomachs
> Interesting times ahead ????


Think positive Sonja! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Well here it is.....
> 
> Gold belt ☺???????? so proud of him. ❤❤❤
> 
> Off to bed. Have a killer headache.


Well done Gage! Doesn't he look pleased with himself, and rightly so.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been up since 5am so time for a nap. Had my diet appointment and have lost 35 lbs. with them and 9 on my own, soma total of 44 lbs. now. A little over a year working on this and probably another year to go. Compared photo today with photo a year ago and it is rather startling. Still a Lot to work on but I'm going the right direction. YAY
> 
> Here is the mermaid blanket. I still need to sew the fake jewels on. DGD may think they are real. Hope you like it. Also, I got these toy owls to decorate one package for each of them.


What a gorgeous Mermaid blanket and such a cute owl too. Well done on your weight loss. :sm11: And Merry Christmas.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> well i've been up for a while and beginning to think nap. lol i've been pretty fuzzy headed this week - it will eventually go away - just bothersome. i was playing solitaire and it was taking me twice as long to play a game.
> 
> i am feeling much better - my breathing seems to have settled down and i am not running out of air when i get up and walk. that is always a good sign.
> 
> ...


I am so glad you are starting to feel better. I am pretty sure I am organised now for Christmas Day, golly only 2 sleeps to go. Our latest weather forecast is to be 30c tomorrow, 35c Sunday :sm12: , then nothing under 30c until Thursday. Good grief! I like summer but gee wizz I wish we could ease into it gently, we dont often get hot this long quite this early into Summer. So it looks like Air Con will be on while I cook a roast.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Your Christmas forecast sounds like ours- 40s and wet! But hot versus cold 40! However our Boxing Day temperature has dropped from 40 to 29. Mind you if is also wet so we may have a few nasty days of high humidity (well for us. The advantage of our weather is generally we don't get a lot of humidity and a hot dry heat is so much better than high humidity)


Stay cool! :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just saw on Facebook that Adelaide is forecast to have the hottest temperature of any capital city in the world for Christmas Day. I guess if it's going to be really hot we may as well have some sort of satisfaction from it!


I saw that! And I agree, you may as well be famous for it. Do you have to cook for Christmas?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful Cathy . I have a pink one and a blue one too both flower beautifully but a white one I have is just getting smaller each year


I have a friend who has a white one and it struggles as well. I dont think they are as hardy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We are under a severe weather warning starting from tomorrow as storm Barbara is heading right our Way, I think Kate will have it worse than us but we are expecting gale force winds of between 60 and 80 mph along with rain, sleet and snow so fingers crossed there is no structural damage


My fingers are crossed. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Well here it is.....
> 
> Gold belt ☺???????? so proud of him. ❤❤❤
> 
> Off to bed. Have a killer headache.


Sorry to hear about your nasty headache. Take care.
Well done Gage!! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to hear this Railyn. Think of you and pray you and DH will soon be back together, but it is good he was taken care of so you could just be sick.. that sounds awful, but I mean you didn't have to be taking care of him while you felt so sick. This bug is awful and really zaps your energy, so good that you cancelled things. Please get lots of rest while you can and prayers for a complete recovery for both of you. Big Hugs! Sending you Christmas wishes for whenever you celebrate.


Ditto.........


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well here it is.....
> 
> Gold belt ☺???????? so proud of him. ❤❤❤
> 
> Off to bed. Have a killer headache.


Congratulations to Gage-well done for keeping on this far.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I know one is getting on in years when all they can think about is their health but that it is way it is in this household. DH is still in the hospital. I haven't been there in 3 days but did talk to him on the phone and he is beginning to sound like his normal self. He may be released tomorrow
> I am feeling better but still sick. I called the family and told them that Christmas dinner was off. We will have them over for dinner sometime later but that will also be decided later. I can't remember when I have been so sick and never do Ray or I remember ever being so sick at the same time. What a situation for Christmas. This too shall pass.
> I want to thank everyone for their kind thoughts and prayers. They are very welcome.
> Have a wonderful Christmas everyone.


It's actually good that he was sick when you were as it meant he was being cared for when you couldn't manage it.
It's a shame about Christmas especially as you had so been looking forward to having it there but you just couldn't do it. So what will you do instead?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Actually prefer mine high as hate it making me feel hot laying on back of neck


I twist it up just above my neck hairline so my neck is free of hair (reason why I have decided not to get it cut is so I can get it right off when I need to).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am so glad you are starting to feel better. I am pretty sure I am organised now for Christmas Day, golly only 2 sleeps to go. Our latest weather forecast is to be 30c tomorrow, 35c Sunday :sm12: , then nothing under 30c until Thursday. Good grief! I like summer but gee wizz I wish we could ease into it gently, we dont often get hot this long quite this early into Summer. So it looks like Air Con will be on while I cook a roast.


All the other days are going down but not Sunday. But if it is going to be a horrid hot day guess it may as well do it in style like hottest Christmas Day in over 70 years here and hottest capital city in the world this year :sm16:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I saw that! And I agree, you may as well be famous for it. Do you have to cook for Christmas?


Vicky is cooking- but they have a Baby Weber which is being replaced this Christmas by the next size up so they will be able to cook it all outside if they want. And they do have good ducted airconditioning.

Had tea tonight for Vick's birthday. Nice evening. Elizabeth delighted Maryanne when she saw Grandma and dashed down the corridor to me- her legs going so fast they were catching up with her arms! I must admit to having been delighted as well- and we had only just left them to come from the hotel we ate in back to there place! But Elizabeth was then put to bed. 
And now I am here and planning to get a bit more knitting done before I go to bed as I have a lot of knitting to finish in the next 36 hours for Elizabeth. A baby Jesus, most of a pair of socks and a poppet- body and legs knitted. So will I get it done or won't I is the question?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, what a treasured memory, to have Elizabeth so happy to see you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations Gage!!! So proud of you!

Hope you feel better melody.


gagesmom said:


> Well here it is.....
> 
> Gold belt ☺???????? so proud of him. ❤❤❤
> 
> Off to bed. Have a killer headache.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think postponing the dinner is a good decision; no need to add that stress on top of not being well. Glad that DH is sounding better. Terrible that you both have been sick simultaneously. Praying that you both get well very, very soon. {{{HUGS}}}


Railyn said:


> I know one is getting on in years when all they can think about is their health but that it is way it is in this household. DH is still in the hospital. I haven't been there in 3 days but did talk to him on the phone and he is beginning to sound like his normal self. He may be released tomorrow
> I am feeling better but still sick. I called the family and told them that Christmas dinner was off. We will have them over for dinner sometime later but that will also be decided later. I can't remember when I have been so sick and never do Ray or I remember ever being so sick at the same time. What a situation for Christmas. This too shall pass.
> I want to thank everyone for their kind thoughts and prayers. They are very welcome.
> Have a wonderful Christmas everyone.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well here it is.....
> 
> Gold belt ☺???????? so proud of him. ❤❤❤
> 
> Off to bed. Have a killer headache.


Kudos to Gage! There is so much added value in martial art beyond what we think. Hoping your headache goes away. You have had so much stress. Deep breaths, Mel. Feel all the love coming your way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations to Gage on his new belt, is this going to be incentive for him to keep going?
> Kate, hope the storm isn't too bad & you can get your gifts delivered.
> Sonja, maybe your son will surprise you & make a great gam, it's good he wants to try.. stay safe in the storm.
> 
> I've spent the evening knitting, got the hat made & since I still had some yarn left started a pair of the huge boots so many have made, I had to add in some other yarn but between the 2,I should have enough. Only a few rows left but I had enough for the night. I'm really on a roll using up old stash, this us the second bunch of yarn used up, I should soon be able to get the old stash into one box downstairs. The newer stuff is in my craft room. Well, better get some sleep so I can get a bunch of stuff done tomorrow. I had wanted to get to Lloydminster & visit my aunt before Christmas but don't think I will.


How wonderful to be using your stash!! A great feeling. And it is being used for gifts. Yay ????. Must be such a good feeling.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I've got one too although I don't class him as my brother anymore , he was a horrible brother , and is a horrible person but funny enough my mothers favourite child


That is a strange thing. Although mine wasn't her favorite, they did many extra things for them. I say them, because I actually had two like that. My parents did all sorts of things for the troublemakers that they didn't so for the rest of us. Figure they blamed themselves and tried their best to show them love ❤. I don't like the fact that my brothers took advantage of this but looking back, I do understand my parents trying. Parents were so innocent and our neighborhood wasn't the best. Needless to say that had a bad influence on my 2 brothers. Strange how it didn't on the rest. Glad to say they have sort of turned their lives around by their 50's but a wasted youth.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> They are one of my mum's favourites also. :sm11:


I LOVE hydrangeas, bleeding heart, lily of the valley, and peonies. They all remind me of grandma.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> What a gorgeous Mermaid blanket and such a cute owl too. Well done on your weight loss. :sm11: And Merry Christmas.


Thank you so much on all counts. I can't believe I improvised the tail and made it a lot wider and lush. Marked down what I did so that both sides turned out the same. Quite an accomplishment for me. Felt like Sorlenna and Swedenme. : :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My goodness Darowil. The hottest in the world. That won't be any fun cooking at all, although I wouldn't mind it being a little hotter here. Actually, just looked outside and today is gorgeous so I won't complain. 

So glad things are coming along with the house. It isn't easy going through renovations, but will it ever be wonderful when you are done.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Vicky is cooking- but they have a Baby Weber which is being replaced this Christmas by the next size up so they will be able to cook it all outside if they want. And they do have good ducted airconditioning.
> 
> Had tea tonight for Vick's birthday. Nice evening. Elizabeth delighted Maryanne when she saw Grandma and dashed down the corridor to me- her legs going so fast they were catching up with her arms! I must admit to having been delighted as well- and we had only just left them to come from the hotel we ate in back to there place! But Elizabeth was then put to bed.
> And now I am here and planning to get a bit more knitting done before I go to bed as I have a lot of knitting to finish in the next 36 hours for Elizabeth. A baby Jesus, most of a pair of socks and a poppet- body and legs knitted. So will I get it done or won't I is the question?


Now that sounds like the perfect way to handle the cooking. Hope to see pictures if at all possible of your knitting.

After Elizabeth's welcome, you will be in 7th Heaven for sure. Moments like that are the treasures of life.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, hope each day brings renewed strength and that you will be able to enjoy Christmas. We care about you. 

Hope Kate and Swedenme are surviving .ok with this big storm. Stay safe dear friends. 

Mel, hope you are rid of that headache.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just caught up, going to try to remember everything to comment on in one fail swoop, don't know how well I'll accomplish it though. 
Marla and I are headed out in just a bit to go to Cheyenne and do the grocery shopping. 
Margaret, wow, you all are in for a record breaking Christmas day, be sure to stay as cool as possible. 
Everyone in the path of storms, I hope that you are safe and no damage from winds or other weather. 
Those in cold areas, stay warm, we are to be in the 40's today and tomorrow, then down to 28 or 30 for Christmas day, weird winter. 
Okay, I'm off to get dressed and ready to go, have a great day, see you all later. Aussie and Julie and Fan, have a wonderful Christmas Eve day and Eve if I don't see you before then.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Congratulations to Gage-well done for keeping on this far.


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, hope each day brings renewed strength and that you will be able to enjoy Christmas. We care about you.
> 
> Hope Kate and Swedenme are surviving .ok with this big storm. Stay safe dear friends.
> 
> Mel, hope you are rid of that headache.


Been to neice's to exchange gifts and although it was very wet and blowing a hooley, I've driven in worse. Now back in and not intending to cross the door again until Christmas morning.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Been to neice's to exchange gifts and although it was very wet and blowing a hooley, I've driven in worse. Now back in and not intending to cross the door again until Christmas morning.


Blowing a hooley here too all the trees are waving at me not so much rain though more just blowing about in the wind 
I've been out for coffee and cake with DIL , her mother and two sisters , didn't want to go to begin with as I got myself a bit upset but I didn't want to say no and I'm glad I went , it was a pleasant couple of hours with nice conversation in a lovely big old Manor House that has been renovated , beautifully decorated and a lovely big open log fire crackling away


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is a strange thing. Although mine wasn't her favorite, they did many extra things for them. I say them, because I actually had two like that. My parents did all sorts of things for the troublemakers that they didn't so for the rest of us. Figure they blamed themselves and tried their best to show them love ❤. I don't like the fact that my brothers took advantage of this but looking back, I do understand my parents trying. Parents were so innocent and our neighborhood wasn't the best. Needless to say that had a bad influence on my 2 brothers. Strange how it didn't on the rest. Glad to say they have sort of turned their lives around by their 50's but a wasted youth.


It seems in so many families the troublemakers or those who do the least for their parents seem to be favourites &ethos even who do the most get no credit for all they do to help.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Been to neice's to exchange gifts and although it was very wet and blowing a hooley, I've driven in worse. Now back in and not intending to cross the door again until Christmas morning.


 You did great! So glad it wasn't the worst and that you can now be in the safety of your home. Do you celebrate differently than we do? Here we have a Santa with a big tummy, in Germany any Santas were thin. Don't remember but seems St Nicholas was better known there. Didn't have small ones or I would know more about Germany.

Any different traditions in England, Australia or NZ. We are such a conglomeration of countries and traditions and I think perhaps we over do with that being taken into consideration. Quite a big business here and often forgotten why we are celebrating. However I love the idea of gifting each other and taking time out of our busy lives and being together.

Merry Christmas to those of you who will be a day ahead or even 6-7 hrs ahead. I have to say, this year went by so quickly. How wonderful for those of you who have wee ones experiencing their first Christmas. Big Hugs and l ove.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well here it is.....
> 
> Gold belt ☺???????? so proud of him. ❤❤❤
> 
> Off to bed. Have a killer headache.


Congratulations, Gage. Great news.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Blowing a hooley here too all the trees are waving at me not so much rain though more just blowing about in the wind
> I've been out for coffee and cake with DIL , her mother and two sisters , didn't want to go to begin with as I got myself a bit upset but I didn't want to say no and I'm glad I went , it was a pleasant couple of hours with nice conversation in a lovely big old Manor House that has been renovated , beautifully decorated and a lovely big open log fire crackling away


I'm glad you had a nice time in the end.

I'm glad you & Kate are not getting it too bad.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Off to have a glass of wine and go to bed. Housework can wait till tomorrow. It is getting hard to walk through but I need nametags for the presents before I put them under the tree. Everyone is out of them. Oh well, may just epwrite their names on a piece of paper or on the package. Being sick put me behind but all is coming along ok now. Got my grocery shopping all done and meat comes in on the 23rd. Getting excited.
> 
> Mel, just saw your post after I wrote this. See next page.


For tags, cut a piece out of the wrapping paper, fold it in half and write their names on the inside. Just attach it to the package. I've done that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I know one is getting on in years when all they can think about is their health but that it is way it is in this household. DH is still in the hospital. I haven't been there in 3 days but did talk to him on the phone and he is beginning to sound like his normal self. He may be released tomorrow
> I am feeling better but still sick. I called the family and told them that Christmas dinner was off. We will have them over for dinner sometime later but that will also be decided later. I can't remember when I have been so sick and never do Ray or I remember ever being so sick at the same time. What a situation for Christmas. This too shall pass.
> I want to thank everyone for their kind thoughts and prayers. They are very welcome.
> Have a wonderful Christmas everyone.


Good news that your DH is feeling better but not that you're still sick. I'm so sorry that you had to cancel Christmas dinner but you need to take care of yourself.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I was just about finished putting on name tags and now I can't find them. Just one gift to go and they have disappeared. 

Have any of you heard of the Elf on a Shelf? DIL said a neighbor gave her one and she has to move it every night so in the morning it is in a different spot. Well, she assigned DS to do. It and he has failed so DGS #1 hasElf duty. Guess DGD still believes he comes t o life at night and believes in Santa. Precious. Years, but I guess it is a pain remembering t o move it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, must get off here & get busy. 
Melody, hope your headache is gone when you get up

Supposed to get colder here again tonight, it's been so nice the last couple of days but to drop to -19C/-2F tomorrow with wind & snow. Hope the roads don't get bad for those who have to travel.

I just saw this in my email
A free hat pattern today only

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/song-of-love-his-slouch-hat


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Blowing a hooley here too all the trees are waving at me not so much rain though more just blowing about in the wind
> I've been out for coffee and cake with DIL , her mother and two sisters , didn't want to go to begin with as I got myself a bit upset but I didn't want to say no and I'm glad I went , it was a pleasant couple of hours with nice conversation in a lovely big old Manor House that has been renovated , beautifully decorated and a lovely big open log fire crackling away


I hope you and Kate stay safe. Hopefully the storm won't be as bad as you thought. How nice that you enjoyed your time out with your DIL and the others.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up so better get myself in gear. Have to go and pick up the turkey and do a few finishing touches. Back later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just caught up, going to try to remember everything to comment on in one fail swoop, don't know how well I'll accomplish it though.
> Marla and I are headed out in just a bit to go to Cheyenne and do the grocery shopping.
> Margaret, wow, you all are in for a record breaking Christmas day, be sure to stay as cool as possible.
> Everyone in the path of storms, I hope that you are safe and no damage from winds or other weather.
> ...


Thank you, Kaye Jo! It has been raining this morning- although it is not supposed to last up here- I think Fan may be getting a bit more rain in the south, from what I recall of last night's weather map. Have fun!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Elf on the shelf would have terrified me as a kid, a doll coming to life and creeping around the house at night?! No thank you.

Hope the storm passes uneventfully.

I have errands today as well, as I need to get the Brussels sprouts for tomorrow and pick up some elastic to finish my pajama pants. 

Safe travels to all on the road.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, must get off here & get busy.
> Melody, hope your headache is gone when you get up
> 
> Supposed to get colder here again tonight, it's been so nice the last couple of days but to drop to -19C/-2F tomorrow with wind & snow. Hope the roads don't get bad for those who have to travel.
> ...


So cold. You and Darowil are complete opposites where the weather is concerned.

What a great hat


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Elf on the shelf would have terrified me as a kid, a doll coming to life and creeping around the house at night?! No thank you.
> 
> Hope the storm passes uneventfully.
> 
> ...


Now that's another take on this. Not the best gift for sure. Unless, of course, he did all the housework.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, found the nametags and now I am done except for sewing on the jewels. Well the house is a total mess and I'm talking not being able to walk around. Getting it in order. I have to laugh at how long it takes me to clean but I can create a mess as quickly as a tornado coming through.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Blowing a hooley here too all the trees are waving at me not so much rain though more just blowing about in the wind
> I've been out for coffee and cake with DIL , her mother and two sisters , didn't want to go to begin with as I got myself a bit upset but I didn't want to say no and I'm glad I went , it was a pleasant couple of hours with nice conversation in a lovely big old Manor House that has been renovated , beautifully decorated and a lovely big open log fire crackling away


Sounds like a nice treat in a nice place. So glad you went and enjoyed it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, so glad you went and had a lovely time in a beautiful place. Hugs ????.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, found the nametags and now I am done except for sewing on the jewels.
> 
> Oh gosh, your name tag saga made me laugh. Jack was a rare man who loved to shop. By August he would have most of his Christmas shopping done and wrapped. Only thing is he wouldn't put tags on so year after year he would guess wrong about who got what. It made for very entertaining gift opening.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I got the floors washed & laundry in progress.
While waiting on the floor to dry I finished one of the Hugg boots. Seems to me the top is much too wide for them to actually stay on. Does anyone know if they are good or did I screw up?

Here the sweater & hat. Pattern for the sweater is Quick Oats, was a freebie
I didn't have buttons that really matched, hope theses will be OK
Yarn is Sidar snowflake, it makes lovely baby sweaters so of course they discontinued itð


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Elf on the shelf would have terrified me as a kid, a doll coming to life and creeping around the house at night?! No thank you.
> 
> Hope the storm passes uneventfully.
> 
> ...


I agree about elf on the shelf, reminds me of the horror movie, Chuckie?? Not sure if that the name of the creepy doll movie?

DHs cousin put on Facebook she wanted to flush him because she'd get to bed & remember she hadn't moved him & have to get up????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Cashmeregma said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, found the nametags and now I am done except for sewing on the jewels.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you had a nice time in the end.
> 
> I'm glad you & Kate are not getting it too bad.


I think we have just seen the beginning of it . The weather is supposed to turn really nasty by Christmas day


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

One of my cousins shared this, I had to share????????


>
>
> Chilled Vancouver commuters faced their second day of winter hell today, as an additional ¼ centimeter of the peculiar white stuff fell, bringing the Lower Mainland to its knees and causing millions of dollars worth of damage to the marijuana crops. Scientists suspect that the substance is some form of frozen water particles and experts from Saskatchewan are being flown in. With temperatures dipping to the almost but not quite near zero mark, Vancouverites were warned to double insulate their lattes before venturing out. 
> > 
> > Vancouver police recommended that people stay inside except for 
> > emergencies, such as running out of espresso or biscotti to see them 
> > through Vancouver 's most terrible storm to date. The local Canadian 
> > Tire reported that they had completely sold out of fur-lined sandals.
> > 
> > Drivers were cautioned to put their convertible tops up, and 
> > several have been shocked to learn that their SUV's actually have four 
> > wheel drive, although most have no idea how to use it.
> > 
> > Weary commuters faced soggy sushi, and the threat of frozen breast 
> > implants. Although the Coastal Health Authority reassured everyone 
> > that most breast implants were perfectly safe to 25 below, down-filled 
> > bras are flying off the shelves at Mountain Equipment Co-op.
> > 
> > "The government has to do something, snarled an angry Trevor 
> > Warburton. "I didn't pay $850,000 for my one bedroom condo so I could 
> > sit around and be treated like someone from Toronto.”
> >


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I was just about finished putting on name tags and now I can't find them. Just one gift to go and they have disappeared.
> 
> Have any of you heard of the Elf on a Shelf? DIL said a neighbor gave her one and she has to move it every night so in the morning it is in a different spot. Well, she assigned DS to do. It and he has failed so DGS #1 hasElf duty. Guess DGD still believes he comes t o life at night and believes in Santa. Precious. Years, but I guess it is a pain remembering t o move it.


Never heard of it but now it makes sense at all the elf on shelf pictures I've been seeing on FB along with all the elf on the shelf knitting patterns I've seen


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Never heard of it but now it makes sense at all the elf on shelf pictures I've been seeing on FB along with all the elf on the shelf knitting patterns I've seen


My friend just put a photo on Facebook the elf was sitting in a wine glass with a chocolate in the bottom of the glass. The caption was, OK, this little bugger pooped I'm my wine glass, he's banished????????she has a warped sense of humor????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the mermaid blanket is beautiful daralene - love the owls - they will be a hit for sure.

congrats on the weight loss - you are going to be a mere shadow next time we see you. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I've been up since 5am so time for a nap. Had my diet appointment and have lost 35 lbs. with them and 9 on my own, soma total of 44 lbs. now. A little over a year working on this and probably another year to go. Compared photo today with photo a year ago and it is rather startling. Still a Lot to work on but I'm going the right direction. YAY
> 
> Here is the mermaid blanket. I still need to sew the fake jewels on. DGD may think they are real. Hope you like it. Also, I got these toy owls to decorate one package for each of them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's a three+ hour drive daralene - even heather had an hour drive to get there. so need to find one closer. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> So glad you had good care. Wish he was in Defiance for your sake. Would you be able to go there? Is it an hour or more?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got the floors washed & laundry in progress.
> While waiting on the floor to dry I finished one of the Hugg boots. Seems to me the top is much too wide for them to actually stay on. Does anyone know if they are good or did I screw up?
> 
> Here the sweater & hat. Pattern for the sweater is Quick Oats, was a freebie
> ...


Very lovely, Bonnie. The buttons look fine to me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was walking about sixty feet into the church - the first twenty were up a slight rise which is probably what did it. i was also on my concentrator which only goes to four liters - it is an on demand concentrator - you get air only on the inhale - and it is a quick puff at best and was just not able to boost my 02 levels enough. i had a rescue inhaler with me - not sure why i didn't use it - not sure it would have helped but should have tried it. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, did you get this bug or was it just the traveling? Hope the head clears up for thinking. Lots,of rest and oxygen should help. Know you are loved and cared about by all KTP.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> One of my cousins shared this, I had to share????????
> 
> >
> >
> ...


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's a three+ hour drive daralene - even heather had an hour drive to get there. so need to find one closer. --- sam


Nice to see you posting Sam. Hope you're feeling much better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Before everyone leaves for their various destinations for Christmas, I would like to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to hear from you sharon - so sorry for the inlaws and outlaws - they can really screw things up. cudos to hubby for putting up the tree - hope the two of you have a good Christmas together. --- sam



Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi my dear friends I know it's been a long time and I've missed everyone and what has been going on. I'm now to the point where I can sew some feathering stitches on the quilt. I don't really know what I'm doing. I took a template and traced it. I will take some pictures when I'm finished. I keep emailing my daughter and granddaughters but I received no answer. I hope some day I will get an answer. I'm still at a lose as to what went so wrong. I wanted to stay home one Christmas and I was shunned. I do get an answer from my son in-law but I can't ask any questions about as to when I'll be able to see the girls. But I have to put it in Gods hands. Still having a lot of back and leg issues. But this year DH put the tree up and we were able to put some decorations up. Hubby isn't into it so there isn't much on the way of ornaments but that's fine. DH is so funny he bought the projection star lights that are advertised on TV and he said Bada bing Bada Boom the outside is decorated. I'm fine with that too because I don't want him on a ladder he could fall and we would both be messed up. We of course won't see our Grandsons that are in town. If anyone of you know the story of our wacky daughter in-law. That is what will happen until our son gets leave in late Jan.
> 
> Well, My older grandson Johnathan broke his foot. I found out when I was messaging Chantel on Facebook. I asked her to have him call me but she wouldn't answer then I asked her when it would be a good time to call, she wouldn't answer. Well....Dh and I were out the next day and I told David lets drop him and check up on him. You should have seen her, the look was like a deer in the head lights. She let us in and I kept a straight looking face but they live like hoarders. There was just enough room to barely walk through. The kitchen table has 3 feet of junk piled up, aquarium, sofa you name it. David thinks Johnathan fell in the house but our son Tim said"no", He believed Johnathan. Tim is in Conn. The boys can be taken away so fast. If we did that we would no only lose our Grandsons but our son. My hubby said to Chantel "Thank You for opening the door and not pretending our not home". She said " I wouldn't do that, my car is out there". David told her" I don't know what your car looks like it's been so long since we seen it". Johnathan treats us like no one special ( because of her) thank goodness Daniel was really loving. She doesn't have any influence over him since he is autistic. Chantel isn't happy unless she causes problems she doesn't get along with her family. If I don't get back to you ,Merry Christmas and a Happy Healthy New Year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will keep our collective fingers crossed for the first choice. really - how does one ruin a ham - it is already precooked - usually. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear you are feeling much better Sam hope you are able to enjoy Christmas with your family
> Went shopping with youngest son today and he's taking over the kitchen tomorrow. The way I see it this could 1 of 3 different ways
> We could have a delicious glazed ham , a visit from the fire brigade or dodgy stomachs
> Interesting times ahead ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got the floors washed & laundry in progress.
> While waiting on the floor to dry I finished one of the Hugg boots. Seems to me the top is much too wide for them to actually stay on. Does anyone know if they are good or did I screw up?
> 
> Here the sweater & hat. Pattern for the sweater is Quick Oats, was a freebie
> ...


Very pretty- I love the buttons.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

as to enjoying christmas with the family - hmmm - that remains in the air. bentley had the stomach flu the beginning of the week - last night Heidi, Avery. Auden and Alexis were all up throwing up. Heidi was throwing up this morning so was in bed the last i heard. not sure what is going on now. i really don't need the stomach flu so am staying home. heidi has been burning the candle at both ends this month and i think she just wore herself out. you can only do that for so long before you get caught. we will hope for the best. i need to wrap a few gifts yet and have Gary put them under the tree for me. hope all of you stay well for the holiday. --- sam



budasha said:


> Welcome back, Sam. We were so worried about you. Glad that you're feeling a little better but please, do be careful. We want you to be able to enjoy Christmas with your family and beyond.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i bet your alterations will make it even better. --- sam



cindygecko said:


> That figures! I have the same sort of problems finding my patterns.
> 
> So are you going to knit animal mittens now?
> 
> I. Decided to make some felted. Slippers, I have several fiber trtend patterns and some of them I like better than others. But my mom wants a pair that she can step into, I normally make a bootie style that's really warm in the Michigan weather so I am trying out a free pattern and already thinking I want to alter the way it's knit. I can't leave well enough alone now can I????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> as to enjoying christmas with the family - hmmm - that remains in the air. bentley had the stomach flu the beginning of the week - last night Heidi, Avery. Auden and Alexis were all up throwing up. Heidi was throwing up this morning so was in bed the last i heard. not sure what is going on now. i really don't need the stomach flu so am staying home. heidi has been burning the candle at both ends this month and i think she just wore herself out. you can only do that for so long before you get caught. we will hope for the best. i need to wrap a few gifts yet and have Gary put them under the tree for me. hope all of you stay well for the holiday. --- sam


I hope they are all recovered in time for Christmas. You are wise to stay away till they are recovered.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you both tons of hugs and healing energy marilyn to wrap you both up in warm healing energy. hope ray gets to come home tomorrow. --- sam



Railyn said:


> I know one is getting on in years when all they can think about is their health but that it is way it is in this household. DH is still in the hospital. I haven't been there in 3 days but did talk to him on the phone and he is beginning to sound like his normal self. He may be released tomorrow
> I am feeling better but still sick. I called the family and told them that Christmas dinner was off. We will have them over for dinner sometime later but that will also be decided later. I can't remember when I have been so sick and never do Ray or I remember ever being so sick at the same time. What a situation for Christmas. This too shall pass.
> I want to thank everyone for their kind thoughts and prayers. They are very welcome.
> Have a wonderful Christmas everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> as to enjoying christmas with the family - hmmm - that remains in the air. bentley had the stomach flu the beginning of the week - last night Heidi, Avery. Auden and Alexis were all up throwing up. Heidi was throwing up this morning so was in bed the last i heard. not sure what is going on now. i really don't need the stomach flu so am staying home. heidi has been burning the candle at both ends this month and i think she just wore herself out. you can only do that for so long before you get caught. we will hope for the best. i need to wrap a few gifts yet and have Gary put them under the tree for me. hope all of you stay well for the holiday. --- sam


Sounds like a very wise decision, Sam. I am sorry the family is suffering so. We are into Christmas Eve- I woke to rain, but it is dawning sunny- just some cloud around the fringes of my view over the neighbours' houses- must get back to the kitchen- I forgot to put the half cup of sugar in my cheese cake I made yesterday- so it is definitely NOT sweet- pity because I had splurged on some blueberries for the topping- I like it though, and with so little sugar in it Ringo has had a little of the Almond Crust. On to making individual Spanakopitas. (once I drag myself away from this!!!!!!)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you've been to neice's and are safely home. i wouldn't be going out either in that kind of weather. we are above freezing today - no real sun - very overcast - but things are melting. --- sam



KateB said:


> Been to neice's to exchange gifts and although it was very wet and blowing a hooley, I've driven in worse. Now back in and not intending to cross the door again until Christmas morning.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so glad you went for tea - being around people always helps. warm thoughts of you this Christmas - just remember - this Christmas happens only once. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Blowing a hooley here too all the trees are waving at me not so much rain though more just blowing about in the wind
> I've been out for coffee and cake with DIL , her mother and two sisters , didn't want to go to begin with as I got myself a bit upset but I didn't want to say no and I'm glad I went , it was a pleasant couple of hours with nice conversation in a lovely big old Manor House that has been renovated , beautifully decorated and a lovely big open log fire crackling away


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love the buttons bonnie - beautiful sweater set. do we get to see the hugg boots. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got the floors washed & laundry in progress.
> While waiting on the floor to dry I finished one of the Hugg boots. Seems to me the top is much too wide for them to actually stay on. Does anyone know if they are good or did I screw up?
> 
> Here the sweater & hat. Pattern for the sweater is Quick Oats, was a freebie
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny bonnie and mostly true i would think. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> One of my cousins shared this, I had to share????????
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Blowing a hooley here too all the trees are waving at me not so much rain though more just blowing about in the wind
> I've been out for coffee and cake with DIL , her mother and two sisters , didn't want to go to begin with as I got myself a bit upset but I didn't want to say no and I'm glad I went , it was a pleasant couple of hours with nice conversation in a lovely big old Manor House that has been renovated , beautifully decorated and a lovely big open log fire crackling away


This will be a very difficult time for all of you, but I'm glad that you joined your DIL & her family. My heart goes out to your whole family at this time. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You did great! So glad it wasn't the worst and that you can now be in the safety of your home. Do you celebrate differently than we do? Here we have a Santa with a big tummy, in Germany any Santas were thin. Don't remember but seems St Nicholas was better known there. Didn't have small ones or I would know more about Germany.
> 
> Any different traditions in England, Australia or NZ. We are such a conglomeration of countries and traditions and I think perhaps we over do with that being taken into consideration. Quite a big business here and often forgotten why we are celebrating. However I love the idea of gifting each other and taking time out of our busy lives and being together.
> 
> Merry Christmas to those of you who will be a day ahead or even 6-7 hrs ahead. I have to say, this year went by so quickly. How wonderful for those of you who have wee ones experiencing their first Christmas. Big Hugs and l ove.


Yep, we have fat Santa too! Luke has just been to visit his fourth Santa, although he was quick to tell us that these are not 'real' Santas, just his helpers!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got the floors washed & laundry in progress.
> While waiting on the floor to dry I finished one of the Hugg boots. Seems to me the top is much too wide for them to actually stay on. Does anyone know if they are good or did I screw up?
> 
> Here the sweater & hat. Pattern for the sweater is Quick Oats, was a freebie
> ...


It looks great and I really like those buttons. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> Cashmeregma said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, found the nametags and now I am done except for sewing on the jewels.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I hope your family get over their stomach flu quickly Sam, and please keep well away from them just now! :sm06:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got the floors washed & laundry in progress.
> While waiting on the floor to dry I finished one of the Hugg boots. Seems to me the top is much too wide for them to actually stay on. Does anyone know if they are good or did I screw up?
> 
> Here the sweater & hat. Pattern for the sweater is Quick Oats, was a freebie
> ...


That is so lovely.

You have your floors done - great! I can finally see mine again. I managed to put one side of a staple all the way in my finger. Was opening stapler to staple a bow on a box and had no idea a staple would come our while just opening it. Not hurting as bad as I thought it would. Put one of the grandkids Mickey Mouse bandaids on, so I'm really in fashion with a Mickey Mouse finger sticking straight out. Just a good thing it wasn't my middle finger. Guess I'd better stick to scotch tape.????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Yep, we have fat Santa too! Luke has just been to visit his fourth Santa, although he was quick to tell us that these are not 'real' Santas, just his helpers!


How perceptive and precious. I have pictures of the DGC for almost every year. The frames light up and every year they stop and look at them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think we have just seen the beginning of it . The weather is supposed to turn really nasty by Christmas day


Oh, I hope not.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How perceptive and precious. I have pictures of the DGC for almost every year. The frames light up and every year they stop and look at them.


What lovely mementos of Christmas past!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> as to enjoying christmas with the family - hmmm - that remains in the air. bentley had the stomach flu the beginning of the week - last night Heidi, Avery. Auden and Alexis were all up throwing up. Heidi was throwing up this morning so was in bed the last i heard. not sure what is going on now. i really don't need the stomach flu so am staying home. heidi has been burning the candle at both ends this month and i think she just wore herself out. you can only do that for so long before you get caught. we will hope for the best. i need to wrap a few gifts yet and have Gary put them under the tree for me. hope all of you stay well for the holiday. --- sam


So sorry to hear the flu has hit. The last thing you need is to catch that. My heart goes out to Heidi with this happening right at Christmas. Hope it is a short flu and not the long one. Healing wishes to all of them. Sounds like it will be a sick Christmas for so many. Big Hugs ???? and stay well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> What lovely mementos of Christmas past!


I thought you would like the idea. It thrills me to see how ever year they examine them again. In one Katiclaire is crying and has a pacifier in her mouth. Guess that fat bearded man scared her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> as to enjoying christmas with the family - hmmm - that remains in the air. bentley had the stomach flu the beginning of the week - last night Heidi, Avery. Auden and Alexis were all up throwing up. Heidi was throwing up this morning so was in bed the last i heard. not sure what is going on now. i really don't need the stomach flu so am staying home. heidi has been burning the candle at both ends this month and i think she just wore herself out. you can only do that for so long before you get caught. we will hope for the best. i need to wrap a few gifts yet and have Gary put them under the tree for me. hope all of you stay well for the holiday. --- sam


I'm so sorry that everyone is sick. Not a great way to start the holidays. As long as they have this bug, you're probably wise to stay home but hopefully everyone will be better before Christmas Day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds like a very wise decision, Sam. I am sorry the family is suffering so. We are into Christmas Eve- I woke to rain, but it is dawning sunny- just some cloud around the fringes of my view over the neighbours' houses- must get back to the kitchen- I forgot to put the half cup of sugar in my cheese cake I made yesterday- so it is definitely NOT sweet- pity because I had splurged on some blueberries for the topping- I like it though, and with so little sugar in it Ringo has had a little of the Almond Crust. On to making individual Spanakopitas. (once I drag myself away from this!!!!!!)


It may not need the sugar once you put the blueberries on top. Sounds darn good to me. I hope you have a great Christmas, Julie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How perceptive and precious. I have pictures of the DGC for almost every year. The frames light up and every year they stop and look at them.


Those are really cute and what a nice display of the GC. I've never seen frames like that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It may not need the sugar once you put the blueberries on top. Sounds darn good to me. I hope you have a great Christmas, Julie.


I don't mind it being on the 'sour' side- but I've used it as the excuse to eat it- as I was also not happy completely with the pastry- this was made with Almond flour- and if I make it again, I will adjust the oven down a little.

Christmas should be good- being out with Ann. Got to mend some trousers I promised I'd do for my friend Eva- her 'baby' (he's nearly 30) has split the seams badly- he must be putting on weight!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping Fan and DH have a good trip south, it is a bit wet here.


Sitting on the ferry waiting to sail in a few minutes overcast and might be a bit bumpy crossing but all ok food is delicious


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't mind it being on the 'sour' side- but I've used it as the excuse to eat it- as I was also not happy completely with the pastry- this was made with Almond flour- and if I make it again, I will adjust the oven down a little.
> 
> Christmas should be good- being out with Ann. Got to mend some trousers I promised I'd do for my friend Eva- her 'baby' (he's nearly 30) has split the seams badly- he must be putting on weight!


Who needs an excuse to eat cheesecake? I hope you enjoy your day with Ann. Sounds like your friend's son may need to go easy on the sweets Christmas Day. :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got the floors washed & laundry in progress.
> While waiting on the floor to dry I finished one of the Hugg boots. Seems to me the top is much too wide for them to actually stay on. Does anyone know if they are good or did I screw up?
> 
> Here the sweater & hat. Pattern for the sweater is Quick Oats, was a freebie
> ...


Beautiful baby set Bonnie love the yarn you used , it looks really snuggly


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Budasha, Sorry to say Chantel will never change. She abuses my son. I personally think he needs to get out of the service on a family hardship . He needs to get control of her . He also needs to talk to the friend that said something about a job opening. I know he likes the Navy and can support her wild spending habits but something has to be done. I'm so upset for the children living in such deplorable conditions.

I have read the prior posting. Has our Sam been sick? I'm so sorry to hear. Is it you breathing Sam? I'm sending Healing Prayers your way and anyone else that needs them. 

Please Kate don't deliver presents and put yourself at risk. It can wait a day or two.

Have a great day to all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, sweater is precious. Loved the snow story. Needed a giggle.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> we will keep our collective fingers crossed for the first choice. really - how does one ruin a ham - it is already precooked - usually. --- sam


No this was just a piece if meat that he cooked and made a glaze for and baked in the oven . It filled the house up with a delicious smell and it tasted delicious too so 10 out of 10 , he is now going to make another one


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got the floors washed & laundry in progress.
> While waiting on the floor to dry I finished one of the Hugg boots. Seems to me the top is much too wide for them to actually stay on. Does anyone know if they are good or did I screw up?
> 
> Here the sweater & hat. Pattern for the sweater is Quick Oats, was a freebie
> ...


I think the buttons work perfectly! Very sweet set.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, healing energy for your DD and family.
Daralene, what wonderful frames and holiday tradition. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> as to enjoying christmas with the family - hmmm - that remains in the air. bentley had the stomach flu the beginning of the week - last night Heidi, Avery. Auden and Alexis were all up throwing up. Heidi was throwing up this morning so was in bed the last i heard. not sure what is going on now. i really don't need the stomach flu so am staying home. heidi has been burning the candle at both ends this month and i think she just wore herself out. you can only do that for so long before you get caught. we will hope for the best. i need to wrap a few gifts yet and have Gary put them under the tree for me. hope all of you stay well for the holiday. --- sam


Oh no sorry to hear about the family Sam hope by now they are all feeling a bit better , you are definitely wise to stay home


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> How perceptive and precious. I have pictures of the DGC for almost every year. The frames light up and every year they stop and look at them.


They are great Daralene beautiful picture frames , wish they sold something like that here


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, Sam, sorry to hear about the bug going through the household! May it pass quickly and pass you by altogether!

DD and I went shopping. I got the food for tomorrow (might make the pie tonight) and DD found a jacket she wanted so got her that and a stuffed raccoon (she loves raccoons!). So the stocking stuff and a bit of money will go under the tree. We also both got some leggings (they are great for under jeans) and I found a new shirt and some black jeans. Splurge over! Oh, and I found elastic at Walmart so avoided the temptation of JoAnn's (for now anyway, LOL).

I need to run the vacuum and want to knit a bit before making the pie.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How perceptive and precious. I have pictures of the DGC for almost every year. The frames light up and every year they stop and look at them.


What cute photo frames. I've never seen any like that. 
Sorry you stapled your finger, hope it doesn't hurt too much


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No this was just a piece if meat that he cooked and made a glaze for and baked in the oven . It filled the house up with a delicious smell and it tasted delicious too so 10 out of 10 , he is now going to make another one


You will have a new chef in the house????????????. Looks really good


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sitting on the ferry waiting to sail in a few minutes overcast and might be a bit bumpy crossing but all ok food is delicious


Great to hear from you, I miss having you just up the road!!!! I like the more bumpy crossings- more to watch!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm slightly early, but please come and join me here for the *new Tea Party*.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-439892-1.html#10077193


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Who needs an excuse to eat cheesecake? I hope you enjoy your day with Ann. Sounds like your friend's son may need to go easy on the sweets Christmas Day. :sm09:


Thank you! 
I certainly don't need an excuse- that's why I don't normally make them!
It does, doesn't it? Or his ever loving Mum is going to have to buy larger.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, I hope everyone is over the flu bug before Christmas & you don't catch it. Not surprised Heidi would be burning the candle a both ends this time of year

I got 2 cheesecakes made, one for tomorrow night & a second for Christmas Day. I used this recipe but put it in a cake pan. I've made it before & we liked it. I used Carolans instead of Baileys as that's what we had.

http://www.lifeloveandsugar.com/2015/02/25/mini-baileys-chocolate-cheesecake-trifles/

I dropped off the sweater & hat just now. My friend thinks her daughter will be thrilled. I think I may pull out the booties & make another hat


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You will have a new chef in the house????????????. Looks really good


That is what I thought too!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Great to hear from you, I miss having you just up the road!!!! I like the more bumpy crossings- more to watch!


Bumpy yes sick folks yuk
Got news another close friend died thursday sad year


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are great frames daralene. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> How perceptive and precious. I have pictures of the DGC for almost every year. The frames light up and every year they stop and look at them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love riding the ferry in seattle - have a great time fan. --- sam



Fan said:


> Sitting on the ferry waiting to sail in a few minutes overcast and might be a bit bumpy crossing but all ok food is delicious


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bumpy yes sick folks yuk
> Got news another close friend died thursday sad year


Yes you need to stay up wind of that!
I an so sorry to hear you have suffered another loss- very sad year for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks delicious. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> No this was just a piece if meat that he cooked and made a glaze for and baked in the oven . It filled the house up with a delicious smell and it tasted delicious too so 10 out of 10 , he is now going to make another one


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sitting on the ferry waiting to sail in a few minutes overcast and might be a bit bumpy crossing but all ok food is delicious


Glad the food is good and hope it's not too bumpy crossing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No this was just a piece if meat that he cooked and made a glaze for and baked in the oven . It filled the house up with a delicious smell and it tasted delicious too so 10 out of 10 , he is now going to make another one


Oh, that does look good. I hope my SIL makes a glaze for her ham.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You did great! So glad it wasn't the worst and that you can now be in the safety of your home. Do you celebrate differently than we do? Here we have a Santa with a big tummy, in Germany any Santas were thin. Don't remember but seems St Nicholas was better known there. Didn't have small ones or I would know more about Germany.
> 
> Any different traditions in England, Australia or NZ. We are such a conglomeration of countries and traditions and I think perhaps we over do with that being taken into consideration. Quite a big business here and often forgotten why we are celebrating. However I love the idea of gifting each other and taking time out of our busy lives and being together.
> 
> Merry Christmas to those of you who will be a day ahead or even 6-7 hrs ahead. I have to say, this year went by so quickly. How wonderful for those of you who have wee ones experiencing their first Christmas. Big Hugs and l ove.


We (being my family) tend to follow UK traditions. Cooked lunch with turkey and all the trimmings and the Christmas Pudding. We don't tend to do Christmas cake now (mainly becuase I don't like it!). Tomorrow it will just be the 6 of us for lunch. The some of my family are joining us for the evening and each will bring something to share.
We don't do presents now for the extended family.
As kids we never had stockings, but had 'the box' bought by Father Christmas which was like a big communal Christmas stocking. We carried this on when our two were small (but had a big sack. Wonder where it is?). And Vicky intends to do the same. In recent years we have started a stocking- David and I do the girls (well I do the girls and now Brett). They do David and I. And then presents from parents etc.

Monday a few more of my family are catching up and some of us are staying at the brothers place we are meeting in.

But each family has its own traditions and more and more are not having the hot lunch.

We have a puzzle that we do every year (and it has even been found for tomorrow. Just when it is done is flexible. After our first Christmas in London (1996) I found the puzzle in Harrods and bought it. Don't think it has missed a Christmas since- and only about 3 pieces are missing after all this time. Another sister also does a Christmas puzzle- but they buy a new one each year to do Christmas afternoon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bumpy yes sick folks yuk
> Got news another close friend died thursday sad year


So sorry Fan.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got the floors washed & laundry in progress.
> While waiting on the floor to dry I finished one of the Hugg boots. Seems to me the top is much too wide for them to actually stay on. Does anyone know if they are good or did I screw up?
> 
> Here the sweater & hat. Pattern for the sweater is Quick Oats, was a freebie
> ...


The buttons look good Bonnnie. Love the yarn- so ofcourse it has been discontinued. You matched the yarn up really well. I can't usually be bothered trying to match sleeves.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> We (being my family) tend to follow UK traditions. Cooked lunch with turkey and all the trimmings and the Christmas Pudding. We don't tend to do Christmas cake now (mainly becuase I don't like it!). Tomorrow it will just be the 6 of us for lunch. The some of my family are joining us for the evening and each will bring something to share.
> We don't do presents now for the extended family.
> As kids we never had stockings, but had 'the box' bought by Father Christmas which was like a big communal Christmas stocking. We carried this on when our two were small (but had a big sack. Wonder where it is?). And Vicky intends to do the same. In recent years we have started a stocking- David and I do the girls (well I do the girls and now Brett). They do David and I. And then presents from parents etc.
> 
> ...


I had stockings for everyone last year and had fun stuffing them. I think they might be disappointed this year because I don't have them. Last year, I bought mind puzzles and everyone enjoyed playing with them. This time I bought the new Rubik's cube that lights up. Hopefully they can figure it out because I can't.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Never heard of it but now it makes sense at all the elf on shelf pictures I've been seeing on FB along with all the elf on the shelf knitting patterns I've seen


I've never heard of it until now either. I sure wouldn't have bothered doing it. And what does the elf supposedly do?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> as to enjoying christmas with the family - hmmm - that remains in the air. bentley had the stomach flu the beginning of the week - last night Heidi, Avery. Auden and Alexis were all up throwing up. Heidi was throwing up this morning so was in bed the last i heard. not sure what is going on now. i really don't need the stomach flu so am staying home. heidi has been burning the candle at both ends this month and i think she just wore herself out. you can only do that for so long before you get caught. we will hope for the best. i need to wrap a few gifts yet and have Gary put them under the tree for me. hope all of you stay well for the holiday. --- sam


Hope they all recover quickly- and that you can avoid catching it. Won't be good at all for you as you are still recovering from your last effort in the spa.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yep, we have fat Santa too! Luke has just been to visit his fourth Santa, although he was quick to tell us that these are not 'real' Santas, just his helpers!


Smart boy.

Meant to say our Santa is also fat.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have a friend like that- only time I knew her early was her wedding when she was meant to be late. We had to drive round the block a few times!


I used a pattern called Hannah from Mag Knits. Found on Ravelry. I started knitting in the round four rows before the decreases. I'm hoping it will work. I'll give it to my DD1 tomorrow to try on.

Kathy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No this was just a piece if meat that he cooked and made a glaze for and baked in the oven . It filled the house up with a delicious smell and it tasted delicious too so 10 out of 10 , he is now going to make another one


How nice that the family tradition can be carried on- and that all your fears were unjustified!
Hope you can enjoy this Christmas Sonya. It will be hard but try to have positive fun thoughts of DS1. 
Glad you enjoyed the time out with DIL and others.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> I've never heard of it until now either. I sure wouldn't have bothered doing it. And what does the elf supposedly do?


Nothing but get people to buy it so people can convince children that the elf will report back to Santa.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bumpy yes sick folks yuk
> Got news another close friend died thursday sad year


You sure have had a tough year Fan. Surely 2017 will be better for you


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Nothing but get people to buy it so people can convince children that the elf will report back to Santa.


So Santa no longer just knows which kids have been good and which naughty- smart marketing.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

5:30pm and just got a chance to sit down. 

Thanks everyone for the congrats to Gage on his gold belt. Couldn't be prouder of my son. ☺

Made myself go out as soon as Gage was off to school. Got the gift for baby Warden and a few other last minute gifts. Had an emotional day and just happy to get home. At the risk of sounding like Scrooge I will he happy when Christmas is done. It is hitting me hard this year.
I am not doing any baking. Just don't feel like it. 


It was minutes after I hit the pillow last night and I was sound asleep. Woke up headache was gone this morning ????

Off to read the new tea party ☺

You can definitely tell Gage is my boy. He finds the elf on the shelf just as creepy as I do.????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> No this was just a piece if meat that he cooked and made a glaze for and baked in the oven . It filled the house up with a delicious smell and it tasted delicious too so 10 out of 10 , he is now going to make another one


Well done DS, it looks delicious! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry that your brother is being a pain. Unfortunately, we can't choose our relatives and just have to put up with them sometimes, (or maybe just ignore them). I hope you have an enjoyable
> Christmas without any more drama.


Oh, he's been ignored for several years by some of us. Recent for others. His problem is if you don't agree with him or dare to think on your own, you are dead to him. He has alienated almost all of his siblings, both ex wives and his stepchildren, plus probably countless number of friends. He's his own worst enemy. But, if anything happened to him, we would all be there to help or at least try to. Family is family.

Kathy


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Blowing a hooley here too all the trees are waving at me not so much rain though more just blowing about in the wind
> I've been out for coffee and cake with DIL , her mother and two sisters , didn't want to go to begin with as I got myself a bit upset but I didn't want to say no and I'm glad I went , it was a pleasant couple of hours with nice conversation in a lovely big old Manor House that has been renovated , beautifully decorated and a lovely big open log fire crackling away


Sound like just the thing to cheer you up. :sm01:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I've got one too although I don't class him as my brother anymore , he was a horrible brother , and is a horrible person but funny enough my mothers favourite child


He was my mom's favorite growing up and into most of his adulthood. They had a falling out several years ago and he has escalated it by trying to involve others.

Kathy


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> You did great! So glad it wasn't the worst and that you can now be in the safety of your home. Do you celebrate differently than we do? Here we have a Santa with a big tummy, in Germany any Santas were thin. Don't remember but seems St Nicholas was better known there. Didn't have small ones or I would know more about Germany.
> 
> Any different traditions in England, Australia or NZ. We are such a conglomeration of countries and traditions and I think perhaps we over do with that being taken into consideration. Quite a big business here and often forgotten why we are celebrating. However I love the idea of gifting each other and taking time out of our busy lives and being together.
> 
> Merry Christmas to those of you who will be a day ahead or even 6-7 hrs ahead. I have to say, this year went by so quickly. How wonderful for those of you who have wee ones experiencing their first Christmas. Big Hugs and l ove.


No different traditions here is Australia for many of us. Some do bring traditions from other countries which can be fun to see. I ring birth father, and fb message everyone else in family, if I not seeing them. I only do gifts for DM,, DSF and DS and her kids. I will get 1 or 2 gifts back, but as it is only small gifts exchanged, that is OK.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> it was walking about sixty feet into the church - the first twenty were up a slight rise which is probably what did it. i was also on my concentrator which only goes to four liters - it is an on demand concentrator - you get air only on the inhale - and it is a quick puff at best and was just not able to boost my 02 levels enough. i had a rescue inhaler with me - not sure why i didn't use it - not sure it would have helped but should have tried it. --- sam


Perhaps it is time to consider getting a small compact disability scooter, one that folds up neatly when not in use, that you can use when out and about so to reduce oxygen demands when on travel breathing equipment. The ones I am thinking of are not for full time use, actually have smaller capacity, but ideal for you when you travel.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bumpy yes sick folks yuk
> Got news another close friend died thursday sad year


Oh, no, you sure aren't having a good year. Hope 2017 is much better
Sorry you had a bad crossing, hope the rest of your trip goes well


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How perceptive and precious. I have pictures of the DGC for almost every year. The frames light up and every year they stop and look at them.


Where do you find them?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Blowing a hooley here too all the trees are waving at me not so much rain though more just blowing about in the wind
> I've been out for coffee and cake with DIL , her mother and two sisters , didn't want to go to begin with as I got myself a bit upset but I didn't want to say no and I'm glad I went , it was a pleasant couple of hours with nice conversation in a lovely big old Manor House that has been renovated , beautifully decorated and a lovely big open log fire crackling away


That's some wind. 
I'm glad you went also, it sounds like it turned out to be a very nice time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> For tags, cut a piece out of the wrapping paper, fold it in half and write their names on the inside. Just attach it to the package. I've done that.


I've done that often also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Elf on the shelf would have terrified me as a kid, a doll coming to life and creeping around the house at night?! No thank you.
> 
> Hope the storm passes uneventfully.
> 
> ...


I have to say that it would still creep me out if I weren't the one doing the moving. lol But the little movies are cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got the floors washed & laundry in progress.
> While waiting on the floor to dry I finished one of the Hugg boots. Seems to me the top is much too wide for them to actually stay on. Does anyone know if they are good or did I screw up?
> 
> Here the sweater & hat. Pattern for the sweater is Quick Oats, was a freebie
> ...


That's so cute, it's true, they always discontinue the best baby yarns. The buttons are fabulous.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> One of my cousins shared this, I had to share????????
> 
> >
> >
> ...


 :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friend just put a photo on Facebook the elf was sitting in a wine glass with a chocolate in the bottom of the glass. The caption was, OK, this little bugger pooped I'm my wine glass, he's banished????????she has a warped sense of humor????????


LOL!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> as to enjoying christmas with the family - hmmm - that remains in the air. bentley had the stomach flu the beginning of the week - last night Heidi, Avery. Auden and Alexis were all up throwing up. Heidi was throwing up this morning so was in bed the last i heard. not sure what is going on now. i really don't need the stomach flu so am staying home. heidi has been burning the candle at both ends this month and i think she just wore herself out. you can only do that for so long before you get caught. we will hope for the best. i need to wrap a few gifts yet and have Gary put them under the tree for me. hope all of you stay well for the holiday. --- sam


Oh dear, that's not good, please avoid ill family members at all cost. Hopefully everyone will feel better by Christmas day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds like a very wise decision, Sam. I am sorry the family is suffering so. We are into Christmas Eve- I woke to rain, but it is dawning sunny- just some cloud around the fringes of my view over the neighbours' houses- must get back to the kitchen- I forgot to put the half cup of sugar in my cheese cake I made yesterday- so it is definitely NOT sweet- pity because I had splurged on some blueberries for the topping- I like it though, and with so little sugar in it Ringo has had a little of the Almond Crust. On to making individual Spanakopitas. (once I drag myself away from this!!!!!!)


Cheesecake, yum; Spanakopitas, I'm on my way! :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No this was just a piece if meat that he cooked and made a glaze for and baked in the oven . It filled the house up with a delicious smell and it tasted delicious too so 10 out of 10 , he is now going to make another one


That looks delicious! Well done. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Amusingly funny...thank you for sharing!


Bonnie7591 said:


> One of my cousins shared this, I had to share????????
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Cheesecake, yum; Spanakopitas, I'm on my way! :sm02:


I've got one cheesecake (lemon) in the fridge and planning another (white chocolate) (one for tomorrow and one for Monday).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bumpy yes sick folks yuk
> Got news another close friend died thursday sad year


I'm so sorry Fan, I sure hope that 2017 suffers no losses for you, 2016 has been a very rough one. 
HUGS!
Glad you aren't one of the sick folk though on the passage.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> We (being my family) tend to follow UK traditions. Cooked lunch with turkey and all the trimmings and the Christmas Pudding. We don't tend to do Christmas cake now (mainly becuase I don't like it!). Tomorrow it will just be the 6 of us for lunch. The some of my family are joining us for the evening and each will bring something to share.
> We don't do presents now for the extended family.
> As kids we never had stockings, but had 'the box' bought by Father Christmas which was like a big communal Christmas stocking. We carried this on when our two were small (but had a big sack. Wonder where it is?). And Vicky intends to do the same. In recent years we have started a stocking- David and I do the girls (well I do the girls and now Brett). They do David and I. And then presents from parents etc.
> 
> ...


I love the puzzle tradition, if we didn't have cats from hell that would steal the pieces, it would be something that I would try.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've got one cheesecake (lemon) in the fridge and planning another (white chocolate) (one for tomorrow and one for Monday).


YUM! Think when I go to the bakery tomorrow to pick up the Buche de Noel for Christmas day, I'll pick up a cheesecake for tomorrow nights dessert.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Cheesecake, yum; Spanakopitas, I'm on my way! :sm02:


And you're most welcome!!!!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Vicky is cooking- but they have a Baby Weber which is being replaced this Christmas by the next size up so they will be able to cook it all outside if they want. And they do have good ducted airconditioning.
> 
> Had tea tonight for Vick's birthday. Nice evening. Elizabeth delighted Maryanne when she saw Grandma and dashed down the corridor to me- her legs going so fast they were catching up with her arms! I must admit to having been delighted as well- and we had only just left them to come from the hotel we ate in back to there place! But Elizabeth was then put to bed.
> And now I am here and planning to get a bit more knitting done before I go to bed as I have a lot of knitting to finish in the next 36 hours for Elizabeth. A baby Jesus, most of a pair of socks and a poppet- body and legs knitted. So will I get it done or won't I is the question?


I reckon you will come pretty close to getting it all done. Lovely that you dont have to cook tomorrow. I roasted the Lamb today and even had to put on Air con for a while. Aaaww isnt it gorgeous when the run into your arms? :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

We got to 32c today and it is now 21c at 7.30pm but 73% humidity. We seem to be getting quite a lot of humid days the last few years, never used to.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Blowing a hooley here too all the trees are waving at me not so much rain though more just blowing about in the wind
> I've been out for coffee and cake with DIL , her mother and two sisters , didn't want to go to begin with as I got myself a bit upset but I didn't want to say no and I'm glad I went , it was a pleasant couple of hours with nice conversation in a lovely big old Manor House that has been renovated , beautifully decorated and a lovely big open log fire crackling away


I am glad you decided to go, it sounds like a lovely place to have coffee. Big Hugs for you as you get through this Christmas.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I reckon you will come pretty close to getting it all done. Lovely that you dont have to cook tomorrow. I roasted the Lamb today and even had to put on Air con for a while. Aaaww isnt it gorgeous when the run into your arms? :sm11:


Well Jesus is done and given. Showed some interest, but didn't expect much. It is hopefully the start of a tradition.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> You did great! So glad it wasn't the worst and that you can now be in the safety of your home. Do you celebrate differently than we do? Here we have a Santa with a big tummy, in Germany any Santas were thin. Don't remember but seems St Nicholas was better known there. Didn't have small ones or I would know more about Germany.
> 
> Any different traditions in England, Australia or NZ. We are such a conglomeration of countries and traditions and I think perhaps we over do with that being taken into consideration. Quite a big business here and often forgotten why we are celebrating. However I love the idea of gifting each other and taking time out of our busy lives and being together.
> 
> Merry Christmas to those of you who will be a day ahead or even 6-7 hrs ahead. I have to say, this year went by so quickly. How wonderful for those of you who have wee ones experiencing their first Christmas. Big Hugs and l ove.


We have the traditional big tummy Santa also. I think pretty much the same traditions here as with you, although quite a lot of people spend Christmas Day at the beach. Sounds good to me but it wouldnt feel the same to me. Lots of Carols by Candlelight and at least here where I am they are done outside with crowds of people sitting on blankets on the lawns.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I was just about finished putting on name tags and now I can't find them. Just one gift to go and they have disappeared.
> 
> Have any of you heard of the Elf on a Shelf? DIL said a neighbor gave her one and she has to move it every night so in the morning it is in a different spot. Well, she assigned DS to do. It and he has failed so DGS #1 hasElf duty. Guess DGD still believes he comes t o life at night and believes in Santa. Precious. Years, but I guess it is a pain remembering t o move it.


I have heard of it but I dont know that it has taken off here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got the floors washed & laundry in progress.
> While waiting on the floor to dry I finished one of the Hugg boots. Seems to me the top is much too wide for them to actually stay on. Does anyone know if they are good or did I screw up?
> 
> Here the sweater & hat. Pattern for the sweater is Quick Oats, was a freebie
> ...


That yarn is adorable. Shame they discontinued it. Good work Bonnie. I know RosD is the expert on the Hugg boots and I think Sonja has made them also, so hopefully they will be able to let you know.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> as to enjoying christmas with the family - hmmm - that remains in the air. bentley had the stomach flu the beginning of the week - last night Heidi, Avery. Auden and Alexis were all up throwing up. Heidi was throwing up this morning so was in bed the last i heard. not sure what is going on now. i really don't need the stomach flu so am staying home. heidi has been burning the candle at both ends this month and i think she just wore herself out. you can only do that for so long before you get caught. we will hope for the best. i need to wrap a few gifts yet and have Gary put them under the tree for me. hope all of you stay well for the holiday. --- sam


Oh golly, I hope they are all better by Christmas Day. And you definitely do not need to be catching that bug.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds like a very wise decision, Sam. I am sorry the family is suffering so. We are into Christmas Eve- I woke to rain, but it is dawning sunny- just some cloud around the fringes of my view over the neighbours' houses- must get back to the kitchen- I forgot to put the half cup of sugar in my cheese cake I made yesterday- so it is definitely NOT sweet- pity because I had splurged on some blueberries for the topping- I like it though, and with so little sugar in it Ringo has had a little of the Almond Crust. On to making individual Spanakopitas. (once I drag myself away from this!!!!!!)


Have a lovely time tomorrow Julie. Merry Christmas. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> How perceptive and precious. I have pictures of the DGC for almost every year. The frames light up and every year they stop and look at them.


What adorable frames! I dont think we get anything like that here that I know of. Serena is terrified of Santa! :sm06: I think she though that he was only in story books and on shows and not a real person. LOL Poor thing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> No this was just a piece if meat that he cooked and made a glaze for and baked in the oven . It filled the house up with a delicious smell and it tasted delicious too so 10 out of 10 , he is now going to make another one


Woo hoo, well done! It looks delicious. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Bumpy yes sick folks yuk
> Got news another close friend died thursday sad year


Oh dear, that is so sad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Have a lovely time tomorrow Julie. Merry Christmas. :sm11:


Merry Christmas Cathy- I expect to enjoy myself!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone. Thank you so much re your warm comforting words re our bad year.
We finally made it here to Nelson at the top of South Island. Weather is warm and sunny just perfect. We all went out for dinner last night and had a lovely time with family.
Today we are having the big meal at lunchtime at a local club and they do a fabulous meal. Motel is comfy and am looking forward to big day today.
Hugs and blessings to you all as we celebrate together the holiest of days.????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly, fancy it making your news over there!


 :sm24:


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> No this was just a piece if meat that he cooked and made a glaze for and baked in the oven . It filled the house up with a delicious smell and it tasted delicious too so 10 out of 10 , he is now going to make another one


Oh my this looks so yummy. Makes me hungry


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely photo of you Tami. :sm24: :sm11:


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We had had more than our share of such late night "visitors" but since we got the big dogs they have seemed to slow down. Also, when we get such late night (some even after midnight) visitors we peek out without opening the door and if we do not know them we call the police and tell them we need them to check it out. That way if it is a for real need they get help and if not they get dealt with by law enforcement. It is such a shame that now days more than ever we have to be so cautious/wary of helping folks, but it is what it is.


I stayed out of the way and kept quiet. He sounded scared. Don't know if it was because he was nervous about asking or if it was because we answered the door!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, love the new "do" and glasses. You look so pretty.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I must be feeling better as your moms finger foods sound delicious a lot like a Swedish smörgås bord ????
> Hope the step sister passes her oral exam . I was talking to my youngest son last night when he calmly said did I tell you I got the results of my exam ( first of this unni year ) and I said no while thinking please say he passed . Well he not only passed but got the highest mark out of all this years students and then proceeded to say don't expect the same with the next exam . He is such a worrier when it comes to exams
> Hope you have a lovely meal and a very happy Christmas Marilynn


Congratulations to your DS!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Heard from Rookie that Sam has been in hospital, so I thought I'd just drop and wish him all the best and all of you Seasons Greetings and a happy a healthy new year.
> 
> All is well here in Surrey, I am busier than ever running quite a few craft groups of one thing and another as well as belonging to a choir. Thankfully my fm doesn't have time to fit into my busy schedule.
> 
> Love and hugs to you all. PurpleFi xxxx


Merry Christmas! So good to see you here!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I haven't been here for a while but just wanted to drop by and wish Sam, Gwen and all the other wonderful Tea Party people that I met in Defiance, a wonderful Christmas and a happy healthy 2017! Lots of love to you all xxxxxx


Merry Christmas, London Girl!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm wrapping presents and resting, coffee and back to work. I still have grocery shopping to do. Finished the mermaid blanket at last. Will post a photo after I decide whether to embellish or not.
> 
> Here is another photo Christmas wish from me to all of you from my family. You all mean a lot to me and my family all know of you.


They are adorable!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dropped into my bro's today and he's got a head cold. Rats, couldn't he have waited until Boxing Day. I sure hope he feels well enough to come for dinner tomorrow and that he's no longer contagious. I'm sure you're all busy getting ready for tomorrow. I'm beat just getting the dishes out and the table set. Bought a folding table to seat 2 more people and darn it all, couldn't figure out how to open it and then how to lock the legs. I spent about 2 hours on that darn thing. Finally done, now to relax for a while and watch White Christmas. Merry Christmas everyone and have a great day tomorrow or today, as the case may be.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I'm stopping by to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a happy New Year. I know it can be difficult for some people dealing with loss, health problems etc. sending lots of love to all. ????????????
> I'm sorry I haven't been around much. We've just had news that my sister Deb has ovarian cancer and its large. The surgeon has decided on chemo first to try and shrink it, then surgery and then more chemo. Deb had her 1st chemo session last Tuesday. I asked her if she would like me to keep her company for her chemo sessions and she said yes. The first session was over 3 hours. The surgeon has said she has 50/50 chance of survival. ????????


Will keep your sister in my prayers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Thank you for welcoming back. I'm going to pray for all that are facing extreme weather. We are warmer but raining for the last couple of days nothing compared to what is going on with others. Take care my friends.


Welcome back Sharon. I remember reading about your troubles with your DIL. I am glad you got to see your grandsons. Prayers. We have those star shower lights on our house. Pretty and easy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bumpy yes sick folks yuk
> Got news another close friend died thursday sad year


Sending my sympathies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Merry Christmas everyone. Thank you so much re your warm comforting words re our bad year.
> We finally made it here to Nelson at the top of South Island. Weather is warm and sunny just perfect. We all went out for dinner last night and had a lovely time with family.
> Today we are having the big meal at lunchtime at a local club and they do a fabulous meal. Motel is comfy and am looking forward to big day today.
> Hugs and blessings to you all as we celebrate together the holiest of days.????


Sometimes sunny, sometimes grey here- had a lovely outing- always good to get out of the house.
Hope your meal at the club lived up to expectations!
In a few minutes it will be Boxing Day.
Do have fun!


----------

